# How far are you in Pok



## NikoKing

Just made this thread for info.  

Right now I don't have the game, but I plan on choosing Tododile. Oh, and I'm getting HG  .


----------



## Wish

Pretty weak but w/e. :L 

Shiny togekiss
Jirachi
Dragonite
Blissey
Umbreon
Typhlosion


----------



## NikoKing

sakura said:
			
		

> Pretty weak but w/e. :L
> 
> Shiny togekiss
> Jirachi
> Dragonite
> Blissey
> Umbreon
> Typhlosion


That's actually a pretty neat team, although I hate Blissey and its overpowered HP :V .


----------



## Wish

-Niko said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty weak but w/e. :L
> 
> Shiny togekiss
> Jirachi
> Dragonite
> Blissey
> Umbreon
> Typhlosion
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a pretty neat team, although I hate Blissey and its overpowered HP :V .
Click to expand...

Yea. :L Im just using it to pass by right now. But once I beat everything, Im replacing it with a milotic. : D


----------



## Rockman!

Right now?

Totodile
Latios
Pichu
Mew
Kakuna

I'm at Sprout Tower.
And I'm only using Totodile to battle, tyvm.


----------



## NikoKing

sakura said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty weak but w/e. :L
> 
> Shiny togekiss
> Jirachi
> Dragonite
> Blissey
> Umbreon
> Typhlosion
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a pretty neat team, although I hate Blissey and its overpowered HP :V .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. :L Im just using it to pass by right now. But once I beat everything, Im replacing it with a milotic. : D
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's probably the only fair use of Blissey imo  .


----------



## 8bit

I beat the game I only travel with my ampharos


----------



## Wish

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I beat the game I only travel with my ampharos


Ampharos is overused. :L I know at least 7 people that use ampharos


----------



## Nic

Kissing my moms ass to get it for me before my birthday which is in 12 days.  So far I gotten her to say that she will go by there.  I'll tell you guys if I get it or not.


----------



## random guy

I don't have the game untill a few hours but the team I plan too use is chikorita/bayleaf/meganium, chinchou/lanturn, natu/xatu, hundour/houndoom, and shuckle can't think of a last one though.


----------



## Wish

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Right now?
> 
> Totodile
> Latios
> Pichu
> Mew
> Kakuna
> 
> I'm at Sprout Tower.
> And I'm only using Totodile to battle, tyvm.


You can catch Latios? :O


----------



## NikoKing

sakura said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now?
> 
> Totodile
> Latios
> Pichu
> Mew
> Kakuna
> 
> I'm at Sprout Tower.
> And I'm only using Totodile to battle, tyvm.
> 
> 
> 
> You can catch Latios? :O
Click to expand...

Rockman transferred it over I think.


----------



## Wish

-Niko said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now?
> 
> Totodile
> Latios
> Pichu
> Mew
> Kakuna
> 
> I'm at Sprout Tower.
> And I'm only using Totodile to battle, tyvm.
> 
> 
> 
> You can catch Latios? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rockman transferred it over I think.
Click to expand...

Ohmkay. Is it possible to catch latios/latios though? ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy

This is my hopeful team: But I'll work my way up. Still debating on what my starter should be. 

Tyranitar
Sentret/Furret
Golem
Scizor
Yanmega
Porygon2


----------



## NikoKing

sakura said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now?
> 
> Totodile
> Latios
> Pichu
> Mew
> Kakuna
> 
> I'm at Sprout Tower.
> And I'm only using Totodile to battle, tyvm.
> 
> 
> 
> You can catch Latios? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rockman transferred it over I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohmkay. Is it possible to catch latios/latios though? ^_^
Click to expand...

I think so, but I'm not totally sure on it D: .


----------



## Rockman!

Yes, I transferred over.

And yes, you can get Latios and Latias in HG/SS.
http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/legends.shtml


----------



## beehdaubs

Crocanaw
Haunter
Mareep
Pupitar

I'm still trying to get a good pokemon to cover my fire attributes and fighting attributes.


----------



## Zangy

Pokemon is for geeks


----------



## NikoKing

Right now I have a L. 6 Tododile :L .


----------



## Deleted User

Im at Goldenrod City, and my team is,

Gloom
Gloom
Sunkern

Im doing a Grass Only Pokemon challenge  and Im planning on making the 2 gloom's into Vileplume and Bellossom.


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm up to Mr. Pok


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'm up to Mr. Pok


----------



## NikoKing

I'm going to face the rival for the first time  .


----------



## Rockman!

Now I'm at the second Gym Leader.
My Mew is starting to obey me a bit more.


----------



## Wish

Yuka said:
			
		

> Im at Goldenrod City, and my team is,
> 
> Gloom
> Gloom
> Sunkern
> 
> Im doing a Grass Only Pokemon challenge  and Im planning on making the 2 gloom's into Vileplume and Bellossom.


Tis is cool. ;D You should put a Tangrowth in there with a a leafeon!


----------



## The Sign Painter

You shouldn't be able to trade certain level Pokemon to it until you get the badge for that level, you guys are cheaters.


----------



## Rockman!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> You shouldn't be able to trade certain level Pokemon to it until you get the badge for that level, you guys are cheaters.


I've only used Totodile on the first Gym Leader and I plan on using him this gym leader as well.


----------



## Deleted User

It's getting hard for me to train my Sunkern


----------



## Rockman!

Yuka said:
			
		

> It's getting hard for me to train my Sunkern


Don't evolve that thing.

It's a beast in the Pokethlon.


----------



## NikoKing

Team Update :L .
Bellsprout (No Nickname yet) Level 6
Tododile (Croc), Level 11.

Right now I'm just leveling up Bellsprout to a fair level.


----------



## The Sign Painter

-Niko said:
			
		

> Team Update :L .
> Bellsprout (No Nickname yet) Level 6
> Tododile (Croc), Level 11.
> 
> Right now I'm just leveling up Bellsprout to a fair level.


In Silver, my bellsprout's name is Betsy.


----------



## Wish

ANYONE WANT A FREE FRALIGATOR. 8D


----------



## NikoKing

Okay, I hate my Bellsprout so I'm going to trade it for an Onix  .


----------



## NikoKing

Current Team:
Tododile (Croc) Level 11
Onix (Rocky) Level 8


----------



## Bacon Boy

The only two pokemon I traded were the Pichu and Jirachi. Haven't used either. Caught an Onix while I was grocery shopping.


----------



## beehdaubs

So my rival's nickname is Dicks.  Feels good, man.

Also, anybody know if Donphan is in Heart Gold?  If so, I want to add him to my team.


----------



## Callie

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> So my rival's nickname is Dicks.  Feels good, man.
> 
> Also, anybody know if Donphan is in Heart Gold?  If so, I want to add him to my team.


He is, you can find Phanphy on Route 45 & on Mt. Silver (I believe that's its name)

@Topic My team so far is a Lvl 8 Totodile and a lvl 3 Spearow. I really want a phanphy to add.


----------



## NikoKing

Current Team (after the 1st gym):
Tododile (Croc) Level 14
Onix (Rocky) Level 11

@Dubs: Yeah, Phanpy is exclusive to HG.  Steelix will be my Ground/Steel pokemon though.

I might be trading some TM's over in a little bit from Platinum  .


----------



## PaJami

I got SoulSilver. I'm in the cave on my way to Azalea Town. My team is...

Toto (Croconaw) 20
Sentret 3
Weedle 5
Rocky (Onix) 3
Pidgey 4
Egg

I've only trained Croconaw, so I'll have to start training the others soon...


----------



## Rockman!

I'm at Whitney now.
Just got my bike and Spikey-eared Pichu (Oddball)


----------



## NikoKing

I'm in the cave to Azulea Town.

Tododile Level 15
Onix Level 14


----------



## Nic

Still don't have it, my dad *censored.3.0*ing *****ed slapped me because I asked my Mom one time if I could get it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Quilava Lv. 14
Geodude Lv. 13
Sentret Lv. 9
Togepi Egg

Hunting for Hoothoot before I move onto Union Cave. :L


----------



## NikoKing

I'm on the 2nd Gym.

Crocnaw (Croc) Level 18
Onix (Rocky) Level 16


----------



## Rockman!

What level does Totodile evolve at ...?


----------



## m12

It should evolve around level 18.


----------



## muffun

Getting it tomorrow, I preordered it. 

Plan on starting with Cyndaquil, and I want to catch a Staryu at some point in time.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Geodude - lvl. 11
Cyndaquil - lvl. 11
Sentret - lvl. 11
Onix - lvl. 5
Jirachi - lvl. 9
Togepi - lvl. 1

Just got out of Azela Cave.


----------



## Rockman!

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> It should evolve around level 18.


Thanks.


----------



## 8bit

Im in kanto trying to fight Gary


----------



## Rockman!

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Im in kanto trying to fight Gary


Already ...!?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in kanto trying to fight Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Already ...!?
Click to expand...

He got the Japanese version.


----------



## Rockman!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in kanto trying to fight Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Already ...!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got the Japanese version.
Click to expand...

Ah, figures.

My Mew still doesn't like me all that much ...
It's at level 39 and I've got 2 badges.

What is the prob?


----------



## 8bit

i have soul silver jap and heart gold jap but I never got a chance to play hg I am going to get the English version of ss


----------



## NikoKing

My team heading onto the 3rd Gym:

Yanma, Level 27
Onix, Level 21
Crocnaw, Level 18


----------



## NikoKing

I took out Yanma, it's just way too overpowered.
 Bleh, I'm keeping Yanma.  I'm just saving it for later though  .
Yanma (not named yet) Level 27
Onix (Rocky) Level 21
Croconaw (Croc) Level 23


----------



## The Sign Painter

-Niko said:
			
		

> I took out Yanma, it's just way too overpowered.
> Bleh, I'm keeping Yanma.  I'm just saving it for later though  .
> Yanma (not named yet) Level 27
> Onix (Rocky) Level 21
> Croconaw (Croc) Level 23


Name your Yanma Yosemite.


----------



## NikoKing

Bwahaha, I stole the Gate Keeper's Spearow for myself >;D .

Current Team:
Onix (Rocky) Level 23
Croc (Crocnaw) Level 23
Yanma, Level 27
Spearow (Kenya) Level 20


----------



## NikoKing

At Ecutreak CIty:
Yanma (Buzz) Level 27
Onix (Rocky) Level 24
Croconaw (Croc) Level 23
Fearow (Kenya) Level 22
Stantler (Bullwinkle) Level 15


----------



## Khocol4te

Going to Mr. Pokemon's house.
Lv 6 Totodile!


----------



## Khocol4te

Going to the first gym.

Totodile Lv 8
Rattata Lv 2
Pidgey Lv 3
Sentret Lv 3

I plan on just beating the first 3 or some gyms by using my starter, and then maybe I'll train my weaklings.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I still need to get Falkner in his gym XD Been playing too much L4D2... I'll probably be pretty far tomorrow, though, in the game.


----------



## Tyeforce

As of right now, I just entered the Goldenrod City Gym. My current team is...

Quilava Lv. 25
Togepi Lv. 17
Onix Lv. 17
Paras Lv. 6
Mareep Lv. 6
Machop Lv. 12

I would've been farther than I am now, but I didn't have the whole day to play. I was too busy _selling_ HeatGold and SoulSilver at work. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Currently gearing up to challenge Morty later on when I get back from school.

Quilava Lv. 21
Noctowl Lv. 21
Geodude Lv. 20
Togepi Lv. 20

I need to find a water Pokemon, at least to last me until Friday.


----------



## Khocol4te

Beat Falkner, team is:

Totodile lv 14
Pidgey lv 13
Bellsprout lv 6
Geodude lv 5
Sentret Lv 3
Egg

I caught Wooper, Ekans, and Zubat on my way to Azalea Town.
Looking for a male mareep.

Once I get to the next Pokemon center, I'm switching out Sentret for Wooper and Geodude for Mareep.


----------



## Rockman!

I'm at Morty now.

Damn, this actually gonna be a challenge for me.


----------



## DevilGopher

Just picked up my copy of HG. =D


----------



## Josh

I've not gotten it yet, But I've decided not to trade any pokemon for any other games. I will start with Totodile though and I'm going to try get unique pokemon instead of overused ones.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Just beat Morty. 

Quilava Lv. 26
Togetic Lv. 21
Noctowl Lv. 21
Geodude Lv. 21


----------



## Marcus

Why does England always get things the last :s


----------



## Rockman!

Tom said:
			
		

> Just beat Morty.
> 
> Quilava Lv. 26
> Togetic Lv. 21
> Noctowl Lv. 21
> Geodude Lv. 21


I've been slacking.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beat Morty.
> 
> Quilava Lv. 26
> Togetic Lv. 21
> Noctowl Lv. 21
> Geodude Lv. 21
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slacking.
Click to expand...

Considering I haven't slept since yesterday morning, not really. Had I put down HG you'd probably be ahead still.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I have to wait another 11 days for the UK :S But until then, what's better, Scizor or Steelix?


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I have to wait another 11 days for the UK :S But until then, what's better, Scizor or Steelix?


Scizor


----------



## SilentHopes

<big><big>*Update*</big></big>
*
Team:*






*Gym Badges:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

*Character: *





*Location:* Ecruteak City 

*Looking for:* Poliwag ; Gastly ; Scizor ; Eevee ; Larvitar


----------



## Mr. L

On 3rd gym,btw does anybody know where to get the coin case?I searched the underground path,and it wasn't there


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mr.L said:
			
		

> On 3rd gym,btw does anybody know where to get the coin case?I searched the underground path,and it wasn't there


Go to the Game Corner and talk to the guy sitting behind the table.


----------



## John102

Yeah, I'm not going to use any pokemon I trade over from platinum to play through the game the first time, I think it just ruins the fun. Besides I'll only really need to bring over Jirachi and the shiny Pichu, they'll go straight in a box though.


----------



## Mr. L

Tom said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 3rd gym,btw does anybody know where to get the coin case?I searched the underground path,and it wasn't there
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Game Corner and talk to the guy sitting behind the table.
Click to expand...

Oh,it's there,thanks!


----------



## Rockman!

Found Raikou earlier today but failed to capture it.


----------



## Horus

Wat

It's out already? :S


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Wat
> 
> It's out already? :S


IF YOU WEREN'T STUCK IN YOUR LITTLE MW2 WORLD YOU WOULD'VE KNOW THE RELEASE DATE A LOOONNNGGG TIME AGO!

btw, I have a friend at school who has prestieged 9 time =0


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat
> 
> It's out already? :S
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU WEREN'T STUCK IN YOUR LITTLE MW2 WORLD YOU WOULD'VE KNOW THE RELEASE DATE A LOOONNNGGG TIME AGO!
> 
> btw, I have a friend at school who has prestieged 9 time =0
Click to expand...

*Cough* Booster *Cough*

I'm close it 9th so I'm not really impressed, could probably get it this week sense it's my spring break but I got the flu....

Anyway, I might go get it sometime


----------



## NikoKing

Right now I'm just training Stantler at the Burned Tower  .


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat
> 
> It's out already? :S
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU WEREN'T STUCK IN YOUR LITTLE MW2 WORLD YOU WOULD'VE KNOW THE RELEASE DATE A LOOONNNGGG TIME AGO!
> 
> btw, I have a friend at school who has prestieged 9 time =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cough* Booster *Cough*
> 
> I'm close it 9th so I'm not really impressed, could probably get it this week sense it's my spring break but I got the flu....
> 
> Anyway, I might go get it sometime
Click to expand...

He's gonna get 10 soon.

I've got to stop reading this thread, I won't get my game until the weekend D=


----------



## random guy

Training my team before I go to the 3rd gym.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat
> 
> It's out already? :S
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU WEREN'T STUCK IN YOUR LITTLE MW2 WORLD YOU WOULD'VE KNOW THE RELEASE DATE A LOOONNNGGG TIME AGO!
> 
> btw, I have a friend at school who has prestieged 9 time =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cough* Booster *Cough*
> 
> I'm close it 9th so I'm not really impressed, could probably get it this week sense it's my spring break but I got the flu....
> 
> Anyway, I might go get it sometime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gonna get 10 soon.
> 
> I've got to stop reading this thread, I won't get my game until the weekend D=
Click to expand...

Meh, 10 is called modded or boosted so I'm staying at 9th, Lvl 70


----------



## NikoKing

On the 4th gym:

Stantler (Bullwinkle) Level 19
Fearow (Kenya) Level 22
Croc (Croconaw) Level 23
Onix (Rocky) Level 25
Yanma (Buzz) Level 28


----------



## Callie

I just beat Falkner
Totodile level 12
Spearow level 12
Bellsprout level 9 (I'm going to trade this for an onix)


----------



## Erica

Ngyuhhh Mine sucks :[

Chikorita [14]
Onix [12]
Pidgey [12]
Gastly [12]
Mareep [12]
And an egg e______e


----------



## Mr. L

Just beat third gym leader:

Matthew (Croconaw) Lvl 21
Splash (Poliwag) Lvl 20
Muscle (Machop) Lvl 21
Aero (Pideotto)lvl 21
Mezzy (Furret) Lvl 21
Slasher (Nidorino) Lvl 20

Didn't lose 1 pokemon,it was a cakewalk. 

I was wondering,what's the approximate amount of days it would take of soft reseting to get a shiny pokemon (I want a shiny sudowodo).


----------



## NikoKing

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Just beat third gym leader:
> 
> Matthew (Croconaw) Lvl 21
> Splash (Poliwag) Lvl 20
> Muscle (Machop) Lvl 21
> Aero (Pideotto)lvl 21
> Mezzy (Furret) Lvl 21
> Slasher (Nidorino) Lvl 20
> 
> Didn't lose 1 pokemon,it was a cakewalk.
> 
> I was wondering,what's the approximate amount of days it would take of soft reseting to get a shiny pokemon (I want a shiny sudowodo).


There's really no amount of days, it's completely random.  On average though, it could take up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Rockman!

Beat Morty, at Cianwood now.


----------



## Nic

Eh, had to go to Gamestop and return mine.  My game screwed up right when I loaded it up.


----------



## Rockman!

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Eh, had to go to Gamestop and return mine.  My game screwed up right when I loaded it up.


 :gyroidconfused: 

Well ... your life just sucks now, doesn't it?


----------



## Nic

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, had to go to Gamestop and return mine.  My game screwed up right when I loaded it up.
> 
> 
> 
> :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Well ... your life just sucks now, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

Did I ever say it sucked? No.  But I got a newer copy though.  Mom let me open it before my birthday.


----------



## m12

I just finished catching the Red Gyarados. Pryce is tough. His Dewgong took out my whole team.


----------



## Rockman!

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I just finished catching the Red Gyarados. Pryce is tough. His Dewgong took out my whole team.


You're farther than me.

I'm gonna take on Pryce with an Infernape.


----------



## Away236

i have a level 7 cyndaquil! i haven't even met mr. pokemon yet...god damn


----------



## NikoKing

I'm at Olivine CIty, but I'm heading towards Cianwood.

Current Team:
Stantler (Bullwinkle) Level 22 (yay for the Pokewalker level up bonus  ) 
Yanma (Buzz) Level 28
Onix (Rocky) Level 25
Croconaw (Croc) Level 25
Fearow (Kenya) Level 26


----------



## bittermeat

Meganium lv. 32
Butterfree lv. 32

So far, I'm having trouble finding the right pokemon.


----------



## KCourtnee

I did something I'll never do again. I played HG all day long. I have a Bayleef, Furret, Pidgeotto, Flaffy, and a Togepi. 

I just got in Goldenrod City. Yepp. Played all day and I only got 2 badges. But I'm taking my time and actually training my Pokemon. Theyre all pretty damn strong


----------



## NikoKing

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Meganium lv. 32
> Butterfree lv. 32
> 
> So far, I'm having trouble finding the right pokemon.


Yeah, I'm having the same trouble too :S . It sucks a majority of the cool pokemon appear later in the game :\ .


----------



## John102

-Niko said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meganium lv. 32
> Butterfree lv. 32
> 
> So far, I'm having trouble finding the right pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm having the same trouble too :S . It sucks a majority of the cool pokemon appear later in the game :\ .
Click to expand...

Lol, I'm thinking of trading over a level 5 bagon or something just to have it early so I can train it.


----------



## NikoKing

John102 said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meganium lv. 32
> Butterfree lv. 32
> 
> So far, I'm having trouble finding the right pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm having the same trouble too :S . It sucks a majority of the cool pokemon appear later in the game :\ .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I'm thinking of trading over a level 5 bagon or something just to have it early so I can train it.
Click to expand...

I traded over a Level 25 Yanma from Platinum, but that was because I had like only 2 Pokemon and I was sick of just having 2  .


----------



## beehdaubs

I'd hate trading in Pokemon from other games.  It totally ruins the nostalgic experience of starting over just like you did back in the late 90's when the game came out.


----------



## John102

Lol, I just caught a shiny shinx in platinum with only a 10 chain.


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I'd hate trading in Pokemon from other games.  It totally ruins the nostalgic experience of starting over just like you did back in the late 90's when the game came out.


That's true, because I felt guilty about having Yanma.  I only traded over Yanma though because it was part of my original team and on HG it's a swarm pokemon for after you beat the Johto Elite Four if I'm right, which sucks  .  By the way, nice avatar  .


----------



## NikoKing

Little reminder for those going into Cianwood, make sure to pick up the Shuckle in the Bottom Left house of the town  .


----------



## m12

Finally beat Pryce. I'm heading back towards Cianwood to check out the new Safari Zone.


----------



## PaJami

Thanks for the reminder, Niko. Anyway, I just beat Jasmine and am on my way to Mahogany Town. My team at the moment is..
Toto (Feraligator) 41
Splinter (Sudowoodo) 21
Pidgey 4
Spiky-eared Pichu- 30
Shuckle- 28
Shukle- 20


----------



## NikoKing

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder, Niko. Anyway, I just beat Jasmine and am on my way to Mahogany Town. My team at the moment is..
> Toto (Feraligator) 41
> Splinter (Sudowoodo) 21
> Pidgey 4
> Spiky-eared Pichu- 30
> Shuckle- 28
> Shukle- 20


Oh nice, is the Pidgey a fly slave?  .


----------



## PaJami

-Niko said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, Niko. Anyway, I just beat Jasmine and am on my way to Mahogany Town. My team at the moment is..
> Toto (Feraligator) 41
> Splinter (Sudowoodo) 21
> Pidgey 4
> Spiky-eared Pichu- 30
> Shuckle- 28
> Shukle- 20
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice, is the Pidgey a fly slave?  .
Click to expand...

Yep. I kinda feel bad that I've done all my training on Toto and hardly anybody else, so I'll have to go back and train my others sometime xD


----------



## NikoKing

Just beat Chuck (easiest Gym so far):
Stantler (Bullwinkle) Level 26
Onix (Rocky) Level 27
Croconaw (Croc) Level 28
Yanma (Buzz) Level 28
Fearow (Kenya) Level 30

Pretty balanced team so far ;D .


----------



## random guy

When should you go to Mt. Mortar before the 5th gym?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Just beat Whitney (third gym, beat it on my first try, but thanks to that Miltank the battle droned on for quite a while)

Quilava - Level 21
Bibarel - Level 19 (imported from Platinum at Lvl. 14, I felt my team needed some help)
Pidgey - Level 17
Onix - Level 16
Togepi - Level 2 (lol)


----------



## NikoKing

Holy crap, I left my Togepi in the Day-Care and now it's level 25 xD .


----------



## m12

I just took down Jasmine, then Chuck. I'm on my way back to Goldenrod.


----------



## The Sign Painter

For all those looking for a pretty cool guy eh to add to their team, I have your answer:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big><big>DUNSPARCE!</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## NikoKing

Nevermore said:
			
		

> For all those looking for a pretty cool guy eh to add to their team, I have your answer:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big><big>DUNSPARCE!</big></big></big></big></big></big></div>


My old friend who was into a lot of competitive pokemon battling LOVED Dunsparce.  It's a shame that it only appears in swarms.


----------



## Gnome

I'm still only halfway through platinum so I doubt I'll be getting either versions soon.


----------



## NikoKing

Team Update  :
Heracross, Level 51 (er... I got it off the GTS.  I'll just use it when the time comes xP ).
Stantler (Bullwinkle) Level 28
Fearow (Kenya) Level 30
Onix (Rocky) Level 28
Croconaw (Croc) Level 29


----------



## Gnome

And for those people who are awesome. If you ever get a spare Ditto for whatever reason.

PM me. ;D


----------



## NikoKing

Okay, I need the Metal Coat :< .  Does anyone have one? I'm willing to trade a Magnemite, Geodude, (Level 25) Togepi, (Level 29) Yanma, or a Drowzee.


----------



## NikoKing

Just caught the Red Gyarados, and I'm probably going to make it my last team member  .


----------



## Jake

I'm so jealous of all these HG/SS threads!


----------



## NikoKing

I just got into the Rocket HQ and all my Pokemon are pretty much over Level 30.  .


----------



## Khocol4te

Got to Azalea Town, but then my egg hatched and I had to walk all the way back to Prof. Elm.
Team is looking better:

Totodile Lv 17 (Yay, one more level!)
Pidgey Lv 16 (Yay, two more levels!)
Bellsrpout Lv 12 (Yay?)
Mareep Lv 6 (Yay)
Geodude Lv 5 (Neglected)
Togepi Lv 1 (Yay!)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Training so I can beat Jasmine and prep for the journey to come.

I need Friday to come, I want that Lapras. D:


----------



## Khocol4te

I spent six hours playing the game, and I haven't even beaten the second gym.
I love this game, if it takes me that long, then I know that this adventure is going to be long and fun <3


----------



## Rockman!

Team update

Croconaw (Lockjaw, lv 27)
Flareon (Chocolate, lv 50)
Latios (Falconoir, lv 80)
HM Slaves - Two Bibarels.

I'm the Rocket HQ in Mahogany right now.


----------



## Nic

TOTODILE level 15
HOOTHOOT level 12
MAREEP level 13
Egg

I'm in the middle of the union cave.


----------



## SilentHopes

Team: Gyarados, Feraligatr, Sudowoodo, Ampharos, Pidgeot, Furret

Gym Badges: 8

Location: Right outside the Pokemon League.

Looking for: Gastly ; Scizor ; Eevee ; Larvitar

Current Quest: Challenge the Pokemon League.


----------



## Jas0n

Rorato said:
			
		

> Team: Gyarados, Feraligatr, Sudowoodo, Ampharos, Pidgeot, Furret
> 
> Gym Badges: 8
> 
> Location: Right outside the Pokemon League.
> 
> Looking for: Gastly ; Scizor ; Eevee ; Larvitar
> 
> Current Quest: Challenge the Pokemon League.


Someone's been playing a little too much xD


----------



## Mr. L

Grinding with my Growlithe on Burnt Tower,almost ready to challenge the 4th gym leader.


----------



## random guy

Going to the 5th gym
team:
Bayleaf Lv.25
Shuckle Lv.22
Houndour Lv.22
Chinchou Lv.23
Natu Lv.23
Sudowoodo Lv.20 (Hm slave)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Graveller (Omega) - lvl. 30
Furret (Omicron)  - lvl. 20
Quilava (Superflame) - lvl. 18
Red Gyrados (Deadpool) - lvl. 30
Notched-Ear Pichu (Mona) - lvl. 30
Sudowoodo (Imposter) - lvl. 20

Currently: In the rocket base under "Just a Souvenir Shop".


----------



## m12

Gnome said:
			
		

> And for those people who are awesome. If you ever get a spare Ditto for whatever reason.
> 
> PM me. ;D


You still need that ditto? I have a spare ditto I can trade to you.


----------



## Bacon Boy

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those people who are awesome. If you ever get a spare Ditto for whatever reason.
> 
> PM me. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> You still need that ditto? I have a spare ditto I can trade to you.
Click to expand...

I'll pay for a Ditto. Haha.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait another 11 days for the UK :S But until then, what's better, Scizor or Steelix?
> 
> 
> 
> Scizor
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm probably gonna use Scizor to be honest.


----------



## Bacon Boy

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait another 11 days for the UK :S But until then, what's better, Scizor or Steelix?
> 
> 
> 
> Scizor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably gonna use Scizor to be honest.
Click to expand...

I think it's gonna be a while before you get Scyther (thus Scizor). Scyther is a Kanto pokemon.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait another 11 days for the UK :S But until then, what's better, Scizor or Steelix?
> 
> 
> 
> Scizor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably gonna use Scizor to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's gonna be a while before you get Scyther (thus Scizor). Scyther is a Kanto pokemon.
Click to expand...

You can catch them in the Bug-off, if memory serves.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait another 11 days for the UK :S But until then, what's better, Scizor or Steelix?
> 
> 
> 
> Scizor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably gonna use Scizor to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's gonna be a while before you get Scyther (thus Scizor). Scyther is a Kanto pokemon.
Click to expand...

You find him in the National Park, during the bug contest. I remember this from the original Silver... unless they've changed it that is.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Damn, that's today! *rushes to National Park*


----------



## Mr. L

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, that's today! *rushes to National Park*


What days are the bug catching contest?


----------



## Ryusaki

No ware it is not out in Ireland yet...


----------



## Marcus

10 days til I grab my copy.

What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?


----------



## Khocol4te

Marcus said:
			
		

> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?


Exclusives, and HG get Kyogre and SS gets Groundon.


----------



## Gnome

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait another 11 days for the UK :S But until then, what's better, Scizor or Steelix?
> 
> 
> 
> Scizor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably gonna use Scizor to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's gonna be a while before you get Scyther (thus Scizor). Scyther is a Kanto pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can catch them in the Bug-off, if memory serves.
Click to expand...

I can get you one.


----------



## Jas0n

Bleach said:
			
		

> No ware it is not out in Ireland yet...


So then don't post..


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?


HG gets Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Spinarak, Ariados, Gligar, Mantine, Phanphy, Donphan, Sableye, Baltoy, Claydol, Kyogre, Mantyke and Gliscor. SS gets Vulpix, Ninetales, Meowth, Persian, Ledyba, Ledian, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Delibird, Mawile, Skarmory, Mawile, Gulpin, Swalot and Groudon. Other than that, no differences.


----------



## Ciaran

God Im starting to want this game...

Did they do a better job than they did in FireRed and LeafGreen?

And, if anyone knows, is it better than FF13??


----------



## Mr. L

Marcus said:
			
		

> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?


Well,they're basically the same thing,except a few little things.
-Each game has exclusive pokemon.
-In HeartGold,you get Ho-oh at level 45 before the Jhoto elite four,and you get Lugia after the Jhoto elite four at level 70.
-In SoulSilver,you get Lugia at level 45 before the Jhoto elite four,and you get Ho-oh after the Jhoto elite four at level 70.


----------



## Rockman!

Gotta beat these Electrodes ...


----------



## AndyB

Ciaran said:
			
		

> And, if anyone knows, is it better than FF13??


They are completely different games. If you liked Pokemon before, go for it... if not, it's a maybe.


----------



## Rockman!

Lockjaw just evolved.
I now have a Feraligatr.


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?
> 
> 
> 
> HG gets Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Spinarak, Ariados, Gligar, Mantine, Phanphy, Donphan, Sableye, Baltoy, Claydol, Kyogre, Mantyke and Gliscor. SS gets Vulpix, Ninetales, Meowth, Persian, Ledyba, Ledian, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Delibird, Mawile, Skarmory, Mawile, Gulpin, Swalot and Groudon. Other than that, no differences.
Click to expand...

Eeh, I like games with exclusives but there are far too many exclusives this time. I checked the list, there are Pok


----------



## Jas0n

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?
> 
> 
> 
> HG gets Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Spinarak, Ariados, Gligar, Mantine, Phanphy, Donphan, Sableye, Baltoy, Claydol, Kyogre, Mantyke and Gliscor. SS gets Vulpix, Ninetales, Meowth, Persian, Ledyba, Ledian, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Delibird, Mawile, Skarmory, Mawile, Gulpin, Swalot and Groudon. Other than that, no differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeh, I like games with exclusives but there are far too many exclusives this time. I checked the list, there are Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?
> 
> 
> 
> HG gets Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Spinarak, Ariados, Gligar, Mantine, Phanphy, Donphan, Sableye, Baltoy, Claydol, Kyogre, Mantyke and Gliscor. SS gets Vulpix, Ninetales, Meowth, Persian, Ledyba, Ledian, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Delibird, Mawile, Skarmory, Mawile, Gulpin, Swalot and Groudon. Other than that, no differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeh, I like games with exclusives but there are far too many exclusives this time. I checked the list, there are Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?
> 
> 
> 
> HG gets Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Spinarak, Ariados, Gligar, Mantine, Phanphy, Donphan, Sableye, Baltoy, Claydol, Kyogre, Mantyke and Gliscor. SS gets Vulpix, Ninetales, Meowth, Persian, Ledyba, Ledian, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Delibird, Mawile, Skarmory, Mawile, Gulpin, Swalot and Groudon. Other than that, no differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeh, I like games with exclusives but there are far too many exclusives this time. I checked the list, there are Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockman!

I need a good fire-type besides my Flareon.


----------



## Mr. L

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I need a good fire-type besides my Flareon.


Magmar is pretty good


----------



## AndyB

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I need a good fire-type besides my Flareon.


Rapidash, Arcanine. There isn't that many good Fire Pokemon of the second gen.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a good fire-type besides my Flareon.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidash, Arcanine. There isn't that many good Fire Pokemon of the second gen.
Click to expand...

Houndour & Slugma ;D


----------



## Rockman!

Do any of Pryce's pokemon know Ice beam ...?


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a good fire-type besides my Flareon.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidash, Arcanine. There isn't that many good Fire Pokemon of the second gen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Houndour & Slugma ;D
Click to expand...

Damnit! Why do I always forget Houndour!?


----------



## cornymikey

-Niko said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty weak but w/e. :L
> 
> Shiny togekiss
> Jirachi
> Dragonite
> Blissey
> Umbreon
> Typhlosion
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a pretty neat team, although I hate Blissey and its overpowered HP :V .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. :L Im just using it to pass by right now. But once I beat everything, Im replacing it with a milotic. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's probably the only fair use of Blissey imo  .
Click to expand...

use chansey and name it NotBlissey


----------



## John102

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days til I grab my copy.
> 
> What are the differences between HG and SS peeps, just as I know I won't be getting both?
> 
> 
> 
> HG gets Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Spinarak, Ariados, Gligar, Mantine, Phanphy, Donphan, Sableye, Baltoy, Claydol, Kyogre, Mantyke and Gliscor. SS gets Vulpix, Ninetales, Meowth, Persian, Ledyba, Ledian, Teddiursa, Ursaring, Delibird, Mawile, Skarmory, Mawile, Gulpin, Swalot and Groudon. Other than that, no differences.
Click to expand...

The only pokemon that I will slightly regret when I buy HG is skarmory, of course I can just send it over from platinum, but since I took an oath to not trade over any pokemon before I beat Red(with the exception of the event pichu and Jirachi) I guess that'll have to wait for awhile =/


----------



## Gnome

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I need a good fire-type besides my Flareon.


Ponyta.


----------



## John102

@Sakura, you shouldn't send over all those stron pokemon at the beginning of the game, it really makes it less fun. Of course if you have the Japanese HG/SS it won't really matter because you've probably already played through the game...


----------



## Rockman!

Alright, beat Pryce and now I'm at the Radio Tower.


----------



## Callie

I'm about to face the second gym
Totodile level 15
Spearow level 15
Flaffy level 15


----------



## random guy

Beat the 7th gym about to go to the raido tower.
Lanturn(Lantern lv.30)
Houndoom(Hellgar lv.26)
Xatu(Neitio lv.27)
Bayleaf(Meganiumu lv.29)
Shuckle(Tsubotsubo lv.25)


----------



## NikoKing

Blegh, right now I'm just backtracking before going into Rocket HQ to get items and stuff. I'm really trying to take my time with this game (i.e. try to talk to everyone/get a load of useful items).


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Alright, beat Pryce and now I'm at the Radio Tower.


OH YEA WELL I ALREADY BEAT JASMINE! Pffft! Haven't gotten to the Radio Tower yet. 

Anyone help me with getting a Scyther? I was ticked because the Safari Zone seems to have degraded.


----------



## SilentHopes

I beat the Elite Four. I'm not sure what to do now... Challenge Kanto? :/


----------



## Cottonball

SS, 

Hopefully,

Eevee
Skitty
Charmander
Pikachu
Meowth
Horsea 


And the starter.. Defiantly not Tododile


----------



## Gnome

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, beat Pryce and now I'm at the Radio Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEA WELL I ALREADY BEAT JASMINE! Pffft! Haven't gotten to the Radio Tower yet.
> 
> Anyone help me with getting a Scyther? I was ticked because the Safari Zone seems to have degraded.
Click to expand...

I might be able to get one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rorato said:
			
		

> I beat the Elite Four. I'm not sure what to do now... Challenge Kanto? :/


Yes.


----------



## Rockman!

Damn. Still in Goldenrod.

Tryin' to save the Director.
I hate Team Rocket.


----------



## Nic

TRAINING UNTIL LEVEL 25 - THIS IS MY PROGRESS SO FAR

CROCONAW 21
HOOTHOOT 17
FLAFFY17
PARAS (SLAVE) 6 (not training)

I just beat Whitney the worst trainer alive, she was a *censored.4.0* to beat.  At least I got some parahax on her though with my Flaffy who sadly died.  HootHoot got a level from it but all he did as just peck her and didn't do anything.


----------



## Rockman!

Yay.

Now I just have to beat Ariana and the Radio Tower is saved!(?)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> TRAINING UNTIL LEVEL 25 - THIS IS MY PROGRESS SO FAR
> 
> CROCONAW 21
> HOOTHOOT 17
> FLAFFY17
> PARAS (SLAVE) 6 (not training)
> 
> I just beat Whitney the worst trainer alive, she was a *censored.4.0* to beat.  At least I got some parahax on her though with my Flaffy who sadly died.  HootHoot got a level from it but all he did as just peck her and didn't do anything.


I hated Whitney. I was happy when it only took me two tries to beat her.


----------



## Rockman!

Whitney wasn't that hard ...

I didn't even use my transferred Pokes.


----------



## Nic

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Whitney wasn't that hard ...
> 
> I didn't even use my transferred Pokes.


I don't have a fighting type durdur.

@Tom

It took me about 10 resets then I got the parahax and I was like screaming on the top of my lungs.  It was a nice I mean nice parahax.  About 5 turns I think and I got two crits with my Bite from CRCONAW.


----------



## NikoKing

Whitney was a challenge, mainly her MIlktank.  But that was when I only had Onix and Tododile  .


----------



## m12

I just finished restoring the Power Plant in Kanto. I beat Sabrina.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm upset. Mainly because the Gym Leaders only have about 3 pok


----------



## NikoKing

Just got through the Rocket hideout .

@BB: The Kanto ones have 4-6 on their team  .


----------



## NikoKing

Just beat Pryce.

Stantler, Level 32
Snover (Obama) Level 34 (transferred it over from my sister's Diamond for my Shiny Garyados.)
Feraligator, Level 33
Fearow, Level 32
Rocky, Level 32.


----------



## Khocol4te

I'm going to try something new that I've never done before in any other games.
I'm not going to transfer Pokemon until I beat the elite 4 O:

Playing this game with fresh new Pokemon :3


----------



## Cottonball

Im going to play my red version


----------



## Jake

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> TRAINING UNTIL LEVEL 25 - THIS IS MY PROGRESS SO FAR
> 
> CROCONAW 21
> HOOTHOOT 17
> FLAFFY17
> PARAS (SLAVE) 6 (not training)
> 
> I just beat Whitney the worst trainer alive, she was a *censored.4.0* to beat.  At least I got some parahax on her though with my Flaffy who sadly died.  HootHoot got a level from it but all he did as just peck her and didn't do anything.


She's easy to beat if you use Geodude. And teach it Magnitude and Rock Throw.


----------



## Rockman!

I'm in Cerulean City.


----------



## Mr. L

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'm in Cerulean City.


Somebody's been playing a lot....0-0


----------



## Rockman!

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Cerulean City.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody's been playing a lot....0-0
Click to expand...

Yes, I have.

Looking for Misty now.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Can't beat Claire. Need to train my pokemon more.

On the upside, I have a Golem and a Furret! YAY FOR 2/6 Dream Team!


----------



## Mr. L

Just lost to chuck,gotta do some more grinding until all my pokemon reach lvl 35


Feraligatr lvl35
Machamp lvl 35
Sudowoodo lvl 34
Polwhirl lvl 31
Growlithe lvl 31
Pidgeotto lvl 31


----------



## DevilGopher

Union cave. >_>

Mareep level 12 (Amber)
Quilava level 16 (Sparks)
Pidgey level 14 (McFlii)


----------



## The Sign Painter

I have come up with my dream team for SoulSilver

Meganium
Flareon
Dunsparce
Yanmega, I think that is what it is called
Ditto
Lugia


----------



## Marcus

9 more days til it comes out in England -.-


----------



## Jas0n

Marcus said:
			
		

> 9 more days til it comes out in England -.-


Be thankful it's not like D/P where we had to wait for months.


----------



## Rockman!

Headed for Fuchsia City!


----------



## Marcus

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more days til it comes out in England -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Be thankful it's not like D/P where we had to wait for months.
Click to expand...

Yeah but it doesn't help seeing everyone having a great time playing it. When I get it everyone will have finished it XD


----------



## Gnome

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more days til it comes out in England -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Be thankful it's not like D/P where we had to wait for months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it doesn't help seeing everyone having a great time playing it. When I get it everyone will have finished it XD
Click to expand...

2 things

Flashcart, ROMs


----------



## random guy

training before 8th gym 
Team
Meganium(Meganiumu lv.33)
Xatu(Neitio lv.34)
Lanturn(Lantern lv.32)
Houndoom(Hellgar lv.31)
Shuckle(Tsubotsubo lv.28)
Lickitung(Beroringa lv.24)


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more days til it comes out in England -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Be thankful it's not like D/P where we had to wait for months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it doesn't help seeing everyone having a great time playing it. When I get it everyone will have finished it XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things
> 
> Flashcart, ROMs
Click to expand...

Could do, but takes away from fun when playing it on the P.C in my opinion. Like when I played Earthbound on a ROM, it's not half as fun as when I played it with a friend at his house on his SNES.


----------



## Gnome

Marcus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more days til it comes out in England -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Be thankful it's not like D/P where we had to wait for months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but it doesn't help seeing everyone having a great time playing it. When I get it everyone will have finished it XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things
> 
> Flashcart, ROMs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could do, but takes away from fun when playing it on the P.C in my opinion. Like when I played Earthbound on a ROM, it's not half as fun as when I played it with a friend at his house on his SNES.
Click to expand...

No, no, no.

Flashcart = DS emulator on the DS.

So basically you're playing it on the DS. But I can't discuss this so do some research.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more days til it comes out in England -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Be thankful it's not like D/P where we had to wait for months.
Click to expand...

Too right. That was such a pain last time. 2 weeks is nothing to wait.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Does anyone know if Ash Is in the game at the end ?


----------



## Tyeforce

Team update!

<table><thead><tr><th colspan="6">PKMN Trainer Tye</th></tr></thead><tr><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lv. 27
QUILAVA
QUILAVA ♂
</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lv. 30 ★
GYARADOS
GYARADOS ♂
</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lv. 24
Kenya
FEAROW ♀
</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lv. 21
Rocky
ONIX ♂
</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lv. 23
PARAS
PARAS ♀
</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lv. 28
TOGETIC
TOGETIC ♂</td></tr></table>
And I'm at the Rocket HQ in Mahogany Town.


----------



## Rockman!

Beat Janine.

Headed to Pewter City now!


----------



## Marcus

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it doesn't help seeing everyone having a great time playing it. When I get it everyone will have finished it XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 things
> 
> Flashcart, ROMs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could do, but takes away from fun when playing it on the P.C in my opinion. Like when I played Earthbound on a ROM, it's not half as fun as when I played it with a friend at his house on his SNES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> Flashcart = DS emulator on the DS.
> 
> So basically you're playing it on the DS. But I can't discuss this so do some research.
Click to expand...

Ahh I see. Oh well, 9 days isn't _too_ long.


----------



## Rockman!

All I have to do now is beat Red.


----------



## The Sign Painter

NVM STUPID MOMENT


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman. said:
			
		

> All I have to do now is beat Red.


Are you even _enjoying_ the game?! Lemme guess, you just traded all your powerful Pok


----------



## Rockman!

Red on Mt. Silver.


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is beat Red.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even _enjoying_ the game?! Lemme guess, you just traded all your powerful Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is beat Red.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even _enjoying_ the game?! Lemme guess, you just traded all your powerful Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Level grinding outside the Safari Zone. That I need something to kill some time until Friday or when/if I unlock that Rocky Beach area or w/e in the Safari Zone to catch me a Lapras. 

Graveler Lv. 30
Togetic Lv. 27
Krabby Lv. 24
Quilava Lv. 29
Noctowl Lv. 28
Random Quagsire Lv. 20

Also, I could use someone to trade with to get Graveler to evolve. And a Oran Berry. I fed all five of mine to that Miltank. A few suggestions for my team too, as I plan on swapping out Krabby for Lapras and Togetic for something grass or electric maybe since it and Noctowl are the same type and can learn some of the same moves.


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> But you traded your high level Pok


----------



## Tyeforce

Tom said:
			
		

> Level grinding outside the Safari Zone. That I need something to kill some time until Friday or when/if I unlock that Rocky Beach area or w/e in the Safari Zone to catch me a Lapras.
> 
> Graveler Lv. 30
> Togetic Lv. 27
> Krabby Lv. 24
> Quilava Lv. 29
> Noctowl Lv. 28
> Random Quagsire Lv. 20
> 
> Also, I could use someone to trade with to get Graveler to evolve. And a Oran Berry. I fed all five of mine to that Miltank. A few suggestions for my team too, as I plan on swapping out Krabby for Lapras and Togetic for something grass or electric maybe since it and Noctowl are the same type and can learn some of the same moves.


You should've planted your Oran Berries in your Berry Pots, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you traded your high level Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Gnome

I've got an oran berry.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level grinding outside the Safari Zone. That I need something to kill some time until Friday or when/if I unlock that Rocky Beach area or w/e in the Safari Zone to catch me a Lapras.
> 
> Graveler Lv. 30
> Togetic Lv. 27
> Krabby Lv. 24
> Quilava Lv. 29
> Noctowl Lv. 28
> Random Quagsire Lv. 20
> 
> Also, I could use someone to trade with to get Graveler to evolve. And a Oran Berry. I fed all five of mine to that Miltank. A few suggestions for my team too, as I plan on swapping out Krabby for Lapras and Togetic for something grass or electric maybe since it and Noctowl are the same type and can learn some of the same moves.
> 
> 
> 
> You should've planted your Oran Berries in your Berry Pots, lol.
Click to expand...

That's funny because I did and forgot I had only five. :L


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you traded your high level Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gnome

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you traded your high level Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jas0n

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you traded your high level Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockman!

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> What the hell did you trade it for?


What do you mean?


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you traded your high level Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't commented on the traded high level Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockman!

If you knew me well enough, you'd know I like to get through games very quickly ...

It's a habit of mine ...


----------



## Gnome

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell did you trade it for?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...

Who would give you a level 100 Rayquaza? Assuming it's not hacked.


----------



## Jas0n

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did do that.
> But only with two Pokemon though.
> 
> My level 80 Shiny Latios from Emerald and this shiny Rayquaza I got from the GTS which was level 100 ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell did you trade it for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he could be the first to complete the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-;
Click to expand...

Indeed. Whatever, it's his choice.


----------



## Rockman!

Possessed Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possessed Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell did you trade it for?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would give you a level 100 Rayquaza? Assuming it's not hacked.
Click to expand...

It was from the GTS. I got because I was asking for one while putting one of my Pokemon up for trade.

BTW, I didn't use the Rayquaza until I got to Kanto.


----------



## Rawburt

What's the harm in him wanting to finish the game quickly guys? Games can be enjoyed in different ways. Let him play the game the way he wants and don't harass him over it.


----------



## Rockman!

Wait ... why are you bashing me in the first place?

It's my game. I can do whatever I want on it ...

=/


----------



## Rockman!

Rawburt said:
			
		

> What's the harm in him wanting to finish the game quickly guys? Games can be enjoyed in different ways. Let him play the game the way he wants and don't harass him over it.


Posted at the same time I did.

X3


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wait ... why are you bashing me in the first place?
> 
> It's my game. I can do whatever I want on it ...
> 
> =/


Yeah, but I just don't see why you'd want to use a Lv. 80 Pok


----------



## andyisjudo

Does anyone know about emulators and roms?? I use them to play HG/SS on my PC


----------



## Jas0n

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about emulators and roms?? I use them to play HG/SS on my PC


Discussion of such things are not allowed on this forum. Go buy the game you cheap *censored.5.0*.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about emulators and roms?? I use them to play HG/SS on my PC


Discussion of ROM is not allowed.


----------



## NikoKing

Honestly, I'm trying to take my time and enjoy the game.  Rushing through games to me is like not enjoying the full game.  You don't get to see or do the extra features and such that they provide to you, which is why I'm still on the Golden Rod Team Rocket invasion  .  But it _is_ Rock's way of enjoying the game, so at least respect his decision.


----------



## Pokeman

pokemon:

gyarados(shiny)
Weepinbell(will evolve in 10 min)
pidgyot
golem
hypno
Typlosion
going to elite four, just caught Lugia(HARD)
and i pretty much talked/battled every person i seen
i enjoy it, pretty fun. taking my time now, cant wait for Kanto tho

caught ALMOST every pokemon i came across in battle, any1 wants 2 trade, im open


----------



## The Sign Painter

pokeboy said:
			
		

> pokemon:
> 
> gyarados(shiny)
> Weepinbell(will evolve in 10 min)
> pidgyot
> golem
> hypno
> Typlosion
> going to elite four, just caught Lugia(HARD)
> and i pretty much talked/battled every person i seen
> i enjoy it, pretty fun. taking my time now, cant wait for Kanto tho
> 
> caught ALMOST every pokemon i came across in battle, any1 wants 2 trade, im open


Someone played a little too much.    :r


----------



## Jas0n

I have a level 0 chikorita! 8D


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I have a level 0 chikorita! 8D


HAX!


----------



## Pokeman

Nevermore said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokemon:
> 
> gyarados(shiny)
> Weepinbell(will evolve in 10 min)
> pidgyot
> golem
> hypno
> Typlosion
> going to elite four, just caught Lugia(HARD)
> and i pretty much talked/battled every person i seen
> i enjoy it, pretty fun. taking my time now, cant wait for Kanto tho
> 
> caught ALMOST every pokemon i came across in battle, any1 wants 2 trade, im open
> 
> 
> 
> Someone played a little too much.    :r
Click to expand...

not much that, ive been playing 4 hours a day and not together, i already know what to do most part. i raise my pokemon fast is some reason why.


----------



## Tyeforce

My current team is in my signature. I'll try to update it regularly.


----------



## m12

I forgot how tough Red is. I'm going to begin to transfer my pokemon over now. The GB player is great.


----------



## NikoKing

After Rocket Invasion:
Stantler, Level 35
Onix, Level 36
Fearow, Level 36
Snover, Level 35
Feraligator, Level 37


----------



## Gnome

F--- all of you and your balanced teams. >:C


----------



## gerardo781

Participated in the pokeathalon after beating the third gym. :]


----------



## Pokeman

Just now beat first gym in Kanto, Elite four hard, barely beat it(thank god for my garados, took down all three dragonites)


----------



## NikoKing

Now my team is on my sig, thoughts on the sig at all?  .


----------



## Tyeforce

-Niko said:
			
		

> Now my team is on my sig, thoughts on the sig at all?  .


It's nice, but...what if you need to make changes to it? XD


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my team is on my sig, thoughts on the sig at all?  .
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but...what if you need to make changes to it? XD
Click to expand...

I like both your sigs, but I think Tye's is better.


----------



## Tyeforce

Updated my Party's levels in my signature.

PLAYER: Tye
BADGES: 5
POK


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Updated my Party's levels in my signature.
> 
> PLAYER: Tye
> BADGES: 5
> POK


----------



## Tyeforce

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my Party's levels in my signature.
> 
> PLAYER: Tye
> BADGES: 5
> POK
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

Lol. I figured it was cropped


----------



## Hiro

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my Party's levels in my signature.
> 
> PLAYER: Tye
> BADGES: 5
> POK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kicked the Rockets out of Goldenrod, getting ready to go face Clair after a little more training.

Typhlosion Lv. 38
Noctowl Lv. 36
Graveler Lv. 32
Gyrados Lv. 32
Pichu Lv. 31
Togetic Lv. 27


----------



## Rockman!

Team Update.

Latios - Falconoir, lv 90
Deoxys, lv 100
Feraligatr - Lockjaw, lv 42
Bibarel
Bibarel

Right now I'm soft resetting for a Shiny Suicune.


----------



## SilentHopes

I beat the game. lol. I beat it yesterday, but I st--
I need to go back to Pewter City and talk to that one guy so I can get Ho-oh. XD
Then all the other legends. :/


----------



## Mr. L

Just beat team rocket in the radio tower and got the Rainbow Wing,I'm in the Ice Path now (HG).

Matthew(Feraligatr) Lvl42
Muscle (Machamp) Lvl42
Woody (Sudowoodo) Lvl 41
Splash (Poliwhirl) lvl 41
Flare (Growlithe) Lvl 41
Aero (Pidgeot) Lvl 41


----------



## Tyeforce

Rogar said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my Party's levels in my signature.
> 
> PLAYER: Tye
> BADGES: 5
> POK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh

Just a few more days, I think it would be a cool idea if there was a chat box.


----------



## Rockman!

Ohnoes.

Guess wut, guys?

<small>I lost to Red.</small>


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my Party's levels in my signature.
> 
> PLAYER: Tye
> BADGES: 5
> POK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...rofl. XD
> 
> You probably wouldn't say the same if you saw the whole picture, not the cropped version that I'm using as my avatar. XD <small>Or maybe you would... ;3</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he doing what i think he is doing? PM me the non-cropped one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think I'm doing? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Quilava is in a very sexual position.
> 
> (d)
Click to expand...

Maybe it was before it was cropped, but you can't see that now, can you? XD


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>Or maybe you would... ;3</small>
> 
> 
> 
> Is he doing what i think he is doing? PM me the non-cropped one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think I'm doing? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Quilava is in a very sexual position.
> 
> (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was before it was cropped, but you can't see that now, can you? XD
Click to expand...

Well all I see is someone's head near the crotch area.

o-0


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>Or maybe you would... ;3</small>PM me the non-cropped one
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think I'm doing? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Quilava is in a very sexual position.
> 
> (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was before it was cropped, but you can't see that now, can you? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well all I see is someone's head near the crotch area.
> 
> o-0
Click to expand...

No, no, that's not it at all. XD


----------



## Jas0n

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>Or maybe you would... ;3</small>PM me the non-cropped one
> 
> 
> 
> That Quilava is in a very sexual position.
> 
> (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was before it was cropped, but you can't see that now, can you? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well all I see is someone's head near the crotch area.
> 
> o-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, that's not it at all. XD
Click to expand...

Kind of looks like the Quilava is humping the guy's leg xD


----------



## Tyeforce

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>Or maybe you would... ;3</small>PM me the non-cropped one
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was before it was cropped, but you can't see that now, can you? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well all I see is someone's head near the crotch area.
> 
> o-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, that's not it at all. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of looks like the Quilava is humping the guy's leg xD
Click to expand...

Closer...

<small>(Actually, that's exactly what it is. XD X3)</small>


----------



## Jas0n

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>Or maybe you would... ;3</small>PM me the non-cropped one
> 
> 
> 
> Well all I see is someone's head near the crotch area.
> 
> o-0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, that's not it at all. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of looks like the Quilava is humping the guy's leg xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closer...
> 
> <small>(Actually, that's exactly what it is. XD X3)</small>
Click to expand...

Oh deary me


----------



## Rockman!

lol, just got Night Sky's Edge with the Japanese Jirachi.


----------



## Rockman!

Aaaand, I just beat Red.


----------



## Hub12

Amphorus[sp?], Fera, Gyradous, Lugia aaaand Ninetails.

In Kanto. Suicuneeeee shall be miiiine.


----------



## Rockman!

Got a Squirtle (Mizu.)

Training it now.


----------



## Marcus

One I'd just like to know, before I get the game in almost 7 days c:

Which legendaries are obtainable without hacking/cheating/events?

ie you find them in the game.

Thanks


----------



## Mr. L

Rogar said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my Party's levels in my signature.
> 
> PLAYER: Tye
> BADGES: 5
> POK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marcus said:
			
		

> One I'd just like to know, before I get the game in almost 7 days c:
> 
> Which legendaries are obtainable without hacking/cheating/events?
> 
> ie you find them in the game.
> 
> Thanks


http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/legends.shtml

@Mr. L: That's been established, can we move away from that chat now?


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my Party's levels in my signature.
> 
> PLAYER: Tye
> BADGES: 5
> POK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Tom said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One I'd just like to know, before I get the game in almost 7 days c:
> 
> Which legendaries are obtainable without hacking/cheating/events?
> 
> ie you find them in the game.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/legends.shtml
> 
> @Mr. L: That's been established, can we move away from that chat now?
Click to expand...

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Mr. L

Why does everybody use an Ampheros,what's so special about it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Why does everybody use an Ampheros,what's so special about it?


Why not? It's the earliest electric Pokemon you can obtain beside the Shiny Pichu if you trade that over.


----------



## Rockman!

Am I the only one here who's beaten the game ...?


----------



## m12

No, I've got it beat since yesterday around 3 PM. Congratulations, Rock.


----------



## Mr. L

Also,does anybody know a strategy to catch Entei and Raikou?I have them asleep and HP extremely low (probably like 5 HP left),and they still won't wiggle even once before breaking free of an ultra ball.


----------



## Rockman!

So that's me and m12?


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Also,does anybody know a strategy to catch Entei and Raikou?I have them asleep and HP extremely low (probably like 5 HP left),and they still won't wiggle even once before breaking free of an ultra ball.


Fast Ball.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rockman. said:
			
		

> So that's me and m12?


Yeah, others are savoring the game.


----------



## Tyeforce

Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's me and m12?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, others are savoring the game.
Click to expand...

Yes. I'm savoring every single moment of this game. Right now, I'm only just at the Safari Zone. XD

Also, I've been thinking... When most of us here have beaten the game and have enough high level Pok


----------



## easpa

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's me and m12?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, others are savoring the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm savoring every single moment of this game. Right now, I'm only just at the Safari Zone. XD
> 
> Also, I've been thinking... When most of us here have beaten the game and have enough high level Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. L

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,does anybody know a strategy to catch Entei and Raikou?I have them asleep and HP extremely low (probably like 5 HP left),and they still won't wiggle even once before breaking free of an ultra ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Ball.
Click to expand...

I can't find them in any pokemart.


----------



## Jas0n

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,does anybody know a strategy to catch Entei and Raikou?I have them asleep and HP extremely low (probably like 5 HP left),and they still won't wiggle even once before breaking free of an ultra ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find them in any pokemart.
Click to expand...

That's because you make them :L

The pokeball creation thing in this game = epiccc


----------



## Mr. L

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,does anybody know a strategy to catch Entei and Raikou?I have them asleep and HP extremely low (probably like 5 HP left),and they still won't wiggle even once before breaking free of an ultra ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast Ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find them in any pokemart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you make them :L
> 
> The pokeball creation thing in this game = epiccc
Click to expand...

Oh yeah,I completely forgot about that place,btw,does he only make 1 pokeball per apricorn you give him? xD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just got to the Johto League. Time to just mess around and level up my pokemon!


----------



## SilentHopes

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Am I the only one here who's beaten the game ...?


Rockman, I beat it at like 8 AM yesterday.
__________________________________________________________________________

Update:

Just caught H0-0H with the Master Ball that I didn't waste on Lugia. I caught Lugia in a Pokeball.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here who's beaten the game ...?
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman, I beat it at like 8 AM yesterday.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Update:
> 
> Just caught H0-0H with the Master Ball that I didn't waste on Lugia. I caught Lugia in a Pokeball.
Click to expand...

Used a Master Ball on Ho-Oh. I'll get a couple Ultra Balls or so for Lugia later.


----------



## m12

Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's me and m12?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, others are savoring the game.
Click to expand...

I am savoring it, and I did savor it during my time beating it. Assuming that I didn't enjoy the game because I finished it quickly has no merit.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Do you see your Rival again after Victory Road?


----------



## Mr. L

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Do you see your Rival again after Victory Road?


Yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see your Rival again after Victory Road?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

As in fight. I'm not talking about the Battle Frontier.


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's me and m12?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, others are savoring the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm savoring every single moment of this game. Right now, I'm only just at the Safari Zone. XD
> 
> Also, I've been thinking... When most of us here have beaten the game and have enough high level Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. L

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see your Rival again after Victory Road?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As in fight. I'm not talking about the Battle Frontier.
Click to expand...

Yes,as in fight.


----------



## Tyeforce

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's me and m12?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, others are savoring the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I'm savoring every single moment of this game. Right now, I'm only just at the Safari Zone. XD
> 
> Also, I've been thinking... When most of us here have beaten the game and have enough high level Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Don't have PBR. Why couldn't we just do a bracket tournament through DS Wi-Fi?


----------



## NikoKing

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my team is on my sig, thoughts on the sig at all?  .
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but...what if you need to make changes to it? XD
Click to expand...

I'm not updating with Levels, and I own all the Pokemon.  Besides, I'll be sticking with them, but I might replace my overleveled pokemon with an HM slave for cave areas.

btw Tye, I love the PBR tournament.  Count me in, just as long as we're using our teams that took us through the story mode.  .


----------



## Bacon Boy

I might just do something like Tye...


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Don't have PBR. Why couldn't we just do a bracket tournament through DS Wi-Fi?


I could do a separate tournament for DS, but I'd rather be able to battle it in full 3D on Wii. And Andrew could even record the battles and upload them to his YouTube channel!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have PBR. Why couldn't we just do a bracket tournament through DS Wi-Fi?
> 
> 
> 
> I could do a separate tournament for DS, but I'd rather be able to battle it in full 3D on Wii. And Andrew could even record the battles and upload them to his YouTube channel!
Click to expand...

I'll rent it then. And where do you get your renders?


----------



## Tyeforce

-Niko said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my team is on my sig, thoughts on the sig at all?  .
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but...what if you need to make changes to it? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not updating with Levels, and I own all the Pokemon.  Besides, I'll be sticking with them, but I might replace my overleveled pokemon with an HM slave for cave areas.
> 
> btw Tye, I love the PBR tournament.  Count me in, just as long as we're using our teams that took us through the story mode.  .
Click to expand...

Well, my plans for the tournament (or at least the first one) is that we can only use Pok


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have PBR. Why couldn't we just do a bracket tournament through DS Wi-Fi?
> 
> 
> 
> I could do a separate tournament for DS, but I'd rather be able to battle it in full 3D on Wii. And Andrew could even record the battles and upload them to his YouTube channel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll rent it then. And where do you get your renders?
Click to expand...

What renders?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have PBR. Why couldn't we just do a bracket tournament through DS Wi-Fi?
> 
> 
> 
> I could do a separate tournament for DS, but I'd rather be able to battle it in full 3D on Wii. And Andrew could even record the battles and upload them to his YouTube channel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll rent it then. And where do you get your renders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What renders?
Click to expand...

The ones in your signature.


----------



## m12

Tye, how naughty.

Anyways, I just finished going through Cerulean Cave. I saved up my master ball to catch Mewtwo, so little effort was needed for it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my team is on my sig, thoughts on the sig at all?  .
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but...what if you need to make changes to it? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not updating with Levels, and I own all the Pokemon.  Besides, I'll be sticking with them, but I might replace my overleveled pokemon with an HM slave for cave areas.
> 
> btw Tye, I love the PBR tournament.  Count me in, just as long as we're using our teams that took us through the story mode.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, my plans for the tournament (or at least the first one) is that we can only use Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have PBR. Why couldn't we just do a bracket tournament through DS Wi-Fi?
> 
> 
> 
> I could do a separate tournament for DS, but I'd rather be able to battle it in full 3D on Wii. And Andrew could even record the battles and upload them to his YouTube channel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll rent it then. And where do you get your renders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What renders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones in your signature.
Click to expand...

Those are called sprites, not renders, lol. And I got them here. It's the best HGSS sprite generator that I've found so far.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my team is on my sig, thoughts on the sig at all?  .
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice, but...what if you need to make changes to it? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not updating with Levels, and I own all the Pokemon.  Besides, I'll be sticking with them, but I might replace my overleveled pokemon with an HM slave for cave areas.
> 
> btw Tye, I love the PBR tournament.  Count me in, just as long as we're using our teams that took us through the story mode.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, my plans for the tournament (or at least the first one) is that we can only use Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jrrj15

I just got Soul Silver today!!! 
Im right after Falkner
My current team is: Totodile lvl 15, Spearow lvl 8, Weedle lvl 3 and the egg i just got from elms assistant in the pokemart.
In my pokewalker: Geodude
Can anyone tell me what i get from the egg?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephis YouTube channel!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rent it then. And where do you get your renders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What renders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones in your signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are called sprites, not renders, lol. And I got them here. It's the best HGSS sprite generator that I've found so far.
Click to expand...

Potato - Potatoe 

Thanks. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Egg is...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Togepi</div>


----------



## NikoKing

To Tin Tower I go!
Feraligator, Level 38
Fearow, Level 36
Stantler, Level 36
Onix, Level 37
Abomasnow (sexy pokemon btw) Level 40
Hitmonchan Level 39


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Niko said:
			
		

> To Tin Tower I go!
> Feraligator, Level 38
> Fearow, Level 36
> Stantler, Level 36
> Onix, Level 37
> *Abomasnow (sexy pokemon btw) Level 40*
> Hitmonchan Level 39


Disappointed in you Niko. D: You gave into the Rockets.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

This game is taunting me everyone... in school... online...
I can't take it anymore! Tomorrow I'm booking it to the game store and getting Soul Silver. @_@
(To be on topic, you could say that I haven't started yet ='D)


----------



## Rawburt

Tom said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Tin Tower I go!
> Feraligator, Level 38
> Fearow, Level 36
> Stantler, Level 36
> Onix, Level 37
> *Abomasnow (sexy pokemon btw) Level 40*
> Hitmonchan Level 39
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointed in you Niko. D: You gave into the Rockets.
Click to expand...

Peer pressure ftw!

*doesn't know what you're talking about*


----------



## NikoKing

lol, Ho-Oh's Sacred Fire only did 20 damage to my Onix.


----------



## Tyeforce

Updated my team's levels. They're all at 31. XD

I should be going to beat Price right now, but I want to catch a damn Ditto...! XD


----------



## Jrrj15

Wow im really far but only gotz 1 good pkmn my fraligatr lvl 35 but the rest of my pkmn r lvl 12 or under lol


----------



## Jake

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Wow im really far but only gotz 1 good pkmn my fraligatr lvl 35 but the rest of my pkmn r lvl 12 or under lol


Yeah. It's not that hard. I played *normal* Gold 1 days ago and got upto The Lake Of Rage in about 3 hours.


----------



## Tyeforce

This has to be the strangest thing I've heard in this game yet... XD





> PARASECT suddenly turned around and started barking!


----------



## Jake

What the hell


----------



## Tyeforce

Jake. said:
			
		

> What the hell


It said that when I talked to my Parasect. XD


----------



## Khocol4te

Finally beat the 3rd gym. 9 Hours of gameplay so far.


----------



## Jake

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Finally beat the 3rd gym. 9 Hours of gameplay so far.


yeah, i'm not gonna rush through it when I get it either. I'm gonna paly at a ncie casual pace xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beat Clair last night and captured Ho-Oh. Now I overhaul my team.

Typhlosion Lv. 39
Gyrados Lv. 39
Noctowl Lv. 39
Graveler Lv. 34

EDIT: Anyone get the Dratini from Clair's grandfather?


----------



## Rockman!

Hey, at least I'm taking my time after the main game.

Just caught Groudon not to long ago. Still hunting for that Shiny Suicune.


----------



## Mr. L

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> This has to be the strangest thing I've heard in this game yet... XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARASECT suddenly turned around and started barking!
Click to expand...

Lol,the weirdest thing I ever heard in my HG gold was "Entei is chewing on your shoes,scold it?"


And on topic.....

Challenging 8th gym now,got rid of a few pokemon.

Matthew (Feraligatr)
Zap (Ampharos)
Muscle (Machamp)
Woody (Sudowoodo)
Magma (Entei)
Lightning (Raikou)
All level 44


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm debating whether or not I should use the legendary Pok


----------



## Mr. L

Just caught Ho-oh ,I have to admit it was pretty easy,I got it on my 3rd ultra ball xD,but I don't know what to nickname it...any ideas :/?


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm debating whether or not I should use the legendary Pok


----------



## Mr. L

Does anybody know where a good place is to train for the Pokemon League?


----------



## Tyeforce

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether or not I should use the legendary Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown


----------



## AndyB

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown


----------



## Tyeforce

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
Click to expand...


----------



## Ciaran

Well, Ive decided that Im going to buy the game...
Probably over the summer...

I just thought for a second about the old opening with professor Oak and...


Damn Nostalgia


----------



## AndyB

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockman!

Hey guys, you can get a new box wallpaper from Filb.de

Just enter your Trainer I.D. and choose your game version and language.

http://www.filb.de/games/tools/aikotoba


----------



## Tyeforce

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Entei Slider

Well I just beat red *final boss* with the event Arceus, the Entei , Raikou , and the water one... , then event Jirachi , Spikey-eared- Pichu.


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown


----------



## Tyeforce

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where a good place is to train for the Pokemon League?


I'd say Victory Road. But I don't have HG/SS yet. Do I don't know if that's a good idea. I just trained there in D/P/P


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jake. said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where a good place is to train for the Pokemon League?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Victory Road. But I don't have HG/SS yet. Do I don't know if that's a good idea. I just trained there in D/P/P
Click to expand...

Who are you training?


----------



## Tyeforce

Team updated while I'm looking for Unown S T... And Gyarados's Ball fixed. Thought it was caught in a Net Ball at first for some reason. XD


----------



## Entei Slider

Jake. said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where a good place is to train for the Pokemon League?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Victory Road. But I don't have HG/SS yet. Do I don't know if that's a good idea. I just trained there in D/P/P
Click to expand...

Victory road is pathetically easy. There arent even any trainers so, I wouldnt practice there .


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where a good place is to train for the Pokemon League?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Victory Road. But I don't have HG/SS yet. Do I don't know if that's a good idea. I just trained there in D/P/P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Victory road is pathetically easy. There arent even any trainers so, I wouldnt practice there .
Click to expand...

Well, train in the Pokemon League xD


----------



## Tyeforce

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DevilGopher

Ditto get. 8D


----------



## NikoKing

Man, playing it slow on a Pokemon game is really more fun imo.  When I rushed through Platinum I missed about 75% of the game's features before the national dex  .  Anyways, I'm heading towards the Elite Four, and trying to train my pokemon up to Level 41.  Oh, and I caught Ho-Oh using a master ball since I was lazy, and I had to hurry.  Not to mention, I have another master ball in platinum anyways.


----------



## SilentHopes

-Niko said:
			
		

> Man, playing it slow on a Pokemon game is really more fun imo.  When I rushed through Platinum I missed about 75% of the game's features before the national dex  .  Anyways, I'm heading towards the Elite Four, and trying to train my pokemon up to Level 41.  Oh, and I caught Ho-Oh using a master ball since I was lazy, and I had to hurry.  Not to mention, I have another master ball in platinum anyways.


Yeah, I wish I would have played through slower. Now I got nothing to do...


----------



## beehdaubs

I've been taking my time a lot.  5 hours into the game and I'm still in Goldenrod.  Feels good, man.


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I've been taking my time a lot.  5 hours into the game and I'm still in Goldenrod.  Feels good, man.


I know, it feels nice to experience the game to its fullest.  I can't wait till' Kanto, I bet this game will last me about for the next 2 weeks ;D .


----------



## Hub12

-Niko said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been taking my time a lot.  5 hours into the game and I'm still in Goldenrod.  Feels good, man.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it feels nice to experience the game to its fullest.  I can't wait till' Kanto, I bet this game will last me about for the next 2 weeks ;D .
Click to expand...

I already beat it.

sadface.

Guess I'll go do the extras.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Hub12 said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been taking my time a lot.  5 hours into the game and I'm still in Goldenrod.  Feels good, man.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it feels nice to experience the game to its fullest.  I can't wait till' Kanto, I bet this game will last me about for the next 2 weeks ;D .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already beat it.
> 
> sadface.
> 
> Guess I'll go do the extras.
Click to expand...

Restart?


----------



## Hub12

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been taking my time a lot.  5 hours into the game and I'm still in Goldenrod.  Feels good, man.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it feels nice to experience the game to its fullest.  I can't wait till' Kanto, I bet this game will last me about for the next 2 weeks ;D .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already beat it.
> 
> sadface.
> 
> Guess I'll go do the extras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Restart?
Click to expand...

I'd rather go buy HeartGold.


----------



## NikoKing

Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.


----------



## SilentHopes

-Niko said:
			
		

> Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.


Niko, If you trade him to me, I'll train him for you. I can get him really high up. Just throw him in with my team and do the E3 again. 

Speaking of which, the Elite Three only took me like 20-30 minutes. 
And yes, there's only three, unless there is one that me and my friend didn't notice at all.

Theres Koga, Bruce, Ghost Type (Can't remember her name) and the champion, Lance.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, If you trade him to me, I'll train him for you. I can get him really high up. Just throw him in with my team and do the E3 again.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Elite Three only took me like 20-30 minutes.
> And yes, there's only three, unless there is one that me and my friend didn't notice at all.
> 
> Theres Koga, Bruce, Ghost Type (Can't remember her name) and the champion, Lance.
Click to expand...

Oh sure, I'll pay you back in anything if you want  .  But let me think about it first, oh and do you have the Metal Coat yet?

EDIT: Oh wow, I found a Donphan.  I caught it, so if anyone needs a Phanpy I'll be free to train it to your specific level.


----------



## SilentHopes

-Niko said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, If you trade him to me, I'll train him for you. I can get him really high up. Just throw him in with my team and do the E3 again.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Elite Three only took me like 20-30 minutes.
> And yes, there's only three, unless there is one that me and my friend didn't notice at all.
> 
> Theres Koga, Bruce, Ghost Type (Can't remember her name) and the champion, Lance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, I'll pay you back in anything if you want  .  But let me think about it first, oh and do you have the Metal Coat yet?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow, I found a Donphan.  I caught it, so if anyone needs a Phanpy I'll be free to train it to your specific level.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I have the metal coat, and you don't have to pay me at all.
Yeah, I checked and I do have the Metal Coat. I was wanting to save it for Scizor, but I'll just send one over from Platinum.


----------



## NikoKing

Okay, let me get out of Victory Road and to a PokeCenter to get my FC.   .


----------



## SilentHopes

Okay, I'm ready whenever. My Friend Code is in my Sig btw


----------



## Hub12

Rorato said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, If you trade him to me, I'll train him for you. I can get him really high up. Just throw him in with my team and do the E3 again.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Elite Three only took me like 20-30 minutes.
> And yes, there's only three, unless there is one that me and my friend didn't notice at all.
> 
> Theres Koga, Bruce, Ghost Type (Can't remember her name) and the champion, Lance.
Click to expand...

You forgot Will, the Psychic type.


----------



## NikoKing

I registered you, my FC is in my Town and FC Note below my avatar  .


----------



## SilentHopes

Oh yeah... He was the first guy, that's who we forgot.

Niko, I'm going into the Wi-Fi club right now.


----------



## NikoKing

Oh, and also please try and train him to Level 47 or around that area  .  Could you also let me borrow the Metal Coat (for getting Steelix)?


----------



## SilentHopes

Sure. I'll send him back over as a Steelix


----------



## Rockman!

Wish I had wi-fi ...


----------



## SilentHopes

Hey Niko, since I'm feeling generous, I'll throw on some vitamins aswell as training.
By the way, if you heard background noise, that was my uncle watching a movie.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Hey Niko, since I'm feeling generous, I'll throw on some vitamins aswell as training.
> By the way, if you heard background noise, that was my uncle watching a movie.


Thanks,  .  Yeah, I was wondering what that noise was  .


----------



## NikoKing

Just passed Victory Road, but I'm going back :L .


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm training Rocky to Level 50, and he should be ready to trade back to you once I beat the Champion and these last two pokemon.


----------



## SilentHopes

Niko, Rocky is ready to be used, so you can come pick him up.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Niko, Rocky is ready to be used, so you can come pick him up.


Okay, I'm going online  .


----------



## Jake

It's Elite Four, not Elite 4.. http://www.serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/elitefour.shtml


----------



## SilentHopes

Okay, your welcome.


----------



## beehdaubs

-Niko said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, If you trade him to me, I'll train him for you. I can get him really high up. Just throw him in with my team and do the E3 again.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Elite Three only took me like 20-30 minutes.
> And yes, there's only three, unless there is one that me and my friend didn't notice at all.
> 
> Theres Koga, Bruce, Ghost Type (Can't remember her name) and the champion, Lance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, I'll pay you back in anything if you want  .  But let me think about it first, oh and do you have the Metal Coat yet?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow, I found a Donphan.  I caught it, so if anyone needs a Phanpy I'll be free to train it to your specific level.
Click to expand...

MEMEMEMEMEMEME.

I really need a phanpy.  Level 15 would be nice if you can.


----------



## Callie

Just got to Ecruteak City

Pinsir lv. 16
Ponyta lv. 18
Gastly lv. 19
Croconaw lv. 20
Spearow lv. 18
Flaaffy lv. 18


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, If you trade him to me, I'll train him for you. I can get him really high up. Just throw him in with my team and do the E3 again.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Elite Three only took me like 20-30 minutes.
> And yes, there's only three, unless there is one that me and my friend didn't notice at all.
> 
> Theres Koga, Bruce, Ghost Type (Can't remember her name) and the champion, Lance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, I'll pay you back in anything if you want  .  But let me think about it first, oh and do you have the Metal Coat yet?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow, I found a Donphan.  I caught it, so if anyone needs a Phanpy I'll be free to train it to your specific level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEMEMEMEMEMEME.
> 
> I really need a phanpy.  Level 15 would be nice if you can.
Click to expand...

Alrightio, I'll try to level it up to that level in a little bit  .  Any nicknames you want on it?


----------



## beehdaubs

-Niko said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm giving up Rocky.  First off, he's such a *censored.4.0* to train.  Second,  he has horrible attack and served no purpose for the recent areas I've been to. And last, he's weak to pretty much anything he battles.  I'm keeping him in my sig however, because he helped a LOT in the earlier parts of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, If you trade him to me, I'll train him for you. I can get him really high up. Just throw him in with my team and do the E3 again.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Elite Three only took me like 20-30 minutes.
> And yes, there's only three, unless there is one that me and my friend didn't notice at all.
> 
> Theres Koga, Bruce, Ghost Type (Can't remember her name) and the champion, Lance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sure, I'll pay you back in anything if you want  .  But let me think about it first, oh and do you have the Metal Coat yet?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow, I found a Donphan.  I caught it, so if anyone needs a Phanpy I'll be free to train it to your specific level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MEMEMEMEMEMEME.
> 
> I really need a phanpy.  Level 15 would be nice if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alrightio, I'll try to level it up to that level in a little bit  .  Any nicknames you want on it?
Click to expand...

Nah.  I'm fine with just phanpy.  I really need a good ground pokemon, and Onix just isn't cutting it for me.


----------



## Kyle

Not even playing it, soisoi.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I don't know my team

but i'm at like Violet City


----------



## DevilGopher

Finally beat the third gym. =D
I hate Whitney. T.T


----------



## NikoKing

@Dubs: Yeah, Onix is hard to train, but Steelix is so much worth it in the end.


----------



## NikoKing

Oh, and right now I'm just training for the Elite Four  .


----------



## random guy

cought Lugia
Lanturn lv.36
Xatu lv.37
Meganium lv.36
Houndoom lv.33
Shuckle lv.31
Lickitung lv.32
shuckle is really hard to train because he is so slow.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

I just got the game yesterday, for the moment I have 1 badge !

Team:

Quilava lvl. 15

Flaffy lvl. 7


----------



## Rockman!

Barkbark.


----------



## PaJami

I am trying to catch lugia without any status effect's. It is very hard xD
Team-
Feraligatr (Toto) 55
Red Gyarados (Poseidon) 31
Pidgey 4
Pichu 30
Shuckle 28
Gyarados 21


----------



## Josh

6 more days.. D:


----------



## Marcus

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I am trying to catch lugia without any status effect's. It is very hard xD
> Team-
> Feraligatr (Toto) 55
> Red Gyarados (Poseidon) 31
> Pidgey 4
> Pichu 30
> Shuckle 28
> Gyarados 21


Ew, uneven team =p.

6 more days. Am now deciding whether to get HG or SS.


----------



## PaJami

Marcus said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to catch lugia without any status effect's. It is very hard xD
> Team-
> Feraligatr (Toto) 55
> Red Gyarados (Poseidon) 31
> Pidgey 4
> Pichu 30
> Shuckle 28
> Gyarados 21
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, uneven team =p.
> 
> 6 more days. Am now deciding whether to get HG or SS.
Click to expand...

I know, I know. I overuse Toto, but I will sometime go train all of my other pokemon to get them all around the same xD


----------



## Marcus

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to catch lugia without any status effect's. It is very hard xD
> Team-
> Feraligatr (Toto) 55
> Red Gyarados (Poseidon) 31
> Pidgey 4
> Pichu 30
> Shuckle 28
> Gyarados 21
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, uneven team =p.
> 
> 6 more days. Am now deciding whether to get HG or SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I know. I overuse Toto, but I will sometime go train all of my other pokemon to get them all around the same xD
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know the feeling. Sometimes it's just easier to use the one Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I don't know whether I should use Onix or Scyther, everyone keeps going on about how hard Onix is to train :[


----------



## Marcus

Decided I'm getting HG, exclusives are much better.


----------



## PaJami

Update-Just caught Lugia. Wow it was hard, but I perservered and now have my own Lugia. Nicknamed it Silver ^_^


----------



## Mr. L

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown


----------



## DevilGopher

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the encounter rate is much higher?  Every other step I take leads me into a pokemon battle....


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the encounter rate is much higher?  Every other step I take leads me into a pokemon battle....


Yeah, I noticed that last night. And 3/4 of those battles I couldn't escape from.  =/ Really obnoxious. Beat the Karate King last night, gonna aim for a Hitmontop. Anyone have any tips on where to train to raise it's speedattack?

Current Stats for Tyrogue:
Atk:14
Def: 17
Sp. Atk: 13
Sp. Def: 14
Speed: 15

Typhlosion Lv. 39
Noctowl Lv. 40
Graveler Lv. 36
Lapras Lv. 20
Dratini Lv. 15
Tyrogue Lv. 12


----------



## DevilGopher

Currently grinding at Burned tower.

Pigiotto level 20
Flaffy level 19
Bagon level 21
Quilava level 23
Sharroom level 19

Any recommendations for a water pokemon?


----------



## Rockman!

I just had a hot date with Sabrina.


----------



## Josh

Hm, I like Poliwarth but I'm not sure if you may like it.

Also like my new signature? I'll change it to my team once I get HG.


----------



## Tyeforce

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the encounter rate is much higher?  Every other step I take leads me into a pokemon battle....


Are you running? Because the Running Shoes attract Pok


----------



## Tyeforce

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's gonna ask?! D: Okay, I'll just say it, lol. I'm catching all the Unown
Click to expand...


----------



## DevilGopher

You're such a pokenerd Tye. x3 Thanks!

Also, Josh, I'll try Poliwrath out. Thanks.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Currently grinding at Burned tower.
> 
> Pigiotto level 20
> Flaffy level 19
> Bagon level 21
> Quilava level 23
> Sharroom level 19
> 
> Any recommendations for a water pokemon?


Lapras maybe? But you're not that far yet, and trying to catch one in the Safari Zone takes forever.

@Tye: Maybe I could lend you my Ho-Oh? And that's what they meant by Water? I thought I had to use some Water HM or have Lapras in the front of my party.


----------



## Tyeforce

Tom said:
			
		

> @Tye: Maybe I could lend you my Ho-Oh? And that's what they meant by Water? I thought I had to use some Water HM or have Lapras in the front of my party.


Nah, I'll get my own soon. I just have one more Johto League badge to get. And yes, you have to use a Water Stone at the wall. Haven't you played Crystal? D:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tye: Maybe I could lend you my Ho-Oh? And that's what they meant by Water? I thought I had to use some Water HM or have Lapras in the front of my party.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll get my own soon. I just have one more Johto League badge to get. And yes, you have to use a Water Stone at the wall. Haven't you played Crystal? D:
Click to expand...

Yeah. but it's been so long I forgotten that one. Everything else was breeze because I knew light meant Flash, Escape meant Escape Rope obviously, and Ho-Oh was fairly obvious. 

Shame it takes forever to get Stones. Also, I found two Old Ambers, I'm assuming I have to go to Kanto to revive them?


----------



## Tyeforce

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tye: Maybe I could lend you my Ho-Oh? And that's what they meant by Water? I thought I had to use some Water HM or have Lapras in the front of my party.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll get my own soon. I just have one more Johto League badge to get. And yes, you have to use a Water Stone at the wall. Haven't you played Crystal? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. but it's been so long I forgotten that one. Everything else was breeze because I knew light meant Flash, Escape meant Escape Rope obviously, and Ho-Oh was fairly obvious.
> 
> Shame it takes forever to get Stones. Also, I found two Old Ambers, I'm assuming I have to go to Kanto to revive them?
Click to expand...

Yes, Pewter City Museum. Where did you find Old Amber?!


----------



## NikoKing

I beat Lance, and damn is it really challenging :X .
Current team at Vermillion City:
Hitmonchan, Level 48
Stantler, Level 44
Steelix, Level 53 (thanks Rorato  ) 
Fearow, Level 48
Abomasnow, Level 47 (Biggest help with the champion  )
Feraligator, Level 48


----------



## NikoKing

YAY! I caught a Scyther, if anyone wants it let me know  .


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Wow... believe it or not, I beat Lance on my first try with THIS team.

Lugia - Level 48
Typhlosion - Level 44
Bibarel - Level 44
Gyrados - Level 43


----------



## Josh

Nice Niko, Also your team is awesome.
You too Toad Kart.

Man, I can't wait till this comes out on Friday.


----------



## SilentHopes

Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.


----------



## DevilGopher

Rorato said:
			
		

> Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.


I find them all the time.  Ran away from a couple, actually. :U
Good luck finding one.


----------



## Rockman!

lol i have a shiny ditto from platinum


----------



## SilentHopes

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I find them all the time.  Ran away from a couple, actually. :U
> Good luck finding one.
Click to expand...

I found one near the start of the game, but I didn't have many Pokeballs and I didn't get it. Ditto is like the hardest wild Pokemon to catch.

All I'm finding is Rattata and Drowzee


----------



## Silverstorms

Rorato said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I find them all the time.  Ran away from a couple, actually. :U
> Good luck finding one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found one near the start of the game, but I didn't have many Pokeballs and I didn't get it. Ditto is like the hardest wild Pokemon to catch.
> 
> All I'm finding is Rattata and Drowzee
Click to expand...

I believe Ditto copies catch rate aswell. When I was catching Dittos for breeding, I would always get it to transfor into a Magikarp. Then one ultra ball would catch it at full health.


----------



## random guy

About to face the league.
Houndoom lv.37
Xatu lv.40
Lanturn lv.40
Meganium lv.40
Golem lv.41


----------



## Toad Kart 64

random guy said:
			
		

> About to face the league.
> Houndoom lv.37
> Xatu lv.40
> Lanturn lv.40
> Meganium lv.40
> Golem lv.41


The Elite Four? Don't take this the wrong way, but I think you're a little underleveled...


----------



## random guy

@Toad kart 64 
I thought so too but I did not want it to be too easy.


----------



## SilentHopes

random guy said:
			
		

> @Toad kart 64
> I thought so too but I did not want it to be too easy.


The Elite Four's levels are from High 40's - Near 60's


----------



## Deleted User

I'm as far  in the game as Jeffery Katzenberg's creativity is from his brain!


----------



## Mr. L

Rorato said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I find them all the time.  Ran away from a couple, actually. :U
> Good luck finding one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found one near the start of the game, but I didn't have many Pokeballs and I didn't get it. Ditto is like the hardest wild Pokemon to catch.
> 
> All I'm finding is Rattata and Drowzee
Click to expand...

No it's not,it took me 3 minutes to find one,and one pokeball to catch it.


----------



## SilentHopes

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I find them all the time.  Ran away from a couple, actually. :U
> Good luck finding one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found one near the start of the game, but I didn't have many Pokeballs and I didn't get it. Ditto is like the hardest wild Pokemon to catch.
> 
> All I'm finding is Rattata and Drowzee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not,it took me 3 minutes to find one,and one pokeball to catch it.
Click to expand...

Hmmm.. Well, ditto's are always hard to catch for me.
I just took one off the GTS.


----------



## SilentHopes

<big><big>*Visit my Pokemon Shop!*</big></big>

*<big><big>Click Here!</big></big>*

You can purchase some starters there. Starters include, but are not limited to, Totodile, Charmander, Squirtle, Cyndaquil, and Treecko


----------



## DevilGopher

Rorato said:
			
		

> <big><big>*Visit my Pokemon Shop!*</big></big>
> 
> *<big><big>Click Here!</big></big>*
> 
> You can purchase some starters there. Starters include, but are not limited to, Totodile, Charmander, Squirtle, Cyndaquil, and Treecko


I would sell you some starters to breed, but my wifi still isn't working....

Update: Fifth gym

Lv23 pigiotto
Lv25 flaffy
Lv25 poliwag
Lv24 quilava
Lv26 brelloom
Lv26 bagon

Is this a good team?


----------



## SilentHopes

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>*Visit my Pokemon Shop!*</big></big>
> 
> *<big><big>Click Here!</big></big>*
> 
> You can purchase some starters there. Starters include, but are not limited to, Totodile, Charmander, Squirtle, Cyndaquil, and Treecko
> 
> 
> 
> I would sell you some starters to breed, but my wifi still isn't working....
> 
> Update: Fifth gym
> 
> Lv23 pigiotto
> Lv25 flaffy
> Lv25 poliwag
> Lv24 quilava
> Lv26 brelloom
> Lv26 bagon
> 
> Is this a good team?
Click to expand...

I would try to evolve bagon and poliwag soon, but yeah.


----------



## beehdaubs

Hey Niko, I'm just checking in to see if that Phanpy trade is still ok.  I'll post my friend code up soon so we can trade it online.  I don't know what you want in return.

Anyways, just beat the 5th gym leader.  I unlocked Fly which is really nice.
Lvl 26 Croconaw
Lvl 31 Ampharos
Lvl 29 Gengar
Lvl 27 Pidgeotto


----------



## Rockman!

Just got Janine's phone number.


----------



## Jas0n

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Just got Janine's phone number.


Janine gave you her phone number? Lucky dog >=O


----------



## Deleted User

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Just got Janine's phone number.


Don't go sharin personal information or Megamind will get ya in your sleep! Hit it!


----------



## Hub12

Anyone else love the new Key Item, GB Sounds? :3


----------



## Rockman!

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got Janine's phone number.
> 
> 
> 
> Janine gave you her phone number? Lucky dog >=O
Click to expand...

I got Sabrina's too.
AND Jasmine's.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Rockman is a PokePimp.


----------



## Hub12

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got Janine's phone number.
> 
> 
> 
> Janine gave you her phone number? Lucky dog >=O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Sabrina's too.
> AND Jasmine's.
Click to expand...

I have Chuck's, Whitney's, Sabrina's, Bugsy's, and that's all I can remember.


----------



## Rockman!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman is a PokePimp.


I just want Sabrina and Clair.

<3


----------



## beehdaubs

*censored.3.0* yes Crocanaw evolved into Feraligator.  Feraligator is a *censored.3.0*ing tank.  He knows Crunch which is super effective against Ghost and Psychic.  He knows Ice Fang which is great against Flying, Dragon, and Grass.  He knows Surf and Hydro Pump which is great against Fire, Rock, and Ground.  *censored.3.0* YEAH


----------



## Hub12

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* yes Crocanaw evolved into Feraligator.  Feraligator is a *censored.3.0*ing tank.  He knows Crunch which is super effective against Ghost and Psychic.  He knows Ice Fang which is great against Flying, Dragon, and Grass.  He knows Surf and Hydro Pump which is great against Fire, Rock, and Ground.  *censored.3.0* YEAH


Wouldn't you just like to keep one water type move? Surf would be good enough. o:


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tye: Maybe I could lend you my Ho-Oh? And that's what they meant by Water? I thought I had to use some Water HM or have Lapras in the front of my party.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll get my own soon. I just have one more Johto League badge to get. And yes, you have to use a Water Stone at the wall. Haven't you played Crystal? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. but it's been so long I forgotten that one. Everything else was breeze because I knew light meant Flash, Escape meant Escape Rope obviously, and Ho-Oh was fairly obvious.
> 
> Shame it takes forever to get Stones. Also, I found two Old Ambers, I'm assuming I have to go to Kanto to revive them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Pewter City Museum. Where did you find Old Amber?!
Click to expand...

Since this hasn't been answered. Go here: http://www.serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/rocksmash.shtml


----------



## beehdaubs

Hub12 said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* yes Crocanaw evolved into Feraligator.  Feraligator is a *censored.3.0*ing tank.  He knows Crunch which is super effective against Ghost and Psychic.  He knows Ice Fang which is great against Flying, Dragon, and Grass.  He knows Surf and Hydro Pump which is great against Fire, Rock, and Ground.  *censored.3.0* YEAH
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you just like to keep one water type move? Surf would be good enough. o:
Click to expand...

Well, Hydro Pump is used when I want an assured One-hit KO.  That move is so powerful that it might as well be considered as one hit KO.  Surf is used for weaker enemies and mopping up low levels.


----------



## Hub12

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* yes Crocanaw evolved into Feraligator.  Feraligator is a *censored.3.0*ing tank.  He knows Crunch which is super effective against Ghost and Psychic.  He knows Ice Fang which is great against Flying, Dragon, and Grass.  He knows Surf and Hydro Pump which is great against Fire, Rock, and Ground.  *censored.3.0* YEAH
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you just like to keep one water type move? Surf would be good enough. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Hydro Pump is used when I want an assured One-hit KO.  That move is so powerful that it might as well be considered as one hit KO.  Surf is used for weaker enemies and mopping up low levels.
Click to expand...

Well, sure. But like, if you wanted a pokemon that knew four different types of moves, then you'd get rid of one, but you want it that way, so, okay.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

by this topic im guessing that game is worth it?


----------



## Mr. L

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* yes Crocanaw evolved into Feraligator.  Feraligator is a *censored.3.0*ing tank.  He knows Crunch which is super effective against Ghost and Psychic.  He knows Ice Fang which is great against Flying, Dragon, and Grass.  He knows Surf and Hydro Pump which is great against Fire, Rock, and Ground.  *censored.3.0* YEAH
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you just like to keep one water type move? Surf would be good enough. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Hydro Pump is used when I want an assured One-hit KO.  That move is so powerful that it might as well be considered as one hit KO.  Surf is used for weaker enemies and mopping up low levels.
Click to expand...

Hydro Pump should be considered a one hit K.O.?BS.Hydro Cannon should be considered a 1 hit K.O.


----------



## beehdaubs

Mr.L said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* yes Crocanaw evolved into Feraligator.  Feraligator is a *censored.3.0*ing tank.  He knows Crunch which is super effective against Ghost and Psychic.  He knows Ice Fang which is great against Flying, Dragon, and Grass.  He knows Surf and Hydro Pump which is great against Fire, Rock, and Ground.  *censored.3.0* YEAH
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you just like to keep one water type move? Surf would be good enough. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Hydro Pump is used when I want an assured One-hit KO.  That move is so powerful that it might as well be considered as one hit KO.  Surf is used for weaker enemies and mopping up low levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hydro Pump should be considered a one hit K.O.?BS.Hydro Cannon should be considered a 1 hit K.O.
Click to expand...

When used against enemies that are weak to water, both moves get the job done equally.


----------



## AndyB

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> by this topic im guessing that game is worth it?


No stay away.


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* yes Crocanaw evolved into Feraligator.  Feraligator is a *censored.3.0*ing tank.  He knows Crunch which is super effective against Ghost and Psychic.  He knows Ice Fang which is great against Flying, Dragon, and Grass.  He knows Surf and Hydro Pump which is great against Fire, Rock, and Ground.  *censored.3.0* YEAH


Not to mention, Feraligator's HP and Defense are beastly, making it a unstoppable tank  .


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Aerodactyl - Level 51
Typhlosion - Level 50
Lugia - Level 50
Gyrados - Level 46
Bibarel - Level 46
Bidoof - Level 8 (HM Slave)


----------



## Gnome

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Aerodactyl - Level 51
> Typhlosion - Level 50
> Lugia - Level 50
> Gyrados - Level 46
> Bibarel - Level 46
> Bidoof - Level 8 (HM Slave)


Bibarel is a better HM Slave.


----------



## random guy

Houndoom lv.45
Lanturn lv.45
Xatu lv.45
Meganium lv.45
Golem lv.46
Is this good or should I train more before the elite 4?


----------



## Jake

random guy said:
			
		

> Houndoom lv.45
> Lanturn lv.45
> Xatu lv.45
> Meganium lv.45
> Golem lv.46
> Is this good or should I train more before the elite 4?


I think it's good. But i'd train them upto level 47 just incase.


----------



## Hub12

Feraligtr[sp?] Level 52
Amphorus[sp?] Level 53
Lugia Level 53
Ho Oh Level 70
Gyradous Level 46
Ninetails Level 53

Inbox:
Suicune
Entei
Hypno
Groudon
Pidgeotto
Some others...


----------



## Rockman!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bibarel is a better HM Slave.


^

It can learn everything except Flash.


----------



## PaJami

I just caught Entei. I'm not sure if I should go for Raikou before or after the Elite Four. I've tried many times to catch it, but it won't stay in the ball. Plus, if I try to put a status problem on it, it'll A. Kill the pokemon, B. Use roar, or C. Run away. Anyway, I still have to train before I dare tackle the Elite Four.


----------



## Hub12

Wait, WHO ELSE LOVES THE GB SOUNDS KEY ITEM?


----------



## Rockman!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wait, WHO ELSE LOVES THE GB SOUNDS KEY ITEM?


*raises hand*

I use it everywhere.


----------



## Hub12

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, WHO ELSE LOVES THE GB SOUNDS KEY ITEM?
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> I use it everywhere.
Click to expand...

Dude, it's so badass. <3


----------



## Rockman!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, WHO ELSE LOVES THE GB SOUNDS KEY ITEM?
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> I use it everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's so badass. <3
Click to expand...

Go to the GTS with it on.

MEGAMAN FEEL.


----------



## Jake

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibarel is a better HM Slave.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It can learn everything except Flash.
Click to expand...

Flash isn't a HM though?


----------



## Rockman!

Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibarel is a better HM Slave.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> It can learn everything except Flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flash isn't a HM though?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah.

X<


----------



## Jake

Can't wait to get SoulSilver on Thursday xD


----------



## NikoKing

Blegh, I need a Charmander and a Bulbasaur badly :V .


----------



## Rockman!

-Niko said:
			
		

> Blegh, I need a Charmander and a Bulbasaur badly :V .


For what?


----------



## NikoKing

Rockman. said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blegh, I need a Charmander and a Bulbasaur badly :V .
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

The Pokedex, I'm going to try and get most of it done in HG  .


----------



## Rockman!

-Niko said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blegh, I need a Charmander and a Bulbasaur badly :V .
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pokedex, I'm going to try and get most of it done in HG  .
Click to expand...

Do you need them or do you just need to see them?


----------



## Tyeforce

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I find them all the time.  Ran away from a couple, actually. :U
> Good luck finding one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found one near the start of the game, but I didn't have many Pokeballs and I didn't get it. Ditto is like the hardest wild Pokemon to catch.
> 
> All I'm finding is Rattata and Drowzee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Ditto copies catch rate aswell. When I was catching Dittos for breeding, I would always get it to transfor into a Magikarp. Then one ultra ball would catch it at full health.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's correct. So if you let a wild Ditto transform into a legendary Pok


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently searching for a ditto so I can open up a Pokemon Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> I find them all the time.  Ran away from a couple, actually. :U
> Good luck finding one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found one near the start of the game, but I didn't have many Pokeballs and I didn't get it. Ditto is like the hardest wild Pokemon to catch.
> 
> All I'm finding is Rattata and Drowzee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Ditto copies catch rate aswell. When I was catching Dittos for breeding, I would always get it to transfor into a Magikarp. Then one ultra ball would catch it at full health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's correct. So if you let a wild Ditto transform into a legendary Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## NikoKing

Rockman. said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blegh, I need a Charmander and a Bulbasaur badly :V .
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pokedex, I'm going to try and get most of it done in HG  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need them or do you just need to see them?
Click to expand...

I want to own them, so I can have their description and such.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Typhlosion Lv. 39
-Noctowl Lv. 40
-Graveler Lv. 37
-Tyrogue Lv. 15
-Dratini Lv. 15
-Lapras Lv. 20

Training Tyrogue is not going well, can't get it's Atk to catch up to it's Def even with all that money spent on Carbos or whatever the Atk one is. I need a place to train it or specific Pokemon, any suggestions?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Tom said:
			
		

> -Typhlosion Lv. 39
> -Noctowl Lv. 40
> -Graveler Lv. 37
> -Tyrogue Lv. 15
> -Dratini Lv. 15
> -Lapras Lv. 20
> 
> Training Tyrogue is not going well, can't get it's Atk to catch up to it's Def even with all that money spent on Carbos or whatever the Atk one is. I need a place to train it or specific Pokemon, any suggestions?


Fight Sentrets. They're low-leveled, meaning you can fight loads before the level up, and they give 1 EV point in attack each. 4 defeated sentrets = 1 point increase in its attack when it levels up. Or, fight Teddiursas : D Oh yeah, where do you catch Tyrogue? I forgot where and Hitmontop is awesome =3


----------



## Khocol4te

20 Hours, Beat the 7th Gym leader.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

How can I transfer my shiny pichu ? I need 2 DS no ?


----------



## SilentHopes

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got Janine's phone number.
> 
> 
> 
> Janine gave you her phone number? Lucky dog >=O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Sabrina's too.
> AND Jasmine's.
Click to expand...

I've gotten near, if not all of the phone numbers. 

So, Ha!


----------



## random guy

Beat Lt.Surge
Xatu lv.49
Meganium lv.49
Houndoom lv.49
Lanturn lv.49
Golem lv.50
Gyarados lv.30(HM slave)


----------



## SilentHopes

random guy said:
			
		

> Beat Lt.Surge
> Xatu lv.49
> Meganium lv.49
> Houndoom lv.49
> Lanturn lv.49
> Golem lv.50
> Gyarados lv.30(HM slave)


You, made the stupidest choice.

WHY WOULD YOU MAKE A SHINY GYARADOS YOUR HM SLAVE?!


----------



## random guy

@Rorato
I already have a water and flying type. Why is it good?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Typhlosion Lv. 39
> -Noctowl Lv. 40
> -Graveler Lv. 37
> -Tyrogue Lv. 15
> -Dratini Lv. 15
> -Lapras Lv. 20
> 
> Training Tyrogue is not going well, can't get it's Atk to catch up to it's Def even with all that money spent on Carbos or whatever the Atk one is. I need a place to train it or specific Pokemon, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Fight Sentrets. They're low-leveled, meaning you can fight loads before the level up, and they give 1 EV point in attack each. 4 defeated sentrets = 1 point increase in its attack when it levels up. Or, fight Teddiursas : D Oh yeah, where do you catch Tyrogue? I forgot where and Hitmontop is awesome =3
Click to expand...

You can't catch Tyrogue, but you get it from the Karate King in Mt. Mortar for beating him.


----------



## NikoKing

Going to Pewter City, so now I'm going to fight the Gym Leaders in the Kanto Order (besides Erika and Lt. Surge, who I've already faced).


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> How can I transfer my shiny pichu ? I need 2 DS no ?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I transfer my shiny pichu ? I need 2 DS no ?
Click to expand...

Yes unless you trade it to someone here who then trades it to your HeartGold.

@CrazyDavis: Cool thanks, but sadly Sentret are few and far compared to Pidgey. Is there anything else I can fight for Atk EVs?


----------



## random guy

Beat sabrina
Houndoom lv.50
Meganium lv.49
Xatu lv.50
Lanturn lv.50
Golem lv.50
Ursaring lv.33(HM slave)
Btw Rorato my Gyardos HM slave is a normal one not the shiny one.


----------



## SilentHopes

random guy said:
			
		

> Beat sabrina
> Houndoom lv.50
> Meganium lv.49
> Xatu lv.50
> Lanturn lv.50
> Golem lv.50
> Ursaring lv.33(HM slave)
> Btw Rorato my Gyardos HM slave is a normal one not the shiny one.


Oh, because I was gonna say, why would you waste a bunch of HM moves on a shiny? But, nevermind.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Rorato said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat sabrina
> Houndoom lv.50
> Meganium lv.49
> Xatu lv.50
> Lanturn lv.50
> Golem lv.50
> Ursaring lv.33(HM slave)
> Btw Rorato my Gyardos HM slave is a normal one not the shiny one.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, because I was gonna say, why would you waste a bunch of HM moves on a shiny? But, nevermind.
Click to expand...

It is a common shiny though, so it is not like you are wasting it.


----------



## DevilGopher

I'm at the Kimono girls.

Quilava (Sparks) level 34
Poliwhirl (Polii) level 33
Ampharos (Amber) level 36
Pigeotto (McFlii) level 32
Shelgon (Baytoe) level 33
Brelloom (Sharroom) level 33

Is this a good team?


----------



## Mr. L

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> I'm at the Kimono girls.
> 
> Quilava (Sparks) level 34
> Poliwhirl (Polii) level 33
> Ampharos (Amber) level 36
> Pigeotto (McFlii) level 32
> Shelgon (Baytoe) level 33
> Brelloom (Sharroom) level 33
> 
> Is this a good team?


You better have a lot of revives and hyper potions,or those kimono girls are going to thrash you.


----------



## DevilGopher

Mr.L said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the Kimono girls.
> 
> Quilava (Sparks) level 34
> Poliwhirl (Polii) level 33
> Ampharos (Amber) level 36
> Pigeotto (McFlii) level 32
> Shelgon (Baytoe) level 33
> Brelloom (Sharroom) level 33
> 
> Is this a good team?
> 
> 
> 
> You better have a lot of revives and hyper potions,or those kimono girls are going to thrash you.
Click to expand...

I already got beat once. :U


----------



## Mr. L

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the Kimono girls.
> 
> Quilava (Sparks) level 34
> Poliwhirl (Polii) level 33
> Ampharos (Amber) level 36
> Pigeotto (McFlii) level 32
> Shelgon (Baytoe) level 33
> Brelloom (Sharroom) level 33
> 
> Is this a good team?
> 
> 
> 
> You better have a lot of revives and hyper potions,or those kimono girls are going to thrash you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already got beat once. :U
Click to expand...

You should train a bit more,at least to level 40.


----------



## Mr. L

Does anybody know the perferct trainer to battle to get your pokemon to lvl 100's?


----------



## Ron Swanson

Heading to Ecruteak right now.

Togepi - 14
Quilava - 20
Pidgey - 16
Flaaffy - 18
Psyduck - 17
Sandshrew - 9 (HM Slave)

Ohgod, my team sucks badly.


----------



## Away236

on my way to radio tower


----------



## NikoKing

RIght now I'm backtracking with my HM Slave ;D .


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I swear I'm doing something wrong when training Tyrogue. :L Can someone train him for me? Until he evolves into Hitmontop?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom said:
			
		

> I swear I'm doing something wrong when training Tyrogue. :L Can someone train him for me? Until he evolves into Hitmontop?


Alfie can. I'm training fifty+ pok


----------



## DevilGopher

Just evolved my Poliwhirl. 8D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm doing something wrong when training Tyrogue. :L Can someone train him for me? Until he evolves into Hitmontop?
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie can. I'm training fifty+ pok
Click to expand...


----------



## muffun

Snorlax
Starmie
Ho-Oh
Typhlosion
Donphan
Aggron

I'm in Kanto.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm doing something wrong when training Tyrogue. :L Can someone train him for me? Until he evolves into Hitmontop?
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie can. I'm training fifty+ pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NikoKing

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Just evolved my Poliwhirl. 8D


What did you evolve it too? :O .


----------



## Bacon Boy

-Niko said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just evolved my Poliwhirl. 8D
> 
> 
> 
> What did you evolve it too? :O .
Click to expand...

Probably a Poliwrath.


----------



## Jrrj15

UPDATE!!!

Ive beat all the kanto and johto gyms and im training a bit so I can beat red after I train more ill go get revives and potions and stuff...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">So yeah cant wait to face red again I tried earlier today and only beat Pikachu and Snorlax (Snorlax is REALLLLLLYYYYYYY Anoying...-_- and he used a full restore on his snorlax so thats like 600 hp in total -_- )</div>
My team is currently as follows:

*<big>Fraligatr Lvl 67
Mewtwo Lvl 70
Ho-Oh Lvl 70
Lugia Lvl 48
Entai Lvl 43
and
Ralts lvl 16 (im training it)</big>*


----------



## KCourtnee

My party is:

Bayleef L38
Furret L32
Ampharos L32
Togetic L31
Pidgeotto L32
Sudowoodo L30


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm also working on completeing my PokeDex. o far I own about 33 Pokemon. Not many but I've caught a lot at the Safari Zone.

Plus I've ran into Entei two times.


----------



## NikoKing

My team after beating the rival at Mt. Moon:
Feraligator (Croc) Level 52
Abomasnow (Obama) Level 52
Ivysaur, Level 31 (training)
Fearow (Kenya) Level 54
HItmonchan Level 53
Steelix (Rocky) Level 55


----------



## Khocol4te

Player: Nick
Time: 19:33
Badges: 7
Pok


----------



## Callie

The 5th gym just killed me 

My team:
Magmar (Helena) Lv. 24
Fearow (Ace) Lv. 22
Gastly (Boo Radley) Lv. 22
Croconaw (Dr. Croc) Lv. 22
Flaaffy (Fluffy) Lv. 22
Donphan (Dumbo, just evolved) Lv. 25


----------



## Jake

3 days.

Just found out my mum is buying me HeartGold and is going to post  it up for me, and i'm buying SoulSivler, Free game xD


----------



## NikoKing

omgz I just saw Steven in Vermillion : .


----------



## NikoKing

I know this is a dumb question, but how do you place objects in the safari zone? ;_; .

Nevermind.


----------



## Entei Slider

*Goes back to the subject of rushing* Yeah I did 1/4 of the gyms per day so now I'm done *1/4 including the kanto 8* Next time I'll go slowley.


----------



## Mr. L

Got some questions,I would appreciate it if you answered them.

-Where do you get the magnet train pass?
-Where's a good trainer(s) in Johto and/or kanto?Excluding elite four and that dojo place.
-Where do you catch Zapdos?


----------



## DevilGopher

What does "soft resetting" and how do you do it?

Trying to get Shiny Ho-Oh


----------



## Mr. L

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> What does "soft resetting" and how do you do it?
> 
> Trying to get Shiny Ho-Oh


Soft reseting brings you back to the main screen,which people do to get shiny pokemon,instead of turning the DS off and on again.

To soft reset,you have to hold L,R,Start,and Select at the same time.


----------



## DevilGopher

Crap, my L button is broken ;-;


----------



## Mr. L

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Crap, my L button is broken ;-;


Try blowing in it really hard, that usually gets it to work again, it helped me with my DS Light's L and R buttons.


----------



## DevilGopher

Mr.L said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, my L button is broken ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Try blowing in it really hard, that usually gets it to work again, it helped me with my DS Light's L and R buttons.
Click to expand...

*pulls out canned air*


----------



## Tyler

I'm heading to the fifth gym right now. Here's my team:

Croconaw ♂ Lv 27
Sudowoodo ♀ Lv 20
Kangaskhan ♀ Lv 24
Furret ♀ Lv 17
Butterfree ♂ Lv 16
Drowzee ♂ Lv 12


----------



## Jrrj15

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Got some questions,I would appreciate it if you answered them.
> 
> 
> -Where's a good trainer(s) in Johto and/or kanto?Excluding elite four and that dojo place.
> -Where do you catch Zapdos?


Get Zapdos in front of the cerulian energy factory *<big>after</big>* youve beaten the elite four

Depends on what level your pokemon are if you can beat level 40-50s Kanto and in and outside mt silver is a good place to train!!!


----------



## Mr. L

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some questions,I would appreciate it if you answered them.
> 
> 
> -Where's a good trainer(s) in Johto and/or kanto?Excluding elite four and that dojo place.
> -Where do you catch Zapdos?
> 
> 
> 
> Get Zapdos in front of the cerulian energy factory *<big>after</big>* youve beaten the elite four
> 
> Depends on what level your pokemon are if you can beat level 40-50s Kanto and in and outside mt silver is a good place to train!!!
Click to expand...

My pokemon are level 65's,and I need a good place to train them to level 100's


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

If we want tyrogue, someone in the game gives it to us as a gift. But is this far or not? Like I really need that tyrogue now.


----------



## Elliot

Just got SoulSilver! I'm pretty happy! I just gave the mystery egg to Prof. Elm, and on my way to talk to mom.

Team:
Chikorita, Level 9.


----------



## PaJami

Alright, I need advice. My strongest fighting team is as follows:
Feraligatr (Toto) level 56
Lugia (Silver) level 45
Entei (Flame) level 40
Jirachi level 33
Togekiss (Baby) level 32
Red Gyarados (Poseidon) level 31
Am I ready to take on the Elite Four?


----------



## Josh

Not yet Jami, Let everyone on team be level 45-50.


----------



## NikoKing

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> If we want tyrogue, someone in the game gives it to us as a gift. But is this far or not? Like I really need that tyrogue now.


You can only get it after the 8th gym at Mt. Mortar.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom:

Tell me when you want me to trade and what not. If you need a strong pokemon for something, I'll lend you my Golem.


----------



## DevilGopher

I'm wondering if shiny Ho-Oh will be worth the effort. :U


----------



## Jas0n

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if shiny Ho-Oh will be worth the effort. :U


Definitely not ;P


----------



## Elliot

Pokemon:
Chikorita, Level 10.(Nicknameear, (After the fruit : D)
Pidgey Level 4.(Nickname: Dinner.
----
Objective: Beat the 1st Gym Leader
What are you doing right now?: Training to beat it.
Question: What level should i get my pokemon to, to beat the 1st gym leader?
Thanks.
Place at the moment: PokeMart, In CherryGrove city.


----------



## SilentHopes

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Pokemon:
> Chikorita, Level 10.(Nicknameear, (After the fruit : D)
> Pidgey Level 4.(Nickname: Dinner.
> ----
> Objective: Beat the 1st Gym Leader
> What are you doing right now?: Training to beat it.
> Question: What level should i get my pokemon to, to beat the 1st gym leader?
> Thanks.
> Place at the moment: PokeMart, In CherryGrove city.


You're not gonna beat the gym with that team. Head south of Violet City and catch a Mareep. Then, go to sprout tower and defeat all the pokemon with the mareep. Then own Falkner.


----------



## NikoKing

The Safari Zone is fun in this game, and I like how you can customize it  .


----------



## Elliot

Rorato said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon:
> Chikorita, Level 10.(Nicknameear, (After the fruit : D)
> Pidgey Level 4.(Nickname: Dinner.
> ----
> Objective: Beat the 1st Gym Leader
> What are you doing right now?: Training to beat it.
> Question: What level should i get my pokemon to, to beat the 1st gym leader?
> Thanks.
> Place at the moment: PokeMart, In CherryGrove city.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not gonna beat the gym with that team. Head south of Violet City and catch a Mareep. Then, go to sprout tower and defeat all the pokemon with the mareep. Then own Falkner.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips, i'll be glad doing it. 
Pokemon:
Pidgey(Dinner)Level 10.
Chikorita(Pear) Level 10.
---
Objective: Beat the 1st Gym Leader.
What are you doing right now?: Training to beat it + What Rotato said, Heading south of Violet City and catch a Mareep. Then after it, go to sprout tower, and defeat all the pokemon with the mareep. Then own Falkner. : D
Question: I'm just wondering, Whens the time to use the poke-walker?Thanks.
Place at the moment: Pokemon Center in Violet City.(Healing my pokemon.)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Still training for the Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon:
> Chikorita, Level 10.(Nicknameear, (After the fruit : D)
> Pidgey Level 4.(Nickname: Dinner.
> ----
> Objective: Beat the 1st Gym Leader
> What are you doing right now?: Training to beat it.
> Question: What level should i get my pokemon to, to beat the 1st gym leader?
> Thanks.
> Place at the moment: PokeMart, In CherryGrove city.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not gonna beat the gym with that team. Head south of Violet City and catch a Mareep. Then, go to sprout tower and defeat all the pokemon with the mareep. Then own Falkner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tips, i'll be glad doing it.
> Pokemon:
> Pidgey(Dinner)Level 10.
> Chikorita(Pear) Level 10.
> ---
> Objective: Beat the 1st Gym Leader.
> What are you doing right now?: Training to beat it + What Rotato said, Heading south of Violet City and catch a Mareep. Then after it, go to sprout tower, and defeat all the pokemon with the mareep. Then own Falkner. : D
> Question: I'm just wondering, Whens the time to use the poke-walker?Thanks.
> Place at the moment: Pokemon Center in Violet City.(Healing my pokemon.)
Click to expand...

You can use the Pokewalker when you can catch Pokemon I think.


----------



## PaJami

Well, I ignored Josh (sorry man xD) but EASILY beat the Elite Four. I was just trying for fun but I destroyed them. Now, off to Kanto for Jami


----------



## NikoKing

3 Kanto Gyms left.
Feraligator Level 55
Abomasnow Level 55
Dragonite Level 51
Hitmonchan Level 53
Fearow Level 55
Steelix Level 55


----------



## beehdaubs

Stuck on the 8th gym leader.  *censored.3.0* YOU CLAIRE AND YOUR KINGDRA


----------



## random guy

In the last kanto gym now.


----------



## Mr. L

Looking for a good spot/trainer to train my lvl 65's,any suggestions?I have all 16 badges.


----------



## DevilGopher

Screw shiny, I'm just gonna catch regular Ho-Oh


----------



## Cottonball

Im not so far -_- neeeeed good pokemon.. just caught a geodude


----------



## NikoKing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Im not so far -_- neeeeed good pokemon.. just caught a geodude


Onix > Geodude.  Catch a Bellsprout and trade it with this one person in Violet City.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Anyone has a legit tyrogue to trade me for free please ? I really need one ! Thanks


----------



## Cottonball

-Niko said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not so far -_- neeeeed good pokemon.. just caught a geodude
> 
> 
> 
> Onix > Geodude.  Catch a Bellsprout and trade it with this one person in Violet City.
Click to expand...

Okay! Thanks for the information


----------



## Nic

I deleted all my data on my game.  But right now I'm trying to beat Pokemon Platinum as I never did finish it.


----------



## Cottonball

I swear to god if another rattata tries to battle me ... Im going to stab it with a pitchfork


----------



## DevilGopher

Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U

Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp


----------



## Nic

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp


Just use that dang PokeBall and you will get it in no time!

/sarcasm


----------



## DevilGopher

Nic said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Just use that dang PokeBall and you will get it in no time!
> 
> /sarcasm
Click to expand...

iz i doin  it ron?

The damn Ho-Oh wont get to red.D:<


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Just use that dang PokeBall and you will get it in no time!
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iz i doin  it ron?
> 
> The damn Ho-Oh wont get to red.D:<
Click to expand...

Train moar, catch moar.


----------



## beehdaubs

*censored.3.0* YEAH BEAT CLAIRE.  TAKE THAT YOU DRAGON BREEDING SON OF A *censored.4.0*.  MY AMPHAROS DROPPED YOUR ASS!


----------



## Hub12

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* YEAH BEAT CLAIRE.  TAKE THAT YOU DRAGON BREEDING SON OF A *censored.4.0*.  MY AMPHAROS DROPPED YOUR ASS!


Caps Caps Caps?

What level Ampharos?


----------



## beehdaubs

Hub12 said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAH BEAT CLAIRE.  TAKE THAT YOU DRAGON BREEDING SON OF A *censored.4.0*.  MY AMPHAROS DROPPED YOUR ASS!
> 
> 
> 
> Caps Caps Caps?
> 
> What level Ampharos?
Click to expand...

Level 38. umadumadumadumadumad


----------



## random guy

Have all the kanto badges backtracking with rock climb.


----------



## Nic

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAH BEAT CLAIRE.  TAKE THAT YOU DRAGON BREEDING SON OF A *censored.4.0*.  MY AMPHAROS DROPPED YOUR ASS!
> 
> 
> 
> Caps Caps Caps?
> 
> What level Ampharos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Level 38. umadumadumadumadumad
Click to expand...

SERIOUSLY?  That is one heck of a Ampharos.


----------



## DevilGopher

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Arghh! Almost had it!
Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Arghh! Almost had it!
Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
Ben used one Ultra Ball!
Aww!  It appeared to be caught!

Then I died. :U
</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
> Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
> Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
> Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Arghh! Almost had it!
> Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
> Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Arghh! Almost had it!
> Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Oh no! the pokemon broke free!
> Ben used one Ultra Ball!
> Aww!  It appeared to be caught!
> 
> Then I died. :U
> </div>


I hope you're Soft Resetting. :L


----------



## NikoKing

Heading to the SeaFoam Islands.

Hitmonchan Level 56
Steelix Level 56
Feraligator Level 56
Fearow Level 57
Dragonite Level 57
Abomasnow Level 57


----------



## Ron Swanson

Psyduck
Quilava
Flaafy
Pidgeotto
Kangaskhan 
Sandshrew

Currently at Olivine City.


----------



## random guy

Where is a good place to train Tyrogue to make it Hitmonlee?


----------



## Pokeman

caught groudon, mewtwo, dogs, birds, ho-oh, lugia. starting heartgold now, had free time saturday and sunday. wanna trade pm me, not legends


----------



## DevilGopher

Ho-Oh get. C;


----------



## NikoKing

random guy said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to train Tyrogue to make it Hitmonlee?


Exp. Share my friend  .  But otherwise, I'd give it like 10 Proteins then train it on some routes with similar leveled Pokemon.


----------



## Cottonball

What eveolves from the egg you get?


----------



## Pokeman

togepi, is your first recived egg


----------



## Cottonball

pokeboy said:
			
		

> togepi, is your first recived egg


T_T that's one of my favorite pokemon <3   YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS      .. and thanks!


----------



## Pokeman

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> togepi, is your first recived egg
> 
> 
> 
> T_T that's one of my favorite pokemon <3   YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS      .. and thanks!
Click to expand...

np, anymore questions feel free to ask


----------



## Cottonball

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> togepi, is your first recived egg
> 
> 
> 
> T_T that's one of my favorite pokemon <3   YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS      .. and thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> np, anymore questions feel free to ask
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## random guy

Just got Ho-oh in SS.


----------



## [Nook]

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> togepi, is your first recived egg
> 
> 
> 
> T_T that's one of my favorite pokemon <3   YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS      .. and thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> np, anymore questions feel free to ask
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do
Click to expand...

And I've heard somewhere that your first received Togepi egg will have a 50% chance of hatching shiny.


----------



## NikoKing

nook said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> togepi, is your first recived egg
> 
> 
> 
> T_T that's one of my favorite pokemon <3   YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS      .. and thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> np, anymore questions feel free to ask
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've heard somewhere that your first received Togepi egg will hatch shiny.
Click to expand...

It doesn't.


----------



## [Nook]

-Niko said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> np, anymore questions feel free to ask
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've heard somewhere that your first received Togepi egg will hatch shiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't.
Click to expand...

I meant, a 50% chance of hatching shiny.


----------



## Cottonball

My party:

Quilava - 16
Geodude - 10
Onix - 4
Bellsprout - 9
Kakuna - 7
Egg


----------



## The Sign Painter

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp


Master Ball.


----------



## DevilGopher

Nevermore said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Master Ball.
Click to expand...

*ultra ball


----------



## The Sign Painter

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Master Ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ultra ball
Click to expand...

MASTUR BAWL.


----------



## DevilGopher

Nevermore said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Master Ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ultra ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASTUR BAWL.
Click to expand...

alrdy cght it so to lte.


----------



## Cottonball

Dam dsi .. ran otta juice  .. meh ill just roam these forums and have chats while I recharge it  



Anyone caught an eevee yet?


----------



## DevilGopher

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Dam dsi .. ran otta juice  .. meh ill just roam these forums and have chats while I recharge it
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone caught an eevee yet?


I'm too lazy to get one from Bill so I'm just hatching an eevee egg. =P


----------



## Cottonball

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam dsi .. ran otta juice  .. meh ill just roam these forums and have chats while I recharge it
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone caught an eevee yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to get one from Bill so I'm just hatching an eevee egg. =P
Click to expand...

Atm you are?


----------



## DevilGopher

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam dsi .. ran otta juice  .. meh ill just roam these forums and have chats while I recharge it
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone caught an eevee yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to get one from Bill so I'm just hatching an eevee egg. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atm you are?
Click to expand...

Yeah.  Also approaching victory road. 8D


----------



## Cottonball

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam dsi .. ran otta juice  .. meh ill just roam these forums and have chats while I recharge it
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone caught an eevee yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to get one from Bill so I'm just hatching an eevee egg. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atm you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Also approaching victory road. 8D
Click to expand...

Wanna do Kelsi a favor and somehow get Kelsi one of these swifty Eevee eggs?




Eevee is my MOST favorite pokemon


----------



## Cottonball

Probably a noob question here, but how do you earn watts?  [ For pokewalker ]


----------



## Pokeman

20 steps = 1 Watt


----------



## Cottonball

pokeboy said:
			
		

> 20 steps = 1 Watt


Thanks!


----------



## Tyeforce

Nevermore said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Master Ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ultra ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASTUR BAWL.
Click to expand...

Save your Master Ball for Mewtwo. =p


----------



## Cottonball

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't catch Ho Oh... :U
> 
> Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp Derp
> 
> 
> 
> Master Ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ultra ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASTUR BAWL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Save your Master Ball for Mewtwo. =p
Click to expand...

My bluse version has a lvl 100. mewtwo


----------



## Tyeforce

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *ultra ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASTUR BAWL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Save your Master Ball for Mewtwo. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bluse version has a lvl 100. mewtwo
Click to expand...

What's a bluse version? XD


----------



## Cottonball

So I just went to the store across from my street and it took 3 minutes .. I got 25 watts!!   Imagine at school   /happiness


----------



## Cottonball

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MASTUR BAWL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Save your Master Ball for Mewtwo. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bluse version has a lvl 100. mewtwo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a bluse version? XD
Click to expand...

Typo xD


----------



## Jake

2 more days xD


----------



## Tyeforce

Wait, when did this thread become a current Pok


----------



## Jake

Same question as to how and why did this tread become a tell us how long until you get your copy xD


----------



## NikoKing

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Wait, when did this thread become a current Pok


----------



## Cottonball

My updated team:

Togepi - Almost lvl 9      .. SOOO CLOSE
Kakuna - 7
Onix - 5      Does anyone know what town that guy that renames your pokemon for you is?
Geodude - 10
Bellsprout - 10
Quilava - 16


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> My updated team:
> 
> Togepi - Almost lvl 9      .. SOOO CLOSE
> Kakuna - 7
> Onix - 5      Does anyone know what town that guy that renames your pokemon for you is?
> Geodude - 10
> Bellsprout - 10
> Quilava - 16


Goldenrod, but I don't think he'll rename someone else's nicknamed Pokemon.


----------



## Tyeforce

Tom said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated team:
> 
> Togepi - Almost lvl 9      .. SOOO CLOSE
> Kakuna - 7
> Onix - 5      Does anyone know what town that guy that renames your pokemon for you is?
> Geodude - 10
> Bellsprout - 10
> Quilava - 16
> 
> 
> 
> Goldenrod, but I don't think he'll rename someone else's nicknamed Pokemon.
Click to expand...

No, you can't rename Pok


----------



## Elliot

Pokemon:
Pidgey(Dinner): Level 15.
Mareep(MyLilPony): Level 13.
Chikorita(Pear): Level 12.
Onix(Rocky): Level 6.
EGG.
-------
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Objective: Go to Azalea Town.
What are you doing at the moment?: Training my pokemon, and trying to evolve them.
Question:  
</div>


----------



## NikoKing

Going to go catch Entei/Suicune/Raikou/Latias.


----------



## Cottonball

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Pokemon:
> Pidgey(Dinner): Level 15.
> Mareep(MyLilPony): Level 13.
> Chikorita(Pear): Level 12.
> Onix(Rocky): Level 6.
> EGG.
> -------
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Objective: Go to Azalea Town.
> What are you doing at the moment?: Training my pokemon, and trying to evolve them.
> Question:
> </div>


I love the nicknames


----------



## NikoKing

Man, I'm so lucky I got an Adamant Nature Snorlax ;D .  I should have used him on my team.


----------



## NikoKing

Holy *censored.3.0*, I just encountered Raikou without even realizing it.


----------



## Hub12

-Niko said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0*, I just encountered Raikou without even realizing it.


MASTER BALL MASTER BALL MASTER BALL.


----------



## Cottonball

Togepi - 15
Onix - 12
Quilava - 19
Kakuna - 9
Dunsparce - 12
Nidoran - 5


----------



## NikoKing

Just caught Suicune on my first Pokeball  .


----------



## random guy

Just caught Zapdos anyone know where moltres is?


----------



## Mr. L

random guy said:
			
		

> Just caught Zapdos anyone know where moltres is?


Mt.Silver,though I'm not sure exactly where.


----------



## Cottonball

kakun decided to evolve .. HELLO BEE DRILL


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just arrived in Vermillion City. Finally beat the ELITE FOUR and CHAMPION LANCE.  

My lvl. 37 Gyrados wiped out everything Lance threw at me.  HAHA!


----------



## Cottonball

Right now im doing the 3rd gym


----------



## DevilGopher

Facing my rival.


----------



## Elliot

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon:
> Pidgey(Dinner): Level 15.
> Mareep(MyLilPony): Level 13.
> Chikorita(Pear): Level 12.
> Onix(Rocky): Level 6.
> EGG.
> -------
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Objective: Go to Azalea Town.
> What are you doing at the moment?: Training my pokemon, and trying to evolve them.
> Question:
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love the nicknames
Click to expand...

Thanks. I personally love the name i gave for Pidgey. Dinner 8D.

Anyways, We should battle sometime! 8D.
Since we both started monday. 

Pokemon: Pear: Level 13
Pidgey: Level 16.
Mareep: Level 13
EGG.
Onix: Level 7.

Other i forgot in PC : D.


----------



## Cottonball

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon:
> Pidgey(Dinner): Level 15.
> Mareep(MyLilPony): Level 13.
> Chikorita(Pear): Level 12.
> Onix(Rocky): Level 6.
> EGG.
> -------
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Objective: Go to Azalea Town.
> What are you doing at the moment?: Training my pokemon, and trying to evolve them.
> Question:
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love the nicknames
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I personally love the name i gave for Pidgey. Dinner 8D.
> 
> Anyways, We should battle sometime! 8D.
> Since we both started monday.
> 
> Pokemon: Pear: Level 13
> Pidgey: Level 16.
> Mareep: Level 13
> EGG.
> Onix: Level 7.
> 
> Other i forgot in PC : D.
Click to expand...

Ill battle now if you would like  ...  Pm  me


----------



## Bacon Boy

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon:
> Pidgey(Dinner): Level 15.
> Mareep(MyLilPony): Level 13.
> Chikorita(Pear): Level 12.
> Onix(Rocky): Level 6.
> EGG.
> -------
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Objective: Go to Azalea Town.
> What are you doing at the moment?: Training my pokemon, and trying to evolve them.
> Question:
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love the nicknames
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I personally love the name i gave for Pidgey. Dinner 8D.
> 
> Anyways, We should battle sometime! 8D.
> Since we both started monday.
> 
> Pokemon: Pear: Level 13
> Pidgey: Level 16.
> Mareep: Level 13
> EGG.
> Onix: Level 7.
> 
> Other i forgot in PC : D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill battle now if you would like  ...  Pm  me
Click to expand...

I shall battle you! If you want. Maybe. I could.


----------



## NikoKing

*censored.3.0*ing Raikou won't go in the Pokeball :L .

Oh btw, I'll battle anyone if they want, but only with the story teams please  .


----------



## DevilGopher

Now at the pokemon league!

Brelloom level 35 (Sharroom)
Poliwrath level 38 (Polii)
Pigeot level 36 (McFlii)
Ampharos level 36 (Amber)
Shelgon level 37 (Baytoe)
Typhlosion level 38 (Sparks)

Where should I train for the E 4?


----------



## random guy

Just caught Moltres.


----------



## Cottonball

Someone wanna give me an eevee? :3


----------



## DevilGopher

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Someone wanna give me an eevee? :3


I would, but my wifi is screwed :L


----------



## NikoKing

Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball! 

@Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .


----------



## Cottonball

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wanna give me an eevee? :3
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but my wifi is screwed :L
Click to expand...

Fix it!


----------



## Cottonball

-Niko said:
			
		

> Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball!
> 
> @Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .


K how do we trade?


----------



## NikoKing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball!
> 
> @Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .
> 
> 
> 
> K how do we trade?
Click to expand...

First go to the basement of a Pokemon Center and get the Pal Pad from the middle lady.  Check in your Pal Pad for your friend code, then post it online so I can register you.  You should the same by registering me as well.  After that, talk to the middle lady again and ask to go to the Wi-Fi lobby.  From there you'll be sent to a room, I'll host the trade so just press A next to me.


----------



## Cottonball

-Niko said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball!
> 
> @Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .
> 
> 
> 
> K how do we trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First go to the basement of a Pokemon Center and get the Pal Pad from the middle lady.  Check in your Pal Pad for your friend code, then post it online so I can register you.  You should the same by registering me as well.  After that, talk to the middle lady again and ask to go to the Wi-Fi lobby.  From there you'll be sent to a room, I'll host the trade so just press A next to me.
Click to expand...

Okay im in a battle atm so ill just pm it to you


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Niko said:
			
		

> Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball!
> 
> @Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .


Cool. What Pokemon did you use to catch it? I encountered Entei once and put it to sleep, little did I know that they can still flee.


----------



## Cottonball

-Niko said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball!
> 
> @Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .
> 
> 
> 
> K how do we trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First go to the basement of a Pokemon Center and get the Pal Pad from the middle lady.  Check in your Pal Pad for your friend code, then post it online so I can register you.  You should the same by registering me as well.  After that, talk to the middle lady again and ask to go to the Wi-Fi lobby.  From there you'll be sent to a room, I'll host the trade so just press A next to me.
Click to expand...

So im in there, where are you????  x3


----------



## Elliot

Beated the 2nd Gym Leader.
His beadrill was hella hard. D;
Pokemon:
Nidoran: Level 9.(27/27)
Bayleef(Pear): Level 17 (52/52)
Pidgeotto(Dinner):Level 19(57/57)
Mareep(MyLilPony): Level 16. (50/50)
Togepi(Egg): Level 1.
----
Training. 8D.
I evolved my 3 main pokemon .


----------



## Wish

I just beat elite four olol. And I got this game months ago! XD


----------



## The Sign Painter

sakura said:
			
		

> I just beat elite four olol. And I got this game months ago! XD


LIES


----------



## Jake

1 more day...

Not gonna paly it until I find my Platinum though.


----------



## NikoKing

Tom said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball!
> 
> @Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. What Pokemon did you use to catch it? I encountered Entei once and put it to sleep, little did I know that they can still flee.
Click to expand...

A Snorlax with the move Block (I never knew they could learn until I caught the one in Kanto).  I thought it was BS that they could still move around while they were sleeping, it doesn't make any sense  .

Now I'm using my 1st online battling team on the Battle Frontier and other places.


----------



## NikoKing

Going to Mt. Silver with my "online" team ;D .


----------



## Tyeforce

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Someone wanna give me an eevee? :3


You do know that Bill gives you one in the game, right...?


And I just caught Entei and Raikou. I'm going to challenge the Elite 4 tomorrow. I'll update my team then.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Entering rock tunnel...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Niko said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I caught a Raikou with a Dusk Ball!
> 
> @Peekab00m: Sure, I've got like 12 Eevee's in my Platinum version  .
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. What Pokemon did you use to catch it? I encountered Entei once and put it to sleep, little did I know that they can still flee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Snorlax with the move Block (I never knew they could learn until I caught the one in Kanto).  I thought it was BS that they could still move around while they were sleeping, it doesn't make any sense  .
> 
> Now I'm using my 1st online battling team on the Battle Frontier and other places.
Click to expand...

Thank you! What kind of hax are they using to move around while asleeep! :I


----------



## PaJami

I've had quite a tough time with Raikou. I'll take out Golbat to use mean look. Then, the only thing I can do is slowly dwindle his health away. If I switch out to put a status effect on Raikou, then he flees. If the battle is too long, he kills Golbat and flees or just uses roar T_T I guess I'll just have to keep trying


----------



## NikoKing

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I've had quite a tough time with Raikou. I'll take out Golbat to use mean look. Then, the only thing I can do is slowly dwindle his health away. If I switch out to put a status effect on Raikou, then he flees. If the battle is too long, he kills Golbat and flees or just uses roar T_T I guess I'll just have to keep trying


Here's what I did:
1. Encounter Raikou and use Sleep Powder (Spore could work better) on him.
2. Let him run away, but try to encounter him and damage him with each try until he's red
3. When he's red, encounter him using Golbat and use Mean Look, so you have the opportunity to use a few pokeballs on him ;D .


----------



## NikoKing

I'm thinking about doing a review of HG/SS :L . Anyone with me on this idea?


----------



## Josh

Go ahead Niko, 2 more days for me.


----------



## Elliot

Dumb question D:, How do you check your Pal Pad? D:.
I'm dumb with pokemon ever since i lost diamond and couldn't get another pokemon game with WIFI-connection in it until now.
So how do you check you pal pad? D;


----------



## NikoKing

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Dumb question D:, How do you check your Pal Pad? D:.
> I'm dumb with pokemon ever since i lost diamond and couldn't get another pokemon game with WIFI-connection in it until now.
> So how do you check you pal pad? D;


It's in your key items ;o .


----------



## Hub12

Uh....

Feraligtr - Level 53
Ampharos - Level 53
Ninetails - Level 54
Ho-oh(temporary) - Level 71
Lugia - Level 54
Free space - Level 9001.

Not really doing much...


----------



## Elliot

-Niko said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question D:, How do you check your Pal Pad? D:.
> I'm dumb with pokemon ever since i lost diamond and couldn't get another pokemon game with WIFI-connection in it until now.
> So how do you check you pal pad? D;
> 
> 
> 
> It's in your key items ;o .
Click to expand...

D:. Goes to check*. I'm a douche D:.


----------



## Elliot

Sorry for double post but.. 
I want to have a pokemon battle.
RULES:
Carried Pokemon: 4. 
Maximum Level: 23= (1-23)
No item used. D)
----
FC: 3567-3868-7777
Name is Joell.


----------



## Jrrj15

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post but..
> I want to have a pokemon battle.
> RULES:
> Carried Pokemon: 4.
> Maximum Level: 23= (1-23)
> No item used. D)
> ----
> FC: 3567-3868-7777
> Name is Joell.


this is not a topic for exchanging friend codes 

Edit:
Pokemon:
Fraligatr lvl 72
Dragonair lvl 38
Ampharos lvl 37
Poliwhirl lvl 25
Nidoking lvl 25
Fearow lvl 24

Area: Pokeathalon

Pokedex:

Johto: Seen:201 obtained: 47

National: Seen:231 obtained:55


----------



## DevilGopher

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for double post but..
> I want to have a pokemon battle.
> RULES:
> Carried Pokemon: 4.
> Maximum Level: 23= (1-23)
> No item used. D)
> ----
> FC: 3567-3868-7777
> Name is Joell.
> 
> 
> 
> this is not a topic for exchanging friend codes
Click to expand...

It's a general HG SS topic.  He can exchange his Friend code if he wants.


----------



## NikoKing

Exchanging of FC's is allowed (since I did make this thread ;P ) .


----------



## random guy

Trying to catch latios.


----------



## Elliot

Beated the 3rd Gym leader. Her milktank killed most of my pokemon, though i weakened it enough before my 3rd pokemon died, and killed it with pidgeotto.
---
Pokemon:
Flaffy(MyLilPony): Level 18.
Nidorino(King): Level 18.
Bayleef (Pear):Level 18.
Pigeotto(Dinner): Level 20.
----
i'm surprised i trained my pigeotto more than my bayleef. xD.


----------



## Cottonball

Kelsi doesn't like the way the pokedex is layed out


----------



## VantagE

I would LIKE to get HG or SS since Silver and Gold were probably my favorite Pokemon game...


----------



## Cottonball

They should re do yellow! ;3


----------



## Marcus

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> They should re do yellow! ;3


Apparently that is the next game they will be bringing out.


----------



## Mr. L

Marcus said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should re do yellow! ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that is the next game they will be bringing out.
Click to expand...

Any proof?


----------



## Marcus

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should re do yellow! ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that is the next game they will be bringing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any proof?
Click to expand...

Nope, just rumours.


----------



## Mr. L

Marcus said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should re do yellow! ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that is the next game they will be bringing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just rumours.
Click to expand...

Dear god I hope they're true,yellow was my all time number 1 favourite pokemon game.


----------



## Cottonball

Marcus said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should re do yellow! ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that is the next game they will be bringing out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just rumours.
Click to expand...

If they do that one .. IM SOOO GETTING ITTTT   



Thats my favorite from all of them


----------



## random guy

I have latios in the yellow but I can't weaken him any more because the only pokemon I can use is Wobbuffet with out it running away and if I use an other mirror coat I will kill it.


----------



## Cottonball

Btw im at the place with the 3 dog legendaries // is it possible I can catch all three?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Which route has the Day Care?


----------



## Cottonball

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Which route has the Day Care?


Uhm..  The one where you walk and go through the grass .. xD   too lazy to walk to the rec room and cheak for you  .. but hey http://lmgtfy.com/?q=soul+silver+ds+what+route+is+to+the+day+care%3F


----------



## Mr. L

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Which route has the Day Care?


idk which route,I just know its under Goldenrod.


----------



## NikoKing

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Beated the 3rd Gym leader. Her milktank killed most of my pokemon, though i weakened it enough before my 3rd pokemon died, and killed it with pidgeotto.
> ---
> Pokemon:
> Flaffy(MyLilPony): Level 18.
> Nidorino(King): Level 18.
> Bayleef (Pear):Level 18.
> Pigeotto(Dinner): Level 20.
> ----
> i'm surprised i trained my pigeotto more than my bayleef. xD.


You should have named your Nidorino Niko D: .  Just kidding, but still  .


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Which route has the Day Care?


Route 34.

@Peka: No, they run like babies.


----------



## beehdaubs

So I beat the Kimono Girls, and got to Ho-ho.  Now listen to this, I weakened Ho-Ho with my Gengar's shadowball.  Ho-Ho then One-hit KO'd Gengar.  I then sent out Feraligatr who used surf.  It weakened Ho-Ho down into the red zone.  Next turn, I just randomly toss out an ultra ball.  It immediatly captures him.  I only had to use one ultra ball on Ho-Ho.  Amazing.


----------



## Tyeforce

Marcus said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should re do yellow! ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that is the next game they will be bringing out.
Click to expand...

That's BS. There's absolutely no evidence supporting that at all. I haven't even heard any rumors, either. Why the hell would they remake Yellow, anyway? They already made FireRed and LeafGreen. Yellow is the exact same except with references to the anime.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> So I beat the Kimono Girls, and got to Ho-ho.  Now listen to this, I weakened Ho-Ho with my Gengar's shadowball.  Ho-Ho then One-hit KO'd Gengar.  I then sent out Feraligatr who used surf.  It weakened Ho-Ho down into the red zone.  Next turn, I just randomly toss out an ultra ball.  It immediatly captures him.  I only had to use one ultra ball on Ho-Ho.  Amazing.


*Ho-Oh
*Ho-Oh
*Ho-Oh
*Ho-Oh
*Immediately
*Ho-Oh


----------



## Jrrj15

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> So I beat the Kimono Girls, and got to Ho-ho.  Now listen to this, I weakened Ho-Ho with my Gengar's shadowball.  Ho-Ho then One-hit KO'd Gengar.  I then sent out Feraligatr who used surf.  It weakened Ho-Ho down into the red zone.  Next turn, I just randomly toss out an ultra ball.  It immediatly captures him.  I only had to use one ultra ball on Ho-Ho.  Amazing.


Nice it took me 23


----------



## Tyeforce

-Niko said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had quite a tough time with Raikou. I'll take out Golbat to use mean look. Then, the only thing I can do is slowly dwindle his health away. If I switch out to put a status effect on Raikou, then he flees. If the battle is too long, he kills Golbat and flees or just uses roar T_T I guess I'll just have to keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 1. Encounter Raikou and use Sleep Powder (Spore could work better) on him.
> 2. Let him run away, but try to encounter him and damage him with each try until he's red
> 3. When he's red, encounter him using Golbat and use Mean Look, so you have the opportunity to use a few pokeballs on him ;D .
Click to expand...

I used a very similar strategy. First, I walked back and forth between two routes until I ran into Raikou or Entei. Then, I used my Parasect to put both to sleep with Spore. Since they immediately run, they don't have a chance to wake up from Sleep, so the status stays. After both were asleep, I used my Typhlosion to attack them each time I encountered them to get them low on HP. Then, I switched back to Parasect and used False Swipe, leaving them both at 1 HP. Finally, I put a Wobbuffet in the front of my Party, and because of its Shadow Tag Ability, Raikou and Entei couldn't flee. From there, I just threw Fast Balls until I caught them.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Still gotta get my SS....(cant wait till friday).
But i got my team already saved on Platinum and awaiting transfer


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom want his Tyrogue back yet?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom want his Tyrogue back yet?


Si Senor. How is it? Still weak in Attack?


----------



## Jake

Getting mine in like 3 hours xD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom want his Tyrogue back yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Si Senor. How is it? Still weak in Attack?
Click to expand...

No. I spent all of my moneys in proteins for the little devil. It's only two away from the balance. I'm in Goldenrod, so get on the wi-fi club so I can send him back. I need a good one in return. I had a lot of money. I bought 10 proteins for TYROGUE.


----------



## Cottonball

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which route has the Day Care?
> 
> 
> 
> Route 34.
> 
> @Peka: No, they run like babies.
Click to expand...

Hu?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom want his Tyrogue back yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Si Senor. How is it? Still weak in Attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I spent all of my moneys in proteins for the little devil. It's only two away from the balance. I'm in Goldenrod, so get on the wi-fi club so I can send him back. I need a good one in return. I had a lot of money. I bought 10 proteins for TYROGUE.
Click to expand...

Good what?

@Peka: THE LEGENDARY DOGS RUN LIKE BABIES< CRYING FOR MOMMAS. THEY SEND COWARDS TO FIGHT ME.


----------



## Pokeman

battling 6th gym in heartgold. giving soulsilver a brake


----------



## random guy

Just caught Latios.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros. 

Dratini Lv. 25
Lapras Lv. 31
Golem Lv. 37
Typhlosion Lv. 39
Noctowl Lv. 41

Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Tom said:
			
		

> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.


EXP Share.


----------



## beehdaubs

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.
> 
> 
> 
> EXP Share.
Click to expand...

Where can you even get EXP share?  I obviously need it since I have both a Phanpy and Dratini that need training.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.
> 
> 
> 
> EXP Share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where can you even get EXP share?  I obviously need it since I have both a Phanpy and Dratini that need training.
Click to expand...

Give Mr. Pokemon the Red Scale.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Tom said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.
> 
> 
> 
> EXP Share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where can you even get EXP share?  I obviously need it since I have both a Phanpy and Dratini that need training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Mr. Pokemon the Red Scale.
Click to expand...

Trade it from D/P/P >8D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sanji said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.
> 
> 
> 
> EXP Share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where can you even get EXP share?  I obviously need it since I have both a Phanpy and Dratini that need training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Mr. Pokemon the Red Scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade it from D/P/P >8D
Click to expand...

If you're a loser and cave easily. >:U


----------



## beehdaubs

Tom said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.
> 
> 
> 
> EXP Share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where can you even get EXP share?  I obviously need it since I have both a Phanpy and Dratini that need training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Mr. Pokemon the Red Scale.
Click to expand...

Ok.  Thanks bro.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Tom said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Where can you even get EXP share?  I obviously need it since I have both a Phanpy and Dratini that need training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give Mr. Pokemon the Red Scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade it from D/P/P >8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're a loser and cave easily. >:U
Click to expand...

All because im saving myself HOURS of problems by preperparing my team on Platinum (there all level 5) and then transfering them with items which I'll need >D
You lot are just jealous because im cutting the time down


----------



## Deleted User

Feraligator Lv. 60

Pidgeot Lv. 57

Fortress Lv. 55

Tyranitar Lv. 59

Raichu Lv. 57

Steelix Lv. 54


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sanji said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Give Mr. Pokemon the Red Scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade it from D/P/P >8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're a loser and cave easily. >:U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All because im saving myself HOURS of problems by preperparing my team on Platinum (there all level 5) and then transfering them with items which I'll need >D
> You lot are just jealous because im cutting the time down
Click to expand...

No, you're just ruining the game for yourself.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Tom said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trade it from D/P/P >8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're a loser and cave easily. >:U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All because im saving myself HOURS of problems by preperparing my team on Platinum (there all level 5) and then transfering them with items which I'll need >D
> You lot are just jealous because im cutting the time down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just ruining the game for yourself.
Click to expand...

Not really. Im just making it more fun by using Pok


----------



## Jake

Sanji said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a loser and cave easily. >:U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All because im saving myself HOURS of problems by preperparing my team on Platinum (there all level 5) and then transfering them with items which I'll need >D
> You lot are just jealous because im cutting the time down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just ruining the game for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Im just making it more fun by using Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> All because im saving myself HOURS of problems by preperparing my team on Platinum (there all level 5) and then transfering them with items which I'll need >D
> You lot are just jealous because im cutting the time down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're just ruining the game for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Im just making it more fun by using Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

that's the point of the game.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jake. said:
			
		

> that's the point of the game.


You just destroyed your own point.


----------



## Jake

Did not.


----------



## Nic

Sanji said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Give Mr. Pokemon the Red Scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade it from D/P/P >8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're a loser and cave easily. >:U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All because im saving myself HOURS of problems by preperparing my team on Platinum (there all level 5) and then transfering them with items which I'll need >D
> You lot are just jealous because im cutting the time down
Click to expand...

That is kind of noobish but I can tell about Red.  I remember as a kid being so mad all day long because his snorlax just wiped me out.  Other than that I knocked out his whole team.


----------



## AndyB

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the point of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> You just destroyed your own point.
Click to expand...

No, the point is to grind and level up.
To train you Pokemon. Not to train over your stronger Pokemon from another version to play the game for you.
Suck it up and play the game legit.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jake. said:
			
		

> Did not.


By your current statements:
Its more fun not to trade Pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the point of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> You just destroyed your own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the point is to grind and level up.
> To train you Pokemon. Not to train over your stronger Pokemon from another version to play the game for you.
> Suck it up and play the game legit.
Click to expand...

Isnt anyone reading?!
Im using Pok


----------



## Nic

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the point of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> You just destroyed your own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the point is to grind and level up.
> To train you Pokemon. Not to train over your stronger Pokemon from another version to play the game for you.
> Suck it up and play the game legit.
Click to expand...

I mean come on who wants a darn Arceus using roar of time on every pokemon you see and have only your starter that is only level four?  That is just wasting the game.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Nic said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the point of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> You just destroyed your own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the point is to grind and level up.
> To train you Pokemon. Not to train over your stronger Pokemon from another version to play the game for you.
> Suck it up and play the game legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean come on who wants a darn Arceus using roar of time on every pokemon you see and have only your starter that is only level four?  That is just wasting the game.
Click to expand...

If you lot read, i put the team would be NON LEGENDARY


----------



## NikoKing

Just beat the game pretty much :L.

btw, The GB Player is awesome.


----------



## Jake

I was getting mine at 50 minutes ago. But I was too alzy and my dads getting it on the way back from work.


----------



## NikoKing

Right now I'm re-facing the improved E4 with my online team.


----------



## NikoKing

National Pokedex: Seen: 301 ; Obtained: 129
Johto Pokedex: Seen: 220 ; Obtained: 94


----------



## Jake

Nearly here.


----------



## NikoKing

I'm breeding Porygon for those who need it for either their Pokedex or just for their team  .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I'm breeding Porygon for those who need it for either their Pokedex or just for their team  .


omgyus

What do you want for one? (And the Pichu)


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm breeding Porygon for those who need it for either their Pokedex or just for their team  .
> 
> 
> 
> omgyus
> 
> What do you want for one? (And the Pichu)
Click to expand...

Porygons are free ;D .  I also don't mind that Darkrai of yours for the Pichu  .


----------



## NikoKing

Looking for Mudkip and Cyndaquil.  I have all the other starters besides those 2 and I have some other pokemon.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm breeding Porygon for those who need it for either their Pokedex or just for their team  .
> 
> 
> 
> omgyus
> 
> What do you want for one? (And the Pichu)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Porygons are free ;D .  I also don't mind that Darkrai of yours for the Pichu  .
Click to expand...

Sure. PM me when you want to trade. And my team is:

Chikorita Lv.7

I'm at Cherrygrove.


----------



## Jas0n

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Chikorita Lv.7
> 
> I'm at Cherrygrove.


^ This


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Jas0n said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chikorita Lv.7
> 
> I'm at Cherrygrove.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This
Click to expand...

Yay! : D

AND WHY IS THERE A WILD BATTLE EVERY 5 STEPS


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom said:
			
		

> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.


Where do you get the Shiny Leaf?


----------



## Silverstorms

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more training, sadly Dratini has suckish defense and dies easily to Girafarig and Tauros.
> 
> Dratini Lv. 25
> Lapras Lv. 31
> Golem Lv. 37
> Typhlosion Lv. 39
> Noctowl Lv. 41
> 
> Got my first Shiny Leaf with Lapras too.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the Shiny Leaf?
Click to expand...

There's a whole page section about it on Serebii. You should check that.


----------



## Jas0n

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chikorita Lv.7
> 
> I'm at Cherrygrove.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! : D
> 
> AND WHY IS THERE A WILD BATTLE EVERY 5 STEPS
Click to expand...

Running shoes attract wild pokemon in this game, if you walk you'll attract less.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chikorita Lv.7
> 
> I'm at Cherrygrove.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! : D
> 
> AND WHY IS THERE A WILD BATTLE EVERY 5 STEPS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running shoes attract wild pokemon in this game, if you walk you'll attract less.
Click to expand...

I like the radio, though. The different music attracts different pok


----------



## NikoKing

Right now I'm messing around with the Pokeathlon ;D .


----------



## Josh

Okay, Now to start my pokemon adventure. Starting with totodile. More information will come later ^_^


----------



## Jas0n

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chikorita Lv.7
> 
> I'm at Cherrygrove.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! : D
> 
> AND WHY IS THERE A WILD BATTLE EVERY 5 STEPS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running shoes attract wild pokemon in this game, if you walk you'll attract less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the radio, though. The different music attracts different pok
Click to expand...


----------



## NikoKing

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! : D
> 
> AND WHY IS THERE A WILD BATTLE EVERY 5 STEPS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running shoes attract wild pokemon in this game, if you walk you'll attract less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the radio, though. The different music attracts different pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! : D
> 
> AND WHY IS THERE A WILD BATTLE EVERY 5 STEPS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running shoes attract wild pokemon in this game, if you walk you'll attract less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the radio, though. The different music attracts different pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## VantagE

Just got HG today xD


----------



## NikoKing

By the way for all you European players, you can catch Sudoowoodo again if you miss it the first time, so it's not a permanent loss  .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> By the way for all your European players, you can catch Sudoowoodo again if you miss it the first time, so it's not a permanent loss  .


Ok. BTW Niko I don't need the Pichu anymore, but I can still trade you Darkrai for something.


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for all your European players, you can catch Sudoowoodo again if you miss it the first time, so it's not a permanent loss  .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. BTW Niko I don't need the Pichu anymore, but I can still trade you Darkrai for something.
Click to expand...

There's nothing else that's special that I own though D: .  I can breed you some national pokemon if you want though.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for all your European players, you can catch Sudoowoodo again if you miss it the first time, so it's not a permanent loss  .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. BTW Niko I don't need the Pichu anymore, but I can still trade you Darkrai for something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing else that's special that I own though D: .  I can breed you some national pokemon if you want though.
Click to expand...

Actually, my friend wants the Pichu, so I'll trade it for that.


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for all your European players, you can catch Sudoowoodo again if you miss it the first time, so it's not a permanent loss  .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. BTW Niko I don't need the Pichu anymore, but I can still trade you Darkrai for something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing else that's special that I own though D: .  I can breed you some national pokemon if you want though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my friend wants the Pichu, so I'll trade it for that.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay  .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for all your European players, you can catch Sudoowoodo again if you miss it the first time, so it's not a permanent loss  .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. BTW Niko I don't need the Pichu anymore, but I can still trade you Darkrai for something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing else that's special that I own though D: .  I can breed you some national pokemon if you want though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, my friend wants the Pichu, so I'll trade it for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, okay  .
Click to expand...

Do you want to trade now?


----------



## Hub12

Catching every Pokemon I can.

Used Hoenn sounds yesterday and caught a Whismur, and Linoone.


----------



## Josh

Okay, Got my starter.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> Okay, Got my starter.


Did you get Chikorita? =)


----------



## Josh

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Got my starter.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get Chikorita? =)
Click to expand...

Nah, Totodile. I like starting with water pokemon. So I guess you started with Chikorita?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Got my starter.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get Chikorita? =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, Totodile. I like starting with water pokemon. So I guess you started with Chikorita?
Click to expand...

Damn D: Yeah, I love Chikorita


----------



## easpa

Why do all of the Europeans have the game already?! :O


----------



## Josh

I pre-ordered it online, So it came early. Same as Jason and Crazy Davis I think.


----------



## easpa

Josh. said:
			
		

> I pre-ordered it online, So it came early. Same as Jason and Crazy Davis I think.


You're so lucky! D:


----------



## Jas0n

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Why do all of the Europeans have the game already?! :O


Some shops (though I only know of one) deliver the game early if you pre-order online. The one I ordered from was GAME.


----------



## NikoKing

Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .


----------



## Hub12

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .


Sinnoh sounds today?


----------



## Josh

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .


Is this on the pokemon walker? The sound feature.


----------



## Jas0n

Josh. said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .
> 
> 
> 
> Is this on the pokemon walker? The sound feature.
Click to expand...

No, it's on the pokegear.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered it online, So it came early. Same as Jason and Crazy Davis I think.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so lucky! D:
Click to expand...

I know >=D I plan to stay up all night playing it.

@Topic - I went into Dark Cave. Is that a Dunsparce I see on the ceiling? And my team is:
Chikorita lv 12
Bell-end the bellsprout lv 3


----------



## Josh

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .
> 
> 
> 
> Is this on the pokemon walker? The sound feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's on the pokegear.
Click to expand...

:S, I can't believe I didn't check.


----------



## Hub12

Mewtwo's gonna be an ass to catch. Doing that later.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .


If you don't own fire red can you catch it ?


----------



## NikoKing

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .
> 
> 
> 
> Sinnoh sounds today?
Click to expand...

Yeah.... It's Thursday ;D .


----------



## Hub12

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't own fire red can you catch it ?
Click to expand...

It's in the Kanto region in Cerulean Cave. It's in every game with Kanto. >_>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't own fire red can you catch it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the Kanto region in Cerulean Cave. It's in every game with Kanto. >_>
Click to expand...

But I mean it's included in the game HG and SS right ?


----------



## Jas0n

Josh. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .
> 
> 
> 
> Is this on the pokemon walker? The sound feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's on the pokegear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :S, I can't believe I didn't check.
Click to expand...

You don't get it until later in the game.


----------



## NikoKing

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching MewTwo and using Sinnoh sound to catch Sinnoh pokemon  .
> 
> 
> 
> Is this on the pokemon walker? The sound feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's on the pokegear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :S, I can't believe I didn't check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get it until later in the game.
Click to expand...

WAY Later to be specific.  Like after you beat the Johto E4.


----------



## NikoKing

Just caught Bronzor, Chingling, and Chatot using Sinnoh Sound  .


----------



## Hub12

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's on the pokegear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :S, I can't believe I didn't check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get it until later in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAY Later to be specific.  Like after you beat the Johto E4.
Click to expand...

Uh....

I got it when I just entered Goldenrod. You don't need to beat the Elite Four. P:


----------



## Josh

Damn, My battery ran out :/ 
Now I have to start where I had to go to Mr.Pokemon's house.


----------



## Hub12

Josh. said:
			
		

> Damn, My battery ran out :/
> Now I have to start where I had to go to Mr.Pokemon's house.


It's called playing with the Charger on it. ..


----------



## Josh

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, My battery ran out :/
> Now I have to start where I had to go to Mr.Pokemon's house.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called playing with the Charger on it. ..
Click to expand...

, I knew it was going to run out any time soon but I was too lazy to get it, Must have been enjoying the game too much.


----------



## random guy

Just caught a shiny Tentacool.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

random guy said:
			
		

> Just caught a shiny Tentacool.


I'm jealous.


----------



## Tyeforce

random guy said:
			
		

> Just caught a shiny Tentacool.


That was my second shiny Pok


----------



## NikoKing

Transferring over Swampert from Pokemon Emerald.   Now I just need Cyndaquill D: .


----------



## Hub12

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Transferring over Swampert from Pokemon Emerald.   Now I just need Cyndaquill D: .


I don't have one. :[


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

In Sprout Tower.

Chikorita level 14
Rocky level 3
Zubat level 2
Unown level 5
Mareep level 6
Gastly level 4
I'm only using Chikorita so far.


----------



## NikoKing

Damn, my Emerald data was lost, so now I have to get it again D: .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Hmm, who should go for a stroll? Zubat or Manaphy.. I'll go for Manaphy. I'm just tapping the pokewalker on my desk, I can't find a small enough screwdriver to open the Pokewalker up to put the clip on.

EDIT: Just caught a Venonat =3


----------



## NikoKing

Fail for me... my Swampert only knows HM Moves :L .


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gonna do something like trade over all fire red pok


----------



## VantagE

Okay, not that far into the game but my team is:

Cyndaquil Lvl 10
Larvitar Lvl 6
Jolteon Lvl 23
Teddiursa Lvl 12
Shelgon Lvl 40
Croagunk Lvl 24

I wanted to do mainly lower lvl pokemon cept for Shelgon because I wanted to lvl him up more xD


----------



## Bacon Boy

VantagE said:
			
		

> Okay, not that far into the game but my team is:
> 
> Cyndaquil Lvl 10
> Larvitar Lvl 6
> Jolteon Lvl 23
> Teddiursa Lvl 12
> Shelgon Lvl 40
> Croagunk Lvl 24
> 
> I wanted to do mainly lower lvl pokemon cept for Shelgon because I wanted to lvl him up more xD


loldisobeyingtransfer


----------



## VantagE

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not that far into the game but my team is:
> 
> Cyndaquil Lvl 10
> Larvitar Lvl 6
> Jolteon Lvl 23
> Teddiursa Lvl 12
> Shelgon Lvl 40
> Croagunk Lvl 24
> 
> I wanted to do mainly lower lvl pokemon cept for Shelgon because I wanted to lvl him up more xD
> 
> 
> 
> loldisobeyingtransfer
Click to expand...


----------



## random guy

Where can you find heart scales in this game?


----------



## NikoKing

random guy said:
			
		

> Where can you find heart scales in this game?


When you Rock Smash rocks or on Wild Luvdiscs.


----------



## Mr. L

random guy said:
			
		

> Where can you find heart scales in this game?


There's a pokewalker route called Beautiful Beach where you can find some using the dowsing Machine.


----------



## Silverstorms

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do all of the Europeans have the game already?! :O
> 
> 
> 
> Some shops (though I only know of one) deliver the game early if you pre-order online. The one I ordered from was GAME.
Click to expand...

Damn, I pre-ordered from GAME but instore. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Draco Roar

I pre-ordered online and haven't got it yet... I guess it'll be worth the wait anyway...


----------



## Elliot

Was at Ecruteak city, got bored. Went to the pokeathon or something like that. :S, It was pretty fun. Specially the relay race. Then i'm now at the bug catching tourney. National park.


----------



## Smugleaf

Elite Four. Can't beat Lance's Aerodactyl :|
My party: Meganium Lv. 47, Shiny Raichu Lv. 47, Shiny Gyarados Lv. 44, Togekiss Lv. 39, Charizard Lv. 38, Smoochum Lv. 16 (lolwut)


----------



## Hub12

renmuN said:
			
		

> Elite Four. Can't beat Lance's Aerodactyl :|
> My party: Meganium Lv. 47, Shiny Raichu Lv. 47, Shiny Gyarados Lv. 44, Togekiss Lv. 39, Charizard Lv. 38, Smoochum Lv. 16 (lolwut)


Level up your Charizard more. :L.


----------



## random guy

Just caught Mewtwo.


----------



## Elliot

Training pokemon for 4th Gym.
Can anyone Fight me?
Rules: Levels 1-25 Max.
Pokemon Hold : 6.
No items
8D.
<------------ FC.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Getting it tomorrow after College 8DDDDDDDDd
CANT *censored.3.0*ING WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## NikoKing

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Training pokemon for 4th Gym.
> Can anyone Fight me?
> Rules: Levels 1-25 Max.
> Pokemon Hold : 6.
> No items
> 8D.
> <------------ FC.


All my Pokemon are like all above that level though D; .


----------



## The Sign Painter

NikoKing said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training pokemon for 4th Gym.
> Can anyone Fight me?
> Rules: Levels 1-25 Max.
> Pokemon Hold : 6.
> No items
> 8D.
> <------------ FC.
> 
> 
> 
> All my Pokemon are like all above that level though D; .
Click to expand...

Capital K=NOT KOOL


----------



## NikoKing

Nevermore said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training pokemon for 4th Gym.
> Can anyone Fight me?
> Rules: Levels 1-25 Max.
> Pokemon Hold : 6.
> No items
> 8D.
> <------------ FC.
> 
> 
> 
> All my Pokemon are like all above that level though D; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital K=NOT KOOL
Click to expand...

Capital K = *K*ool.   .


----------



## Vex L'Cour

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training pokemon for 4th Gym.
> Can anyone Fight me?
> Rules: Levels 1-25 Max.
> Pokemon Hold : 6.
> No items
> 8D.
> <------------ FC.
> 
> 
> 
> All my Pokemon are like all above that level though D; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital K=NOT KOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital K = *K*ool.   .
Click to expand...

I hate it when people spell *C*ool with a K. Especially if its a company trying to 'get down with the kids'


----------



## NGT

I'm at that one part where you battle that one boss with a Pokemon.


----------



## NikoKing

Sanji said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training pokemon for 4th Gym.
> Can anyone Fight me?
> Rules: Levels 1-25 Max.
> Pokemon Hold : 6.
> No items
> 8D.
> <------------ FC.
> 
> 
> 
> All my Pokemon are like all above that level though D; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital K=NOT KOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital K = *K*ool.   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when people spell *C*ool with a K. Especially if its a company trying to 'get down with the kids'
Click to expand...

Same here  .


----------



## Vex L'Cour

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Capital K=NOT KOOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital K = *K*ool.   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when people spell *C*ool with a K. Especially if its a company trying to 'get down with the kids'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here  .
Click to expand...

Its so unoriginal XD


----------



## The Sign Painter

Sanji said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Capital K = *K*ool.   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when people spell *C*ool with a K. Especially if its a company trying to 'get down with the kids'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its so unoriginal XD
Click to expand...

Or when anyone uses Kewl.

Coo' is good though.


----------



## VantagE

*ahem* fftopic: 

Yes you guys are off topic xD

Anyone go to the ruins where the Unknown are at yet?


----------



## Khocol4te

At Erikas Gym, I have no good pokemon that can go up against her, so I'm preparing to lose :x


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*K*ool.   .
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people spell *C*ool with a K. Especially if its a company trying to 'get down with the kids'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its so unoriginal XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or when anyone uses Kewl.
> 
> Coo' is good though.
Click to expand...

Kewl? What from AQ?
That only works with Twiggy xD


----------



## Jake

I just beat the Master Monnk guy and he gave me Flash.

Team;
Cyndaquil. Level 11
Pidgey. Level 11
Geodude. Level 11

Batteling Falkner. The music is really sexy. Beat him

Caught a Mareep and it's level 8. Togepi is level 7. Training in Dark Cave.

All trained up and leaving for Azalea


----------



## NikoKing

Trying to find a Cyndaquil :L .


----------



## Tyeforce

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Trying to find a Cyndaquil :L .


I'll trade you one for a Chikorita! =D


----------



## NikoKing

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to find a Cyndaquil :L .
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you one for a Chikorita! =D
Click to expand...

Awesome  .  I need to breed my Meganium first, I'll let you know when the egg hatches  .


----------



## Tyeforce

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to find a Cyndaquil :L .
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you one for a Chikorita! =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome  .  I need to breed my Meganium first, I'll let you know when the egg hatches  .
Click to expand...

'Kay. ^_^


----------



## Jake

About to enter Union Cave when I evolve Cyndaquil.


----------



## NikoKing

@Tye: Okay, it's hatched.  It got Reflect as an egg move, so do you want me to delete Reflect or keep it?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Just fighting the elder now. Then moving on to Falkner. I'm trying not to rush it, like I did with D/P/P.
Party:
Chikorita level 16 (It'll evolve after the battle)


----------



## Tyeforce

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @Tye: Okay, it's hatched.  It got Reflect as an egg move, so do you want me to delete Reflect or keep it?


I don't care what moves it has, I'm just gonna breed it again to make it have my OT and ID. XD We can do it tomorrow, I'm gonna go to bed in a minute. =p


----------



## NikoKing

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tye: Okay, it's hatched.  It got Reflect as an egg move, so do you want me to delete Reflect or keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what moves it has, I'm just gonna breed it again to make it have my OT and ID. XD We can do it tomorrow, I'm gonna go to bed in a minute. =p
Click to expand...

Alright  .

I'm mass-breeding Mudkips in HG right now at the moment...  .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Oh and guys, what's better: Machamp or Donphan?


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Oh and guys, what's better: Machamp or Donphan?


Donphan all the way (if you don't have a Steelix on your team).


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and guys, what's better: Machamp or Donphan?
> 
> 
> 
> Donphan all the way (if you don't have a Steelix on your team).
Click to expand...

Yep, but now I need a Phanpy =S And just beat Falkner. He kept spamming Roost.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lv. 31 Dragonair
Lv. 33 Lapras
Lv. 38 Golem
Lv. 39 Typhlosion
Lv. 41 Noctowl

Seen 172, Obtained 90. 

Hopefully I can wrap up training soon and move onto the Elite Four seeing as my team is almost caught up with each other. Once I close the gap and get em all to 45 I'll start moving onward.


----------



## beehdaubs

Ok guys, I've been breeding Phanpys lately, so if you want one then just message me.  They're a really good ground type to have in your party early on, and electric types can't even hurt ground pokemon.

Also, my team.  I'm on the E4.  Still training.
Level 45 Feraligatr
Level 41 Dragonair
Level 43 Ampharos
Level 35 Growlith
Level 39 Gengar
Phanpy Egg


----------



## Bacon Boy

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and guys, what's better: Machamp or Donphan?
> 
> 
> 
> Donphan all the way (if you don't have a Steelix on your team).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, but now I need a Phanpy =S And just beat Falkner. He kept spamming Roost.
Click to expand...

That was so annoying. So I figured I'd take the risk and send my Graveller (now a Golem) out to use Rock Throw. It's super-effective against bird.

Anyone know something I can use against Sabrina? I'm leveling up my Banette, My Alakazam, and my Slowpoke. Some are resistant to Pysichic, but some of her Psychics (mainly Espeon)  know Dark Moves.


----------



## Khocol4te

Just beat Sabrina =D
11 Badges now.


----------



## AndyB

Just started finally. Got to Cherrygrove, saw Mr.Pokemon... dealt with Rival etc.
Going to play some more now


----------



## Fillfall

Going to buy it later today xD


----------



## AndyB

Working my way through Sprout Tower now.
Current team:Chikorita, Doduo, Nidoran(F), Geodude and Mareep


----------



## Jas0n

At Bugsy

Level 15 HootHoot
Level 14 Chikorita
Level 15 Flaaffy
Level 14 Pidgey


----------



## AndyB

Heading down into Slowpoke's Well.
Bayleef - 16
Geodude- 14
Doduo- 9
Mareep- 8
Ponyta- 10
And egg.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Everyone's ahead of me because I'm training Togepi D:

Bayleef 16
Togepi 7


----------



## Marcus

Just got it and going through Oak's intro


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Just got it and going through Oak's intro


Choose Chikorita! :3


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it and going through Oak's intro
> 
> 
> 
> Choose Chikorita! :3
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it and going through Oak's intro
> 
> 
> 
> Choose Chikorita! :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

I <3 you.

And Togepi just pwned that kids level 10 Wooper. She used Solarbeam


----------



## Marcus

Question: Where do you get the map?

Got it.


----------



## NikoKing

Importing my Pokemon from Pokemon Ruby.


----------



## Draco Roar

On my way to sprout tower. 
Cyndaquil Lvl.10
Pidgey Lvl. 8
Unown Lvl.6


----------



## NikoKing

Now I'm going to form a competitive team  .

Right now I'm EV Training Hypno in Special Defense.


----------



## PaJami

I decided to start playing again xD On my way to Saffron city.


----------



## Silverstorms

Quilava lv16
Furret lv16

Going through Slowpoke Well right now.

Edit: Caught a lv6 Slowpoke.


----------



## NikoKing

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7344742/1/#new

I made a thread for people who want to battle in HG/SS  .


----------



## Josh

Posted in it Niko.


----------



## NikoKing

Josh. said:
			
		

> Posted in it Niko.


Thanks  .  

By the way, I know some great EV Training places in HG/SS (JubilifeTV found these):
SpA: Sprout Tower (Night time with wild Gastly)
Attack: Route 29 (from Sentret)
Speed: Route 29 (Pidgey), or fishing in water with an old rod (Magikarp)
SpD: Surf anywhere (off Tentacool and Tentacruel).
HP: Slowpoke Well (Surfing, off Slowpoke)
Defense: Dark Cave (off route 31, Geodude)


----------



## Marcus

In Sprout Tower:

Level 10 Pidgey
Level 12 Chikorita

I'm at the 3 trainers at the top, am I doing alright?


----------



## easpa

I've just defeated Bugsy.

Team:
Onix lv.18
Quilava lv. 17
Flaaffy lv.16

Do you think I've made good progress, seeing as I've only had the game for about four hours?


----------



## Josh

Alan you've done quite well, Your team levels are equal and your team is pretty good.


----------



## Marcus

Is that a bit underleveled Alan, or is there just not much difference between Falkner and Bugsy's team?


----------



## easpa

Marcus said:
			
		

> Is that a bit underleveled Alan, or is there just not much difference between Falkner and Bugsy's team?


Nah, they are decently leveled. That's what I think, anyway...

@ Josh: Thanks.


----------



## Marcus

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a bit underleveled Alan, or is there just not much difference between Falkner and Bugsy's team?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they are decently leveled.
> 
> @ Josh: Thanks.
Click to expand...

Ahh, don't worry, I thought Falkner's Pidgeotto was 16, but it's 13 c:.

Chikorita:13
Pidgey:11

Taking on Falkner


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

FINALLY FOUND A SLOWPOKE


----------



## easpa

Does anybody know what time is considered night in Pokemon?


----------



## Marcus

8pm and 4am


----------



## Josh

Okay, I'm going to start again since my DS ran out of battery.

Totodile - Lvl 6


----------



## easpa

Marcus said:
			
		

> 8pm and 4am


Thanks, I really need a Gastly.


----------



## Marcus

Shocks, think I'm going down against Falkner


----------



## easpa

Marcus said:
			
		

> Shocks, think I'm going down against Falkner


You should have traded for an Onix...


----------



## Marcus

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocks, think I'm going down against Falkner
> 
> 
> 
> You should have traded for an Onix...
Click to expand...

Me no like Onix...going to get Mareep now.


----------



## easpa

Marcus said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocks, think I'm going down against Falkner
> 
> 
> 
> You should have traded for an Onix...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me no like Onix...going to get Mareep now.
Click to expand...

Good, you won't regret it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I've been breeding Phanpys lately, so if you want one then just message me.  They're a really good ground type to have in your party early on, and electric types can't even hurt ground pokemon.
> 
> Also, my team.  I'm on the E4.  Still training.
> Level 45 Feraligatr
> Level 41 Dragonair
> Level 43 Ampharos
> Level 35 Growlith
> Level 39 Gengar
> Phanpy Egg


Can I have one for free ? Thanks !


----------



## Marcus

Just managed to stall out Falkner's Pidgeotto with poison infliction and potions. 1 down, 7 to go!


----------



## Josh

Got running shoes, Thank God.


----------



## easpa

Marcus said:
			
		

> Just managed to stall out Falkner's Pidgeotto with poison infliction and potions. 1 down, 7 to go!


Congratulations!

I can't play until my battery charges a bit more.


----------



## Marcus

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just managed to stall out Falkner's Pidgeotto with poison infliction and potions. 1 down, 7 to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I can't play until my battery charges a bit more.
Click to expand...

Nice. I'm going to stop soon, don't want to rush through it.


----------



## Jas0n

Just beat Whitney.. after her Miltank decided to heal *censored.3.0*ING 10 TIMES.


----------



## Josh

Now at Mr. Pokemon's house.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Training to level 18.

Bayleef level 18
Togepi level 15
Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S


----------



## Josh

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Training to level 18.
> 
> Bayleef level 18
> Togepi level 15
> Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S


But it'll be worth it, What moves does it know now?


----------



## Heartfout

Just finished Sprout Tower, got a Dunsprace lvl 12, a zubat lvl 10, a Croconaw level 18 and a Gastly lvl 6/7, can't remember which.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training to level 18.
> 
> Bayleef level 18
> Togepi level 15
> Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S
> 
> 
> 
> But it'll be worth it, What moves does it know now?
Click to expand...

I know, I <3 Slowking. It knows Curse, Yawn, Tackle and Growl. These Zubats are killing it slowly..


----------



## Josh

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training to level 18.
> 
> Bayleef level 18
> Togepi level 15
> Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S
> 
> 
> 
> But it'll be worth it, What moves does it know now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I <3 Slowking. It knows Curse, Yawn, Tackle and Growl. These Zubats are killing it slowly..
Click to expand...

Damn, Have you tried using yawn then tackle? Also train on lower rock types.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just beat Whitney.. after her Miltank decided to heal *censored.3.0*ING 10 TIMES.


I found this most amusing.


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training to level 18.
> 
> Bayleef level 18
> Togepi level 15
> Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S
> 
> 
> 
> But it'll be worth it, What moves does it know now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I <3 Slowking. It knows Curse, Yawn, Tackle and Growl. These Zubats are killing it slowly..
Click to expand...

Meh. I prefer Slowbro (high defence + slack off? Yum yum, yes please), but if you want to train it, try Elex forest if you can get into it yet. If not, you could take the long way and just put it out first then switch something better in.


----------



## Silverstorms

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Training to level 18.
> 
> Bayleef level 18
> Togepi level 15
> Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S


Slowpoke's Sp.Atk is gawd aweful. Headbutt seems to do more damage.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training to level 18.
> 
> Bayleef level 18
> Togepi level 15
> Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S
> 
> 
> 
> But it'll be worth it, What moves does it know now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I <3 Slowking. It knows Curse, Yawn, Tackle and Growl. These Zubats are killing it slowly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Have you tried using yawn then tackle? Also train on lower rock types.
Click to expand...

Spamming Yawn and Curse to hell.
@Heartfout - This is just my in game team, not competitive.
@Silverstorms - It doesn't learn Headbutt until level 25 ): But I can use that TM you get in the forest later on.


----------



## Cottonball

Finally! I got fly


----------



## Silverstorms

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training to level 18.
> 
> Bayleef level 18
> Togepi level 15
> Slowpoke level 8. It doesn't learn Water Gun until level 12, and Confusion at 15 :S
> 
> 
> 
> But it'll be worth it, What moves does it know now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I <3 Slowking. It knows Curse, Yawn, Tackle and Growl. These Zubats are killing it slowly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Have you tried using yawn then tackle? Also train on lower rock types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spamming Yawn and Curse to hell.
> @Heartfout - This is just my in game team, not competitive.
> @Silverstorms - It doesn't learn Headbutt until level 25 ): But I can use that TM you get in the forest later on.
Click to expand...

It's a tutor, not a TM, so don't worry about wasting it. Every pokemon on my team knows Headbutt


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I <3 Slowking. It knows Curse, Yawn, Tackle and Growl. These Zubats are killing it slowly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Have you tried using yawn then tackle? Also train on lower rock types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spamming Yawn and Curse to hell.
> @Heartfout - This is just my in game team, not competitive.
> @Silverstorms - It doesn't learn Headbutt until level 25 ): But I can use that TM you get in the forest later on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tutor, not a TM, so don't worry about wasting it. Every pokemon on my team knows Headbutt
Click to expand...

Oh good  Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Josh

On my way to the first gym:

Totodile Lvl 8
Hoothoot Lvl 6


----------



## Heartfout

@MrCrazyDavisI know. I just prefer Slowbro even in game, that's all.


----------



## NikoKing

I hate when you headbutt a tree and get a Level 3 Heracross.  I wanted one on my team when I got to Goldenrod Gym, but talk about under leveled to the extreme :\ .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> @MrCrazyDavisI know. I just prefer Slowbro even in game, that's all.


Aaah, ok. Does anyone know what pokemon this rocket executive has? It's the one inside Slowpoke Well.


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MrCrazyDavisI know. I just prefer Slowbro even in game, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, ok. Does anyone know what pokemon this rocket executive has? It's the one inside Slowpoke Well.
Click to expand...

Zubat and something else.  Serebii has the Team Rocket info.


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MrCrazyDavisI know. I just prefer Slowbro even in game, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, ok. Does anyone know what pokemon this rocket executive has? It's the one inside Slowpoke Well.
Click to expand...

No idea, but probably Zubats.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MrCrazyDavisI know. I just prefer Slowbro even in game, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, ok. Does anyone know what pokemon this rocket executive has? It's the one inside Slowpoke Well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea, but probably Zubats.
Click to expand...

It's ok, a level 8 Zubat and level 12 Koffing.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> @MrCrazyDavisI know


Aaah, ok. Does anyone know what pokemon this rocket executive has? It's the one inside Slowpoke Well.


----------



## Cottonball

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beat Whitney.. after her Miltank decided to heal *censored.3.0*ING 10 TIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this most amusing.
Click to expand...

Me Too!


----------



## Heartfout

Right...just battling Falkner.


----------



## Cottonball

How I get three legendary?  :s


----------



## Tyeforce

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just beat Whitney.. after her Miltank decided to heal *censored.3.0*ING 10 TIMES.


You should've used Muscle, lol.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

2nd Rival Battle!

Team:
Togepi level 17
Bayleef level 18
Slowpoke level 9


----------



## Heartfout

Damnit. I got too cocky and he managed to KO me. 

EDIT: Oops, didn't mean to quote you.


----------



## random guy

Training for red 
Xatu lv.61
Meganium lv.60
Houndoom lv.60
Lanturn lv.61
Golem lv.60
Hitmonlee lv.48(catching him up.)


----------



## Marcus

random guy said:
			
		

> Training for red
> Xatu lv.61
> Meganium lv.60
> Houndoom lv.60
> Lanturn lv.61
> Golem lv.60
> Hitmonlee lv.48(catching him up.)


Just to let you know Red has a level 92 Pikachu(I think)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I'm searching for a good ground/rock pokemon, around level 15 - 18.


----------



## VantagE

Okay, in some tunnel at Goldenrode City

Quilava lvl 23
Larvitar lvl 16
Jolteon lvl 24
Teddiursa lvl 12
Croagunk lvl 24
Shelgon lvl 40

Think I am going to go lvl Larvitar and Teddiursa here soon. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

Just got to Goldenrod city and went north to catch a Nidoran male.

Quilava lv19
Furret lv 18
Slowpoke lv 18
Nidoran lv12


----------



## Mr. L

Marcus said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training for red
> Xatu lv.61
> Meganium lv.60
> Houndoom lv.60
> Lanturn lv.61
> Golem lv.60
> Hitmonlee lv.48(catching him up.)
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know Red has a level 92 Pikachu(I think)
Click to expand...

No,It's level 88.


----------



## NikoKing

Just played some plaza games with MrCrazyDavis ;D .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Just played some plaza games with MrCrazyDavis ;D .


Fun times haha : P


----------



## NikoKing

Now I'm ready to battle MrCrazyDavis, if anyone wants to battle me (even if you're not far in the story) then feel free to PM me.


----------



## NikoKing

Training KFC (Combusken) via Exp. Share by battling the E4.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Does anyone have a Tauros I can have?


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a Tauros I can have?


I have one on my Platinum, but it's level 45.  I can however catch a  Level 16-20 Tauros at the safari zone after I stop training KFC and Cyndaquil  .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Anyone can give me a kings rock ? If your not using it...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Tauros I can have?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on my Platinum, but it's level 45.  I can however catch a  Level 16-20 Tauros at the safari zone after I stop training KFC and Cyndaquil  .
Click to expand...

Perfect. One of them plox. What do you want in return? Oh and I'll have to trade tomorrow.


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Tauros I can have?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on my Platinum, but it's level 45.  I can however catch a  Level 16-20 Tauros at the safari zone after I stop training KFC and Cyndaquil  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect. One of them plox. What do you want in return?
Click to expand...

It's a freebie, since I'm bored ;P .  I'll try to catch one, but it might take a while since Koga is so annoying with his accuracy lowering skills.


----------



## muffun

Beat Red like a week ago. Dunno what to do know.

I'm currently mass-breeding Swablu with Dragon Rush.

Team: 
Politoed
Swablu (Exp. Share)


----------



## NikoKing

Muffun said:
			
		

> Beat Red like a week ago. Dunno what to do know.
> 
> I'm currently mass-breeding Swablu with Dragon Rush.
> 
> Team:
> Politoed
> Swablu (Exp. Share)


That's pretty much what I've been doing, except with Porgyon mass-breeding.


----------



## SilentHopes

I wish there was a way that all of the gyms would take their badges back, but you could still fight them.


----------



## NikoKing

Time to catch some Tauros  .


----------



## Rockman!

Rorato said:
			
		

> I wish there was a way that all of the gyms would take their badges back, but you could still fight them.


You can still face the gym leaders, you just have to get their phone numbers.


----------



## Tyeforce

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Anyone can give me a kings rock ? If your not using it...


You can get one in Slowpoke Well.


----------



## Cottonball

Caught my red Gyarados ^_^


----------



## NikoKing

Anyone want to try out the "Battle Frontier" option with me on Wi-Fi? (Only those who unlocked it either in Platinum or HG/SS can do it D: ) .


----------



## Rockman!

Damndamndamn, Niko.

I wish I had Wi-Fi!

>_<


----------



## Mr. L

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way that all of the gyms would take their badges back, but you could still fight them.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still face the gym leaders, you just have to get their phone numbers.
Click to expand...

How D:?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Rockman!

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way that all of the gyms would take their badges back, but you could still fight them.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still face the gym leaders, you just have to get their phone numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How D:?!?!?!!?!?
Click to expand...

http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/gym-rematch.shtml


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can give me a kings rock ? If your not using it...
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one in Slowpoke Well.
Click to expand...

On the floor or on the pokemon you mean ?


----------



## Silverstorms

Darn.

I lost the Jump Contest by 1 point.


----------



## NikoKing

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can give me a kings rock ? If your not using it...
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one in Slowpoke Well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the floor or on the pokemon you mean ?
Click to expand...

It's at the basement of Slowpoke Well, and you have to talk to the researcher.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Darn.
> 
> I lost the Jump Contest by 1 point.


Could I have a phanphy please ?


----------



## Elliot

YES!
I was so happy when my sudowoodo (something like that :S) learned block. I'm encountering Entei and raikou so many times without knowing. Wish me luck! 8D.
(if you can you are wondering, block is a move that can't make the foe escape.)

EDIT: *censored.3.0* Raikou used a move to make me run away . D8.


----------



## Deleted User

I'm at Victory Road atm....not going into the League till my pokemon are all lvl 50.
Lugia-45
Typhlosion-44
Gyarados-44
Togetic-44
Ampharos-44
HM Slave-22


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just got to Kanto and fixed the Power Plant.
Right now I'm pretty much just messing around with the Safari Zone.

Poe(Slowking)-56
Fang(Feraligator)- 55
Drini(Dragonair)- 48
HM Slave 1(Tentacruel)- 39
HM Slave 2(Faanphy)- 30


----------



## NikoKing

http://www.filb.de/games/tools/aikotoba

ohhellyus.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> http://www.filb.de/games/tools/aikotoba
> 
> ohhellyus.


I could use that Tauros soon Niko, Bugsy is pwning me because two of my pokemon are weak to bug type moves.
Team:

Togepi level 18
Bayleef level 18
Slowpoke level 12


----------



## Marcus

Slightly concerned to the fact that my Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Slightly concerned to the fact that my Pok


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly concerned to the fact that my Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly concerned to the fact that my Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly concerned to the fact that my Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly concerned to the fact that my Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Just going into, I think it is Unicorn Cave?
> 
> Anyway, I have:
> 
> An almost hatched egg
> Level 12 Mareep
> Level 12 Pidgey
> Level 16 Chikorita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are good levels, and it's Union Cave =P Togepi's evil to train. Don't go to Union Cave yet, wait until it hatches and it will have Extrasensory. Use that on the bellsprouts and you can get a lot of exp. Or you can just go to the next town, it's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. realised it was Union as soon as I posted XD
> 
> Hmm, the Bellsprouts whereabouts, in the cave? It's evil you so...great :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bellsprouts are out before the cave. They are in the grass before you go in the cave, and on the route that has Dark Cave.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, just hatched now so will do so.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Those are good levels, and it's Union Cave =P Togepi's evil to train. Don't go to Union Cave yet, wait until it hatches and it will have Extrasensory. Use that on the bellsprouts and you can get a lot of exp. Or you can just go to the next town, it's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha. realised it was Union as soon as I posted XD
> 
> Hmm, the Bellsprouts whereabouts, in the cave? It's evil you so...great :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bellsprouts are out before the cave. They are in the grass before you go in the cave, and on the route that has Dark Cave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, just hatched now so will do so.
Click to expand...

Ok : D Now I just need to train up Slowpoke.


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. realised it was Union as soon as I posted XD
> 
> Hmm, the Bellsprouts whereabouts, in the cave? It's evil you so...great :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bellsprouts are out before the cave. They are in the grass before you go in the cave, and on the route that has Dark Cave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, just hatched now so will do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok : D Now I just need to train up Slowpoke.
Click to expand...

Where are you, have you beaten Bugsy yet?

Questiono you need a Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The bellsprouts are out before the cave. They are in the grass before you go in the cave, and on the route that has Dark Cave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, just hatched now so will do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok : D Now I just need to train up Slowpoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you, have you beaten Bugsy yet?
> 
> Questiono you need a Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## easpa

Can anyone suggest a good flying type pokemon I can use until I catch a Skarmory?

I'm in Ecruteak city, btw.


----------



## Marcus

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest a good flying type pokemon I can use until I catch a Skarmory?
> 
> I'm in Ecruteak city, btw.


Sounds nooby but, Pidgey is a solid choice. Maybe Spearow if you want a bit more of an aggressive Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest a good flying type pokemon I can use until I catch a Skarmory?
> 
> I'm in Ecruteak city, btw.


WOAAAH, you went fast! XD I'd suggest Pidgey or Hoothoot. I gotta go, see you in like an hour or so.


----------



## easpa

Marcus said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good flying type pokemon I can use until I catch a Skarmory?
> 
> I'm in Ecruteak city, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nooby but, Pidgey is a solid choice. Maybe Spearow if you want a bit more of an aggressive Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Training outside Union Cave to level 14 and above:

Chikorita 16
Mareep 13
Pidgey 13
Togepi 5


----------



## NikoKing

@CrazyDavis: I can't catch a Tauros, I'll try tomorrow (in my time).


----------



## Silverstorms

Quilava lv21
Furret lv21
Slowpoke lv21
Nidorino lv21
Eevee lv17

I just PP stalled the life out of Morty's Gengar. I couldn't stop laughing, until he got a critical hit on my Eevee with Struggle and killed it.


----------



## Elliot

Wtf, 18 hours in the game (Landed on 18 hours right now) and still im in Ecruteak city...
I like it 8D.
Slow gaming is fun :-D.
In the Ecruteak Gym. The Gym leader is hard .
EDIT: beated the 3rd gym leader :-D
On route 38.


----------



## Heartfout

In Goldenrod, training for Whitney. Got a Golbat lvl 22, a lvl 17 Sandshrew and a lvl 14 Heracross. Going to train them all to about lvl 20-24.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

HAHAHAHAHAHA SCREW YOU BUGSY

I got Fire Blast on his Scyther from Metronome. I've got the notch-eared pichu, and I'm on the GTS in Goldenrod City.


----------



## Draco Roar

Can anyone tell me where I can find HM Rock Smash?

Quilava: lvl:17
Pidgeotto: lvl:18
Onix: lvl:18
Unown: lvl: 16
(Temporarily keeping Shiny Pichu and Notch Eared Pichu in my Party)

At Goldenrod City.


----------



## Heartfout

My Sandshrew ripped through Bugsy's gym with Rock Tomb. 

Rock Smash is in Route 36, you can get to it through Violet city or if you have gotten rid of Sudo-de-woodo.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me where I can find HM Rock Smash?
> 
> Quilava: lvl:17
> Pidgeotto: lvl:18
> Onix: lvl:18
> Unown: lvl: 16
> (Temporarily keeping Shiny Pichu and Notch Eared Pichu in my Party)
> 
> At Goldenrod City.


You find it on a Hiker on the side of the Sudowoodo. You could get it early on, or after whitney.


----------



## Draco Roar

Ah right. Thanks Heartfout and MrCrazyDavis!


----------



## Marcus

Boom. Just beat Bugsy on second try. It was really close, if my Pidgey didn't have Quick Attack I would have lost. His Scyther was a beast.

Team:

Togepi:16
Bayleaf:17
Pidgey:17
Flaafy 16


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Boom. Just beat Bugsy on second try. It was really close, if my Pidgey didn't have Quick Attack I would have lost. His Scyther was a beast.
> 
> Team:
> 
> Togepi:16
> Bayleaf:17
> Pidgey:17
> Flaafy 16


That Scyther is a *censored.4.0* D:

In Goldenrod, not sure what to do anymore xD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Just went on a dog walk, got 96 watts =3


----------



## Josh

I'm open up a Pokemon graphics team shop, More information to come soon.


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Boom. Just beat Bugsy on second try. It was really close, if my Pidgey didn't have Quick Attack I would have lost. His Scyther was a beast.
> 
> Team:
> 
> Togepi:16
> Bayleaf:17
> Pidgey:17
> Flaafy 16


I got lucky with his Scyther. He used focus energy first turn, letting Sandshrew get a Rock tomb in, slowing him down enough to be hittable next turn. Fun times.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I'm training everyone to level 22 for Whitney.

Party:
Togepi level 19
Bayleef level 19
Slowpoke level 13


----------



## Heartfout

Does anyone else not really like the starters? I'm keeping Croconaw for HM-slavedom, but I generally ditch them pretty quickly...


----------



## Josh

I seriously need to catch up..

Totodile Lvl 9


----------



## Elliot

Finished the lighthouse in olivine town.
Pokemon: Furret :Level 24.
Machop: Level 25.
Pear(Bayleef): Level 25
King(Nidorino):Level 26
MyLilPony(Flaffy): Level 25
Gangsta(Sudowoodo): Level 24.
---
I seriously need to level up


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> I seriously need to catch up..
> 
> Totodile Lvl 9


You need to start saving the game my good man =D


----------



## Marcus

Anyone know a Pok


----------



## Josh

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to catch up..
> 
> Totodile Lvl 9
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start saving the game my good man =D
Click to expand...

, I know.

I need to catch a decent pokemon before the first gym, Any suggestions?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Anyone know a Pok


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to catch up..
> 
> Totodile Lvl 9
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start saving the game my good man =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , I know.
> 
> I need to catch a decent pokemon before the first gym, Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

Mareep and Gastly


----------



## Heartfout

Josh. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need to catch up..
> 
> Totodile Lvl 9
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start saving the game my good man =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , I know.
> 
> I need to catch a decent pokemon before the first gym, Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

Zubat's difficult at first, but good to raise in Spout Tower. Dunsprace is suprisingly good, and Gastly's pretty good as well. Maybe Geodude also?


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Anyone know a Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female


Why does that stop you?

BTW....my Golbat just evolved. It likes me.


----------



## Josh

I caught a Bellsprout, I needed a grass pokemon so that's still fine with me.


----------



## Elliot

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female


Where did you catch ditto?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that stop you?
> 
> BTW....my Golbat just evolved. It likes me.
Click to expand...

Because Ditto counts as a female.

I can breed Venonat, Pichu and Slowpoke for people. And I have a Dunsparce that might be male or I might trade.

@YouLittleElly - Route 34.


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that stop you?
> 
> BTW....my Golbat just evolved. It likes me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Ditto counts as a female.
> 
> I can breed Venonat, Pichu and Slowpoke for people. And I have a Dunsparce that might be male or I might trade.
> 
> @YouLittleElly - Route 34.
Click to expand...

If you have a male bellspout or Pars you should be able to breed it...


----------



## Elliot

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that stop you?
> 
> BTW....my Golbat just evolved. It likes me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Ditto counts as a female.
> 
> I can breed Venonat, Pichu and Slowpoke for people. And I have a Dunsparce that might be male or I might trade.
> 
> @YouLittleElly - Route 34.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a male bellspout or Pars you should be able to breed it...
Click to expand...

I can let you have my male bayleef. xD for someone that is level 25.. =P.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that stop you?
> 
> BTW....my Golbat just evolved. It likes me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Ditto counts as a female.
> 
> I can breed Venonat, Pichu and Slowpoke for people. And I have a Dunsparce that might be male or I might trade.
> 
> @YouLittleElly - Route 34.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a male bellspout or Pars you should be able to breed it...
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, same egg group. I'll have a look now, and thanks ; )


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught a Ditto! <3 So I can breed Slowpokes and stuff now for people. I'd breed Chikorita's, but Bayleef is a female
> 
> 
> 
> Why does that stop you?
> 
> BTW....my Golbat just evolved. It likes me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Ditto counts as a female.
> 
> I can breed Venonat, Pichu and Slowpoke for people. And I have a Dunsparce that might be male or I might trade.
> 
> @YouLittleElly - Route 34.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a male bellspout or Pars you should be able to breed it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can let you have my male bayleef. xD for someone that is level 25.. =P.
Click to expand...

No problem. Want me to breed a Totodile for you, then we can trade?


----------



## Elliot

Heartfout said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ditto counts as a female.
> 
> I can breed Venonat, Pichu and Slowpoke for people. And I have a Dunsparce that might be male or I might trade.
> 
> @YouLittleElly - Route 34.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a male bellspout or Pars you should be able to breed it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can let you have my male bayleef. xD for someone that is level 25.. =P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. Want me to breed a Totodile for you, then we can trade?
Click to expand...

I'll think about it . 
Can you breed a cyndaquil instead? ;O.
If not, sure for totodile.


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a male bellspout or Pars you should be able to breed it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can let you have my male bayleef. xD for someone that is level 25.. =P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. Want me to breed a Totodile for you, then we can trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll think about it .
> Can you breed a cyndaquil instead? ;O.
> If not, sure for totodile.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I just quoted the wrong post. That was meant to be for CrazyDave.

But if you want a free Totodile, then sure. I don't have an Cyniquils to breed...


----------



## Silverstorms

Ditto is genderless. You can breed it with anything, regardless of gender, and get an egg of the pokemon you breed it with.


----------



## Marcus

Question1: Where do you get a Ditto

Question 2:How rare is a Heracross in Azalea trees, I been looking for 30mins and still nothing? I hope I'm not looking for something that is 1% rare.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Question1: Where do you get a Ditto
> 
> Question 2:How rare is a Heracross in Azalea trees, I been looking for 30mins and still nothing? I hope I'm not looking for something that is 1% rare.


1. Route 34
2. Use Headbutt like crazy until you find one. And also, if the tree doesn't have anything in it when you headbutt it, it will never have a pokemon inside it.


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Question1: Where do you get a Ditto
> 
> Question 2:How rare is a Heracross in Azalea trees, I been looking for 30mins and still nothing? I hope I'm not looking for something that is 1% rare.


1.) Route 34, I think.

2.) Heracross only appears in mountain trees. There nearest mountain trees to Azalea is route 33, by where you come out of Union cave. They're pretty common there.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Bug catching contest time! I want a Scyther.


----------



## Josh

It's so hard to train a Bellsprout, What should I train it on?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's so hard to train a Bellsprout, What should I train it on?


Geodudes in Dark Cave? And I caught a Butterfree, Kakuna and Beedrill in the bug contest so far, but no Scyther :S


----------



## Heartfout

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's so hard to train a Bellsprout, What should I train it on?


You could try Geodudes in Dark Cave.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I found a plethora of Ditto on Route 47 if you use waterfall. I can go catch you guys one if you need it. 

Dragonair Lv 33
Lapras Lv 34
Golem Lv. 38
Typhlosion Lv. 40
Noctowl Lv. 42

Heading toward the League.


----------



## Josh

Thanks Davis and Heart, I will.


----------



## Marcus

Still no luck with the darn Heracross.


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Still no luck with the darn Heracross.


Where are you doing it?


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck with the darn Heracross.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you doing it?
Click to expand...

Route 33 Medium Size Trees.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

OM*G SCYTHER.


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck with the darn Heracross.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Route 33 Medium Size Trees.
Click to expand...

It should be there. That's when I got mine. Try hitting one tree several times.


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck with the darn Heracross.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Route 33 Medium Size Trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be there. That's when I got mine. Try hitting one tree several times.
Click to expand...

I'm staying on the same tree and hitting all the time. Is it a night only thing.

Also, should I use Heracross or Scyther in my team?


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck with the darn Heracross.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Route 33 Medium Size Trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be there. That's when I got mine. Try hitting one tree several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm staying on the same tree and hitting all the time. Is it a night only thing.
> 
> Also, should I use Heracross or Scyther in my team?
Click to expand...

It depends.

What moves do they both know?


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck with the darn Heracross.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Route 33 Medium Size Trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be there. That's when I got mine. Try hitting one tree several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm staying on the same tree and hitting all the time. Is it a night only thing.
> 
> Also, should I use Heracross or Scyther in my team?
Click to expand...

I'd say Heracross. Just because I'm a Heracross fanboy.

It should be all day.... maybe try a different tree?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I like Scizor more, and because I'm raising a Scyther now =3


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Route 33 Medium Size Trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be there. That's when I got mine. Try hitting one tree several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm staying on the same tree and hitting all the time. Is it a night only thing.
> 
> Also, should I use Heracross or Scyther in my team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends.
> 
> What moves do they both know?
Click to expand...

*Gets out his guide book*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Heracross</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Heracross:

Lvl    Move:

1-Night Slash
1-Tackle
1-Horn Attack
1-Endure
7-Fury Attack
13-Aerial Ace
19-Brick Break
25-Counter
31-Take Down
37-Close Combat
43-Reversal
49-Feint
55-Megahorn</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Scyther</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Scyther

1-Vacuum Wave
1-Quick Attack
1-Leer-
5-Focus Energy
9-Pursuit
13-False Swipe
17-Agility
21-Wing Attack
25-Fury Cutter
29-Slash
33-Razor Wind
37-Double Team
41-X-Scissor
45-Night Slash
49Double Hit
53-Air Slash
57-Sword Dance
61-Feint</div>


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It should be there. That's when I got mine. Try hitting one tree several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm staying on the same tree and hitting all the time. Is it a night only thing.
> 
> Also, should I use Heracross or Scyther in my team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends.
> 
> What moves do they both know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Gets out his guide book*
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Heracross</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Heracross:
> 
> Lvl    Move:
> 
> 1-Night Slash
> 1-Tackle
> 1-Horn Attack
> 1-Endure
> 7-Fury Attack
> 13-Aerial Ace
> 19-Brick Break
> 25-Counter
> 31-Take Down
> 37-Close Combat
> 43-Reversal
> 49-Feint
> 55-Megahorn</div>
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Scyther</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Scyther
> 
> 1-Vacuum Wave
> 1-Quick Attack
> 1-Leer-
> 5-Focus Energy
> 9-Pursuit
> 13-False Swipe
> 17-Agility
> 21-Wing Attack
> 25-Fury Cutter
> 29-Slash
> 33-Razor Wind
> 37-Double Team
> 41-X-Scissor
> 45-Night Slash
> 49Double Hit
> 53-Air Slash
> 57-Sword Dance
> 61-Feint</div>
Click to expand...

I'd use Scyther.


----------



## Trundle

WOAAHHH. This grew fast. XD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Indigo Plateau Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

MrMr said:
			
		

> WOAAHHH. This grew fast. XD


We loves us some pokemon. Training for Whitney:

Bayleef lv 22
Togepi lv 20
Scyther lv 15
Slowpoke lv 15


----------



## Elliot

5 more posts till 1000th post Lul xD
----
I'm training atm at route 40. 
Between, there are other places where you can find dittos not just route 34.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Mmkay. Would anyone like a battle? My pokemon range from 15-22, so no insane high levels if anyone does want one.


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOAAHHH. This grew fast. XD
> 
> 
> 
> We loves us some pokemon. Training for Whitney:
> 
> Bayleef lv 22
> Togepi lv 20
> Scyther lv 15
> Slowpoke lv 15
Click to expand...

I'll take you on with my lvl 29 Crobat. 

Training the rest for Whitney at the mo.

3 more to go!

EDIT: Or I would...if my DS would just bloody link to the internet!


----------



## Elliot

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Mmkay. Would anyone like a battle? My pokemon range from 15-22, so no insane high levels if anyone does want one.


is it okay if my pokemon is a range of 20-26? xD.


----------



## Silverstorms

Nidorino is a *censored.4.0* to train. It doesn't get a good move to lv43


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmkay. Would anyone like a battle? My pokemon range from 15-22, so no insane high levels if anyone does want one.
> 
> 
> 
> is it okay if my pokemon is a range of 20-26? xD.
Click to expand...

Sure, I guess. I'll add you. My codes in my sig.


----------



## easpa

I've just finished training and I'm about to face Morty.


----------



## Elliot

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmkay. Would anyone like a battle? My pokemon range from 15-22, so no insane high levels if anyone does want one.
> 
> 
> 
> is it okay if my pokemon is a range of 20-26? xD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I guess. I'll add you. My codes in my sig.
Click to expand...

K added you, meet you there 8D.
My code is in my sig, or my animal crossing FC thing.


----------



## Heartfout

Lvl 17 Heracross! You know what this means?


WHITNEY'S GOING DOWN!


----------



## Hiro

Anyone wants to battle? My highest Pok


----------



## bittermeat

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Lvl 17 Heracross! You know what this means?
> 
> 
> WHITNEY'S GOING DOWN!


Watch out for attract. xD


----------



## Heartfout

Rogar said:
			
		

> Anyone wants to battle? My highest Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Sorry YouLittleElly, my internet won't let me have DS and Computer on at the same time


----------



## Josh

New shop:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7345045/1/

Requests are only 1TBTB's.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> New shop:
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7345045/1/
> 
> Requests are only 1TBTB's.


Looks cool, I'll check it out later.


----------



## random guy

Training Hitmonlee.


----------



## Heartfout

Time to move the Sudowoodo!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Togepi evolved into Togetic on the way to Whitney's gym! Now let's battle her.


----------



## Fillfall

Beated 5th gym...
Team:
Feraligatr lvl. 38?
sudowodoo lvl 20
Venonat lvl 15
Hm slave


----------



## Heartfout

Current team: Lvl 30 Crobat, Lvl 24 Heracross and lvl 19 Venonat. Just going exploring Mount Mortar.


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm going to tackle the Elite 4.  Here's my team.

Feraligatr - Level 59
Blizzard
Crunch
Surf
Ice Fang

Growlithe - Level 58
Heat Wave
Crunch
Flare Blitz
Flamethrower

Donphan - Level 62
Take Down
Earthquake
Iron Tail
Assurance

Ampharos - Level 58
Iron Tail
ThunderPunch
Discharge
Signal Beam

Gengar - Level 56
Hypnosis
Dream Eater
Focus Punch
Shadow Ball

Dragonite - Level 59
Fly
Dragon Pulse
Surf
Flamethrower

I'm going to replace Donphan with a Steelix that knows Fire Fang, Thunder Fang, DragonBreath, and Earthquake.  However, I don't know how to acquire a Steelix that knows those moves.  Anybody want to help me out?  Also, once I get a fire stone in Kanto after beating the Elite Four, I'll evolve my Growlithe.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I'm going to tackle the Elite 4.  Here's my team.
> 
> Feraligatr - Level 59
> Blizzard
> Crunch
> Surf
> Ice Fang
> 
> Growlithe - Level 58
> Heat Wave
> Crunch
> Flare Blitz
> Flamethrower
> 
> Donphan - Level 62
> Take Down
> Earthquake
> Iron Tail
> Assurance
> 
> Ampharos - Level 58
> Iron Tail
> ThunderPunch
> Discharge
> Signal Beam
> 
> Gengar - Level 56
> Hypnosis
> Dream Eater
> Focus Punch
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Dragonite - Level 59
> Fly
> Dragon Pulse
> Surf
> Flamethrower
> 
> I'm going to replace Donphan with a Steelix that knows Fire Fang, Thunder Fang, DragonBreath, and Earthquake.  However, I don't know how to acquire a Steelix that knows those moves.  Anybody want to help me out?  Also, once I get a fire stone in Kanto after beating the Elite Four, I'll evolve my Growlithe.


I can probably help out with the Steelix. What pokemon will you trade?


----------



## Nic

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I'm going to tackle the Elite 4.  Here's my team.
> 
> Feraligatr - Level 59
> Blizzard
> Crunch
> Surf
> Ice Fang
> 
> Growlithe - Level 58
> Heat Wave
> Crunch
> Flare Blitz
> Flamethrower
> 
> Donphan - Level 62
> Take Down
> Earthquake
> Iron Tail
> Assurance
> 
> Ampharos - Level 58
> Iron Tail
> ThunderPunch
> Discharge
> Signal Beam
> 
> Gengar - Level 56
> Hypnosis
> Dream Eater
> Focus Punch
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Dragonite - Level 59
> Fly
> Dragon Pulse
> Surf
> Flamethrower
> 
> I'm going to replace Donphan with a Steelix that knows Fire Fang, Thunder Fang, DragonBreath, and Earthquake.  However, I don't know how to acquire a Steelix that knows those moves.  Anybody want to help me out?  Also, once I get a fire stone in Kanto after beating the Elite Four, I'll evolve my Growlithe.


Hey I can get you a firestone for free.


----------



## beehdaubs

@CrazyDavis:  I don't have very many Pokemon.  What would interest you?
@Hobo: That'd be great if you can manage to do it.


----------



## Hiro

My cute little Togepi evolved into a Togetic! ;D


----------



## Nic

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> @CrazyDavis:  I don't have very many Pokemon.  What would interest you?
> @Hobo: That'd be great if you can manage to do it.


I have time right now.  Send me your fc in a message.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> @CrazyDavis:  I don't have very many Pokemon.  What would interest you?
> @Hobo: That'd be great if you can manage to do it.


Could you get a Phanpy, Machop or Tyrogue, around lv 20?


----------



## beehdaubs

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CrazyDavis:  I don't have very many Pokemon.  What would interest you?
> @Hobo: That'd be great if you can manage to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you get a Phanpy, Machop or Tyrogue, around lv 20?
Click to expand...

I could easily get you a Phanpy at Level 20.  I'm going to need to hatch it first.  In fact, I could probably get you a machop and tyrogue too.  Pick 2 out of the three and I'll give 'em to you.


----------



## Heartfout

Just challenging Morty.

Crazy, have you tried exchanging a Drowzee for a Machop with the guy in the department store? 5F I think.


----------



## Cottonball

Rogar said:
			
		

> My cute little Togepi evolved into a Togetic! ;D


What level


----------



## NikoKing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cute little Togepi evolved into a Togetic! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> What level
Click to expand...

It evolves when you have a friendship with it.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CrazyDavis:  I don't have very many Pokemon.  What would interest you?
> @Hobo: That'd be great if you can manage to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you get a Phanpy, Machop or Tyrogue, around lv 20?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could easily get you a Phanpy at Level 20.  I'm going to need to hatch it first.  In fact, I could probably get you a machop and tyrogue too.  Pick 2 out of the three and I'll give 'em to you.
Click to expand...

Phanpy and Tyrogue please. And I'll get you the Steelix at around level 50 on Monday, if that's ok?


----------



## Heartfout

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cute little Togepi evolved into a Togetic! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> What level
Click to expand...

Togepi evolves when it's happy, not at any set level.

The same goes for Golbat, Chansey and quite a few of the baby pokemon.

Oh, and Eevee evolving into Espeon and Umbreon.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Heading to the Safari Zone to check it out.

Quilava
Ampharos
Seel
Scyther
Pidgeotto
Sandshrew

Forgot the levels. xD


----------



## easpa

I just got through the Team Rocket HQ

Team:
Quilava lv.30
Fearow lv.30
Onix lv.30
Gyarados lv.32
Ampharos. lv.32


----------



## beehdaubs

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CrazyDavis:  I don't have very many Pokemon.  What would interest you?
> @Hobo: That'd be great if you can manage to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you get a Phanpy, Machop or Tyrogue, around lv 20?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could easily get you a Phanpy at Level 20.  I'm going to need to hatch it first.  In fact, I could probably get you a machop and tyrogue too.  Pick 2 out of the three and I'll give 'em to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phanpy and Tyrogue please. And I'll get you the Steelix at around level 50 on Monday, if that's ok?
Click to expand...

Yup, sounds good.


----------



## Fillfall

Feraligatr lvl 40
Raticate lvl 20? [HM slave]
Sudowodoo lvl 21
Electrode lvl ?
Shuckle lvl ?
Goldeen lvl ? [HM slave]

Just beated 7th gym and noticed kanto.
Got the game yesterday xD


----------



## CatOfTheAbyss

i  dont have the  game (yet)  but im  planning on  getting  it for my  birthday, i  want  to  get  soul silver  though!


----------



## Fontana

After 1 hour and 68 Ultra Balls, Mewtwo uses struggle and kills himself. FML.


----------



## Cottonball

K so this is from memory.. becuase I switch it up alot 


Togepi
Gyarados
Onix  HM slave
Farafetch
Poliwhirl
The second evolvesion of Cynaquil


----------



## easpa

I'm in the Radio Tower, trying to defeat Team Rocket.

I'll post an update of my team tomorrow.


----------



## Heartfout

Just training Venonat and Chinchou to beat Chuck.


----------



## Fontana

So far Team is:
Feraligatr Lv. 100
Metang Lv. 38
Electivire Lv. 57
Bagon Lv. 20
Growlithe, Lv 10
Froslass Lv. 32

Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3


----------



## SilentHopes

Waluigi said:
			
		

> So far Team is:
> Feraligatr Lv. 100
> Metang Lv. 38
> Electivire Lv. 57
> Bagon Lv. 20
> Growlithe, Lv 10
> Froslass Lv. 32
> 
> Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3


I haven't even bothered to try--

No, wait. I went in. There. Happy? XD


----------



## Fontana

Rorato said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Team is:
> Feraligatr Lv. 100
> Metang Lv. 38
> Electivire Lv. 57
> Bagon Lv. 20
> Growlithe, Lv 10
> Froslass Lv. 32
> 
> Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even bothered to try--
> 
> No, wait. I went in. There. Happy? XD
Click to expand...

Lol, well good luck with that.


----------



## PaJami

Well, today I played a lot. I got all 16 badges and I caught Ho-Oh and Mewtwo. Yay me xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Beat Brock and Misty so far.
Got Poe up a few more levels, and close to evolving Drini into a Dragonite.


That's pretty much my report in for right now.


----------



## random guy

Getting the unowns.


----------



## Elliot

Slow gaming so much fun 8D.
I'm at CianWood city, just saw suicune, ran off. and fighting the noob 8D.


----------



## beehdaubs

Just beat the Elite 4.  Woo!  

I also just beat Lt. Surge.


----------



## m12

Does anyone have a Bulbasaur? I'm beginning to build up my pok


----------



## SilentHopes

Finally got my new team to level 100. Took me like 7 hours of straight gameplay.

By the way Males, I can get you a Bulbasaur.


----------



## m12

Wonderful. What would you like bred, out of those three choices? I'll have it ready by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SilentHopes

Mudkip, please.


----------



## m12

Great. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jas0n

Just beat Morty. His Gengar wiped out my entire team with shadowball, luckily he didn't use it on my Noctowl and I was able to beat the Gengar along with the rest of his pokemon with Confusion xD

Current Team:
Level 20 Growlithe
Level 21 Bayleef
Level 21 Flaaffy
Level 20 Staryu
Level 21 Krabby
Level 23 Noctowl


----------



## NikoKing

Going to catch Kyogre in HG.  I need a Groundon from anyone who has SS :S .


----------



## beehdaubs

Just got a Fire Stone from Bill's grandfather.  ARCANINE, YEAH!


----------



## NikoKing

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Just got a Fire Stone from Bill's grandfather.  ARCANINE, YEAH!


Where's Bill's grandfather? :O .


----------



## Jas0n

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Just got a Fire Stone from Bill's grandfather.  ARCANINE, YEAH!


Ihu, Arcanine is badass.


----------



## beehdaubs

NikoKing said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a Fire Stone from Bill's grandfather.  ARCANINE, YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Bill's grandfather? :O .
Click to expand...

North of Cerulean city.  He'll ask you to show him some various Pokemon.

If you show him a:
Oddish - Leaf Stone
Growlithe - Fire Stone
Lickitung - Everstone 
Staryu - Water Stone
Pichu - Thunderstone


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Going to catch Kyogre in HG.  I need a Groundon from anyone who has SS :S .


Niko, I've got a Groudon.


By the way, does anyone want to battle?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dern Tyrogue was being nothing but a pain in the ass, decided to just let em evolve into Hitmonchan. I'll probably breed em when I find the right Ditto. 

Dragonair Lv 36
Golem Lv 38
Lapras Lv. 38
Typholsion Lv 41
Noctowl Lv 43


----------



## Fontana

This game really needs a vs. seeker.


----------



## random guy

Caught 26 unown can't find ! and ? though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

random guy said:
			
		

> Caught 26 unown can't find ! and ? though.


Talked to the researchers?

@Waluigi: Phone numbers. I'm getting call bombed by everyone while I'm at the Elite Four. Bastards only call when I'm far away and can't fly back. >:L


----------



## Fontana

Tom said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught 26 unown can't find ! and ? though.
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to the researchers?
> 
> @Waluigi: Phone numbers. I'm getting call bombed by everyone while I'm at the Elite Four. Bastards only call when I'm far away and can't fly back. >:L
Click to expand...

Lol, the only Phone calls I get are from my Mom, and how she spends my money on the same damn berries every minute.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught 26 unown can't find ! and ? though.
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to the researchers?
> 
> @Waluigi: Phone numbers. I'm getting call bombed by everyone while I'm at the Elite Four. Bastards only call when I'm far away and can't fly back. >:L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, the only Phone calls I get are from my Mom, and how she spends my money on the same damn berries every minute.
Click to expand...

I almost wish that was happening right now. I'm training in Victory Road and it's like "Hey Tom, you awake? Good, come battle me ya prick. I'm on Route NOT IN KANTO so get moving or I'll call bomb you."


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to catch Kyogre in HG.  I need a Groundon from anyone who has SS :S .
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, I've got a Groudon.
> 
> 
> By the way, does anyone want to battle?
Click to expand...

Okay, once I capture the Kyogre I'll let you borrow him to get Rayquaza, then could you let me borrow Groundon so I could get Rayquaza?


----------



## Fontana

Tom said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught 26 unown can't find ! and ? though.
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to the researchers?
> 
> @Waluigi: Phone numbers. I'm getting call bombed by everyone while I'm at the Elite Four. Bastards only call when I'm far away and can't fly back. >:L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, the only Phone calls I get are from my Mom, and how she spends my money on the same damn berries every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost wish that was happening right now. I'm training in Victory Road and it's like "Hey Tom, you awake? Good, come battle me ya prick. I'm on Route NOT IN KANTO so get moving or I'll call bomb you."
Click to expand...

LOL, yeah, they always expect me to come to them. The inhabitants of this game are lazy. Also, I think a teacher giving a 10 year old her phone number is quite disturbing.


----------



## Fontana

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to catch Kyogre in HG.  I need a Groundon from anyone who has SS :S .
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, I've got a Groudon.
> 
> 
> By the way, does anyone want to battle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, once I capture the Kyogre I'll let you borrow him to get Rayquaza, then could you let me borrow Groundon so I could get Rayquaza?
Click to expand...

Good luck catching him Niko, he's got Aqua Ring, and it's really annoying.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught 26 unown can't find ! and ? though.
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to the researchers?
> 
> @Waluigi: Phone numbers. I'm getting call bombed by everyone while I'm at the Elite Four. Bastards only call when I'm far away and can't fly back. >:L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, the only Phone calls I get are from my Mom, and how she spends my money on the same damn berries every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost wish that was happening right now. I'm training in Victory Road and it's like "Hey Tom, you awake? Good, come battle me ya prick. I'm on Route NOT IN KANTO so get moving or I'll call bomb you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, yeah, they always expect me to come to them. The inhabitants of this game are lazy. Also, I think a teacher giving a 10 year old her phone number is quite disturbing.
Click to expand...

I dunno, the random Rest House on the way to Victory Road was weird. I've never liked them mainly because the occupants say something weird or try to get you to rest again. :L

Anyone know what kind of nature I should be looking for in a Ditto that'll breed with an Impish natured Pokemon?


----------



## NikoKing

Waluigi said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to catch Kyogre in HG.  I need a Groundon from anyone who has SS :S .
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, I've got a Groudon.
> 
> 
> By the way, does anyone want to battle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, once I capture the Kyogre I'll let you borrow him to get Rayquaza, then could you let me borrow Groundon so I could get Rayquaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck catching him Niko, he's got Aqua Ring, and it's really annoying.
Click to expand...

I have to abuse my Taunt for his damn Aqua Ring, but that only lasts 5 turns D: .


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to catch Kyogre in HG.  I need a Groundon from anyone who has SS :S .
> 
> 
> 
> Niko, I've got a Groudon.
> 
> 
> By the way, does anyone want to battle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, once I capture the Kyogre I'll let you borrow him to get Rayquaza, then could you let me borrow Groundon so I could get Rayquaza?
Click to expand...

Sure. Later though, cause it's kinda like 1 AM. :L


----------



## random guy

The reasreachers say ! and ? are somewhere but not where. Also sorting out my boxs is Rotom a legendary?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

random guy said:
			
		

> The reasreachers say ! and ? are somewhere but not where. Also sorting out my boxs is Rotom a legendary?


Some like to say Rotom is, but I disagree as it can be bred and it's fairly weak for a Legend.

Look around some, some chamber is supposed to open up somewhere. http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/ruinsofalph.shtml


----------



## Tree

May I ask if all of you are playing this in English or Japanese version? I suppose it's English though


----------



## Fontana

English.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Trying to level everyone up to 25 for a gym battle with Morty.

Bayleef level 27
Togetic level 24
Slowpoke level 23
Scyther level 22

I over-leveled Bayleef, but there were a lot of ground pokemon in Mt.Mortar and up to the Lake of Rage.


----------



## Khocol4te

Just found out how to get the EXP share, so now I am training my weaker Pokemon at the Elite 4 =D


----------



## Fontana

Does anyone know if it's possible to get the elevator working in the Silph Co. Building?


----------



## Fillfall

I am at whirl island don't have my flash pokemon with me  Can anyone remember where the daycare is?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Fillfall said:
			
		

> I am at whirl island don't have my flash pokemon with me  Can anyone remember where the daycare is?


Route 34, wild Ditto are also there.


----------



## Fillfall

I have played so much soul silver


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I'm going to the Goldenrod Department Store, because if you show this person a happy pokemon on Sunday, you get Return.


----------



## easpa

My team will be badass when I evolve my Onix.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Just got an Eevee from Bill. Getting TM27 and then fighting Morty.


----------



## Fillfall

Witch tm is flash? TM??


----------



## Tyeforce

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the elevator working in the Silph Co. Building?


You need to have a Rotom in the front of your Party.


----------



## Tyeforce

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Witch tm is flash? TM??


TM70. You can buy it in Goldenrod City.


----------



## Fillfall

4th floor?


----------



## Fontana

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the elevator working in the Silph Co. Building?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have a Rotom in the front of your Party.
Click to expand...

Okay, cool, thanks Tye.


----------



## easpa

I've just defeated Archer in the Radio Tower.


----------



## Marcus

Gargh, not playing yesterday has put me behind XD

Got a Scyther in the Bug Contest, training it up and will then wipe out Whitney and her...Miltank.


----------



## Fontana

Where the *censored.3.0* is this Karate King?!??! I'm looking everywhere in Mt. Mortar...


----------



## Marcus

Sorry for double post but does anyone know a place to train near Goldenrod city for the gym?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Gargh, not playing yesterday has put me behind XD
> 
> Got a Scyther in the Bug Contest, training it up and will then wipe out Whitney and her...Miltank.


That Miltank is so annoying... Attract and Milk Drink pissed me off. D:


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gargh, not playing yesterday has put me behind XD
> 
> Got a Scyther in the Bug Contest, training it up and will then wipe out Whitney and her...Miltank.
> 
> 
> 
> That Miltank is so annoying... Attract and Milk Drink pissed me off. D:
Click to expand...

Yeah, not looking forward to it :s

Does anyone know a place to train near Goldenrod city for the gym?


----------



## easpa

Hey, does Whirlpool have to be used at any time after the Whirl Islands?


----------



## Fontana

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Hey, does Whirlpool have to be used at any time after the Whirl Islands?


Yeah, at the Dragon's Den. Maybe some other places.


----------



## easpa

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does Whirlpool have to be used at any time after the Whirl Islands?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, at the Dragon's Den. Maybe some other places.
Click to expand...

Should I make a Whirlpool slave?


----------



## Silverstorms

Yay, just caught a Tauros for my HM Slave.


----------



## Marcus

Does anyone know a good place to train near Golden before the Gym?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

There's the underpass thing under Goldenrod. Then there's the route going up to the bug catching contest. If you go in National Park when there's no contest on, there's a lot of trainers nearby. And I'm not sure whether to have Flareon or Arcanine :S


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> There's the underpass thing under Goldenrod. Then there's the route going up to the bug catching contest. If you go in National Park when there's no contest on, there's a lot of trainers nearby. And I'm not sure whether to have Flareon or Arcanine :S


Thanks and I'd say Arcanine, it's a beast.

Just grabbed myself a Ditto round the grass around National Parks.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the underpass thing under Goldenrod. Then there's the route going up to the bug catching contest. If you go in National Park when there's no contest on, there's a lot of trainers nearby. And I'm not sure whether to have Flareon or Arcanine :S
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I'd say Arcanine, it's a beast.
> 
> Just grabbed myself a Ditto round the grass around National Parks.
Click to expand...

Oh, don't forget the GTS in Goldenrod. Search for a good pokemon.


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the underpass thing under Goldenrod. Then there's the route going up to the bug catching contest. If you go in National Park when there's no contest on, there's a lot of trainers nearby. And I'm not sure whether to have Flareon or Arcanine :S
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I'd say Arcanine, it's a beast.
> 
> Just grabbed myself a Ditto round the grass around National Parks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't forget the GTS in Goldenrod. Search for a good pokemon.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thinking of searching for a good water/fire Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the underpass thing under Goldenrod. Then there's the route going up to the bug catching contest. If you go in National Park when there's no contest on, there's a lot of trainers nearby. And I'm not sure whether to have Flareon or Arcanine :S
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and I'd say Arcanine, it's a beast.
> 
> Just grabbed myself a Ditto round the grass around National Parks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't forget the GTS in Goldenrod. Search for a good pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, thinking of searching for a good water/fire Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Waaaah....my game came out and I lost all my data and now I don't have Venonat or Chinchou anymore and I'm still dealing with Sudowoodo!


----------



## Khocol4te

13 Badges, 3 more to go!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Transferred a Vulpix over and I'm training it.


----------



## easpa

Team:

Gyarados lv.35
Fearow lv. 34
Steelix lv.35
Quilava lv.34
Ampharos lv.35


----------



## Fontana

Team so far:
Lv. 100 Feraligatr
Lv. 57 Electivire
Lv. 47 Froslass
Lv. 46 Metagross
Lv. 38 Shelgon
Lv. 10 Growlithe


----------



## Khocol4te

Caught the Snorlax, took me almost 40 minutes =D


----------



## Fontana

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Caught the Snorlax, took me almost 40 minutes =D


Lol,it took me 40 minutes to figure out how to wake him. Did you catch the Sudowoodo as well?


----------



## Callie

Training for Elite 4.

Team:
Fearow level 50
Ampharos level 50
Gengar level 50
Magmar level 50
Feraligatr level 44
Donphan level 36

I plan on going when everybody is level 50.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just now evolved my Electabuzz.
On my way to beat Sabrina.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I forgot I'd given Vulpix a Lucky Egg, and now it's level 28.

Team:
Bayleef Lv.27
Slowpoke Lv.25
Scyther Lv.25
Vulpix Lv.28
Togetic Lv.26


----------



## Hiro

I need a level 30 Blaziken/Combusken, anyone willing to trade?


----------



## Elliot

Training my pokemon to atleast 30, its going to take along time...


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Training my pokemon to atleast 30, its going to take along time...


Where are you now?


----------



## beehdaubs

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Where the *censored.3.0* is this Karate King?!??! I'm looking everywhere in Mt. Mortar...


I agree.  I can't *censored.3.0*ing find this guy.


Also, just got all 16 badges.  I'm on my way to Whirl Islands to catch Lugia WITH MY BRAND NEW GB PLAYER.


----------



## Elliot

Heartfout said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training my pokemon to atleast 30, its going to take along time...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you now?
Click to expand...

Cianwood City, getting ready for the gym there.


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training my pokemon to atleast 30, its going to take along time...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cianwood City, getting ready for the gym there.
Click to expand...

So, right where I was when I lost my data. Good luck.


----------



## Elliot

Heartfout said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training my pokemon to atleast 30, its going to take along time...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cianwood City, getting ready for the gym there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, right where I was when I lost my data. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks.
----
Can anyone give me a good place for training pokemon other then fishing? This for the 5th gym badge. Training pokemon up to level 30.


----------



## beehdaubs

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training my pokemon to atleast 30, its going to take along time...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cianwood City, getting ready for the gym there.
Click to expand...

Protip: Bring an electric Pokemon to take out his Poliwrath.  His Poliwrath knows a Hypnosis/Focus Punch combo and it's devastating.


----------



## random guy

Training to lv.65 for rematch with E4
@Waluigi
You have to enter through the middle cave entrance you should see water you can surf on which should lead you to a waterfall.


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training my pokemon to atleast 30, its going to take along time...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cianwood City, getting ready for the gym there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, right where I was when I lost my data. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> ----
> Can anyone give me a good place for training pokemon other then fishing? This for the 5th gym badge. Training pokemon up to level 30.
Click to expand...

I did quite a bit of training on that route between Morty's town (can't spell its name) and Olivane...


----------



## Tyler

Right now I'm training for the Elite Four.

Feraligatr - Lv 48
Ho-oh - Lv 47
Kangaskhan - Lv 40 
Gyarados - Lv 36
Furret - Lv 30
Noctowl - Lv 40

Edit: I'm actually thinking of switching Furret out for another Pokemon. Any suggestions?


----------



## beehdaubs

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Right now I'm training for the Elite Four.
> 
> Feraligatr - Lv 48
> Ho-oh - Lv 47
> Kangaskhan - Lv 40
> Gyarados - Lv 36
> Furret - Lv 30
> Noctowl - Lv 40
> 
> Edit: I'm actually thinking of switching Furret out for another Pokemon. Any suggestions?


I'd recommend Rhydon or Steelix (if you can get one).  Just because it seems like you're missing a rock/ground type pokemon.


----------



## Tyler

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm training for the Elite Four.
> 
> Feraligatr - Lv 48
> Ho-oh - Lv 47
> Kangaskhan - Lv 40
> Gyarados - Lv 36
> Furret - Lv 30
> Noctowl - Lv 40
> 
> Edit: I'm actually thinking of switching Furret out for another Pokemon. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend Rhydon or Steelix (if you can get one).  Just because it seems like you're missing a rock/ground type pokemon.
Click to expand...

I have a Ryhorn at Lv 35, so it'd require some training. 

I could get an Onix, but I don't have any Metal Coats to get it to evolve.


----------



## Mr. L

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm training for the Elite Four.
> 
> Feraligatr - Lv 48
> Ho-oh - Lv 47
> Kangaskhan - Lv 40
> Gyarados - Lv 36
> Furret - Lv 30
> Noctowl - Lv 40
> 
> Edit: I'm actually thinking of switching Furret out for another Pokemon. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend Rhydon or Steelix (if you can get one).  Just because it seems like you're missing a rock/ground type pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Ryhorn at Lv 35, so it'd require some training.
> 
> I could get an Onix, but I don't have any Metal Coats to get it to evolve.
Click to expand...

You can buy a metal coat at the pokeathalon dome for some points.


----------



## easpa

Hey, does anyone have any suggestions on what my sixth pokemon should be?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone have any suggestions on what my sixth pokemon should be?


Current team?


----------



## beehdaubs

I have both the Dubios Disc and Up-Grade now.  I could get Porygon-Z if I wanted to : D


----------



## Jas0n

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> I have both the Dubios Disc and Up-Grade now.  I could get Porygon-Z if I wanted to : D


Porygon is fugly though D;


----------



## beehdaubs

Jas0n said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the Dubios Disc and Up-Grade now.  I could get Porygon-Z if I wanted to : D
> 
> 
> 
> Porygon is fugly though D;
Click to expand...

Porygon is sexy.  Porygon 2 is sexier.  Porygon-Z is WTFAMILOOKINGAT


----------



## easpa

Tom said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone have any suggestions on what my sixth pokemon should be?
> 
> 
> 
> Current team?
Click to expand...

Steelix
Fearow
Typhlosion
Ampharos
Gyarados


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone have any suggestions on what my sixth pokemon should be?
> 
> 
> 
> Current team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steelix
> Fearow
> Typhlosion
> Ampharos
> Gyarados
Click to expand...

A grass, bug or ghost type would fit well in there. Try something like:

Butterfree
Parasect
Vileplume/Bellossom
Jumpluff
Gengar
Misdreavus


----------



## beehdaubs

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm training for the Elite Four.
> 
> Feraligatr - Lv 48
> Ho-oh - Lv 47
> Kangaskhan - Lv 40
> Gyarados - Lv 36
> Furret - Lv 30
> Noctowl - Lv 40
> 
> Edit: I'm actually thinking of switching Furret out for another Pokemon. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend Rhydon or Steelix (if you can get one).  Just because it seems like you're missing a rock/ground type pokemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Ryhorn at Lv 35, so it'd require some training.
> 
> I could get an Onix, but I don't have any Metal Coats to get it to evolve.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, and something I forgot to mention is that I found a Protector while exploring Mt. Silver.  It evolves Rhydon into Rhypherior after trading him while holding it.  If you want that, just ask.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

beehdaubs, your Steelix is nearly ready, I'm just having trouble finding an Earthquake TM, so is it ok if I teach it Dig or Stone Edge instead?


----------



## beehdaubs

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> beehdaubs, your Steelix is nearly ready, I'm just having trouble finding an Earthquake TM, so is it ok if I teach it Dig or Stone Edge instead?


Nah, you don't have to teach him Earthquake or anything.  I can find that on my own.

I have your Tyrogue ready at Level 10, and the Phanpy egg is almost hatched.

What level is the Steelix, and what moves does he know?


----------



## m12

Rorato, Mudkip is ready to trade for the Bulbasaur.


----------



## Tyeforce

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gargh, not playing yesterday has put me behind XD
> 
> Got a Scyther in the Bug Contest, training it up and will then wipe out Whitney and her...Miltank.
> 
> 
> 
> That Miltank is so annoying... Attract and Milk Drink pissed me off. D:
Click to expand...

USE MUSCLE.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs, your Steelix is nearly ready, I'm just having trouble finding an Earthquake TM, so is it ok if I teach it Dig or Stone Edge instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you don't have to teach him Earthquake or anything.  I can find that on my own.
> 
> I have your Tyrogue ready at Level 10, and the Phanpy egg is almost hatched.
> 
> What level is the Steelix, and what moves does he know?
Click to expand...

It's a lv 41 Onix, that is holding a Metal Coat and knows:

Curse
Rock Polish
Dragonbreath
Iron Tail

I'll need to trade it to you and back, so it evolves into Steelix and I can teach it Thunder + Fire Fang.


----------



## Tyeforce

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Caught the Snorlax, took me almost 40 minutes =D


The first time I battled him I accidentally defeated him. Damn Leftovers ruined my strategy. So, I outsmarted it the second time. I taught my Parasect Thief and stole his Leftovers! XD


----------



## beehdaubs

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs, your Steelix is nearly ready, I'm just having trouble finding an Earthquake TM, so is it ok if I teach it Dig or Stone Edge instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you don't have to teach him Earthquake or anything.  I can find that on my own.
> 
> I have your Tyrogue ready at Level 10, and the Phanpy egg is almost hatched.
> 
> What level is the Steelix, and what moves does he know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lv 41 Onix, that is holding a Metal Coat and knows:
> 
> Curse
> Rock Polish
> Dragonbreath
> Iron Tail
> 
> I'll need to trade it to you and back, so it evolves into Steelix and I can teach it Thunder + Fire Fang.
Click to expand...

Ok, awesome!  Would you mind if I traded over my own Onix with the Metal Coat instead?  Things would be quicker and I've trained this Onix since about Level 6 so he's pretty strong by now.

EDIT: And if I trade my own, could you still teach him Thunder and Fire Fang?


----------



## Hiro

Does anyone have a level 30 Combusken/Blaziken? D:

I need a level 30/35 Fire type Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs, your Steelix is nearly ready, I'm just having trouble finding an Earthquake TM, so is it ok if I teach it Dig or Stone Edge instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you don't have to teach him Earthquake or anything.  I can find that on my own.
> 
> I have your Tyrogue ready at Level 10, and the Phanpy egg is almost hatched.
> 
> What level is the Steelix, and what moves does he know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lv 41 Onix, that is holding a Metal Coat and knows:
> 
> Curse
> Rock Polish
> Dragonbreath
> Iron Tail
> 
> I'll need to trade it to you and back, so it evolves into Steelix and I can teach it Thunder + Fire Fang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, awesome!  Would you mind if I traded over my own Onix with the Metal Coat instead?  Things would be quicker and I've trained this Onix since about Level 6 so he's pretty strong by now.
> 
> EDIT: And if I trade my own, could you still teach him Thunder and Fire Fang?
Click to expand...

Yep. This is my Platinum game, my code is:
Jack
2579 - 2164 - 5724


----------



## Nic

Waluigi said:
			
		

> So far Team is:
> Feraligatr Lv. 100
> Metang Lv. 38
> Electivire Lv. 57
> Bagon Lv. 20
> Growlithe, Lv 10
> Froslass Lv. 32
> 
> Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3


I bet the first one is hacked right?


----------



## Tyeforce

Nic said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Team is:
> Feraligatr Lv. 100
> Metang Lv. 38
> Electivire Lv. 57
> Bagon Lv. 20
> Growlithe, Lv 10
> Froslass Lv. 32
> 
> Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the first one is hacked right?
Click to expand...

Or traded/migrated...


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Team is:
> Feraligatr Lv. 100
> Metang Lv. 38
> Electivire Lv. 57
> Bagon Lv. 20
> Growlithe, Lv 10
> Froslass Lv. 32
> 
> Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the first one is hacked right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or traded/migrated...
Click to expand...

Anyways it still be hacked.


----------



## Tyeforce

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Team is:
> Feraligatr Lv. 100
> Metang Lv. 38
> Electivire Lv. 57
> Bagon Lv. 20
> Growlithe, Lv 10
> Froslass Lv. 32
> 
> Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the first one is hacked right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or traded/migrated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways it still be hacked.
Click to expand...

I could be, but it could also be legit... The fact that it's at Lv. 100 doesn't mean it was automatically hacked. =p


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Team is:
> Feraligatr Lv. 100
> Metang Lv. 38
> Electivire Lv. 57
> Bagon Lv. 20
> Growlithe, Lv 10
> Froslass Lv. 32
> 
> Edit: Finally caught Mewtwo <3
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the first one is hacked right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or traded/migrated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways it still be hacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be, but it could also be legit... The fact that it's at Lv. 100 doesn't mean it was automatically hacked. =p
Click to expand...

It looks hacked because how in the world is his team level 38, 57,20,10,32  and he is in Kanto?


----------



## Tyeforce

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Or traded/migrated...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways it still be hacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be, but it could also be legit... The fact that it's at Lv. 100 doesn't mean it was automatically hacked. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks hacked because how in the world is his team level 38, 57,20,10,32  and he is in Kanto?
Click to expand...

He probably traded the Feraligatr from Diamond/Pearl/Platinum or migrated it from Ruby/Sapphire/FireRed/LeafGreen/Emerald. Or it's hacked.


----------



## beehdaubs

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs, your Steelix is nearly ready, I'm just having trouble finding an Earthquake TM, so is it ok if I teach it Dig or Stone Edge instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you don't have to teach him Earthquake or anything.  I can find that on my own.
> 
> I have your Tyrogue ready at Level 10, and the Phanpy egg is almost hatched.
> 
> What level is the Steelix, and what moves does he know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lv 41 Onix, that is holding a Metal Coat and knows:
> 
> Curse
> Rock Polish
> Dragonbreath
> Iron Tail
> 
> I'll need to trade it to you and back, so it evolves into Steelix and I can teach it Thunder + Fire Fang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, awesome!  Would you mind if I traded over my own Onix with the Metal Coat instead?  Things would be quicker and I've trained this Onix since about Level 6 so he's pretty strong by now.
> 
> EDIT: And if I trade my own, could you still teach him Thunder and Fire Fang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. This is my Platinum game, my code is:
> Jack
> 2579 - 2164 - 5724
Click to expand...

Ok, I added you on Heart Gold.  My code is in my sig.  I'm going to train my Onix a couple more levels so it can learn DragonBreath.


----------



## Nic

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lv 41 Onix, that is holding a Metal Coat and knows:
> 
> Curse
> Rock Polish
> Dragonbreath
> Iron Tail
> 
> I'll need to trade it to you and back, so it evolves into Steelix and I can teach it Thunder + Fire Fang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, awesome!  Would you mind if I traded over my own Onix with the Metal Coat instead?  Things would be quicker and I've trained this Onix since about Level 6 so he's pretty strong by now.
> 
> EDIT: And if I trade my own, could you still teach him Thunder and Fire Fang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. This is my Platinum game, my code is:
> Jack
> 2579 - 2164 - 5724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I added you on Heart Gold.  My code is in my sig.  I'm going to train my Onix a couple more levels so it can learn DragonBreath.
Click to expand...

Do you still want the Fire Stone?  If you want it still it will be a few minutes due to I'm pretty pissed that I got three shakes on a PokeBall and it popped out.


----------



## beehdaubs

Nic said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, awesome!  Would you mind if I traded over my own Onix with the Metal Coat instead?  Things would be quicker and I've trained this Onix since about Level 6 so he's pretty strong by now.
> 
> EDIT: And if I trade my own, could you still teach him Thunder and Fire Fang?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. This is my Platinum game, my code is:
> Jack
> 2579 - 2164 - 5724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I added you on Heart Gold.  My code is in my sig.  I'm going to train my Onix a couple more levels so it can learn DragonBreath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you still want the Fire Stone?  If you want it still it will be a few minutes due to I'm pretty pissed that I got three shakes on a PokeBall and it popped out.
Click to expand...

Nope.  I got one from Bill's Grandfather so I'm good.  Thanks for offering though.


----------



## Hiro

Does anybody want to trade me a level 30/35 Fire type Pok


----------



## Nic

Rogar said:
			
		

> Does anybody want to trade me a level 30/35 Fire type Pok


----------



## Hiro

Nic said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody want to trade me a level 30/35 Fire type Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Nic

Rogar said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody want to trade me a level 30/35 Fire type Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiro

Nic said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody want to trade me a level 30/35 Fire type Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Now going to face Whitney, expecting an absolute grind feast.

Scyther:16
Flaaffy:18
Bayleef:20
Pidgeotto:18
Togetic:20


----------



## Heartfout

If Sudowoodo has a fighting move, then the Magnemites won't be a problem (doubly so if it has a ground move). For Steelix, use a water type is my advice.


----------



## easpa

I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...


----------



## SilentHopes

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...


Do you have an Ice Type?

I just taught my Gyrados and my Feraligatr Ice Fang.


----------



## Heartfout

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...


Embrassingly, mine was Falkner. Pidgeotto got two criticals on both my Totodile and my Zubat with gust, koing them, and the rest of my pkmn died pretty quickly.


----------



## m12

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...


Bring an electric type for Kingdra if you don't have a Dragon type.


----------



## Heartfout

Rorato said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an Ice Type?
> 
> I just taught my Gyrados and my Feraligatr Ice Fang.
Click to expand...

Kingdra doesn't give a damn about your fancy shmancy ice types.


----------



## easpa

Rorato said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an Ice Type?
> 
> I just taught my Gyrados and my Feraligatr Ice Fang.
Click to expand...

My Gyarados knows an ice type move.
It also knows a dragon type move, like my Steelix.


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...
> 
> 
> 
> Embrassingly, mine was Falkner. Pidgeotto got two criticals on both my Totodile and my Zubat with gust, koing them, and the rest of my pkmn died pretty quickly.
Click to expand...

Lol I died on both gyms. Pidgeotto killed my Chikorita so I had to get Mareep, and Scyther got millions of Crit hits on me with his flippin Focus Energy.


----------



## SilentHopes

I don't think I've been defeated once in the whole game. 

Yeah... Wait, no that wasn't a defeat.... Yeah, I haven't.


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...
> 
> 
> 
> Embrassingly, mine was Falkner. Pidgeotto got two criticals on both my Totodile and my Zubat with gust, koing them, and the rest of my pkmn died pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I died on both gyms. Pidgeotto killed my Chikorita so I had to get Mareep, and Scyther got millions of Crit hits on me with his flippin Focus Energy.
Click to expand...

I didn't actually have any trouble with Bugsy...Scyther no like Rock Tomb to the face.


----------



## Hiro

Rorato said:
			
		

> I don't think I've been defeated once in the whole game.
> 
> Yeah... Wait, no that wasn't a defeat.... Yeah, I haven't.


/brag


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Clair will give me my first defeat of the game...
> 
> 
> 
> Embrassingly, mine was Falkner. Pidgeotto got two criticals on both my Totodile and my Zubat with gust, koing them, and the rest of my pkmn died pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I died on both gyms. Pidgeotto killed my Chikorita so I had to get Mareep, and Scyther got millions of Crit hits on me with his flippin Focus Energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't actually have any trouble with Bugsy...Scyther no like Rock Tomb to the face.
Click to expand...



Scyther do like stupid little Togepis and Bayleefs though.

Anyway, currently training my beastly Scyther in Whitney's gym.


----------



## SilentHopes

Heading out to train my starters

Treecko Lv11
Squirtle Lv2
Cyndaquil Lv2
Dialga Lv5
Mudkip Lv1 (Need to breed to get a male)
Charizard Lv55


----------



## Heartfout

Oooh, Machop has a Macho brace attached? Awesome. I'm going to be EV training my Venonat on Bellspouts and Gastlys then.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I'm ready when you are beehdaubs.


----------



## Marcus

Here I am Whitney!

*Battle cry*


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Here I am Whitney!
> 
> *Battle cry*


Make sure Miltank doesn't get a Rollout chain going. It hurts. Alot, and Scyther and Togetichik will feel it even worse.


----------



## Tyeforce

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Whitney!
> 
> *Battle cry*
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure Miltank doesn't get a Rollout chain going. It hurts. Alot, and Scyther and Togetichik will feel it even worse.
Click to expand...

<big><big>USE MUSCLE.</big></big>


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Whitney!
> 
> *Battle cry*
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure Miltank doesn't get a Rollout chain going. It hurts. Alot, and Scyther and Togetichik will feel it even worse.
Click to expand...

That's two of my Pok


----------



## SilentHopes

Well great. After wasting 20 minutes waiting for the Mudkip Egg to hatch, I GOT A GIRL AGAIN! >o<


----------



## Marcus

Rollout=Wipeout.

2 Pok


----------



## Nic

Rogar sorry I said that about Jasime.  I thought she was a bug type but she is the person who is in the lighthouse with the Ampharos.


----------



## Tyeforce

Rorato said:
			
		

> Well great. After wasting 20 minutes waiting for the Mudkip Egg to hatch, I GOT A GIRL AGAIN! >o<


I know how you feel, I hate female Pok


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok


----------



## Marcus

Milk drink for the...err...3rd time? D:<


----------



## Nic

Rorato said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

No big hitters. It's basically over :s


----------



## SilentHopes

Nic said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> No big hitters. It's basically over :s


If you trade me over some of your pokemon, I can quick train them up a couple levels.


----------



## Tyeforce

Nic said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, I hate female Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Rorato said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big hitters. It's basically over :s
> 
> 
> 
> If you trade me over some of your pokemon, I can quick train them up a couple levels.
Click to expand...

Din't worry, I'm keep at it do it even if I die trying!

Currently weakening up Miltank with Pidgeotto's Sand Attack, then roosting my Pidgeotoo c:

Stalling ftw!


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollout=Wipeout.
> 
> 2 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

IMPORTANT QUESTION:How much PP does Milk Drink have?


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> IMPORTANT QUESTION:How much PP does Milk Drink have?


10 or 15


----------



## Marcus

ARGH just used Milk Drink in the red zone!!!


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> IMPORTANT QUESTION:How much PP does Milk Drink have?


10.


----------



## Hiro

Nic said:
			
		

> Rogar sorry I said that about Jasime.  I thought she was a bug type but she is the person who is in the lighthouse with the Ampharos.


Lol, no problem


----------



## Marcus

Milk Drink must be on about 4 PP now.


----------



## Hiro

Does NOBODY have a level 30/35 fire type Pok


----------



## Marcus

I should have this match in the bag because it has about 2 Milk Drinks left and I still have Bayleef and Scyther and Pidgeotto.

Cmon!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Grinding everyone to level 33 for Chuck.

Bayleef level 30
Slowpoke level 29
Scyther level 29
Vulpix level 29
Togetic level 29


----------



## SilentHopes

Mudkip leveled up 9 times in the time it took to make 1 egg.

Day Care People are fast. o_o


----------



## Tyeforce

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you!  She was the most horrible trainer because all my Pokemon were all effective to that dang rollout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should've used <big><big>Muscle</big></big>.
> 
> Why is nobody taking my advice? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tye, are you talking about when she sends out the Clefairy use the X Attack and X Speed items?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no. Muscle is a Machop that a guy in Goldenrod City trades to you for a Drowzee. And it knows Low Kick. Low Kick = death of Miltank.
Click to expand...

Well...? Anyone? ._.


----------



## SilentHopes

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Should've used <big><big>Muscle</big></big>.
> 
> Why is nobody taking my advice? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tye, are you talking about when she sends out the Clefairy use the X Attack and X Speed items?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no. Muscle is a Machop that a guy in Goldenrod City trades to you for a Drowzee. And it knows Low Kick. Low Kick = death of Miltank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...? Anyone? ._.
Click to expand...

I didn't know there was a guy in Goldenrod you could trade to.

Wait, do you have the manual? e_e


----------



## Marcus

BOOM!!! Grinding with Pidgeottom=Victory!

It finally ran out of Milk Drink's and because of the Sand-Attacks I used Rollout missed 9/10 times. Never again will I abuse the move Sand-Attack c:


----------



## Tyeforce

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>Muscle</big></big>.
> 
> Why is nobody taking my advice? ._.
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, are you talking about when she sends out the Clefairy use the X Attack and X Speed items?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no. Muscle is a Machop that a guy in Goldenrod City trades to you for a Drowzee. And it knows Low Kick. Low Kick = death of Miltank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...? Anyone? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know there was a guy in Goldenrod you could trade to.
> 
> Wait, do you have the manual? e_e
Click to expand...

No, I just talk to _everyone_. He's in the Department Store.


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> BOOM!!! Grinding with Pidgeottom=Victory!
> 
> It finally ran out of Milk Drink's and because of the Sand-Attacks I used Rollout missed 9/10 times. Never again will I abuse the move Sand-Attack c:


Congrats

*Puts hand up for High Five*


----------



## NikoKing

Damn Kyogre :L .  Such an annoyance to catch.


----------



## Marcus

Rorato said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!!! Grinding with Pidgeottom=Victory!
> 
> It finally ran out of Milk Drink's and because of the Sand-Attacks I used Rollout missed 9/10 times. Never again will I abuse the move Sand-Attack c:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> *Puts hand up for High Five*
Click to expand...

*High fives*

Now to look for a Poliwag or Houndour in GTS. Which should I go for, I can only get one?


----------



## SilentHopes

Level 2 squirtle versus level 14 magikarp=Way too long of a battle!

 /)_<


----------



## Ryusaki

Just got the sixth gym badge I only started last night I think I am doing well.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Grinding is so boring... : (

@Marcus - Poliwag. I could trade you one.


----------



## NikoKing

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!!! Grinding with Pidgeottom=Victory!
> 
> It finally ran out of Milk Drink's and because of the Sand-Attacks I used Rollout missed 9/10 times. Never again will I abuse the move Sand-Attack c:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> *Puts hand up for High Five*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *High fives*
> 
> Now to look for a Poliwag or Houndour in GTS. Which should I go for, I can only get one?
Click to expand...

Poliwag if you don't have a good water type for sure.  Besides, Politoed is an awesome Pokemon  .


----------



## Fire_Fist

Thanks to Muscle the Machop, I've beaten all the trainers in the Goldenrod Gym but Whitney. My plan is: Low Kick on Miltank = Pwnage! (provided Miltank doesn't make me flinch enough to ruin that plan...)   

I don't think Clefairy will be any bother, unless it's metronome becomes Giga Impact or something else that's powerful...


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Damn Kyogre :L .  Such an annoyance to catch.


I caught Groudon in one shot.


I just threw a Premier Ball at it on the first turn and it caught. It's worked 3 times in all of my Pokemon games.


----------



## Nic

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!!! Grinding with Pidgeottom=Victory!
> 
> It finally ran out of Milk Drink's and because of the Sand-Attacks I used Rollout missed 9/10 times. Never again will I abuse the move Sand-Attack c:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> *Puts hand up for High Five*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *High fives*
> 
> Now to look for a Poliwag or Houndour in GTS. Which should I go for, I can only get one?
Click to expand...

I can get you a level 20 Houndor for free.


----------



## Marcus

Fire_Fist said:
			
		

> Thanks to Muscle the Machop, I've beaten all the trainers in the Goldenrod Gym but Whitney. My plan is: Low Kick on Miltank = Pwnage! (provided Miltank doesn't make me flinch enough to ruin that plan...)
> 
> I don't think Clefairy will be any bother, unless it's metronome becomes Giga Impact or something else that's powerful...


It used it 3 times on me.
1)Extreme Speed
2)Hyperbeam
2)Spacial Rend

WTF???

Hmm, I don't have a Water or Fire Pok


----------



## Josh

Dang, I'm way behind. I've been so busy that I've forgotten about Heart gold.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Kyogre :L .  Such an annoyance to catch.
> 
> 
> 
> I caught Groudon in one shot.
> 
> 
> I just threw a Premier Ball at it on the first turn and it caught. It's worked 3 times in all of my Pokemon games.
Click to expand...

Wow :O .  At least I can survive pretty much all of Kyogre's hits with my Dusknoir.


----------



## NikoKing

*censored.3.0* YES!  I CAUGHT KYOGRE!   .


----------



## Elliot

YES I CAUGHT A GYARADOS! 8D.
(the red shiny one 8D)
----------
Yay, Plus, i don't like Sudowoodo or Furret. I'm going to swap them out 8D.
When i got them, they were my temporary pokemon.
----------
In team rocket base, its pretty annoying.


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* YES!  I CAUGHT KYOGRE!   .


When do you want to trade?

By the way, Rayquaza's going to be double hard.




			
				YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Yay, Plus, i don't like Sudowoodo or Furret. I'm going to swap them out 8D.
> When i got them, they were my temporary pokemon.



I kept Furret and Sudowoodo until the end. Except Sudowoodo is still level 75.


----------



## Marcus

Hmm, I don't have a Water or Fire Pok


----------



## Tyeforce

Fire_Fist said:
			
		

> Thanks to Muscle the Machop, I've beaten all the trainers in the Goldenrod Gym but Whitney. My plan is: Low Kick on Miltank = Pwnage! (provided Miltank doesn't make me flinch enough to ruin that plan...)
> 
> I don't think Clefairy will be any bother, unless it's metronome becomes Giga Impact or something else that's powerful...


At least SOMEBODY took my advice. XD


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YES!  I CAUGHT KYOGRE!   .
> 
> 
> 
> When do you want to trade?
> 
> By the way, Rayquaza's going to be double hard.
Click to expand...

I'm free now, but I have to do homework in like 2 hours.  I'll let you borrow my Kyogre first  .


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YES!  I CAUGHT KYOGRE!   .
> 
> 
> 
> When do you want to trade?
> 
> By the way, Rayquaza's going to be double hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm free now, but I have to do homework in like 2 hours.  I'll let you borrow my Kyogre first  .
Click to expand...

Mmkay. Just let me get out of this battle and I'll be ready.


----------



## Marcus

Question:

When do you get the HM Fly?


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> When do you get the HM Fly?



Chuck's Wife.


----------



## NikoKing

Marcus said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> When do you get the HM Fly?


Chuck's wife gives you it once you beat him  .


----------



## SilentHopes

Okay Niko, I'm ready to trade.


----------



## Elliot

Fail me, <_<
I just remembered i have to go back to ecruteak city entering Mt Mortar then swim to Cianwood City >-< for the gym.


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> When do you get the HM Fly?


Beat Cianwoods gym and the girl outside will give it to you.


----------



## Marcus

Dang, that's a long way away :s

Oh well, does anyone have a Poliwhirl/Poliwag level 20 ish which does not have a Water Stone attached? Also, would it be better to evolve it into Poliwrath at 43 so it gets DynamicPunch, or wait til Poliwhirl learns Hydropump at 48 and then evolve, so it doesn't get to learn D.Punch?


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Okay Niko, I'm ready to trade.


Okay, let me get my Kyogre.  Do you know how to get the Jade Orb?


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> Dang, that's a long way away :s
> 
> Oh well, does anyone have a Poliwhirl/Poliwag level 20 ish which does not have a Water Stone attached? Also, would it be better to evolve it into Poliwrath at 43 so it gets DynamicPunch, or wait til Poliwhirl learns Hydropump at 48 and then evolve, so it doesn't get to learn D.Punch?


Poliwrath at 43.

You can get it Hydro Pump at the move rememberer at Blackthorn.


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Niko, I'm ready to trade.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let me get my Kyogre.  Do you know how to get the Jade Orb?
Click to expand...

I think so, don't you gotta like talk to Oak or Elm?

Meh, I'll look on Serebii.


----------



## Elliot

Marcus said:
			
		

> Dang, that's a long way away :s
> 
> Oh well, does anyone have a Poliwhirl/Poliwag level 20 ish which does not have a Water Stone attached? Also, would it be better to evolve it into Poliwrath at 43 so it gets DynamicPunch, or wait til Poliwhirl learns Hydropump at 48 and then evolve, so it doesn't get to learn D.Punch?


I think i got a level 25 polywhirl in my PC, i forgot :S. If i do, what are you willing to trade for it I was just wondering..i would give it for any pokemon 8D.


----------



## Marcus

Rorato said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, that's a long way away :s
> 
> Oh well, does anyone have a Poliwhirl/Poliwag level 20 ish which does not have a Water Stone attached? Also, would it be better to evolve it into Poliwrath at 43 so it gets DynamicPunch, or wait til Poliwhirl learns Hydropump at 48 and then evolve, so it doesn't get to learn D.Punch?
> 
> 
> 
> Poliwrath at 43.
> 
> You can get it Hydro Pump at the move rememberer at Blackthorn.
Click to expand...

Thanks dude c:

Okay Crazy, I'll trade the Poliwag at level 20 now if you want, want do you want in return?


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Niko, I'm ready to trade.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let me get my Kyogre.  Do you know how to get the Jade Orb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so, don't you gotta like talk to Oak or Elm?
> 
> Meh, I'll look on Serebii.
Click to expand...

You have to have Kyogre and Groundon in your party, then go to Oak's Lab and talk to him.  He'll give you the Jade Orb.


----------



## SilentHopes

Aquafina? You named your Kyogre Aquafina?

Really Niko? XD


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Aquafina? You named your Kyogre Aquafina?
> 
> Really Niko? XD


I was bored, and I wanted to nickname it :V .


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquafina? You named your Kyogre Aquafina?
> 
> Really Niko? XD
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored, and I wanted to nickname it :V .
Click to expand...

I probably would have called it Water Beast. ._.


I still think it's a funny nickname.


----------



## Marcus

Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?

Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?
> 
> Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?


Marcus, you can fish for them in the little pond that's in Ecruteak.

HOLY.... KYOGRE IS HUGE WHEN IT FOLLOWS YOU! O_O
IT'S THREE TIMES THE SIZE OF YOUR CHARACTER!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?
> 
> Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?


You can attach items to pokemon and trade them. And my Poliwag is level 15. I might be able to find a higher level one by surfing for a bit.


----------



## Marcus

Rorato said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?
> 
> Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can fish for them in the little pond that's in Ecruteak.
Click to expand...

Too far away, and what's more I need one now and don't have a fishing pole XD
Can you get a VS Seeker in this game? If so, I need to get it.

@Crazy:Could you train it up quickly? If not, don't worry too much, but I'd rather you did. What do you want in return?


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?
> 
> Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can fish for them in the little pond that's in Ecruteak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too far away, and what's more I need one now and don't have a fishing pole XD
> 
> Can you get a VS Seeker in this game? If so, I need to get it.
Click to expand...

I don't have one, and I beat the game. o_o


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?
> 
> Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can fish for them in the little pond that's in Ecruteak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too far away, and what's more I need one now and don't have a fishing pole XD
> Can you get a VS Seeker in this game? If so, I need to get it.
> 
> @Crazy:Could you train it up quickly? If not, don't worry too much, but I'd rather you did. What do you want in return?
Click to expand...

Trade me something like a Rattata. Let me try and find a higher level Poliwag for you =3


----------



## Elliot

Teaming up with Lance to beat Ariana and the grunt is fun :-D.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?
> 
> Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can fish for them in the little pond that's in Ecruteak.
> 
> HOLY.... KYOGRE IS HUGE WHEN IT FOLLOWS YOU! O_O
> IT'S THREE TIMES THE SIZE OF YOUR CHARACTER!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was walking with Kyogre talking to random NPCs... they didn't even react to what was following me D: .


----------



## Josh

Ready for the first gym /fail

Totodile Lvl 10
Bellsprout Lvl 10
Butterfree Lvl 10

Am I ready?


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a Poliwag level 19-21?
> 
> Also, can people trade items with each other via wireless?
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can fish for them in the little pond that's in Ecruteak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too far away, and what's more I need one now and don't have a fishing pole XD
> Can you get a VS Seeker in this game? If so, I need to get it.
> 
> @Crazy:Could you train it up quickly? If not, don't worry too much, but I'd rather you did. What do you want in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade me something like a Rattata. Let me try and find a higher level Poliwag for you =3
Click to expand...

Thanks man.

I'll just hang around the GTS and train up a bit.


----------



## NikoKing

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ready for the first gym /fail
> 
> Totodile Lvl 10
> Bellsprout Lvl 10
> Butterfree Lvl 10
> 
> Am I ready?


Trade your bellsprout for Rocky, then ditch Rocky if you don't want him on your team.  If you really want your Bellsprout I suggest not trading though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Any suggestions before I go up against Blue?


----------



## beehdaubs

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Any suggestions before I go up against Blue?


He's a pushover.


----------



## Josh

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the first gym /fail
> 
> Totodile Lvl 10
> Bellsprout Lvl 10
> Butterfree Lvl 10
> 
> Am I ready?
> 
> 
> 
> Trade your bellsprout for Rocky, then ditch Rocky if you don't want him on your team.  If you really want your Bellsprout I suggest not trading though.
Click to expand...

Rocky?


----------



## Elliot

Josh. said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the first gym /fail
> 
> Totodile Lvl 10
> Bellsprout Lvl 10
> Butterfree Lvl 10
> 
> Am I ready?
> 
> 
> 
> Trade your bellsprout for Rocky, then ditch Rocky if you don't want him on your team.  If you really want your Bellsprout I suggest not trading though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocky?
Click to expand...

Thats an onix .


----------



## NikoKing

Josh. said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the first gym /fail
> 
> Totodile Lvl 10
> Bellsprout Lvl 10
> Butterfree Lvl 10
> 
> Am I ready?
> 
> 
> 
> Trade your bellsprout for Rocky, then ditch Rocky if you don't want him on your team.  If you really want your Bellsprout I suggest not trading though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocky?
Click to expand...

The Onix in Violet City.  Go to the house near the Pokemon Center to trade Bellsprout for him.


----------



## Marcus

Has anyone managed to trade successfully in the Wifi club?

Me and Crazy are having problems.


----------



## SilentHopes

Soft Resetting for Shiny Rayquaza

@Marcus

You don't trade through the Wi-Fi club. The Wi-Fi club is for online mini-games, not trades and battles.


----------



## Josh

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the first gym /fail
> 
> Totodile Lvl 10
> Bellsprout Lvl 10
> Butterfree Lvl 10
> 
> Am I ready?
> 
> 
> 
> Trade your bellsprout for Rocky, then ditch Rocky if you don't want him on your team.  If you really want your Bellsprout I suggest not trading though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats an onix .
Click to expand...

Nevermind


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Soft Resetting for Shiny Rayquaza


Meh, could I have the Kyogre and Groundon before you do so?  It will take a while  .


@Josh: The house near the Pokemon Center.


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Resetting for Shiny Rayquaza
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, could I have the Kyogre and Groundon before you do so?  It will take a while  .
> 
> 
> @Josh: The house near the Pokemon Center.
Click to expand...

-_- Time to backtrack. I'm already at rayquaza.


----------



## Marcus

Has anyone managed to trade successfully in the Wifi club?

Me and Crazy are having problems.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Resetting for Shiny Rayquaza
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, could I have the Kyogre and Groundon before you do so?  It will take a while  .
> 
> 
> @Josh: The house near the Pokemon Center.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_- Time to backtrack. I'm already at rayquaza.
Click to expand...

Sorry, it's just I want to catch him today while I have free time.  You can try for another 30 or so mins. since I'm training off the E4 now.

@Marcus: I've traded like 20 times in the Wi-Fi club, so it might be a connection error for you.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Has anyone managed to trade successfully in the Wifi club?
> 
> Me and Crazy are having problems.


I've been able to. Is your signal all the way?


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to trade successfully in the Wifi club?
> 
> Me and Crazy are having problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been able to. Is your signal all the way?
Click to expand...

Yep, 3/3 bars.

What's your signal Crazy?


----------



## Josh

Got Rocky, Time for the gym


----------



## Draco Roar

I know I asked this yesterday but where abouts on Route 36 is HM Rock Smash.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to trade successfully in the Wifi club?
> 
> Me and Crazy are having problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been able to. Is your signal all the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 3/3 bars.
> 
> What's your signal Crazy?
Click to expand...

3 out of 3.


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to trade successfully in the Wifi club?
> 
> Me and Crazy are having problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been able to. Is your signal all the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 3/3 bars.
> 
> What's your signal Crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 out of 3.
Click to expand...

As Crazy told me it's either too much traffic or a problem with Nintendo's Wifi.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to trade successfully in the Wifi club?
> 
> Me and Crazy are having problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been able to. Is your signal all the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, 3/3 bars.
> 
> What's your signal Crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 out of 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Crazy told me it's either too much traffic or a problem with Nintendo's Wifi.
Click to expand...

brb, gotta pack my school bag.


----------



## SilentHopes

17th time soft resetting. No luck.


----------



## NikoKing

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I know I asked this yesterday but where abouts on Route 36 is HM Rock Smash.


Talk to the fat dude/hiker near where the Sudowoodo is.


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I asked this yesterday but where abouts on Route 36 is HM Rock Smash.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to the fat dude/hiker near where the Sudowoodo is.
Click to expand...

I never actually used rock smash in the game. :/


----------



## Draco Roar

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I asked this yesterday but where abouts on Route 36 is HM Rock Smash.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to the fat dude/hiker near where the Sudowoodo is.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh. Thanks Niko!


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I asked this yesterday but where abouts on Route 36 is HM Rock Smash.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to the fat dude/hiker near where the Sudowoodo is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never actually used rock smash in the game. :/
Click to expand...

Rock Smash is so much more useful in this game though, since it's the only way you can get the fossil Pokemon D: .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I asked this yesterday but where abouts on Route 36 is HM Rock Smash.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to the fat dude/hiker near where the Sudowoodo is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never actually used rock smash in the game. :/
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAAHAAAAAA SHINY RAQUAZAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> 23 soft resetts! YEEAAAAARRGFHGHGHGHGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, time to get serious. Prepare to be caught >
Click to expand...

You lucky *insert swares here*


----------



## SilentHopes

HAHAAHAAAAAA SHINY RAQUAZAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

23 soft resetts! YEEAAAAARRGFHGHGHGHGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, time to get serious. Prepare to be caught >
_________________________________________________

This is the first time I've soft reseted for a Shiny Legend.


----------



## Marcus

Ok, Crazy can't do it.

Anyone else can trade(right now) me a Poliwag level 19-22?

Please please please, I'll do anythhiiinnnnnngggg XD

*begs*


----------



## SilentHopes

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok, Crazy can't do it.
> 
> Anyone else can trade(right now) me a Poliwag level 19-22?
> 
> Please please please, I'll do anythhiiinnnnnngggg XD
> 
> *begs*


Anything, huh....

*Thinks*


Lol. I'd use the GTS, or go get the old rod.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok, Crazy can't do it.
> 
> Anyone else can trade(right now) me a Poliwag level 19-22?
> 
> Please please please, I'll do anythhiiinnnnnngggg XD
> 
> *begs*


I'm pretty sure I've got one. My friend code is under my avatar.


----------



## SilentHopes

Should I try to catch Rayquaza in an Ultra Ball, or a Luxury Ball?

Luxury Ball matches his colors.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> HAHAAHAAAAAA SHINY RAQUAZAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> 23 soft resetts! YEEAAAAARRGFHGHGHGHGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, time to get serious. Prepare to be caught >
> _________________________________________________
> 
> This is the first time I've soft reseted for a Shiny Legend.


That is the most lucky soft resetting I've seen :O .

Oh, and Luxury Ball since it's special.


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Crazy can't do it.
> 
> Anyone else can trade(right now) me a Poliwag level 19-22?
> 
> Please please please, I'll do anythhiiinnnnnngggg XD
> 
> *begs*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've got one. My friend code is under my avatar.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll add you and just confirm you do have one. I'll settle for level 18 and 23 but no more/less.

Thanks, I'll PM you my details.


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAAHAAAAAA SHINY RAQUAZAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> 23 soft resetts! YEEAAAAARRGFHGHGHGHGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, time to get serious. Prepare to be caught >
> _________________________________________________
> 
> This is the first time I've soft reseted for a Shiny Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most lucky soft resetting I've seen :O .
Click to expand...

I've seen a video of someone getting a shiny legend in like 4 soft resets, so no, not really.

Entei keeps getting pummeled by Outrage. :/
Gots to heal... Again.
Aquafina is too strong to touch him without 1 Hit Ko'ing it.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAAHAAAAAA SHINY RAQUAZAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> 23 soft resetts! YEEAAAAARRGFHGHGHGHGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, time to get serious. Prepare to be caught >
> _________________________________________________
> 
> This is the first time I've soft reseted for a Shiny Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most lucky soft resetting I've seen :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen a video of someone getting a shiny legend in like 4 soft resets, so no, not really.
Click to expand...

Oh wow :O .  Which legendary was it?


----------



## Marcus

Rorato said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAAHAAAAAA SHINY RAQUAZAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> 23 soft resetts! YEEAAAAARRGFHGHGHGHGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, time to get serious. Prepare to be caught >
> _________________________________________________
> 
> This is the first time I've soft reseted for a Shiny Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most lucky soft resetting I've seen :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen a video of someone getting a shiny legend in like 4 soft resets, so no, not really.
> 
> Entei keeps getting pummeled by Outrage. :/
> Gots to heal... Again.
> Aquafina is too strong to touch him without 1 Hit Ko'ing it.
Click to expand...

Just think if you screwed up now =p


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom said:
			
		

> Dern Tyrogue was being nothing but a pain in the ass, decided to just let em evolve into Hitmonchan. I'll probably breed em when I find the right Ditto.
> 
> Dragonair Lv 36
> Golem Lv 38
> Lapras Lv. 38
> Typholsion Lv 41
> Noctowl Lv 43


I could've done that n' got the pok


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAAHAAAAAA SHINY RAQUAZAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> 23 soft resetts! YEEAAAAARRGFHGHGHGHGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, time to get serious. Prepare to be caught >
> _________________________________________________
> 
> This is the first time I've soft reseted for a Shiny Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most lucky soft resetting I've seen :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen a video of someone getting a shiny legend in like 4 soft resets, so no, not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow :O .  Which legendary was it?
Click to expand...

Um.... I think it was Giratina.

It was a long time ago.


Entei has 7/146 Health. o_o 
I just healed him.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alright Marcus, I have a level 16 Poliwhirl. That's the only one I have.


----------



## SilentHopes

Okay, I gotta start throwing Balls quick, because Rayquaza is gonna kill himself If I don't.

Why does Outrage have to confuse it? >_>


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Alright Marcus, I have a level 16 Poliwhirl. That's the only one I have.


Hmm, can you train up like 4 levels? Don't worry if you cba, just I'd really appreciate c:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Red Gyarados battle. They're gonna be flooding the GTS, with people asking for lv 100 Mewtwos for them etc...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Marcus, I have a level 16 Poliwhirl. That's the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, can you train up like 4 levels? Don't worry if you cba, just I'd really appreciate c:
Click to expand...

Yeah it'll only take a couple of minutes. You can keep him afterwards too if you want.


----------



## SilentHopes

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Red Gyarados battle. They're gonna be flooding the GTS, with people asking for lv 100 Mewtwos for them etc...


You can't even find them on the GTS. 

I've looked, and I found none, except for normal gyrados's.
_________________________________________________

<big><big>*Rayquaza Update*</big></big>

7 Ultra balls, and no shakes at all.


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Marcus, I have a level 16 Poliwhirl. That's the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, can you train up like 4 levels? Don't worry if you cba, just I'd really appreciate c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it'll only take a couple of minutes. You can keep him afterwards too if you want.
Click to expand...

Thanks! C:

What do you mean keep him? Also, what do you want in return?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rorato said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Gyarados battle. They're gonna be flooding the GTS, with people asking for lv 100 Mewtwos for them etc...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even find them on the GTS.
> 
> I've looked, and I found none, except for normal gyrados's.
Click to expand...

I caught it on the first try. > With a great ball. XD


----------



## SilentHopes

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Gyarados battle. They're gonna be flooding the GTS, with people asking for lv 100 Mewtwos for them etc...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even find them on the GTS.
> 
> I've looked, and I found none, except for normal gyrados's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught it on the first try. > With a great ball. XD
Click to expand...

I caught it with a Pokeball. What now?! 

I don't like Great Balls. They look bad. That's why I don't catch Pokemon in them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Marcus, I have a level 16 Poliwhirl. That's the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, can you train up like 4 levels? Don't worry if you cba, just I'd really appreciate c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it'll only take a couple of minutes. You can keep him afterwards too if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! C:
> 
> What do you mean keep him? Also, what do you want in return?
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter. Go catch anything for me. lol


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Marcus, I have a level 16 Poliwhirl. That's the only one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, can you train up like 4 levels? Don't worry if you cba, just I'd really appreciate c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it'll only take a couple of minutes. You can keep him afterwards too if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! C:
> 
> What do you mean keep him? Also, what do you want in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. Go catch anything for me. lol
Click to expand...

I'll give you a pretty Oddish =p

Just tell me when you're done.


----------



## SilentHopes

24 Ultra balls, and still no luck.

I'ma try some Luxury Balls, just because they match his color exactly.
_______________________________________________________

I'm No. 1 on the top posters list again. 
I figured as much.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it'll only take a couple of minutes. You can keep him afterwards too if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! C:
> 
> What do you mean keep him? Also, what do you want in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. Go catch anything for me. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a pretty Oddish =p
> 
> Just tell me when you're done.
Click to expand...

I'm done, send me your info and I'll head on.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Why can't I just de-activate these Persian Alarm Statues? Oh well, I get to fight loads of Rocket grunts with epic music.

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU- That reminds me. I forgot to battle Chuck :s


----------



## NikoKing

Going to try to catch Latias  .


----------



## SilentHopes

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Why can't I just de-activate these Persian Alarm Statues? Oh well, I get to fight loads of Rocket grunts with epic music.
> 
> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUU- That reminds me. I forgot to battle Chuck :s


If you go into the room with the scientist, if you hit (A) on his laptop, it deactivates the statues.


----------



## SilentHopes

Finally got Rayquaza!

It took 47 Ultra Balls
and 15 Luxury Balls.

Caught it in a Luxury Ball.

384 Rayquaza
Sky High Pokemon
Dragon/Flying
Ht 23'00"
-------------
Wt 455.2 lbs.

It flies in the ozone layer, way up high in the sky. Until recently, no one had ever seen it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Looking for a free legit tyrogue ! Thanks


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Finally got Rayquaza!
> 
> It took 47 Ultra Balls
> and 15 Luxury Balls.
> 
> Caught it in a Luxury Ball.
> 
> 384 Rayquaza
> Sky High Pokemon
> Dragon/Flying
> Ht 23'00"
> -------------
> Wt 455.2 lbs.
> 
> It flies in the ozone layer, way up high in the sky. Until recently, no one had ever seen it.


Now can I have the Groundon and Kyogre?  .


----------



## SilentHopes

Yup.


----------



## m12

Does anyone have a Totodile? I can trade a Chikorita, Mudkip, Charmander, or Bulbasaur for it.


----------



## Marcus

Ok Trikki, I;m ready.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok Trikki, I;m ready.


Nvm. I see you're in the PM.


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Trikki, I;m ready.
> 
> 
> 
> I need your info.
Click to expand...

Good point XD

I'll PM it.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a Totodile? I can trade a Chikorita, Mudkip, Charmander, or Bulbasaur for it.


I have a Totodile Egg.

I'll take a Chikorita.


----------



## SilentHopes

Niko, I gave the Porygon's items.


----------



## m12

Rorato said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Totodile? I can trade a Chikorita, Mudkip, Charmander, or Bulbasaur for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Totodile Egg.
> 
> I'll take a Chikorita.
Click to expand...

Alright. I'll be connecting online in a minute. Thank you (again), Rorato.


----------



## Marcus

Just to let you know Crazy it was either your connection or it's cleared up now, because I managed to trade avec le Trikki 

Thanks Trikki!


----------



## NikoKing

Fighting Rayquaza. 
@Rorato: Thanks, but I'm not using those Porygons anyways xD .


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Just to let you know Crazy it was either your connection or it's cleared up now, because I managed to trade avec le Trikki
> 
> Thanks Trikki!


You can keep the EXP Share too. I figured it might help earlier on.


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know Crazy it was either your connection or it's cleared up now, because I managed to trade avec le Trikki
> 
> Thanks Trikki!
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep the EXP Share too. I figured it might help earlier on.
Click to expand...

Help yeah, thanks c:

I owe you one, when I'm higher in the game.


----------



## Josh

Who has a Delibird? I want one at least level 10.


----------



## SilentHopes

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Totodile? I can trade a Chikorita, Mudkip, Charmander, or Bulbasaur for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Totodile Egg.
> 
> I'll take a Chikorita.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright. I'll be connecting online in a minute. Thank you (again), Rorato.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the hold up. I was making lunch.


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm going to go through every area and catch all of the Pokemon there just so I can fill up my Pokedex.


----------



## NikoKing

Josh. said:
			
		

> Who has a Delibird? I want one at least level 10.


I have a Delibird, not sure what level it is though D: .

EDIT: It's level 33.


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a Delibird? I want one at least level 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Delibird, not sure what level it is though D: .
> 
> EDIT: It's level 33.
Click to expand...

That's a little high for where Josh is at. Lol.

My Game time is 56:56 Yay!


----------



## Josh

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a Delibird? I want one at least level 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Delibird, not sure what level it is though D: .
> 
> EDIT: It's level 33.
Click to expand...

Aw, It's too high for me.
Can you help me breed it? If that's fine with you.


----------



## NikoKing

Josh. said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a Delibird? I want one at least level 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Delibird, not sure what level it is though D: .
> 
> EDIT: It's level 33.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, It's too high for me.
> Can you help me breed it? If that's fine with you.
Click to expand...

Wait, do you want me to breed it or you to breed it?  If me, then that's fine  .  HOLY *censored.3.0* RAYQUAZA IS AT 1 HP.


----------



## Josh

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a Delibird? I want one at least level 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Delibird, not sure what level it is though D: .
> 
> EDIT: It's level 33.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, It's too high for me.
> Can you help me breed it? If that's fine with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, do you want me to breed it or you to breed it?  If me, then that's fine  .  HOLY *censored.3.0* RAYQUAZA IS AT 1 HP.
Click to expand...

Can you do it? I've not reached the day care yet 

Thanks.


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm looking for the following Pokemon:

Dunsparce
Stantler (I can get my own, so I don't need offers)
Mantine
Jumpluff (I can get my own, so I don't need offers)
Politoed
Ledyba
Spinarak
Sunkern
Wooper
Pineco
Qwilfish
Swinub
Hitmontop

LOL @ NIKO

did you save before you started the battle?! XD


----------



## Josh

Yes! I beat the first gym (I'm slow..)

Used Butterfree's confusion and Sleep powder.

Now to catch some new pokemon.

Totodile Lvl 11
Butterfree Lvl 12
Onix Lvl 11


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the following Pokemon:
> 
> Dunsparce
> Stantler (I can get my own, so I don't need offers)
> Mantine
> Jumpluff (I can get my own, so I don't need offers)
> Politoed
> Ledyba
> Spinarak
> Sunkern
> Wooper
> Pineco
> Qwilfish
> Swinub
> Hitmontop
> 
> LOL @ NIKO
> 
> did you save before you started the battle?! XD


Of course I saved  .  I have like 1/2 the Pokemon you're looking for besides a few.


----------



## easpa

I'm searching for Lugia.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I went on Wi-Fi and traded an ordinary Donphan for a Event Celebi that actually works!


----------



## NikoKing

Darkrai works wonders on Rayquaza  .  (and before you ask, the damn Darkrai is legit :L ).


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> I went on Wi-Fi and traded an ordinary Donphan for a Event Celebi that actually works!


Isn't this great! ^


----------



## NikoKing

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> I went on Wi-Fi and traded an ordinary Donphan for a Event Celebi that actually works!


Could I borrow it? D: .


----------



## Jrrj15

Im getting as many chikorita eggs as I can then hatch them all so i can get a shiny chikorita


----------



## Josh

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Im getting as many chikorita eggs as I can then hatch them all so i can get a shiny chikorita


Give me one


----------



## NikoKing

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Im getting as many chikorita eggs as I can then hatch them all so i can get a shiny chikorita


If you want an easier way to do it, you should try the RNG Abuse Trick (which is really complicated).   Or the Foreign Pokemon Method (when you breed with a foreign pokemon the chances of having a shiny egg are 1/2048.


----------



## SilentHopes

Hey Niko, did you catch Rayquaza yet?


----------



## Gethsamane

Just finished Sprout Tower.

Level 13 Cyndaquil
Level 11 Butterfree
Level 3   Onix

Yeah. I'm makin' good progress here. ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms

Typhlosion Lv37
Furret Lv38
Slowbro Lv38
Nidoking Lv37
Jolteon Lv38
Skarmory Lv35

Just beat the 8th gym.


----------



## easpa

I've saved right before Lugia.


----------



## DevilGopher

Still stuck at the pokemon league...  I hate training. T.T

Poliwhirl lv 40
Typhlosion lv 38
Pigeot lv 37
Shelgon lv 37
Ampharos lv 39
Sharroom lv 40


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Hey Niko, did you catch Rayquaza yet?


No D: . I haven't done much with Rayquaza since I had to do Art Homework.


----------



## Jas0n

Just got to Cianwood, would post pokemon levels but I can't remember XD


----------



## Away236

nidoking sucks im sorry. lol


----------



## Mr. L

Away236 said:
			
		

> nidoking sucks im sorry. lol


I like how you explain why they suck /)_- /sarcasm


----------



## NikoKing

Away236 said:
			
		

> nidoking sucks im sorry. lol


  .  

Just kidding  .  It IS your opinion.

Still trying to catch that damn Rayquaza.


----------



## NikoKing

EV Training Mr. Mime ;D .


----------



## Mr. L

Does anybody know a good strategy for hatching shiny eggs other than RNG Abuse Trick?


----------



## KCourtnee

I just beat the last Johto bym leader and am about to battle the kimono girls.


----------



## NikoKing

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Does anybody know a good strategy for hatching shiny eggs other than RNG Abuse Trick?


The Junichi Masuda Method.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cqsch18fnG4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cqsch18fnG4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
This video pretty much explains how to do it.


----------



## SilentHopes

Hey Niko, got rayquaza yet?


----------



## Elliot

Almost done to leveling all the pokemon to 30 8D.
I evolved my Flaffy to ampharos <3.
----


----------



## Wish

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Almost done to leveling all the pokemon to 30 8D.
> I evolved my Flaffy to ampharos <3.
> ----


Ampharos is overused. :l


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> Hey Niko, got rayquaza yet?


No D: .  You can have your Groundon back whenever you're ready  .


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Niko, got rayquaza yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No D: .  You can have your Groundon back whenever you're ready  .
Click to expand...

Now would be fine


Quick question, which would you prefer, Porygon 2, or a fossil Pokemon?


----------



## Fire_Fist

I beat the trainers in the Burnt Tower and also my rival. Lastly I beat all the trainers in the Ecruteak Gym but had to heal at a Pokemon centre...  <_<


----------



## Fontana

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the *censored.3.0* is this Karate King?!??! I'm looking everywhere in Mt. Mortar...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I can't *censored.3.0*ing find this guy.
> 
> 
> Also, just got all 16 badges.  I'm on my way to Whirl Islands to catch Lugia WITH MY BRAND NEW GB PLAYER.
Click to expand...

I know what to do now. There are 3 entrances to the cave. Go through the middle one. I'm pretty sure you have to surf there.


----------



## NikoKing

@Rorato: Which Fossil Pokemon do you have?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

In the Rocket Base at Mahogany Town. I played the radio frequency over the pokegear and Meganium got mad at meh


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> In the Rocket Base at Mahogany Town. I played the radio frequency over the pokegear and Meganium got mad at meh


Did you ever fight Chuck after realizing you forgot about him?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

NikoKing said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Rocket Base at Mahogany Town. I played the radio frequency over the pokegear and Meganium got mad at meh
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever fight Chuck after realizing you forgot about him?
Click to expand...

Yep, I destroyed Chuck Norris. Scyther took Poliwrath out with a Wing Attack, and Vulpix killed Primeape with Overheat.


----------



## Hal

I beat Soul Silver.
Transfer to Platinum.
Restart Soul Silver.
Getting Heart Gold For My Birthday.
Soon to Be Done


----------



## easpa

I'm about to challenge the Elite four.


----------



## Yokie

YES! I finally got it!

Anyways here's my team:
Fuji - (Quilava) Lv. 26
Storm - (Flaafy) Lv. 25

Does anybody know when you can catch a Natu?


----------



## easpa

I defeated Koga after he spammed the hell out of minimize. :/


----------



## Jas0n

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> YES! I finally got it!
> 
> Anyways here's my team:
> Fuji - (Quilava) Lv. 26
> Storm - (Flaafy) Lv. 25
> 
> Does anybody know when you can catch a Natu?


You can catch one outside of the Ruins of Alph I think


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @Rorato: Which Fossil Pokemon do you have?


I have all of the fossil pokemon.

I was gonna give you, I believe, a Cranidos?

I've already got Rampardos, so yeah.


----------



## Heartfout

Okay...thought I might as well go and beat the tar out of Chuck with my lvl 30 team, but then realised I haven't beaten Morty yet, so back I go!


----------



## SilentHopes

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Okay...thought I might as well go and beat the tar out of Chuck with my lvl 30 team, but then realised I haven't beaten Morty yet, so back I go!


FAIL! XD


Good luck with Chuck Norris.

Morty will spam the living turds out of scary face.


----------



## Heartfout

Rorato said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...thought I might as well go and beat the tar out of Chuck with my lvl 30 team, but then realised I haven't beaten Morty yet, so back I go!
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL! XD
> 
> 
> Good luck with Chuck Norris.
> 
> Morty will spam the living turds out of scary face.
Click to expand...

It's okay. I have a lvl 34 Crobat with bite. Last time (I forgot to save) it was lvl 31 and still OHKO'd all of Morty's pokemon with bite.


----------



## Ryusaki

No!!!!! I can't believe I forgot to save not I need to do the last three gym's again DAM!!


----------



## Heartfout

Bleach said:
			
		

> No!!!!! I can't believe I forgot to save not I need to do the last three gym's again DAM!!


That happened to me too.

Now I'm going to see if I can beat the Rocket Hideout before Jasmine and Chuck.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Rorato said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...thought I might as well go and beat the tar out of Chuck with my lvl 30 team, but then realised I haven't beaten Morty yet, so back I go!
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL! XD
> 
> 
> Good luck with Chuck Norris.
> 
> Morty will *spam the living turds out of scary face.*
Click to expand...

Well my rival's Croconaw did that exact same thing back when I fought him in Azalea Town AND when I fought him in the Burnt Tower! Damn, that was annoying...to be honest, I was surprised it used nothing else.  :blink:


----------



## easpa

Bleach said:
			
		

> No!!!!! I can't believe I forgot to save not I need to do the last three gym's again DAM!!


How far were you?


----------



## Heartfout

I got bored, so I'm going to beat the Rocket hideout, then beat Chuck and Jasmine. Furtehlulz.


----------



## easpa

I've just defeated Lance.


----------



## cornymikey

when do you get to trade with other people who have soul silver? like in person? I want to get a gengar.


----------



## Heartfout

cornymikey said:
			
		

> when do you get to trade with other people who have soul silver? like in person? I want to get a gengar.


If you have wi-fi internet access, you can trade over now


----------



## The Sign Painter

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know a good strategy for hatching shiny eggs other than RNG Abuse Trick?
> 
> 
> 
> The Junichi Masuda Method.
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cqsch18fnG4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cqsch18fnG4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> This video pretty much explains how to do it.
Click to expand...

So does this mean it will be easier to get a shiny Pikachu off of Surge's French Pikachu?


----------



## Silverstorms

Just caught Lugia.

Lugia - #249 (Timid): 15 - 16 / 14 - 15 / 25 - 26 / 20 - 22 / 24 - 25 / 23 - 24
Pretty nice considering I didn't soft reset. I might even use it.


----------



## Tornado

well I just Got the game so my pokemon are really weak oh and i got SS   these are my pokemon     Flaaffy Lv 23                                                                                                                                        Togetic Lv 27                                                                                                                                     Sudowoodo Lv 22                                                                                                                          Noctowl Lv 24                                                                                                                                 Onix Lv 22                                                                                                                                      Croconaw Lv 22


----------



## easpa

Hey, would Alakazam be the best choice for a Psychic type pokemon?


----------



## Marcus

Just beat Morty, another grind fest-that's 3 out of 4 gyms I've grinded in XD

Used Pidgeotto on Gengar, so his Shadow Balls didn't do anything, just a matter of grinding away his HP with Gust, and being patient. Used Sand-Attack so his accuracy was lowered for the Hypnosises. Scyther with Pursuit and Togepi with Extrasensory took down the rest.

Anyway with Pok


----------



## easpa

Marcus said:
			
		

> Just beat Morty, another grind fest-that's 3 out of 4 gyms I've grinded in XD
> 
> Used Pidgeotto on Gengar, so his Shadow Balls didn't do anything, just a matter of grinding away his HP with Gust, and being patient. Used Sand-Attack so his accuracy was lowered for the Hypnosises. Scyther with Pursuit and Togepi with Extrasensory took down the rest.
> 
> Anyway with Pok


----------



## Hub12

Anyone know a good place to train? Excluding Elite 4 and Red.


----------



## Marcus

Anyone up for a fight?

I'd only like to fight people with 18-24 Pok


----------



## DevilGopher

Stuck on Lance.  Think I might just level up that Totidile to replace my Poliwrath.


----------



## Josh

Who has a delibird?


----------



## AndyB

I got the 8 badges now, just training some before I head to the Elite Four... but for now, I'm playing Voltorb flip. =D

Current team:
Aya - (Rapidash) - Lvl.42
Petal - (Meganium) - Lvl.35
Scratch - (Persian) - Lvl.29
Gigawatt - (Jolteon) - Lvl.22
Webb - (Golduck) - Lvl.26
Brick - (Golem) - Lvl. 30


----------



## Silverstorms

Rival got a critical hit and a flinch on a Torrent boosted Waterfall from Feraligatr


----------



## Marcus

Can you breed legendaries with Ditto?


----------



## random guy

Rising Riolu's friendship so I can get grey's number.


----------



## Fire_Fist

A short while ago I beat Morty. Stupid Gastly cursed itself which allowed me to KO it with a single Thundershock from Flaafy. I kept healing it with Super Potion whilst it was dream-eaten by Haunter, luckiy Hypnosis had missed a few times allowing me to KO the lv 21 blighter! The other Haunter fell down a lot easier though thanks to paralysis a few Thundershocks. 

Lastly I used Togetic to confuse Gengar with Sweet Kiss and 2HKOed it with Extrasensory! Fog Badge GET!  ^_^


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> Can you breed legendaries with Ditto?


What... do get a baby Lugia etc? No. 
Legendaries, for the most part have no gender. Ones like Latias/Latios, that do have genders... they can't breed either.


----------



## Josh

Got my 2nd badge, On my way to the next town!

Croconaw Lvl 18
Butterfree Lvl 17
Onix Lvl 18

Any suggestions for Grass pokemon?


----------



## SilentHopes

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Hey, would Alakazam be the best choice for a Psychic type pokemon?


Espeon.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Got my 2nd badge, On my way to the next town!
> 
> Croconaw Lvl 18
> Butterfree Lvl 17
> Onix Lvl 18
> 
> Any suggestions for Grass pokemon?


Want to battle, I'm not that much better than you? Be a bit of a laugh, I'll only use 2 Pok


----------



## Mr. L

Trying to get a lucky egg,and no luck ;~;


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 2nd badge, On my way to the next town!
> 
> Croconaw Lvl 18
> Butterfree Lvl 17
> Onix Lvl 18
> 
> Any suggestions for Grass pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> Want to battle, I'm not that much better than you? Be a bit of a laugh, I'll only use 2 Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Got my 2nd badge, On my way to the next town!
> 
> Croconaw Lvl 18
> Butterfree Lvl 17
> Onix Lvl 18
> 
> Any suggestions for Grass pokemon?


Bellsprouts, Oddish.


----------



## Marcus

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Trying to get a lucky egg,and no luck ;~;


That took me hours on Diamond, two boxes full of Clefairys.

@Josh. :At the mo I have a couple of 22s and 21s, I'll use the 21s. If you accept, give me you details and I'll go the the Pokemon Center now.


----------



## Elliot

So after getting fly and beating the hell out of Chuck. I decided to do things 8D.
-----
I went to GTS and my trade was accepted. I got a level 1 chikorita named: DayLight i think. 
Can anyone breed a cyndaquil and trade it for my chikorita? xD.


----------



## Heartfout

Right. True to my word, I beat Pyrce before Chuck or Jasmine. (Good training for Heracross there!)

I've just OHKO'd every last Koffing/Weezing in the arsenal of the guy pretending to be the radio director with my trusty Lanturn. 

Oh, and sarafi zones unlocked, so not long now untill I get my Marowak!  once again.


----------



## SilentHopes

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Right. True to my word, I beat Pyrce before Chuck or Jasmine. (Good training for Heracross there!)
> 
> I've just OHKO'd every last Koffing/Weezing in the arsenal of the guy pretending to be the radio director with my trusty Lanturn.
> 
> Oh, and sarafi zones unlocked, so not long now untill I get my Marowak!  once again.


I found no marowak there. :|

@Mr.L

I can give you a lucky egg.


----------



## Heartfout

Rorato said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. True to my word, I beat Pyrce before Chuck or Jasmine. (Good training for Heracross there!)
> 
> I've just OHKO'd every last Koffing/Weezing in the arsenal of the guy pretending to be the radio director with my trusty Lanturn.
> 
> Oh, and sarafi zones unlocked, so not long now untill I get my Marowak!  once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I found no marowak there. :|
> 
> @Mr.L
> 
> I can give you a lucky egg.
Click to expand...

According to Bulbapedia, you can get Cubones in the desert region, although you need to have an extra three gameplay hours before you can unlock that.


----------



## Mr. L

Rorato said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. True to my word, I beat Pyrce before Chuck or Jasmine. (Good training for Heracross there!)
> 
> I've just OHKO'd every last Koffing/Weezing in the arsenal of the guy pretending to be the radio director with my trusty Lanturn.
> 
> Oh, and sarafi zones unlocked, so not long now untill I get my Marowak!  once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I found no marowak there. :|
> 
> @Mr.L
> 
> I can give you a lucky egg.
Click to expand...

Really?Thanks!What would you like in exchange for it?


----------



## SilentHopes

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. True to my word, I beat Pyrce before Chuck or Jasmine. (Good training for Heracross there!)
> 
> I've just OHKO'd every last Koffing/Weezing in the arsenal of the guy pretending to be the radio director with my trusty Lanturn.
> 
> Oh, and sarafi zones unlocked, so not long now untill I get my Marowak!  once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I found no marowak there. :|
> 
> @Mr.L
> 
> I can give you a lucky egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?Thanks!What would you like in exchange for it?
Click to expand...

I dunno, just give me whatever.

Alex
5242 4101 3398


----------



## Mr. L

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. True to my word, I beat Pyrce before Chuck or Jasmine. (Good training for Heracross there!)
> 
> I've just OHKO'd every last Koffing/Weezing in the arsenal of the guy pretending to be the radio director with my trusty Lanturn.
> 
> Oh, and sarafi zones unlocked, so not long now untill I get my Marowak!  once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I found no marowak there. :|
> 
> @Mr.L
> 
> I can give you a lucky egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?Thanks!What would you like in exchange for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, just give me whatever.
> 
> Alex
> 5242 4101 3398
Click to expand...

If you say so.......


T.J.
4039 8200 4710



Can you trade it now?


----------



## SilentHopes

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. True to my word, I beat Pyrce before Chuck or Jasmine. (Good training for Heracross there!)
> 
> I've just OHKO'd every last Koffing/Weezing in the arsenal of the guy pretending to be the radio director with my trusty Lanturn.
> 
> Oh, and sarafi zones unlocked, so not long now untill I get my Marowak!  once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I found no marowak there. :|
> 
> @Mr.L
> 
> I can give you a lucky egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?Thanks!What would you like in exchange for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, just give me whatever.
> 
> Alex
> 5242 4101 3398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.......
> 
> 
> T.J.
> 4039 8200 4710
> 
> 
> 
> Can you trade it now?
Click to expand...

Yeah, just let me get you added.

*Seeking Participants...*


----------



## Marcus

I'm just going to get Jasmine the potion. How far til I get Fly?


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> I'm just going to get Jasmine the potion. How far til I get Fly?


The town you go to. Beat the gym there and you get to use it


----------



## Marcus

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to get Jasmine the potion. How far til I get Fly?
> 
> 
> 
> The town you go to. Beat the gym there and you get to use it
Click to expand...

Sick, thanks. As soon as I get that, I'll be breeding Chikoritas and *censored1.2* knows what else =p


----------



## SilentHopes

Raikou for a Magikarp.

Best trade ever.


----------



## Mr. L

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Really?Thanks!What would you like in exchange for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno, just give me whatever.
> 
> Alex
> 5242 4101 3398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.......
> 
> 
> T.J.
> 4039 8200 4710
> 
> 
> 
> Can you trade it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just let me get you added.
> 
> *Seeking Participants...*
Click to expand...

Y-you're giving me a Raikou!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?


----------



## SilentHopes

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, just give me whatever.
> 
> Alex
> 5242 4101 3398
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.......
> 
> 
> T.J.
> 4039 8200 4710
> 
> 
> 
> Can you trade it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just let me get you added.
> 
> *Seeking Participants...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y-you're giving me a Raikou!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?
Click to expand...

YOU GAVE ME A LEVEL 72 MAGIKARP! O_O
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Awww... The magikarp is hacked. -_- 

Resort Area
Apparently met at
Lv. 72.
Somewhat of a clown.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

And yes. It was from Colosseum, so I don't want it.


----------



## Mr. L

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.......
> 
> 
> T.J.
> 4039 8200 4710
> 
> 
> 
> Can you trade it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just let me get you added.
> 
> *Seeking Participants...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y-you're giving me a Raikou!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU GAVE ME A LEVEL 72 MAGIKARP! O_O
> 
> And yes. It was from Colosseum, so I don't want it.
Click to expand...

Well,thanks,I guess I have 2 now xD,and yeah,I just caught that magikarp from platinum,in the resort area.


----------



## SilentHopes

Well, that's, I think 5 people I've helped so far, so yeah.

EDIT: I just realized, I hadn't caught magikarp before that trade. :/ It is kind of a useless Pokemon...


----------



## NikoKing

Do you want your Groundon back Rorato?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.......
> 
> 
> T.J.
> 4039 8200 4710
> 
> 
> 
> Can you trade it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just let me get you added.
> 
> *Seeking Participants...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y-you're giving me a Raikou!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU GAVE ME A LEVEL 72 MAGIKARP! O_O
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Awww... The magikarp is hacked. -_-
> 
> Resort Area
> Apparently met at
> Lv. 72.
> Somewhat of a clown.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> And yes. It was from Colosseum, so I don't want it.
Click to expand...

You can catch up to Lv. 100 Magikarp in the Resort Area Pond in Platinum.

AND RAGE AT EDGE OF THE NIGHT'S SKY. WHERE'S CLEFAIRY DAMMIT, NO MORE JIGGLYPUFFS.


----------



## Mr. L

Tom said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just let me get you added.
> 
> *Seeking Participants...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y-you're giving me a Raikou!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU GAVE ME A LEVEL 72 MAGIKARP! O_O
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Awww... The magikarp is hacked. -_-
> 
> Resort Area
> Apparently met at
> Lv. 72.
> Somewhat of a clown.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> And yes. It was from Colosseum, so I don't want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can catch up to Lv. 100 Magikarp in the Resort Area Pond in Platinum.
> 
> AND RAGE AT EDGE OF THE NIGHT'S SKY. WHERE'S CLEFAIRY DAMMIT, NO MORE JIGGLYPUFFS.
Click to expand...

HOW DARE HE ACCUSE ME OF TRADING A HACKED POKEMON,PFFT!J/k : P ,but seriously its not hacked,I thought people knew about those high leveled magikarps in the resort area.


----------



## Elliot

In jasmine's gym. 
She doesn't look hard. Only 3 pokemon.. No trainers.. I'll be fin---- Oh my gawd they have magnemites that learned thunderbolt. <_<


----------



## SilentHopes

I think I might restart, but not save the game. I feel like playing it over again. I'm just going to keep it charged.

You know what? I'm going to try with Chikorita this time. 

For a challenge.


----------



## random guy

Fighting Red.


----------



## SilentHopes

random guy said:
			
		

> Fighting Red.


Have fun with that. XD

If you don't OHKO his Pikachu and his Snorlax, you're screwed.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> I think I might restart, but not save the game. I feel like playing it over again. I'm just going to keep it charged.
> 
> You know what? I'm going to try with Chikorita this time.
> 
> For a challenge.


What about the Shiny Rayquaza? :O .


----------



## random guy

Just beat Red swaped def. on snorlax with Xatu then killed him with close combat with my macho braced Hitmonlee.
Xatu lv.70
Hitmonlee lv.70 
Houndoom lv.70
Lanturn lv70
Golem lv.70
Meganium lv.69


----------



## SilentHopes

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might restart, but not save the game. I feel like playing it over again. I'm just going to keep it charged.
> 
> You know what? I'm going to try with Chikorita this time.
> 
> For a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Shiny Rayquaza? :O .
Click to expand...

I'm not saving. I'm just going to charge my game when it's not in use so it can always be on. 

My other save is still there though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Training for the Elite Four, thinking of ways to quickly dispose of Muk. Probably an Earthquake from Golem.

Dragonair Lv. 38
Golem Lv. 39
Lapras Lv. 42
Typhlosion Lv. 42
Noctowl Lv. 43
Tyrogue Egg

And I'm breeding Tyrogue eggs.


----------



## SilentHopes

Tom said:
			
		

> Training for the Elite Four, thinking of ways to quickly dispose of Muk. Probably an Earthquake from Golem.
> 
> Dragonair Lv. 38
> Golem Lv. 39
> Lapras Lv. 42
> Typhlosion Lv. 42
> Noctowl Lv. 43
> Tyrogue Egg
> 
> And I'm breeding Tyrogue eggs.


To dispose of Muk, I would suggest an Ice Type.

So, something like, Ice beam, Blizzard, Aurora Beam, ect.
__________________________________________________________

<big><big>*Current Placement:*</big></big>

Cherrygrove City
Talking to Old Man
Chikorita,__________,_____________,____________

I'ma go play in my bedroom. I'm tired anyway.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training for the Elite Four, thinking of ways to quickly dispose of Muk. Probably an Earthquake from Golem.
> 
> Dragonair Lv. 38
> Golem Lv. 39
> Lapras Lv. 42
> Typhlosion Lv. 42
> Noctowl Lv. 43
> Tyrogue Egg
> 
> And I'm breeding Tyrogue eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> To dispose of Muk, I would suggest an Ice Type.
> 
> So, something like, Ice beam, Blizzard, Aurora Beam, ect.
Click to expand...

Lapras knows Ice Beam and Ice Shard, good enough? 

And that Black Sludge is a *censored.4.0*.


----------



## SilentHopes

Tom said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training for the Elite Four, thinking of ways to quickly dispose of Muk. Probably an Earthquake from Golem.
> 
> Dragonair Lv. 38
> Golem Lv. 39
> Lapras Lv. 42
> Typhlosion Lv. 42
> Noctowl Lv. 43
> Tyrogue Egg
> 
> And I'm breeding Tyrogue eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> To dispose of Muk, I would suggest an Ice Type.
> 
> So, something like, Ice beam, Blizzard, Aurora Beam, ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lapras knows Ice Beam and Ice Shard, good enough?
> 
> And that Black Sludge is a *censored.4.0*.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that works. You're going to want a high stat for Ice Type moves, I don't remember if it's Att. or Sp. Att.

Or just take your Pokemon with the best attack and spam the living heII out of it's strongest move.


----------



## Nic

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training for the Elite Four, thinking of ways to quickly dispose of Muk. Probably an Earthquake from Golem.
> 
> Dragonair Lv. 38
> Golem Lv. 39
> Lapras Lv. 42
> Typhlosion Lv. 42
> Noctowl Lv. 43
> Tyrogue Egg
> 
> And I'm breeding Tyrogue eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> To dispose of Muk, I would suggest an Ice Type.
> 
> So, something like, Ice beam, Blizzard, Aurora Beam, ect.
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> <big><big>*Current Placement:*</big></big>
> 
> Cherrygrove City
> Talking to Old Man
> Chikorita,__________,_____________,____________
> 
> *I'ma go play in my bedroom. I'm tired anyway.*
Click to expand...

I have a sick mind.


----------



## Ryusaki

Where is that dance group in these strange islands, how do i get to them!!!!!


----------



## random guy

Got my starters and the red orb.


----------



## Marcus

Nic said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training for the Elite Four, thinking of ways to quickly dispose of Muk. Probably an Earthquake from Golem.
> 
> Dragonair Lv. 38
> Golem Lv. 39
> Lapras Lv. 42
> Typhlosion Lv. 42
> Noctowl Lv. 43
> Tyrogue Egg
> 
> And I'm breeding Tyrogue eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> To dispose of Muk, I would suggest an Ice Type.
> 
> So, something like, Ice beam, Blizzard, Aurora Beam, ect.
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> <big><big>*Current Placement:*</big></big>
> 
> Cherrygrove City
> *Talking to Old Man*
> Chikorita,__________,_____________,____________
> 
> I'ma go play in my bedroom. I'm tired anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a sick mind.
Click to expand...

I have an even sicker mind =p


----------



## Marcus

Grinding in the water al Pok


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Grinding in the water al Pok


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just beat Blue.
Trying to breed a shiny Charmander. So far not much luck.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding in the water al Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding in the water al Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding in the water al Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding in the water al Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding in the water al Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tis what I was thinking too.
> 
> How is Houndour, a good choice?
> 
> Also @ Trikki, I don't suppose you have a Charmeleon level 20-25 do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm raising one right now, but I have about six another Charmanders if you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you helped me with the Poliwhirl for free, I'll pay you 400TBTB for a level 27 Charmeleon, if that's ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a little while to level one up for you. I'll message you when it's that level.
Click to expand...

Sure thing, thanks c:

Will give me time to level up a bit more before Chuck. Need all my Pok


----------



## Fontana

Team: 
Feraligatr: Lvl 100
Electivire: Lvl 60
Froslass: Lvl 53
Salamence: Lvl 50
Arcanine: Lvl 50
Metagross: Lvl 47

Using Legendaries in the Pokeathlon seems cheap. =\ 
But oh well, it works ;D


----------



## Marcus

Togetic is actually quite weak, or does it get any stronger?

It keeps dying when I try to train it ><


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Togetic is actually quite weak, or does it get any stronger?
> 
> It keeps dying when I try to train it ><


Use Porygon! ;D


----------



## Fontana

Is this a decent moveset for Arcanine?
- Flamethrower
- Flare Blitz
- Thunder Fang
- Extreme Speed


----------



## Prof Gallows

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Is this a decent moveset for Arcanine?
> - Flamethrower
> - Flare Blitz
> - Thunder Fang
> - Extreme Speed


Yeah that's pretty good.
Are you using it as your main pokemon?


----------



## Fontana

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a decent moveset for Arcanine?
> - Flamethrower
> - Flare Blitz
> - Thunder Fang
> - Extreme Speed
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's pretty good.
> Are you using it as your main pokemon?
Click to expand...

Yeah one of them. I'm sure there are better moves, but they're probably egg moves, and I cbf breeding the right one and lvling it up again.


----------



## Marcus

Should I ditch Togetic? If so, for which Pok


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Should I ditch Togetic? If so, for which Pok


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ditch Togetic? If so, for which Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ditch Togetic? If so, for which Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ditch Togetic? If so, for which Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I ditch Togetic? If so, for which Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Marcus said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Which are good apart from Polygon and Gengar? Want to go for something not as overused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Alakazam is underused and he's pretty good. I'm sure you can find an Abra in a wild grass patch close to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took Chuck out with a Slowpoke alone.
> But yeah, anything psychic or ghost would do good against him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is Extrasensory is crap :s
Click to expand...

I think you can buy psychic at the Dept Store in Goldenrod.


----------



## Elliot

Leveling pokemon to probably 35 or 33. 
I evolved my bayleef <3.
I evolved my nidorino. <3.


----------



## Gethsamane

Wrapping up in Slowpoke Well.

Debs (Level 16 Quilava)
Lambchop (Level 15 Mareep)
Brigadier (Level 14 Bellsprout)
Mama (Level 14 Wooper)
Hosch (Level 8 Sandshrew)

Yeah. Don't question my choice in nicknames. I have reasons.


----------



## SilentHopes

Violet City - Sprout Tower

Chikorita - Lv. 12
Rocky - Lv. 10 - Fainted
Gastly - Lv. 8

School Time. :|


----------



## Marcus

When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak link in my team at the moment.

In other news, just beat Chuck and got Fly-WOOT!


----------



## Heartfout

Well, Team Rocket's blasting off again!

I may add Giraffarig to my team....


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak ]You can't evolve it till you get the National Dex, I don't think.
> 
> But yeah, Togekiss is a massive step up.
> 
> What's Togetic's ablitity? Hustle or Serene Grace?


----------



## Hiro

Anyone got suggestions on Pok


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak ]You can't evolve it till you get the National Dex, I don't think.
> 
> But yeah, Togekiss is a massive step up.
> 
> What's Togetic's ablitity? Hustle or Serene Grace?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Damn, that's annoying. Thought you evolved it with the Shiny Stone.
> 
> My Togetic has Serene Grace with the Moveset:
> Yawn
> Charm
> Extrasensory
> Shadow Ball
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak ]You can't evolve it till you get the National Dex, I don't think.
> 
> But yeah, Togekiss is a massive step up.
> 
> What's Togetic's ablitity? Hustle or Serene Grace?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Damn, that's annoying. Thought you evolved it with the Shiny Stone.
> 
> My Togetic has Serene Grace with the Moveset:
> Yawn
> Charm
> Extrasensory
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try teaching it Fly for now instead of Charm. That will give you slightly better type coverage. You may want to just grind Togetic until it can hold it's own untill you can get better moves/evolve it though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Rogar said:
			
		

> Anyone got suggestions on Pok


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak ]You can't evolve it till you get the National Dex, I don't think.
> 
> But yeah, Togekiss is a massive step up.
> 
> What's Togetic's ablitity? Hustle or Serene Grace?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Damn, that's annoying. Thought you evolved it with the Shiny Stone.
> 
> My Togetic has Serene Grace with the Moveset:
> Yawn
> Charm
> Extrasensory
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try teaching it Fly for now instead of Charm. That will give you slightly better type coverage. You may want to just grind Togetic until it can hold it's own untill you can get better moves/evolve it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is, there aren't many good grinding places where I am in the game(going to Mahogany).
> 
> Any good places for EXP you know that I can go to?
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak ]You can't evolve it till you get the National Dex, I don't think.
> 
> But yeah, Togekiss is a massive step up.
> 
> What's Togetic's ablitity? Hustle or Serene Grace?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Damn, that's annoying. Thought you evolved it with the Shiny Stone.
> 
> My Togetic has Serene Grace with the Moveset:
> Yawn
> Charm
> Extrasensory
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try teaching it Fly for now instead of Charm. That will give you slightly better type coverage. You may want to just grind Togetic until it can hold it's own untill you can get better moves/evolve it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is, there aren't many good grinding places where I am in the game(going to Mahogany).
> 
> Any good places for EXP you know that I can go to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get into the Rocket's hideout in Mahogany, there's loads of statues that if you go past, guards will come. Just keep doing that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Damn, that's annoying. Thought you evolved it with the Shiny Stone.
> 
> My Togetic has Serene Grace with the Moveset:
> Yawn
> Charm
> Extrasensory
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try teaching it Fly for now instead of Charm. That will give you slightly better type coverage. You may want to just grind Togetic until it can hold it's own untill you can get better moves/evolve it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is, there aren't many good grinding places where I am in the game(going to Mahogany).
> 
> Any good places for EXP you know that I can go to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get into the Rocket's hideout in Mahogany, there's loads of statues that if you go past, guards will come. Just keep doing that.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## Heartfout

I just got beaten in the bug catching contest with a full health Pinser by a Kakuna and a Caterpie. A DAMN CATERPIE.


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak ]You can't evolve it till you get the National Dex, I don't think.
> 
> But yeah, Togekiss is a massive step up.
> 
> What's Togetic's ablitity? Hustle or Serene Grace?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Damn, that's annoying. Thought you evolved it with the Shiny Stone.
> 
> My Togetic has Serene Grace with the Moveset:
> Yawn
> Charm
> Extrasensory
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you remove Metronome? D:<
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Rogar said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When should I evolve my Togetic into Togekiss? What are Togekiss's moves and when does it learn them. Feel like Togetic is the weak ]You can't evolve it till you get the National Dex, I don't think.
> 
> But yeah, Togekiss is a massive step up.
> 
> What's Togetic's ablitity? Hustle or Serene Grace?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Damn, that's annoying. Thought you evolved it with the Shiny Stone.
> 
> My Togetic has Serene Grace with the Moveset:
> Yawn
> Charm
> Extrasensory
> Shadow Ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you remove Metronome? D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'd much rather use a reliable Shadow Ball against Lance's Dragonite when it has 50HP left, than get Tackle with Metronome.
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

I love the Safari Zone. Just caught a Cubone and a Lapras. 

Two of my favourite Pokemon!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus, you can evolve Togetic before the National Dex, I'm evolving mine just before I go to the elite four. Anyway, grinding for Pryce.

Meganium lv.36
Scyther lv.33
Slowpoke lv.32
Vulpix lv.32
Togetic lv.34


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus, you can evolve Togetic before the National Dex, I'm evolving mine just before I go to the elite four. Anyway, grinding for Pryce.
> 
> Meganium lv.36
> Scyther lv.33
> Slowpoke lv.32
> Vulpix lv.32
> Togetic lv.34


You're already actually on par with him. I think he's most powerful pokemon is lvl 33.


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can evolve Togetic before the National Dex, I'm evolving mine just before I go to the elite four. Anyway, grinding for Pryce.
> 
> Meganium lv.36
> Scyther lv.33
> Slowpoke lv.32
> Vulpix lv.32
> Togetic lv.34
> 
> 
> 
> You're already actually on par with him. I think he's most powerful pokemon is lvl 33.
Click to expand...

Is Pryce the Mahogany Gym? If so, how come his highest is lower than Jasmine's? :O


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can evolve Togetic before the National Dex, I'm evolving mine just before I go to the elite four. Anyway, grinding for Pryce.
> 
> Meganium lv.36
> Scyther lv.33
> Slowpoke lv.32
> Vulpix lv.32
> Togetic lv.34
> 
> 
> 
> You're already actually on par with him. I think he's most powerful pokemon is lvl 33.
Click to expand...

Serebii said 35 :S And I need a big Magikarp to get the Super Rod.

@Marcus - God knows, I just spammed Overheat and it died.


----------



## Jas0n

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus, you can evolve Togetic before the National Dex, I'm evolving mine just before I go to the elite four. Anyway, grinding for Pryce.
> 
> Meganium lv.36
> Scyther lv.33
> Slowpoke lv.32
> Vulpix lv.32
> Togetic lv.34


I'm at pryce and my highest level is level 30 XD


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus, you can evolve Togetic before the National Dex, I'm evolving mine just before I go to the elite four. Anyway, grinding for Pryce.
> 
> Meganium lv.36
> Scyther lv.33
> Slowpoke lv.32
> Vulpix lv.32
> Togetic lv.34
> 
> 
> 
> You're already actually on par with him. I think he's most powerful pokemon is lvl 33.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serebii said 35 :S And I need a big Magikarp to get the Super Rod.
> 
> @Marcus - God knows, I just spammed Overheat and it died.
Click to expand...

I know, I was lucky I had my Poliwhirl, or I was done for.

Going to Lake Rage:

Togetic Level 27
Poliwhirl Level 30
Flaaffy Level 26
Scyther Level 27
Bayleef Level 28


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Screw grinding, time to battle him. Choice Specs from the Lake of Rage + Meganium's Petal Dance = Win.


----------



## Heartfout

Pyrce is weird. I dunno why his highest level is lower than Jasmines. Maybe Jasmine was meant to be the seventh gym leader, but it got changed at the last moment or something.


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Screw grinding, time to battle him. Choice Specs from the Lake of Rage + Meganium's Petal Dance = Win.


Watch out for ice shard. That hurts, and Meganium will feel it.


----------



## Hiro

Anyone knows where i can catch ice pok


----------



## Jas0n

Rogar said:
			
		

> Anyone knows where i can catch ice pok


----------



## Heartfout

Rogar said:
			
		

> Anyone knows where i can catch ice pok


----------



## beehdaubs

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows where i can catch ice pok
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

lolololol

It took less than two minutes to beat Pryce. Specs Petal Dance is win.


----------



## Heartfout

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows where i can catch ice pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fire_Fist

Gah, my team is full yet there's no sign of a Pokemon that can Surf...  <_< 

Any suggestions for what I can use before I can head to Cianwood?


----------



## Heartfout

Fire_Fist said:
			
		

> Gah, my team is full yet there's no sign of a Pokemon that can Surf...  <_<
> 
> Any suggestions for what I can use before I can head to Cianwood?


What pokemon do you have at the moment?


----------



## Fire_Fist

Quilava, Pidgeotto, Flaafy, Muscle (Machop), Togetic and Geodude.


----------



## Hiro

Fire_Fist said:
			
		

> Quilava, Pidgeotto, Flaafy, Muscle (Machop), Togetic and Geodude.


Get a Wooper (;


----------



## Heartfout

Fire_Fist said:
			
		

> Quilava, Pidgeotto, Flaafy, Muscle (Machop), Togetic and Geodude.


I'd personnally switch out Geodude for something else. Do you have a Good Rod yet? You can get it in the lighthouse city.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Hmm, good idea. Maybe I should replace Geodude seeing as he'll be vulnerable to Fighting types. I know for sure Pidgeotto and Togetic will deal with Chuck and the other trainers. But...maybe I should replace Togetic with a Psychic type?

Edit: I haven't got the Good Rod yet, I'll be in Olivine once I fight the trainers in the route before it.


----------



## Cottonball

Togepi - 31
Gyarados - 32
Onix - 21
Quilava - 31
Poliwhirl - 27
Farfetch'd - 26


----------



## Heartfout

Fire_Fist said:
			
		

> Hmm, good idea. Maybe I should replace Geodude seeing as he'll be vulnerable to Fighting types. I know for sure Pidgeotto and Togetic will deal with Chuck and the other trainers. But...maybe I should replace Togetic with a Psychic type?
> 
> Edit: I haven't got the Good Rod yet, I'll be in Olivine once I fight the trainers in the route before it.


Depends. What's Togetic's ability? If it's Hustle, switch that out. If not, switch Pidgeotto unless you really want to keep it.


----------



## Heartfout

Current team (Can't remember levels): Crobat, Lanturn, Heracross, Cubone (ev training) and maybe Lapras, if I decide to keep it.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Fire_Fist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, good idea. Maybe I should replace Geodude seeing as he'll be vulnerable to Fighting types. I know for sure Pidgeotto and Togetic will deal with Chuck and the other trainers. But...maybe I should replace Togetic with a Psychic type?
> 
> Edit: I haven't got the Good Rod yet, I'll be in Olivine once I fight the trainers in the route before it.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. What's Togetic's ability? If it's Hustle, switch that out. If not, switch Pidgeotto unless you really want to keep it.
Click to expand...

My Togetic has Hustle, so I guess I will switch that out. Abra seems to be the first Psychic type to come to mind but...any other suggestions?


----------



## Marcus

Just caught the Red Gyarados with a Pok


----------



## Yokie

Got the fog badge. 

Team:
Fuji (Quilava) - 34
Storm (Ampharos) - 31
Ezzoe (Xatu) - 26
Lin Mo (Lapras) - 20 (Just got it)


----------



## Heartfout

Fire_Fist said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire_Fist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, good idea. Maybe I should replace Geodude seeing as he'll be vulnerable to Fighting types. I know for sure Pidgeotto and Togetic will deal with Chuck and the other trainers. But...maybe I should replace Togetic with a Psychic type?
> 
> Edit: I haven't got the Good Rod yet, I'll be in Olivine once I fight the trainers in the route before it.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. What's Togetic's ability? If it's Hustle, switch that out. If not, switch Pidgeotto unless you really want to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Togetic has Hustle, so I guess I will switch that out. Abra seems to be the first Psychic type to come to mind but...any other suggestions?
Click to expand...

I dunno. Drowzee's okay, and Venonat, while not a psysic type, is pretty fun...

Do you have a water type? Maybe best of both world's with Slowpoke/Bro/King?


----------



## Cottonball

Yaya!!, I was stuck but I went through that rocket tower thing now im doing the seventh gym


----------



## Fire_Fist

I'm now stumped as to whether to catch a Poliwag, Wooper or Slowpoke. I know Poliwag is capable of learning Psychic-type moves but Slowpoke can benefit from this the most. Wooper seems like a good candidate for beating Jasmine even though Quilava and Machop (probably Machoke by the time I fight her) could beat her quite easily...

Hmm, guess I'll pick Slowpoke.


----------



## AndyB

Just beat the Kimono girls. Also been hunting the dogs, I've caught Raikou and Entei is on 1 blip of health and is Paralyzed.


----------



## easpa

Current team:

Ampharos lv.47
Fearow lv.49
Typhlosion lv.46
Gyarados lv.46
Steelix lv.47


----------



## Mr. L

Trying to get a Chikorita,can anybody trade me one for a Totodile?


----------



## Smugleaf

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Trying to get a Chikorita,can anybody trade me one for a Totodile?


I'll breed my Meganium and get you one ;D


----------



## Cottonball

Im in one of those three island caves that you need whirlpool to get in


----------



## Mr. L

renmuN said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a Chikorita,can anybody trade me one for a Totodile?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll breed my Meganium and get you one ;D
Click to expand...

Thanks,umm,can you do it now?Sorry,its just that I need it quickly.


----------



## Smugleaf

Mr.L said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a Chikorita,can anybody trade me one for a Totodile?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll breed my Meganium and get you one ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,umm,can you do it now?Sorry,its just that I need it quickly.
Click to expand...

Sure, no problem  ^_^ 
Is it ok if I just give you the egg?


----------



## Mr. L

renmuN said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a Chikorita,can anybody trade me one for a Totodile?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll breed my Meganium and get you one ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,umm,can you do it now?Sorry,its just that I need it quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, no problem  ^_^
> Is it ok if I just give you the egg?
Click to expand...

Kay,Pm me when you're ready to trade.


----------



## Hub12

Doing random stuff. Training, catching, etc.


(Mango) Feraligtr - Level 57
(Geass)Lugia - Level 57
(The740)Ninetails - Level 58
(Yoshi)Ampharos - Level 58
(Silver)Latios - Level 56
Random pokemon Space. Usually filled with Ho-oh/Mewtwo.


----------



## SilentHopes

Just got home. Going to continue from where I was. 

Just beat the Elder in Sprout Tower. Playing slow is SO fun!


----------



## Smugleaf

Rorato said:
			
		

> Just got home. Going to continue from where I was.
> 
> Just beat the Elder in Sprout Tower. Playing slow is SO fun!


Must... resist... posting... Mario... saying... no...


----------



## Heartfout

Just got through Ice Path. Currently grinding for Claire.

Team:
Heracross, Lanturn, Crobat (All level 40)
Cubone level 21
Lapras level 16


----------



## SilentHopes

Well, Rocky was being dumb, and got killed by Pidgeotto.

Stupid thing won't respond to me. >:|


----------



## Elliot

Restarting. Hehe. :l


----------



## DevilGopher

Almost got my Crocanaw up to a Feraligatr to help me tackle the E 4.  Recommended move set?


----------



## Cottonball

In that radio tower, Quilava evolved to Typhlosion


----------



## Robin

I don't have this yet  Shall I get it guys? I don't really play on my DS anymore, play on my PS3 more.


----------



## Robin

EDIT: Sorry, double post fail thing happened :/


----------



## Marcus

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I don't have this yet  Shall I get it guys? I don't really play on my DS anymore, play on my PS3 more.


G.E.T  I.T  N.O.W

But seriously, you should. If you liked the other PKMN games(no, that's not Pikmin...) you'll love this one.


----------



## Robin

Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have this yet  Shall I get it guys? I don't really play on my DS anymore, play on my PS3 more.
> 
> 
> 
> G.E.T  I.T  N.O.W
> 
> But seriously, you should. If you liked the other PKMN games(no, that's not Pikmin...) you'll love this one.
Click to expand...

I probably will get it sometime, I remember how much I loved silver as a kid... I had 600 hours playtime on it or something...


----------



## Elliot

On my way to Prof Elm. 
Pet (Cyndaquil): Level 8.


----------



## Bacon Boy

How do I get the pok


----------



## SilentHopes

Alfred said:
			
		

> How do I get the pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Lol im currently between two choices:
Buy SoulSilver
Buy two laptops from my mate which work excellently and have nice games on.

hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Josh

Buy A Laptop Sanji.

Getting ready for the 3rd Gym, Should be easy.


----------



## SilentHopes

Sanji said:
			
		

> Lol im currently between two choices:
> Buy SoulSilver
> Buy two laptops from my mate which work excellently and have nice games on.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


SoulSilver would make you happier in the end.

But two laptops is the better deal.

Just buy 1 laptop and get soulsilver...


Win/Win

@Josh.

The third gym will pummel you to a pulp. Well, Milktank will.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rorato said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get the pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Rorato said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol im currently between two choices:
> Buy SoulSilver
> Buy two laptops from my mate which work excellently and have nice games on.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> SoulSilver would make you happier in the end.
> 
> But two laptops is the better deal.
> 
> Just buy 1 laptop and get soulsilver...
> 
> 
> Win/Win
> 
> @Josh.
> 
> The third gym will pummel you to a pulp. Well, Milktank will.
Click to expand...

No as in im buying one and getting the other free for


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist

What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)


----------



## Cottonball

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)


Im jealous .. you have an Eevee its my favorite pokemon


----------



## Bacon Boy

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)
> 
> 
> 
> Im jealous .. you have an Eevee its my favorite pokemon
Click to expand...

I can breed you one if you want.


----------



## Cottonball

Alfred said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)
> 
> 
> 
> Im jealous .. you have an Eevee its my favorite pokemon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can breed you one if you want.
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## NikoKing

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)


I would focus on training Togetic more, since Togetic becomes a really great Sp. Def pokemon and can take any kind of Special Attack that isn't Super Effective to it.

@Peekab00m: I have the Eevee I was going to give you a while ago, but I couldn't get to it.  I'll see if it's still in my Platinum or I'll just quickly breed one.


----------



## Cottonball

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)
> 
> 
> 
> I would focus on training Togetic more, since Togetic becomes a really great Sp. Def pokemon and can take any kind of Special Attack that isn't Super Effective to it.
> 
> @Peekab00m: I have the Eevee I was going to give you a while ago, but I couldn't get to it.  I'll see if it's still in my Platinum or I'll just quickly breed one.
Click to expand...

Kaay


----------



## SilentHopes

>_o

Just got back from a bike ride... tired... 

To... Soul--Silver!

Maybe a nap too... I cant even keep my hands on the keyboard anymore.
They keep slipping. ,_,


----------



## Cottonball

* Happy Dancing * 


So im transfering pokemon from my diamond version and I transfer 
 Machoke and right away it evolves 

okay so I was pretty happy about that  then I transfer a Kadabra and IT EVOLVES TOO!!!!


----------



## NikoKing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> * Happy Dancing *
> 
> 
> So im transfering pokemon from my diamond version and I transfer
> Machoke and right away it evolves
> 
> okay so I was pretty happy about that  then I transfer a Kadabra and IT EVOLVES TOO!!!!


Nice, I would keep the Alakazam if it's good leveled when you traded it.  By the way, I have an Eevee  .


----------



## Cottonball

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Happy Dancing *
> 
> 
> So im transfering pokemon from my diamond version and I transfer
> Machoke and right away it evolves
> 
> okay so I was pretty happy about that  then I transfer a Kadabra and IT EVOLVES TOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I would keep the Alakazam if it's good leveled when you traded it.  By the way, I have an Eevee  .
Click to expand...

Trade now? 


My fc is 0432 0605 2461


----------



## NikoKing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Happy Dancing *
> 
> 
> So im transfering pokemon from my diamond version and I transfer
> Machoke and right away it evolves
> 
> okay so I was pretty happy about that  then I transfer a Kadabra and IT EVOLVES TOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I would keep the Alakazam if it's good leveled when you traded it.  By the way, I have an Eevee  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade now?
> 
> 
> My fc is 0432 0605 2461
Click to expand...

Sure, and I registered ya  .


----------



## Cottonball

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Happy Dancing *
> 
> 
> So im transfering pokemon from my diamond version and I transfer
> Machoke and right away it evolves
> 
> okay so I was pretty happy about that  then I transfer a Kadabra and IT EVOLVES TOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I would keep the Alakazam if it's good leveled when you traded it.  By the way, I have an Eevee  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade now?
> 
> 
> My fc is 0432 0605 2461
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and I registered ya  .
Click to expand...

Alright I need to go in my rec room cuz I cant get wifi from my room so ill see ya in the trade room? lol


----------



## NikoKing

Yeah, I'll be hosting  .


----------



## Cottonball

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll be hosting  .


So wheres the daycare?   :3 



Thanks alot!!!!!     <3 <3 <3


----------



## NikoKing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll be hosting  .
> 
> 
> 
> So wheres the daycare?   :3
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot!!!!!     <3 <3 <3
Click to expand...

Below Goldenrod City, and you're welcome  .


----------



## AndyB

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)
> 
> 
> 
> Im jealous .. you have an Eevee its my favorite pokemon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can breed you one if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

You get given one in the game!


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in my HG party? Well . . . I have a Togetic (lvl 27, Male), Ampharos (lvl 30, Female), Quilava (lvl 34, Female), Vulpix (lvl 32, male), Pidgeotto (lvl 32, female) and Eevee (lvl 1, male. Traded from sister with Vulpix)
> 
> 
> 
> Im jealous .. you have an Eevee its my favorite pokemon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can breed you one if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get given one in the game!
Click to expand...

In HG/SS? OH YEA BY BILL! Where do you find him though?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Alfred said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can breed you one if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get given one in the game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In HG/SS? OH YEA BY BILL! Where do you find him though?
Click to expand...

Ercuteak City Pokemon Center, then he heads home for Goldenrod which is past the Game Corner. 

Hitmontop get! =D

Hitmontop Lv. 23
Golem Lv. 40
Dragonair Lv. 41
Typhlosion Lv. 41
Lapras Lv. 42
Noctowl Lv. 43


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tom said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get given one in the game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In HG/SS? OH YEA BY BILL! Where do you find him though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ercuteak City Pokemon Center, then he heads home for Goldenrod which is past the Game Corner.
Click to expand...

Thanks Tom! I <3 You. Marry Me.

No, jk on that last part. Just hyper. @_@


----------



## Gethsamane

Just arrived at Goldenrod, gonna need some training before I take on Whitney.

Debs (Level 18 Cyndaquil)
Lambchop (Level 16 Mareep [Not evolving it until 29. Then I only need one level with the hideous pink sheep])
Evanksi (Level 15 Wooper)
Hosch (Level 14 Sandshrew)
Brigadier (Level 14 Bellsprout)

Because I enjoy going against the norm, and wanna try some real random Pogeymanz this time around, my current plan for my final team will be:
Typhlosion
Victreebell 
Sandslash
Quagsire 
Ampharos
Xatu 

I know, it's far from what most people would consider an "ideal" team.... Or even a "usable" one. But I don't plan on going into competitive Wi-Fi, and I think I can make it work as far as the gym leaders/E4 go. Like I said, I'm looking for an unusual, out of the ordinary team. And, I think I can get almost all move-types covered in there. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Marcus

Took my  DS to bed last night(yes you sick minded fools, think whatever you want!)and cleared the Team Rocket Souvenir Shop in Mahogany. Bit disappointed at how easy Arianna and Petrel were, but there you go. Then had no problem beating Pryce even with my underleveled Pok


----------



## Fontana

Are there any requirements for getting into the group 'Team Rocket' on TBT? I was denied. <_<


----------



## Marcus

Bayleef evolved, and now currently kicking Team Rocket out of Goldenrod Radio Tower. Ampharos is turning into an absolute beast.

On another note, I have one Eevee egg. Will tell you the details once I've hatched it. Which is the best place to hatch an egg i.e somewhere where you can run in a straight line for ages/

@Waluigi:Hmm, I'd ask Andy because he pretty much accepts everyone.


----------



## random guy

Going back and catching pok


----------



## Ryusaki

I bet the game yesterday morning.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Beaten all 16 Gym Leaders!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just arrived in Pewter City. Have my:

Bossgodora (Japanese name for Aggron) in front and my Venasaur to help me take out his rock pok


----------



## Yokie

On my way for Cianwood.

Team:

Fuji (Quilava) - 34, Male
Storm (Ampharos - 32, Male
Nimbus (Xatu) - 30, Male
Laplace (Lapras) - 29, Female

I don't which Pok


----------



## Josh

On my way to the 4th gym, Going to catch a new pokemon and put my Togepi and Oddish (HM Slave) back in the PC.


----------



## Hiro

Does anyone know how we will get the Yellow Forest tomorrow?


----------



## Heartfout

Still grinding for Claire. Just keep grinding grinding, keep grinding griding.


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Still grinding for Claire. Just keep grinding grinding, keep grinding griding.


What you grinding to?

I'm battling her trainers with Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Rogar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how we will get the Yellow Forest tomorrow?


You download it off Mystery Gift. I finished school today until April 19th, so I have a load of time to find a Surfing and Flying Pika : D

I found a Jynx and Swinub in Ice Path or whatever it is, and chose Swinub.

Meganium level 39
Swinub level 22
Togetic level 36
Scyther level 36
Slowpoke level 36
Vulpix level 36


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still grinding for Claire. Just keep grinding grinding, keep grinding griding.
> 
> 
> 
> What you grinding to?
> 
> I'm battling her trainers with Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still grinding for Claire. Just keep grinding grinding, keep grinding griding.
> 
> 
> 
> What you grinding to?
> 
> I'm battling her trainers with Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## easpa

Bleach said:
			
		

> I bet the game yesterday morning.


Do you mean you've defeated the Elite 4?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I defeated Kanto Champion Red today!


----------



## Josh

Did you use Action Replay Jason?


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still grinding for Claire. Just keep grinding grinding, keep grinding griding.
> 
> 
> 
> What you grinding to?
> 
> I'm battling her trainers with Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still grinding for Claire. Just keep grinding grinding, keep grinding griding.
> 
> 
> 
> What you grinding to?
> 
> I'm battling her trainers with Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

I could take a bit of time though, simply because I'm EV training Cubone, given that it has an Adament nature, 31 HP IV, 30 attack IV and 26 Speed IV. Not bad for a first catch in the Safari zone.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I could take a bit of time though, simply because I'm EV training Cubone, given that it has an Adament nature, 31 HP IV, 30 attack IV and 26 Speed IV. Not bad for a first catch in the Safari zone.


BTW guys if you havent already guessed Heartfout will spend _YEARS_ IV training something. I know I've watched him do it. xD
Lol im gunna be watching him showoff as he sells me his laptops and shows off his new one and his HG XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## AndyB

Sanji said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could take a bit of time though, simply because I'm EV training Cubone, given that it has an Adament nature, 31 HP IV, 30 attack IV and 26 Speed IV. Not bad for a first catch in the Safari zone.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys if you havent already guessed Heartfout will spend _YEARS_ IV training something. I know I've watched him do it. xD
> Lol im gunna be watching him showoff as he sells me his laptops and shows off his new one and his HG XDDDDDDDDD
Click to expand...

Yes... because that was hilarious.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could take a bit of time though, simply because I'm EV training Cubone, given that it has an Adament nature, 31 HP IV, 30 attack IV and 26 Speed IV. Not bad for a first catch in the Safari zone.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys if you havent already guessed Heartfout will spend _YEARS_ IV training something. I know I've watched him do it. xD
> Lol im gunna be watching him showoff as he sells me his laptops and shows off his new one and his HG XDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes... because that was hilarious.
Click to expand...

;;


----------



## beehdaubs

This might be helpful to you guys.  It extends the replay value a lot.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























</div>


----------



## Fire_Fist

Just this minute got the SecretPotion from the Pharmacist in Cianwood. Hmm, I fought a few trainers in the Gym but lv 27's my highest at the moment so I don't think I'm strong enough to face Chuck. Oh well, more training to come!


----------



## Mr. L

Trying to complete the national dex,so I'm trying to get some starters,If anybody has any of them,I can give you tbtb/a pokemon you want.

The starters I need are:
Treeko
Mudkip
Bulbasaur
Squirtle


----------



## Heartfout

Wahay! Cubone evolved!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Wahay! Cubone evolved!


----------



## easpa

The only badges I need now are the boulder badge, the volcano badge and the earth badge, but I don't know what to do next. Do I have to find the Karate King in Mt. Mortar?


----------



## Heartfout

Sanji said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahay! Cubone evolved!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahay! Cubone evolved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Sanji said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahay! Cubone evolved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Sanji said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahay! Cubone evolved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nic

Sanji said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahay! Cubone evolved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

Nic said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Not going to brag. Leveling up to level 27 isn't an achivement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is if your using level 3-5s to do so XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame my AR isnt working, i coulda cheated to beat the castle thingy in platinum and get you some of thoose Brace thingys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those AR's are a load of crap.  I remember when they first came out it broke in less then a month.  But isn't Nintendo trying to patch them so the ARi people used a Game & Watch collection game as a icon on the DSi?
Click to expand...

AR DSi don't break as easy.

And yes, the icon is the Game & Watch Collections icon.


----------



## beehdaubs

Got the Silver Wing from the guy in Pewter City, went to Whirl Islands, and caught Lugia with my Masterball.  Feels good.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Caught all 26 Unown's and the ? and ! Unown too.


----------



## Silverstorms

Just got to Kanto.

Yay, more grinding D:


----------



## SilentHopes

I gave up on my other profile. I'm going to my original again.

I wish the gyms would let you go through again without having to wait.


----------



## SilentHopes

o_o?

I just got a call from Prof. Oak.

"Hello? Your Pokedex is really filling up! *Beep* ..... ....."

Odd.


----------



## Mr. L

Rorato said:
			
		

> o_o?
> 
> I just got a call from Prof. Oak.
> 
> "Hello? Your Pokedex is really filling up! *Beep* ..... ....."
> 
> Odd.


Did you just catch a legendary pokemon?



> Trying to complete the national dex,so I'm trying to get some starters,If anybody has any of them,I can give you tbtb/a pokemon you want.
> 
> The starters I need are:
> Treeko
> Mudkip
> Bulbasaur
> Squirtle


Just for some people who didn't see^


----------



## The Sign Painter

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o?
> 
> I just got a call from Prof. Oak.
> 
> "Hello? Your Pokedex is really filling up! *Beep* ..... ....."
> 
> Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just catch a legendary pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to complete the national dex,so I'm trying to get some starters,If anybody has any of them,I can give you tbtb/a pokemon you want.
> 
> The starters I need are:
> Treeko
> Mudkip
> Bulbasaur
> Squirtle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for some people who didn't see^
Click to expand...

You changed your name to HeartGold?

Seriously now?


----------



## Mr. L

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o?
> 
> I just got a call from Prof. Oak.
> 
> "Hello? Your Pokedex is really filling up! *Beep* ..... ....."
> 
> Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just catch a legendary pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to complete the national dex,so I'm trying to get some starters,If anybody has any of them,I can give you tbtb/a pokemon you want.
> 
> The starters I need are:
> Treeko
> Mudkip
> Bulbasaur
> Squirtle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for some people who didn't see^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You changed your name to HeartGold?
> 
> Seriously now?
Click to expand...

Why,what's wrong with it?


----------



## The Sign Painter

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o?
> 
> I just got a call from Prof. Oak.
> 
> "Hello? Your Pokedex is really filling up! *Beep* ..... ....."
> 
> Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just catch a legendary pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to complete the national dex,so I'm trying to get some starters,If anybody has any of them,I can give you tbtb/a pokemon you want.
> 
> The starters I need are:
> Treeko
> Mudkip
> Bulbasaur
> Squirtle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for some people who didn't see^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You changed your name to HeartGold?
> 
> Seriously now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why,what's wrong with it?
Click to expand...

I liked Mr. L better!


----------



## Mr. L

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o?
> 
> I just got a call from Prof. Oak.
> 
> "Hello? Your Pokedex is really filling up! *Beep* ..... ....."
> 
> Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just catch a legendary pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to complete the national dex,so I'm trying to get some starters,If anybody has any of them,I can give you tbtb/a pokemon you want.
> 
> The starters I need are:
> Treeko
> Mudkip
> Bulbasaur
> Squirtle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for some people who didn't see^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You changed your name to HeartGold?
> 
> Seriously now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why,what's wrong with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked Mr. L better!
Click to expand...

Well,I like change,I might change it back after a while,I sort of miss it already


----------



## The Sign Painter

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You changed your name to HeartGold?
> 
> Seriously now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why,what's wrong with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked Mr. L better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,I like change,I might change it back after a while,I sort of miss it already
Click to expand...

Yeah, I am thinking of changing mine back.


----------



## Mr. L

Nevermore said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why,what's wrong with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked Mr. L better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,I like change,I might change it back after a while,I sort of miss it already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I am thinking of changing mine back.
Click to expand...

But Nevermore is awesome D:
I think we should get back on topic now,we've almost filled a whole page of a name change conversation xP


----------



## Fontana

Did they have to make the Battle Frontier exactly the same as Platinum's? D:

Edit: Should I teach my Feraligatr Outrage or Superpower?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

It took me forever to beat Bugsy. ;;_;; I seem to be having a hard time in SS, I blame Cammie the Chikorita. (Short for Chamomile :3) But I got just out of the Ilex forest.

I question if there's something wrong with my game, it seems like I only run into male pokemon. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Just beat the Elite Four! Hitmontop is on lucky son of *censored.4.0* though, I only planned on training against the E4 but I ended up getting past Bruno so I was like, what the hell. Sent it out against Lance to stall for time to revive Lapras, Focus Sash saved it from dying and Dragonite became confused from Outrage! What luck.

Hitmontop Lv. 25
Golem Lv. 40
Dragonair Lv. 42
Typhlosion Lv. 42
Lapras Lv. 44
Noctowl Lv. 45


----------



## Jake

I'm at Shoji Falls.


----------



## Kyle

I should buy and play this game just to do it on hard mode - only use Shuckle, Dunsparce and Smeargle. Not even use my starter.


----------



## Jake

Is this a good Elite 4 team?

Togetic: Level 40.
Typhlosion: Level 40.
Machamp: Level 40.
Golem: Level 40.
Ampharos: Level 40.
Pigeot: Level 40.  ???

Typhlosion needs some new moves, so does Ampharos, so ideas pelase.


----------



## Cottonball

Tomorrow im sleeping in and going to try and get passed all this team rocket crap its pissing me off -_-'


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Jake. said:
			
		

> Is this a good Elite 4 team?
> 
> Togetic: Level 40.
> Typhlosion: Level 40.
> Machamp: Level 40.
> Golem: Level 40.
> Ampharos: Level 40.
> Pigeot: Level 40.  ???
> 
> Typhlosion needs some new moves, so does Ampharos, so ideas pelase.


I'd suggest to have everyone on level 45-50. I hate this bloody Swinub already, it takes ages to level up because it is so weak.


----------



## Cottonball

Does anyone know where to catch an ambipom?


----------



## Yokie

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to catch an ambipom?


First you need national dex. You catch a Aipom first then evolve it when it learns Double Hit I think... Catch it at Azalea Town by shaking the trees with headbutt.


----------



## Cottonball

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to catch an ambipom?
> 
> 
> 
> First you need national dex. You catch a Aipom first then evolve it when it learns Double Hit I think... Catch it at Azalea Town by shaking the trees with headbutt.
Click to expand...

Kay, Thanks! <3


----------



## Fontana

Trying to catch Entei and Raikou. I have them both at 1 HP and the ball never shakes. It's a pain in the ass finding them too.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Trying to catch Entei and Raikou. I have them both at 1 HP and the ball never shakes. It's a pain in the ass finding them too.


Cause when you use the map they move!


----------



## Jake

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Trying to catch Entei and Raikou. I have them both at 1 HP and the ball never shakes. It's a pain in the ass finding them too.


It's super easy for me to find them. Just a pain cathcing them. You should Paralyz them like I did.


----------



## Fontana

OKAY MAN WTF? I USE MEAN LOOK, USE 2 ULTRA BALLS, THEN THE LITTLE *censored.2.0* USES ROAR!
How hard is it to actually catch these things?!?


----------



## AndyB

Waluigi said:
			
		

> OKAY MAN WTF? I USE MEAN LOOK, USE 2 ULTRA BALLS, THEN THE LITTLE *censored.2.0* USES ROAR!
> How hard is it to actually catch these things?!?


Very hard, that's the whole point.


----------



## easpa

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> The only badges I need now are the boulder badge, the volcano badge and the earth badge, but I don't know what to do next. Do I have to find the Karate King in Mt. Mortar?


I still need help. >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy

What do I get after beating red at mt. Silver?


----------



## Jake

Alfred said:
			
		

> What do I get after beating red at mt. Silver?


Dunno;

But anyway, about to tackle the Elite 4 with my team of level 50 Pokemon.


----------



## AndyB

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only badges I need now are the boulder badge, the volcano badge and the earth badge, but I don't know what to do next. Do I have to find the Karate King in Mt. Mortar?
> 
> 
> 
> I still need help. >_<
Click to expand...

You don't _have_ to find him in there. Just means you'll fight him and get a rare Pokemon if you beat him.


----------



## Fontana

Any specific ball recommendations to use on Raikou or Entei?


----------



## AndyB

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Any specific ball recommendations to use on Raikou or Entei?


Ultra or Quick. Dusk if it's night time.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake. said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I get after beating red at mt. Silver?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno;
> 
> But anyway, about to tackle the Elite 4 with my team of level 50 Pokemon.
Click to expand...

Don't answer if you don't know. Does anyone know? I know it's not rock climb. Also, I need help fusing lugia. I got the wing already, but I don't know where to go on the whirl islands.


----------



## Fontana

AndyB said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific ball recommendations to use on Raikou or Entei?
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra or Quick. Dusk if it's night time.
Click to expand...

Alright cool. Are Quick Balls and Fast Balls basically the same thing?


----------



## AndyB

Waluigi said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific ball recommendations to use on Raikou or Entei?
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra or Quick. Dusk if it's night time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright cool. Are Quick Balls and Fast Balls basically the same thing?
Click to expand...

No. Whatever one that's more effective the sooner it's used.


----------



## Fontana

AndyB said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific ball recommendations to use on Raikou or Entei?
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra or Quick. Dusk if it's night time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright cool. Are Quick Balls and Fast Balls basically the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Whatever one that's more effective the sooner it's used.
Click to expand...

Alright, thanks for your help.


----------



## easpa

AndyB said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only badges I need now are the boulder badge, the volcano badge and the earth badge, but I don't know what to do next. Do I have to find the Karate King in Mt. Mortar?
> 
> 
> 
> I still need help. >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't _have_ to find him in there. Just means you'll fight him and get a rare Pokemon if you beat him.
Click to expand...

Ok, but I still can't get to Viridian City.


----------



## AndyB

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only badges I need now are the boulder badge, the volcano badge and the earth badge, but I don't know what to do next. Do I have to find the Karate King in Mt. Mortar?
> 
> 
> 
> I still need help. >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't _have_ to find him in there. Just means you'll fight him and get a rare Pokemon if you beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I still can't get to Viridian City.
Click to expand...

Why not? You just go right when coming to the fork that you can either go to Mt. Silver, or straight up for the Indigo Plateau.


----------



## easpa

AndyB said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only badges I need now are the boulder badge, the volcano badge and the earth badge, but I don't know what to do next. Do I have to find the Karate King in Mt. Mortar?
> 
> 
> 
> I still need help. >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't _have_ to find him in there. Just means you'll fight him and get a rare Pokemon if you beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I still can't get to Viridian City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? You just go right when coming to the fork that you can either go to Mt. Silver, or straight up for the Indigo Plateau.
Click to expand...

The Police officer is still blocking my way.

Maybe I have to get the Magnet Train pass?


----------



## AndyB

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You don't _have_ to find him in there. Just means you'll fight him and get a rare Pokemon if you beat him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I still can't get to Viridian City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? You just go right when coming to the fork that you can either go to Mt. Silver, or straight up for the Indigo Plateau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Police officer is still blocking my way.
> 
> Maybe I have to get the Magnet Train pass?
Click to expand...

That or go around from Cinnibar Island to Pallet Town and then up from there.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yay! Yellow Forest is active!


----------



## AndyB

Tom said:
			
		

> Yay! Yellow Forest is active!


D: I don't know the date for Europe.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Yellow Forest is active!
> 
> 
> 
> D: I don't know the date for Europe.
Click to expand...

It starts today too. o:


----------



## Jake

I beat Elite 4 and got my Yellow Forest.


----------



## AndyB

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Yellow Forest is active!
> 
> 
> 
> D: I don't know the date for Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It starts today too. o:
Click to expand...

Really?! I must see this... and how do we get it exactly?

Edit: Nvm, I got it.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Forgot about Yellow Forest!


----------



## Smugleaf

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Forgot about Yellow Forest!


Holy crap, same! GOTTA GET MY DS


----------



## SilentHopes

Receiving Yellow Forsest...

The gift has been received!
Please pick up you gift from the deliveryman in any Poke Mart?
How do I pick up a Pokewalker course?

Oh. It comes with a Pikachu. I hope it knows surf... o.o


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I have to trade Swinub over to Diamond and train him up, it's far too weak to fight Clair.


----------



## Smugleaf

Rorato said:
			
		

> Receiving Yellow Forsest...
> 
> The gift has been received!
> Please pick up you gift from the deliveryman in any Poke Mart?
> How do I pick up a Pokewalker course?
> 
> Oh. It comes with a Pikachu. I hope it knows surf... o.o


You go to a Poke Mart and talk to the deliveryman (he's standing by the bottom of the counter). It actually doesn't come with a Pikachu, they just put that there because you can catch Pikachu there, I guess.


----------



## SilentHopes

renmuN said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving Yellow Forsest...
> 
> The gift has been received!
> Please pick up you gift from the deliveryman in any Poke Mart?
> How do I pick up a Pokewalker course?
> 
> Oh. It comes with a Pikachu. I hope it knows surf... o.o
> 
> 
> 
> You go to a Poke Mart and talk to the deliveryman (he's standing by the bottom of the counter). It actually doesn't come with a Pikachu, they just put that there because you can catch Pikachu there, I guess.
Click to expand...

Oh. Well that's kinda boring.

I wanted a special Pikachu..


----------



## Smugleaf

Rorato said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving Yellow Forsest...
> 
> The gift has been received!
> Please pick up you gift from the deliveryman in any Poke Mart?
> How do I pick up a Pokewalker course?
> 
> Oh. It comes with a Pikachu. I hope it knows surf... o.o
> 
> 
> 
> You go to a Poke Mart and talk to the deliveryman (he's standing by the bottom of the counter). It actually doesn't come with a Pikachu, they just put that there because you can catch Pikachu there, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Well that's kinda boring.
> 
> I wanted a special Pikachu..
Click to expand...

You get them in the course.


----------



## SilentHopes

renmuN said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving Yellow Forsest...
> 
> The gift has been received!
> Please pick up you gift from the deliveryman in any Poke Mart?
> How do I pick up a Pokewalker course?
> 
> Oh. It comes with a Pikachu. I hope it knows surf... o.o
> 
> 
> 
> You go to a Poke Mart and talk to the deliveryman (he's standing by the bottom of the counter). It actually doesn't come with a Pikachu, they just put that there because you can catch Pikachu there, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Well that's kinda boring.
> 
> I wanted a special Pikachu..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get them in the course.
Click to expand...

A normal Pikachu, or Pikachu's with something out of the ordinary?

I just realized. There actually are different backgrounds. I thought it was all the same.

Night Sky's Edge is the same as the 1st course.


----------



## easpa

AndyB said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_have_ to find him in there. Just means you'll fight him and get a rare Pokemon if you beat him.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I still can't get to Viridian City.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? You just go right when coming to the fork that you can either go to Mt. Silver, or straight up for the Indigo Plateau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Police officer is still blocking my way.
> 
> Maybe I have to get the Magnet Train pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That or go around from Cinnibar Island to Pallet Town and then up from there.
Click to expand...

Never mind, I had the radio upgrade, but I didn't know how to use it until I went back to the Lavender Radio Tower.


----------



## AndyB

Rorato said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving Yellow Forsest...
> 
> The gift has been received!
> Please pick up you gift from the deliveryman in any Poke Mart?
> How do I pick up a Pokewalker course?
> 
> Oh. It comes with a Pikachu. I hope it knows surf... o.o
> 
> 
> 
> You go to a Poke Mart and talk to the deliveryman (he's standing by the bottom of the counter). It actually doesn't come with a Pikachu, they just put that there because you can catch Pikachu there, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Well that's kinda boring.
> 
> I wanted a special Pikachu..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get them in the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A normal Pikachu, or Pikachu's with something out of the ordinary?
> 
> I just realized. There actually are different backgrounds. I thought it was all the same.
> 
> Night Sky's Edge is the same as the 1st course.
Click to expand...

The whole point of the route is to get special Pikachu's.
These ones are rare however, so... whether or not you'll get the Fly/Surf Pikachu is up to what one is on the route.


----------



## Jarrrad

Well I don't cheat, I'm fighting the kimono girl's atm * Just got 8th badge  *
Dragonair level 45
Typhlosion level 43
Pidgeott level 40
magikarp level 40
eevee level 34
rest are ryhorn and sandshrew which i recently caught from safari zone, I have to say this is by far my favouret pokemon game I've played, and the funnest!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Finally trained up Swinub, it took forever. Going to fight Clair now.

Meganium level 41
Togetic level 38
Scyther level 38
Slowking level 38
Piloswine level 38
Vulpix level 37


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Just beat Clair. Really difficult battle, but Piloswine saved the day.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist

And now my party's changed . . . and I need to lvl my Togetic to at least 35. It's lvl 28 now. In my party right now, I have a lvl 25 corsola, lvl 32 Pidgeotto, lvl 33 Vulpix, lvl 35 Meganium, lvl 35 Quilava, and I still have that lvl 1 eevee. I'm thinking of flying to New Bark and trying to make it an espeon. I know how.
So, How far am I in HG? Well, I just got through the Ice path, and I've challenged the 1st trainger in the gym, so I'm kinda far. My sister's in the radio tower, where I was last time I posted. . . . I think that's it. . .


----------



## Yokie

YES! I got a male larvitar, finally.


----------



## Robin

I need this game....


----------



## Fire_Fist

Gained a few medals in the Pokeathlon last night just for the hell of it and I caught a few Pokemon in the Safari Zone, just to fill my PokeDex a little.  ^_^ 

Oh and the trainers along with the way enabled my team to level up some more which was cool. Soon I'll take on the last few trainers in the Cianwood Gym and then Chuck himself...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Where do you get larvitar? Mt. Silver?


----------



## beehdaubs

Alfred said:
			
		

> Where do you get larvitar? Mt. Silver?


Yeah.  I caught a male and female so now I'm trying to breed them.


----------



## Hiro

Anyone wants Pichu's or Eevee eggs?


----------



## Josh

I would, But my DS internet isn't working for some reason..


----------



## Marcus

Should I bother SR for a Shiny Ho-Oh? I don't know if it's worth the possible hundreds of hours I might waste doing it.


----------



## AndyB

Just beat the Elite Four and the Champion.
Normal team as stated the past few times.
Rapidash, Golduck, Jolteon, Meganium, Golem and Persian


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fighting Red

GO RAYQUAZA! GO!


----------



## Hiro

The yellow forest is a horrible place! D:

All the Pikachu's are fleeing after i attack them!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Should I bother SR for a Shiny Ho-Oh? I don't know if it's worth the possible hundreds of hours I might waste doing it.









Eww.


----------



## Marcus

FFS finally got Ho-Oh. Took 4 resets as it kept killing my team, then I got it in the first Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Alfred said:
			
		

> Where do you get larvitar? Mt. Silver?


+ Safari Zone


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Training everyone to level 45 for the Elite Four.

Slowking level 42
Togetic level 38
Scyther level 40
Vulpix level 40
Meganium level 41
Piloswine level 40


----------



## Jake

Just caught Lapras at Union Cave. I'm getting rid of Togetic and replacing it with Lapras.


----------



## Heartfout

Got bored of leveling, so went and beat Claire using my current team.

Lanturn lvl 43
Heracross lvl 42
Crobat lvl 43
Marowak lvl 39


----------



## Fire_Fist

Ever since I caught Slowpoke, I found myself EV training it. My highest level is now 29 and it follows close behind at Level 26. 

My team line-up as of now:
Quilava - Lv 29
Pidgeotto - Lv 27
Flaafy - Lv 27
Machop - Lv 27
Graveler - Lv 26
Slowpoke - Lv 26

Umm, yeah...many Lv 27's there. Anyway, thinking ahead I actually considered replacing Graveler with Lapras. It seems like a good Pokemon for facing Clair...


----------



## Jake

Beat Lt. Surge.


----------



## Elliot

After i restarted, i beated the 1st Gym Leader.
Quilava (Level 15)
Flaffy(Level 15)
---
Any pokemon i should get?


----------



## SilentHopes

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Well I don't cheat, I'm fighting the kimono girl's atm * Just got 8th badge  *
> Dragonair level 45
> Typhlosion level 43
> Pidgeott level 40
> magikarp level 40
> eevee level 34
> rest are ryhorn and sandshrew which i recently caught from safari zone, I have to say this is by far my favouret pokemon game I've played, and the funnest!


Nobody said that you cheated.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

My Togetic just beat Morty singlehandedly! (or should I say singlepawdidly? >D)
Yay for it randomly knowing Extrasensory. X)


----------



## beehdaubs

What do colored shards do?  I've collected a bunch of green, red, blue, and yellow shards while smashing rocks during my search for a Heart Scale.


----------



## Fontana

Leveling my team up to 70, it's taking longer than I expected, and without the Vs. Seeker it's really hard to lvl. I find that the grass patches just before Mt. Silver are great for XP though.

Team:
- Feraligatr Lvl. 100
- Froslass Lvl. 70
- Electivire Lvl. 70
- Arcanine Lvl. 60
-Slamence Lvl. 54
- Metagross Lvl. 52


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> What do colored shards do?  I've collected a bunch of green, red, blue, and yellow shards while smashing rocks during my search for a Heart Scale.


I feel like some guy mentioned collecting them once. ._.
So I'm guessing you give them to him and he gives you stuff.


----------



## Jake

Batteling Snorlax.

Caught him xD her to be exact..

Can someone explain. This doens't make sense...

"Daisy: Hi! My kid brother is the Gym Leader in Viridian City."

Doesn't make sense...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do colored shards do?  I've collected a bunch of green, red, blue, and yellow shards while smashing rocks during my search for a Heart Scale.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like some guy mentioned collecting them once. ._.
> So I'm guessing you give them to him and he gives you stuff.
Click to expand...

There's a guy next to the Pokemon Center in violet city, he gives berries in return for them.

@Jake -(This is from R/B/Y) After Giovanni left to pursue his goal of resurrecting Team Rocket, and you go up to Mt.Silver to become stronger, your rival (Blue) is the only one capable of being the Gym Leader of Viridian City Gym.


----------



## easpa

I wonder if I should keep my Snorlax, instead of catching a Starmie?


----------



## Fontana

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I wonder if I should keep my Snorlax, instead of catching a Starmie?


You've already got a normal type though, right?


----------



## easpa

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should keep my Snorlax, instead of catching a Starmie?
> 
> 
> 
> You've already got a normal type though, right?
Click to expand...

Not a pure normal type.


----------



## Fontana

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should keep my Snorlax, instead of catching a Starmie?
> 
> 
> 
> You've already got a normal type though, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a pure normal type.
Click to expand...

I guess, but IMO, Stramie will be a better decision. But it's up to you.


----------



## easpa

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should keep my Snorlax, instead of catching a Starmie?
> 
> 
> 
> You've already got a normal type though, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a pure normal type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess, but IMO, Stramie will be a better decision. But it's up to you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was just getting lazy because I didn't want to train a Starmie up to level 60.


----------



## Marcus

Ok, decided my 6th Pok


----------



## Fontana

Donphan! ;D


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Donphan! ;D


Seriously? Why choose a Donphan?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donphan! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Why choose a Donphan?
Click to expand...

Well no one really uses him, and it shows some skill if you can become strong with him.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donphan! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Why choose a Donphan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one really uses him, and it shows some skill if you can become strong with him.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, I'll look into it.

Hang on, isn't it a SS exclusive? Dang then, I can't get it :/
Any others?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donphan! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Why choose a Donphan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one really uses him, and it shows some skill if you can become strong with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, I'll look into it.
> 
> Hang on, isn't it a SS exclusive? Dang then, I can't get it :/
> Any others?
Click to expand...

It's HG exclusive. And maybe you could try Quagsire as well. He's tank.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donphan! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Why choose a Donphan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one really uses him, and it shows some skill if you can become strong with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, I'll look into it.
> 
> Hang on, isn't it a SS exclusive? Dang then, I can't get it :/
> Any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's HG exclusive. And maybe you could try Quagsire as well. He's tank.
Click to expand...

Oh HG, awesome!

And Quagsire, I'll look em up and decide which to use, thanks Waluigi c:
By the way, where are you in the game?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well no one really uses him, and it shows some skill if you can become strong with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, I'll look into it.
> 
> Hang on, isn't it a SS exclusive? Dang then, I can't get it :/
> Any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's HG exclusive. And maybe you could try Quagsire as well. He's tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh HG, awesome!
> 
> And Quagsire, I'll look em up and decide which to use, thanks Waluigi c:
> By the way, where are you in the game?
Click to expand...

I've finished it ages ago lol, I'm just trying to Lvl up my team to 100 and get BP to get some great moves for my Feraligatr and Salamence.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, I'll look into it.
> 
> Hang on, isn't it a SS exclusive? Dang then, I can't get it :/
> Any others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's HG exclusive. And maybe you could try Quagsire as well. He's tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh HG, awesome!
> 
> And Quagsire, I'll look em up and decide which to use, thanks Waluigi c:
> By the way, where are you in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've finished it ages ago lol, I'm just trying to Lvl up my team to 100 and get BP to get some great moves for my Feraligatr and Salamence.
Click to expand...

Oh ok then lol, I was gonna ask for a battle =p.

Oh well, good luck!


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's HG exclusive. And maybe you could try Quagsire as well. He's tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh HG, awesome!
> 
> And Quagsire, I'll look em up and decide which to use, thanks Waluigi c:
> By the way, where are you in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've finished it ages ago lol, I'm just trying to Lvl up my team to 100 and get BP to get some great moves for my Feraligatr and Salamence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok then lol, I was gonna ask for a battle =p.
> 
> Oh well, good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks! You should plan your team before you get the game, so that you can trade them onto your new Pokemon game and get double xp for each battle. 

I seriously don't know how I could lvl my team up to 100 without the double xp.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh HG, awesome!
> 
> And Quagsire, I'll look em up and decide which to use, thanks Waluigi c:
> By the way, where are you in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've finished it ages ago lol, I'm just trying to Lvl up my team to 100 and get BP to get some great moves for my Feraligatr and Salamence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok then lol, I was gonna ask for a battle =p.
> 
> Oh well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! You should plan your team before you get the game, so that you can trade them onto your new Pokemon game and get double xp for each battle.
> 
> I seriously don't know how I could lvl my team up to 100 without the double xp.
Click to expand...

I think not having the V.S Seeker is really annoying-makes grinding a lot near to impossible.

Luckily for me, I traded over my sacred Lucky Egg from Diamond XD


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished it ages ago lol, I'm just trying to Lvl up my team to 100 and get BP to get some great moves for my Feraligatr and Salamence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok then lol, I was gonna ask for a battle =p.
> 
> Oh well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! You should plan your team before you get the game, so that you can trade them onto your new Pokemon game and get double xp for each battle.
> 
> I seriously don't know how I could lvl my team up to 100 without the double xp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think not having the V.S Seeker is really annoying-makes grinding a lot near to impossible.
> 
> Luckily for me, I traded over my sacred Lucky Egg from Diamond XD
Click to expand...

Yeah they really should of included it in this game. D;

Sacred lucky egg? Explain please.


----------



## Fire_Fist

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> What do colored shards do?  I've collected a bunch of green, red, blue, and yellow shards while smashing rocks during my search for a Heart Scale.


I know there's a guy in Violet City that you can give shards to in order to get certain berries. He's stood right by the Pokemon Centre.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then lol, I was gonna ask for a battle =p.
> 
> Oh well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! You should plan your team before you get the game, so that you can trade them onto your new Pokemon game and get double xp for each battle.
> 
> I seriously don't know how I could lvl my team up to 100 without the double xp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think not having the V.S Seeker is really annoying-makes grinding a lot near to impossible.
> 
> Luckily for me, I traded over my sacred Lucky Egg from Diamond XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they really should of included it in this game. D;
> 
> Sacred lucky egg? Explain please.
Click to expand...

Lucky Egg, but it took me so long to get it I call it the sacred lucky egg =p


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You should plan your team before you get the game, so that you can trade them onto your new Pokemon game and get double xp for each battle.
> 
> I seriously don't know how I could lvl my team up to 100 without the double xp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think not having the V.S Seeker is really annoying-makes grinding a lot near to impossible.
> 
> Luckily for me, I traded over my sacred Lucky Egg from Diamond XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they really should of included it in this game. D;
> 
> Sacred lucky egg? Explain please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky Egg, but it took me so long to get it I call it the sacred lucky egg =p
Click to expand...

Lol, I thought so. your really lucky to find one. ;0


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think not having the V.S Seeker is really annoying-makes grinding a lot near to impossible.
> 
> Luckily for me, I traded over my sacred Lucky Egg from Diamond XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they really should of included it in this game. D;
> 
> Sacred lucky egg? Explain please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky Egg, but it took me so long to get it I call it the sacred lucky egg =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I thought so. your really lucky to find one. ;0
Click to expand...

I know. Is there any way to dupe things on Pok


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they really should of included it in this game. D;
> 
> Sacred lucky egg? Explain please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky Egg, but it took me so long to get it I call it the sacred lucky egg =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I thought so. your really lucky to find one. ;0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Is there any way to dupe things on Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Egg, but it took me so long to get it I call it the sacred lucky egg =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I thought so. your really lucky to find one. ;0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Is there any way to dupe things on Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Repeatedly fighting the Elite Four until everyone is level 45.

Togetic level 39
Meganium level 42
Scyther level 41
Piloswine level 40
Slowking level 42
Vulpix level 41


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. your really lucky to find one. ;0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Is there any way to dupe things on Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Is there any way to dupe things on Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can't dupe it...If only this was AC. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah lol, if only Nintendo had made a huge mistake with Wifi in HG/SS as well as AC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ikr? =\
> I just realised that there were no pure flying types in Pokemon. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah, surely Pidgey should just be Normal?
> By the way, should I go for Quagsire or Phanpy? My current team is,
> Meganium
> Scyther
> Togetic
> Ampharos
> Poliwhirl
Click to expand...

Quagsire. Multitype > One type. Plus, only grass is supereffective towards Quaggy.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol, if only Nintendo had made a huge mistake with Wifi in HG/SS as well as AC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ikr? =\
> I just realised that there were no pure flying types in Pokemon. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah, surely Pidgey should just be Normal?
> By the way, should I go for Quagsire or Phanpy? My current team is,
> Meganium
> Scyther
> Togetic
> Ampharos
> Poliwhirl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quagsire. Multitype > One type. Plus, only grass is supereffective towards Quaggy.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, will do!


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ikr? =\
> I just realised that there were no pure flying types in Pokemon. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah, surely Pidgey should just be Normal?
> By the way, should I go for Quagsire or Phanpy? My current team is,
> Meganium
> Scyther
> Togetic
> Ampharos
> Poliwhirl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quagsire. Multitype > One type. Plus, only grass is supereffective towards Quaggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, will do!
Click to expand...

Alright, good luck with him! And if you ever need a Quag, I have one right here.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah, surely Pidgey should just be Normal?
> By the way, should I go for Quagsire or Phanpy? My current team is,
> Meganium
> Scyther
> Togetic
> Ampharos
> Poliwhirl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quagsire. Multitype > One type. Plus, only grass is supereffective towards Quaggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, will do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, good luck with him! And if you ever need a Quag, I have one right here.
Click to expand...

Hmm, actually, I would like one now please =p
Can't afford to wait until night time to catch one, it's only 10am up here.
Could we trade now, what level is it and what do you want in return?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Quagsire. Multitype > One type. Plus, only grass is supereffective towards Quaggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks, will do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, good luck with him! And if you ever need a Quag, I have one right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, actually, I would like one now please =p
> Can't afford to wait until night time to catch one, it's only 10am up here.
> Could we trade now, what level is it and what do you want in return?
Click to expand...

I guess we could. It's Lvl. 45, but if you wanna evolve it I havea Lvl. 15 Wooper. I don't really need anything in return.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, will do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, good luck with him! And if you ever need a Quag, I have one right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, actually, I would like one now please =p
> Can't afford to wait until night time to catch one, it's only 10am up here.
> Could we trade now, what level is it and what do you want in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we could. It's Lvl. 45, but if you wanna evolve it I havea Lvl. 15 Wooper.
Click to expand...

I'll take the lvl 45 Quagsire if that's ok...what moves does it know?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, good luck with him! And if you ever need a Quag, I have one right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, actually, I would like one now please =p
> Can't afford to wait until night time to catch one, it's only 10am up here.
> Could we trade now, what level is it and what do you want in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we could. It's Lvl. 45, but if you wanna evolve it I havea Lvl. 15 Wooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the lvl 45 Quagsire if that's ok...what moves does it know?
Click to expand...

Yawn, Earthquake, Rain Dance, Amnesia. I know, not the best moveset, lol.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, actually, I would like one now please =p
> Can't afford to wait until night time to catch one, it's only 10am up here.
> Could we trade now, what level is it and what do you want in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we could. It's Lvl. 45, but if you wanna evolve it I havea Lvl. 15 Wooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the lvl 45 Quagsire if that's ok...what moves does it know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, Earthquake, Rain Dance, Amnesia. I know, not the best moveset, lol.
Click to expand...

Hmm, just took a look at its moves and I think Donphan learns better moves, I think I'll go with that. Thanks though c:


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we could. It's Lvl. 45, but if you wanna evolve it I havea Lvl. 15 Wooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the lvl 45 Quagsire if that's ok...what moves does it know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, Earthquake, Rain Dance, Amnesia. I know, not the best moveset, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, just took a look at its moves and I think Donphan learns better moves, I think I'll go with that. Thanks though c:
Click to expand...

I have a Donphan as well, if you'd like?


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the lvl 45 Quagsire if that's ok...what moves does it know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn, Earthquake, Rain Dance, Amnesia. I know, not the best moveset, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, just took a look at its moves and I think Donphan learns better moves, I think I'll go with that. Thanks though c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Donphan as well, if you'd like?
Click to expand...

Ok lol =p

Level and moves? You've have everything it seems lol.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, Earthquake, Rain Dance, Amnesia. I know, not the best moveset, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, just took a look at its moves and I think Donphan learns better moves, I think I'll go with that. Thanks though c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Donphan as well, if you'd like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lol =p
> 
> Level and moves? You've have everything it seems lol.
Click to expand...

Oh gawd... it has some terrible moves lol. Slam, Fury Attack, Assurance, Scary face.. lol.  It's lvl 42.
If you want, I could give you a graveler for you to evolve into a Golem or a larviatar.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, just took a look at its moves and I think Donphan learns better moves, I think I'll go with that. Thanks though c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Donphan as well, if you'd like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lol =p
> 
> Level and moves? You've have everything it seems lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gawd... it has some terrible moves lol. Slam, Fury Attack, Assurance, Scary face.. lol.  It's lvl 42.
> If you want, I could give you a graveler for you to evolve into a Golem or a larviatar.
Click to expand...

Hmm, level and moveset of Larvitar?
Sorry for keeping on asking, but I don't really want to have to train it up like 30 levels before the E4 XD


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Donphan as well, if you'd like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lol =p
> 
> Level and moves? You've have everything it seems lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gawd... it has some terrible moves lol. Slam, Fury Attack, Assurance, Scary face.. lol.  It's lvl 42.
> If you want, I could give you a graveler for you to evolve into a Golem or a larviatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, level and moveset of Larvitar?
> Sorry for keeping on asking, but I don't really want to have to train it up like 30 levels before the E4 XD
Click to expand...

I have 2 larvitars. I bet they both have crappy movesets.

Yep, they do. Sandstorm, Screech, Rock Slide, Scary Face. It seems wild Pokemon suck at choosing their own moves. I can give you a heart scale, so it could remember a better move?


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok lol =p
> 
> Level and moves? You've have everything it seems lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gawd... it has some terrible moves lol. Slam, Fury Attack, Assurance, Scary face.. lol.  It's lvl 42.
> If you want, I could give you a graveler for you to evolve into a Golem or a larviatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, level and moveset of Larvitar?
> Sorry for keeping on asking, but I don't really want to have to train it up like 30 levels before the E4 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 larvitars. I bet they both have crappy movesets.
> 
> Yep, they do. Sandstorm, Screech, Rock Slide, Scary Face. It seems wild Pokemon suck at choosing their own moves. I can give you a heart scale, so it could remember a better move?
Click to expand...

What level are they?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd... it has some terrible moves lol. Slam, Fury Attack, Assurance, Scary face.. lol.  It's lvl 42.
> If you want, I could give you a graveler for you to evolve into a Golem or a larviatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, level and moveset of Larvitar?
> Sorry for keeping on asking, but I don't really want to have to train it up like 30 levels before the E4 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 larvitars. I bet they both have crappy movesets.
> 
> Yep, they do. Sandstorm, Screech, Rock Slide, Scary Face. It seems wild Pokemon suck at choosing their own moves. I can give you a heart scale, so it could remember a better move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What level are they?
Click to expand...

One is lvl 15and one is lvl 20. They are pretty rare in this game.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, level and moveset of Larvitar?
> Sorry for keeping on asking, but I don't really want to have to train it up like 30 levels before the E4 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 larvitars. I bet they both have crappy movesets.
> 
> Yep, they do. Sandstorm, Screech, Rock Slide, Scary Face. It seems wild Pokemon suck at choosing their own moves. I can give you a heart scale, so it could remember a better move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What level are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is lvl 15and one is lvl 20. They are pretty rare in this game.
Click to expand...

Hmm yeah ok, can I have the level 20 one please c: . I'll pay 500 TBTB, and if you put a Heart Scale on it I'll pay 700...is that ok?
Also, just got to the Indigo Plateau..where is a good place to grind?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 larvitars. I bet they both have crappy movesets.
> 
> Yep, they do. Sandstorm, Screech, Rock Slide, Scary Face. It seems wild Pokemon suck at choosing their own moves. I can give you a heart scale, so it could remember a better move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What level are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is lvl 15and one is lvl 20. They are pretty rare in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yeah ok, can I have the level 20 one please c: . I'll pay 500 TBTB, and if you put a Heart Scale on it I'll pay 700...is that ok?
Click to expand...

Alright, deal. FC? Oh and a good place to grind would have to be Victory Road, but I guess you already knew  that lol.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What level are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is lvl 15and one is lvl 20. They are pretty rare in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yeah ok, can I have the level 20 one please c: . I'll pay 500 TBTB, and if you put a Heart Scale on it I'll pay 700...is that ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, deal. FC?
Click to expand...

In Sig, yours?
I gotta go breakfast now, I'll be back in about 10mins. Also, where is a good place to grind before the E4? Thanks.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> One is lvl 15and one is lvl 20. They are pretty rare in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yeah ok, can I have the level 20 one please c: . I'll pay 500 TBTB, and if you put a Heart Scale on it I'll pay 700...is that ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, deal. FC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Sig, yours?
> I gotta go breakfast now, I'll be back in about 10mins. Also, where is a good place to grind before the E4? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Okay, I'll be ready. And the only place to grind would be at victory Road. =\ 
FC:4168-6977-6022 Name: Sean.


----------



## Marcus

Ok, I'm back. I'll just give you a garbage Pok


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm back. I'll just give you a garbage Pok


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm back. I'll just give you a garbage Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm back. I'll just give you a garbage Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm back. I'll just give you a garbage Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm back. I'll just give you a garbage Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

Going past Union Cave.
-- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
Flaffy (Level 15)
Quilava ( Level 15)


----------



## Fontana

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Going past Union Cave.
> -- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
> Flaffy (Level 15)
> Quilava ( Level 15)


Abra and Growlithe. ;D


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going past Union Cave.
> -- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
> Flaffy (Level 15)
> Quilava ( Level 15)
> 
> 
> 
> Abra and Growlithe. ;D
Click to expand...

I wouldn't get another Fire Type, I'd say Poliwhirl for the fighting and water, and a grass type-maybe Vileplume or something.

@Waluigi:Just to let you know the MSN request you got is from me, not a random stalker =p


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going past Union Cave.
> -- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
> Flaffy (Level 15)
> Quilava ( Level 15)
> 
> 
> 
> Abra and Growlithe. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't get another Fire Type, I'd say Poliwhirl for the fighting and water, and a grass type-maybe Vileplume or something.
> 
> @Waluigi:Just to let you know the MSN request you got is from me, not a random stalker =p
Click to expand...

Oh I just realised I he had a fire type already lol. 

And thanks for the add, but you'll find I rarely go on.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going past Union Cave.
> -- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
> Flaffy (Level 15)
> Quilava ( Level 15)
> 
> 
> 
> Abra and Growlithe. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't get another Fire Type, I'd say Poliwhirl for the fighting and water, and a grass type-maybe Vileplume or something.
> 
> @Waluigi:Just to let you know the MSN request you got is from me, not a random stalker =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I just realised I he had a fire type already lol.
> 
> And thanks for the add, but you'll find I rarely go on.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, don't worry then =p

By the way, can you trade between Diamond and HG?


----------



## Elliot

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going past Union Cave.
> -- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
> Flaffy (Level 15)
> Quilava ( Level 15)
> 
> 
> 
> Abra and Growlithe. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't get another Fire Type, I'd say Poliwhirl for the fighting and water, and a grass type-maybe Vileplume or something.
> 
> @Waluigi:Just to let you know the MSN request you got is from me, not a random stalker =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I just realised I he had a fire type already lol.
> 
> And thanks for the add, but you'll find I rarely go on.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Between guys.
--
I'll see if i can find those.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going past Union Cave.
> -- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
> Flaffy (Level 15)
> Quilava ( Level 15)
> 
> 
> 
> Abra and Growlithe. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't get another Fire Type, I'd say Poliwhirl for the fighting and water, and a grass type-maybe Vileplume or something.
> 
> @Waluigi:Just to let you know the MSN request you got is from me, not a random stalker =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I just realised I he had a fire type already lol.
> 
> And thanks for the add, but you'll find I rarely go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, don't worry then =p
> 
> By the way, can you trade between Diamond and HG?
Click to expand...

Yes you can.


----------



## Marcus

Good, getting my lucky egg over to HG now...hehehe =p


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Going past Union Cave.
> -- I need some pokemon, i only have 2. Any tips?
> Flaffy (Level 15)
> Quilava ( Level 15)


I'd suggest an Abra, Gastly, Goldeen or a Slowpoke.


----------



## Marcus

Currently grinding in Victory Road. Lucky Egg is making it a piece of cake.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Currently grinding in Victory Road. Lucky Egg is making it a piece of cake.


What level to? I'm just bashing the elite four over and over with one pokemon at a time. Lucky eggs are win, amirite?


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently grinding in Victory Road. Lucky Egg is making it a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> What level to? I'm just bashing the elite four over and over with one pokemon at a time. Lucky eggs are win, amirite?
Click to expand...

Level 45-50.
Got Poliwhril from 37-43 in about 20mins so far lol. Anyway, anyone got a Water Stone, I need to evolve Poliwhirl now, thanks c:


----------



## Fontana

I think I have a water stone. Lemme check.


----------



## Fontana

Yep, I have one. Sorry for double post. Want it Marcus?


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Yep, I have one. Sorry for double post. Want it Marcus?


Yeah boi!
Thanks, you da man at the moment Sean =p
Coming to Wifi Club now.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have one. Sorry for double post. Want it Marcus?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah boi!
> Thanks, you da man at the moment Sean =p
> Coming to Wifi Club now.
Click to expand...

Lol, I know. And I'm sending the water stone with your Metapod lol.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have one. Sorry for double post. Want it Marcus?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah boi!
> Thanks, you da man at the moment Sean =p
> Coming to Wifi Club now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I know. And I'm sending the water stone with your Metapod lol.
Click to expand...

Aww, Metapod got rejected =p
I'll send err, how does 200TBTB sound?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have one. Sorry for double post. Want it Marcus?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah boi!
> Thanks, you da man at the moment Sean =p
> Coming to Wifi Club now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I know. And I'm sending the water stone with your Metapod lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, Metapod got rejected =p
> I'll send err, how does 200TBTB sound?
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't want your Metapod lol. Oh goodie, I get Cut Slave instead. 

And yeah 200TBTB is great, thanks.


----------



## Trundle

I have Gold and Silver. I'll be posting those soon.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have one. Sorry for double post. Want it Marcus?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah boi!
> Thanks, you da man at the moment Sean =p
> Coming to Wifi Club now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I know. And I'm sending the water stone with your Metapod lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, Metapod got rejected =p
> I'll send err, how does 200TBTB sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't want your Metapod lol. Oh goodie, I get Cut Slave instead.
> 
> And yeah 200TBTB is great, thanks.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Cut Slave is better than Metapod anyday


----------



## easpa

I'm trying to catch Articuno.

The Great ball shook 3 times, and it still broke out. :'(


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I know. And I'm sending the water stone with your Metapod lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, Metapod got rejected =p
> I'll send err, how does 200TBTB sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't want your Metapod lol. Oh goodie, I get Cut Slave instead.
> 
> And yeah 200TBTB is great, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Cut Slave is better than Metapod anyday
Click to expand...

Especially since your Metapod only knew Harden lol. Have fun with Poliwrath.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Metapod got rejected =p
> I'll send err, how does 200TBTB sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't want your Metapod lol. Oh goodie, I get Cut Slave instead.
> 
> And yeah 200TBTB is great, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Cut Slave is better than Metapod anyday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially since your Metapod only new Harden lol. Have fun with Poliwrath.
Click to expand...

Thanks, it just learnt Dynamic Punch c:


----------



## Fontana

Don't forget my bells.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Don't forget my bells.


Damn, he remembered
Oh yeah sorry, sent them now.


----------



## Fontana

Thanks ;D

How's little larvi coming along?


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Thanks ;D
> 
> How's little larvi coming along?


Larvi is in the PC until I've got all my other Pok


----------



## Fontana

You dare confine her! >:|

Yes I got you a girl larvitar. I bet your whole team are boys.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> You dare confine her! >:|
> 
> Yes I got you a girl larvitar. I bet your whole team are boys.


OMG TAKE IT BACK NAO I CANT HAVE GIRLIES IN MY TEAM I MEAN CMON GIRLIES ARE YUCKY!

Haha, I realised . No, I have two other girls, I don't really mind as long as they're sexy xD


----------



## Fontana

Lol, I bet they are. What girl ones do you have?


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Lol, I bet they are. What girl ones do you have?


Larvitar, Scyther-ette and, oh no wait I dumped Pidgeotto. Only one other now.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I bet they are. What girl ones do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Larvitar, Scyther-ette and, oh no wait I dumped Pidgeotto. Only one other now.
Click to expand...

OMG sxc Scyther. ;0

Pokemon are sexist! They make it harder to find girls. 
It should obviously be harder to find boys, cause you know.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I bet they are. What girl ones do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Larvitar, Scyther-ette and, oh no wait I dumped Pidgeotto. Only one other now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG sxc Scyther. ;0
> 
> Pokemon are sexist! They make it harder to find girls.
> It should obviously be harder to find boys, cause you know.
Click to expand...

Yeah, also, it should take into account how sexy the trainer is i.e the sexier the trainer, the more girls you find


----------



## Trundle

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I bet they are. What girl ones do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Larvitar, Scyther-ette and, oh no wait I dumped Pidgeotto. Only one other now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG sxc Scyther. ;0
> 
> Pokemon are sexist! They make it harder to find girls.
> It should obviously be harder to find boys, cause you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, also, it should take into account how sexy the trainer is i.e the sexier the trainer, the more girls you find
Click to expand...

That'll depend on if you're a boy or girl.


----------



## Marcus

What should I train my Pok


----------



## easpa

After resetting about eight times, I caught Articuno while my last pokemon only had three HP left.


----------



## Marcus

Marcus said:
			
		

> What should I train my Pok


----------



## Trundle

Marcus said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I train my Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

MrMr said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I train my Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

GL Marcus. Larvitar will be cheering you on in the background.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> GL Marcus. Larvitar will be cheering you on in the background.


Haha =p
Thanks.


----------



## Fontana

BUY SOME REVIVES LIEK NAO!


----------



## easpa

I need to do a lot of grinding before I challenge Red...


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> BUY SOME REVIVES LIEK NAO!


I will, and lots of hyper potions too, and full heals. In fact, I may as well buy the Market =p

Anyone got a shiny stone?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUY SOME REVIVES LIEK NAO!
> 
> 
> 
> I will, and lots of hyper potions too, and full heals. In fact, I may as well buy the Market =p
> 
> Anyone got a shiny stone?
Click to expand...

Lol, that's what I did. Especially with repels. I got fed up with Wild Pokemons so I bought like 300 max repels lol. And what is that stone? I might have it.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUY SOME REVIVES LIEK NAO!
> 
> 
> 
> I will, and lots of hyper potions too, and full heals. In fact, I may as well buy the Market =p
> 
> Anyone got a shiny stone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, that's what I did. Especially with repels. I got fed up with Wild Pokemons so I bought like 300 max repels lol. And what is that stone? I might have it.
Click to expand...

Lol, in Diamond I have 999 repels for shiny hunting. The Shiny Stone is the stone used to evolve Togetic into Togekiss.


----------



## Fontana

I'll see if I have it. EDIT: Omg something I finally don't have. Sorry Marcus.


----------



## Trundle

Stupid thing..


----------



## Marcus

Don't worry Sean, you've helped me a lot anyway 

Anyone else got a shiny stone? I'm sick of Togetic's terrible speed.


----------



## Josh

I'll ask my cousin Marcus, He's probably got one.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll ask my cousin Marcus, He's probably got one.


Ok, thanks Josh.
Graveler keeps using self-destruct, it's a right pain.
Anyone know another good place other than V. Road to grind? Ampharos is electric so cannot grind in there.


----------



## Rockman!

Sabrina called me.

She wants me inside her.


----------



## Fontana

MARCUS! I HAVE SHINY STONE!!!!!! IN PLATINUM!


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MARCUS! I HAVE SHINY STONE!!!!!! IN PLATINUM!


ZOMG <3 SEAN!
Thanks c:
Tell me when you can go into the Wifi room.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCUS! I HAVE SHINY STONE!!!!!! IN PLATINUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG <3 SEAN!
> Thanks c:
> Tell me when you can go into the Wifi room.
Click to expand...

;DDDDDDD

Okay, my Platinum FC is: 2536-3658-9887


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCUS! I HAVE SHINY STONE!!!!!! IN PLATINUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG <3 SEAN!
> Thanks c:
> Tell me when you can go into the Wifi room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;DDDDDDD
> 
> Okay, my Platinum FC is: 2536-3658-9887
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll add you and go into the Wifi Club.
By the way, do you know a good place to train other than V.Road? Scyther can't train there as the rock type powns him, as with Ampharos.


----------



## Josh

Sorry Marcus, My cousin won't answer his phone.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCUS! I HAVE SHINY STONE!!!!!! IN PLATINUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG <3 SEAN!
> Thanks c:
> Tell me when you can go into the Wifi room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;DDDDDDD
> 
> Okay, my Platinum FC is: 2536-3658-9887
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'll add you and go into the Wifi Club.
> By the way, do you know a good place to train other than V.Road? Scyther can't train there as the rock type powns him, as with Ampharos.
Click to expand...

Well, there is that water place that you have to swim across to get to Victory Road. you know the one next to New Bark Town? It would be perfect for them as they are both super effective against water.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sorry Marcus, My cousin won't answer his phone.


Don't worry Waluigi has one anyway.

Sean, because I don't have another junk Pok


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Marcus, My cousin won't answer his phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Waluigi has one anyway.
> 
> Sean, because I don't have another junk Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Marcus, My cousin won't answer his phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Waluigi has one anyway.
> 
> Sean, because I don't have another junk Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Marcus, My cousin won't answer his phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Waluigi has one anyway.
> 
> Sean, because I don't have another junk Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh

Oh, I see. Anyway I need to get headbutt from the forest, I completely ignored it.

Croconaw Lvl 25
Onix Lvl 24
Butterfree Lvl 25
Yanma Lvl 25

I'm thinking of putting Butterfree in the PC and try catch a fire and electric type.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Marcus, My cousin won't answer his phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Waluigi has one anyway.
> 
> Sean, because I don't have another junk Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's okay. I've added you and I'm waiting in Wi-fi room. You trigger the trade, like you always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, don't worry, you can have METAPOD! =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cmon, a metapod is better than a pidgey =p
Click to expand...

But your Metapod looks so depressed... like it's being used.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, don't worry, you can have METAPOD! =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cmon, a metapod is better than a pidgey =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your Metapod looks so depressed... like it's being used.
Click to expand...

Sent the bells.

Oh well, he's used to the regular whipping and beating I have given him since I caught him, about 3weeks ago.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cmon, a metapod is better than a pidgey =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your Metapod looks so depressed... like it's being used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent the bells.
> 
> Oh well, he's used to the regular whipping and beating I have given him since I caught him, about 3weeks ago.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Lol, I have a feeling it's gonna come back to you for the third time.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cmon, a metapod is better than a pidgey =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your Metapod looks so depressed... like it's being used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent the bells.
> 
> Oh well, he's used to the regular whipping and beating I have given him since I caught him, about 3weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Lol, I have a feeling it's gonna come back to you for the third time.
Click to expand...

Hmm, that depends if you have a Metal Coat which I need right now...


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But your Metapod looks so depressed... like it's being used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent the bells.
> 
> Oh well, he's used to the regular whipping and beating I have given him since I caught him, about 3weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Lol, I have a feeling it's gonna come back to you for the third time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, that depends if you have a Metal Coat which I need right now...
Click to expand...

I have 2 actually.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sent the bells.
> 
> Oh well, he's used to the regular whipping and beating I have given him since I caught him, about 3weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Lol, I have a feeling it's gonna come back to you for the third time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, that depends if you have a Metal Coat which I need right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 actually.
Click to expand...

>< lol
Want to trade now?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Lol, I have a feeling it's gonna come back to you for the third time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, that depends if you have a Metal Coat which I need right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >< lol
> Want to trade now?
Click to expand...

Sure. I'll be on in 1 minute.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that depends if you have a Metal Coat which I need right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >< lol
> Want to trade now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. I'll be on in 1 minute.
Click to expand...

kk lol, I could tell this would happen =p


----------



## Trundle

Heehee. I just started with Cyndaquil.


----------



## Marcus

Muahaha, look who gets his Pidgey back


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Muahaha, look who gets his Pidgey back


I'm sick of it's ugly face. D:


----------



## Hiro

Just beat Claire and at the Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

3 of my team are ready for the Elite Four, the others need more bloody grinding :l


----------



## easpa

I've just defeated Blue.

Should I grind at Mt. Silver, or somewhere else?


----------



## Hiro

I've always wondered what grinding means


----------



## m12

Does anyone have a Cyndaquil available? It can be in an egg. I don't mind hatching it.


----------



## random guy

@malesretmit12
I can get you a cyndaqil can you give me a totodile for it?


----------



## m12

I'll be making an egg right now. Would you like me to hatch it?


----------



## random guy

sure your cyndaquil is lv.1 gentle nature and knows 
Flamethrower
Double-Edge
Quick attack
and leer do you want it to keep the egg moves?


----------



## m12

That's fine. I'll get to work on hatching the egg. Allow about 20 minutes of time for me to hatch it. My code is in my signature.


----------



## random guy

Ok just put my fc in my signature under other FC's.


----------



## Heartfout

Just beat the Elite 4. Lanturn beat Lance all by herself. I'm so proud.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Aight, I need some help. Anyone got any special pok


----------



## AndyB

Alfred said:
			
		

> Aight, I need some help. Anyone got any special pok


----------



## m12

Random, your Totodile has hatched. It knows Leer, Crunch, Hydro Pump, and Surf. Is that fine?


----------



## random guy

That's fine can you trade now?


----------



## m12

I'm connecting to the Wi-fi Club right now.


----------



## beehdaubs

So I just finished assembling my dream team:
Mamoswine
Gengar
Feraligatr
Ampharos
Arcanine
Dragonite


I just did my 2nd run against the Elite Four in preparation of battling Red, and all my guys were still about 3-6 levels less than most of Lance's guys, except for Gengar who is Level 83.  I still beat Lance's ass into the ground.  Mamoswine's new nickname will be DragonSlayer from now on.


----------



## Robin

I'm going to order my copy of Soul Silver today. Hopefully I get it by Tuesday.


----------



## m12

Thank you, Random. I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## random guy

No problem thanks for the totodile. 
btw nice lv.100's


----------



## m12

random guy said:
			
		

> No problem thanks for the totodile.
> btw nice lv.100's


Thanks. I'm leveling up all my caught pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Got SS yesterday!!!

My team is:
Quilava lvl 31--Pyrozan
Ampharos lvl 31--Elesheep
Pidgeotto lvl 31-- Sir Flap (i wanted Sir Flaps-a-lot but yea)
Red Gyrados lvl 31--- Crush'em
Sudowoodo lvl 30 --- Woody
*HM SLAVE* Poliwag lvl 21--- Whirly

C+C? Also i just finished the fighting gym and wanna know the EASIEST way of getting to Lugia from Cianwood. Also i dont have many Pok


----------



## Gethsamane

Currently leveling a Raticate to use against Morty. Doubt he'll become part of my permanent team, though.

Debs (25 Cyndaquil)
Hosch (25 Sandslash)
Brigadier (Level 23 Weepinbell)
Evanski (Level 22 Quagsire)
Lambchop (Level 21 Mareep)
Lil' Nick (Level 16 Raticate)

Unconventional as it may seem, I think Raticate is an excellent choice for Morty. Morty's Ghosts won't be quite as big a threat, as Ghost doesn't effect Normal-type Pokemon, while Raticate already knows two Dark-type attacks, which are super-effective against Ghosts.


----------



## Mr. L

Sanji said:
			
		

> Got SS yesterday!!!
> 
> My team is:
> Quilava lvl 31--Pyrozan
> Ampharos lvl 31--Elesheep
> Pidgeotto lvl 31-- Sir Flap (i wanted Sir Flaps-a-lot but yea)
> Red Gyrados lvl 31--- Crush'em
> Sudowoodo lvl 30 --- *Woody*
> *HM SLAVE* Poliwag lvl 21--- Whirly
> 
> C+C? Also i just finished the fighting gym and wanna know the EASIEST way of getting to Lugia from Cianwood. Also i dont have many Pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got SS yesterday!!!
> 
> My team is:
> Quilava lvl 31--Pyrozan
> Ampharos lvl 31--Elesheep
> Pidgeotto lvl 31-- Sir Flap (i wanted Sir Flaps-a-lot but yea)
> Red Gyrados lvl 31--- Crush'em
> Sudowoodo lvl 30 --- *Woody*
> *HM SLAVE* Poliwag lvl 21--- Whirly
> 
> C+C? Also i just finished the fighting gym and wanna know the EASIEST way of getting to Lugia from Cianwood. Also i dont have many Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## random guy

Can any one lend me a HG kyorge(sp?)?


----------



## easpa

Should I grind at Mt. Silver, or the Elite Four?


----------



## Marcus

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Should I grind at Mt. Silver, or the Elite Four?


Both as grinding can get boring so mix things up.


----------



## Heartfout

Finally got my damn wifi to work! 

Pachi: I say Silver, just because I get annoyed by the credits.


----------



## Mr. L

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Finally got my damn wifi to work!
> 
> Pachi: I say Silver, just because I get annoyed by the credits.


You know you can just soft reset after it saves right before the credits .-.


----------



## Heartfout

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my damn wifi to work!
> 
> Pachi: I say Silver, just because I get annoyed by the credits.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can just soft reset after it saves right before the credits .-.
Click to expand...

I was unaware of this, thank you.


----------



## Rockman!

Wooper is awesome.

If you don't have one then go catch one now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Just mucking around in Kanto right now, what station is the PokeFlute Station?

Hitmontop Lv. 27
Golem Lv. 44
Dragonair Lv. 44
Lapras Lv. 44
Typhlosion Lv. 46
Noctowl Lv. 46


----------



## m12

It's hidden. It's near the top middle area.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> It's hidden. It's near the top middle area.


Thanks. Probably wouldn't have noticed that.


----------



## Mr. L

Would anybody like to have a fun match?The only rule would be level 50 caps.


----------



## Smugleaf

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Would anybody like to have a fun match?The only rule would be level 50 caps.


Sure thing bro. You'll probably win though, since I just completely remade my party.


----------



## random guy

If you didn't see I need someone to lend me a HG Kyorge so I can get the jade orb.


----------



## NikoKing

Dang, I feel like playing again D: .  I got so far though :\ .


----------



## John102

Soft resetting for a shiny totodile, lol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

[No message]


----------



## Jake

What color Apricorn do I give Kurt if I want some Fast Balls?


----------



## random guy

White make fast balls.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aight, I need some help. Anyone got any special pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Darkwind

I restarted 

*is stoned to death*


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:
			
		

> What color Apricorn do I give Kurt if I want some Fast Balls?


The Google Apricorn


----------



## VantagE

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color Apricorn do I give Kurt if I want some Fast Balls?
> 
> 
> 
> The Google Apricorn
Click to expand...

^^^

Loled at this so much.. xD


----------



## Cottonball

Beat last gym leader and got Lugia and heading to the elite four   ... I feel productive


----------



## Jake

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Beat last gym leader and got Lugia and heading to the elite four   ... I feel productive


Train your Pokemon to level 55. I did and it was super easy


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Urgh.. I need to teach almost all of my party some moves from the move tutor before the elite four.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Urgh.. I need to teach almost all of my party some moves from the move tutor before the elite four.


I know what you mean. D:
Do you need BP or a Heart Scale?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh.. I need to teach almost all of my party some moves from the move tutor before the elite four.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. D:
> You need BP right?
Click to expand...

Heart Scales. I have a load of them on Diamond, but I lost it D: I'd better get looking, it has shinies and TMs as well.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh.. I need to teach almost all of my party some moves from the move tutor before the elite four.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. D:
> You need BP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heart Scales. I have a load of them on Diamond, but I lost it D: I'd better get looking, it has shinies and TMs as well.
Click to expand...

Just time travel to Wednesday and compete in like 3 Pokeathlon events. That's what I do. ;D
1 Heart Scale costs 1000P.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh.. I need to teach almost all of my party some moves from the move tutor before the elite four.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. D:
> You need BP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heart Scales. I have a load of them on Diamond, but I lost it D: I'd better get looking, it has shinies and TMs as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just time travel to Wednesday and compete in like 3 Pokeathlon events. That's what I do. ;D
> 1 Heart Scale costs 1000P.
Click to expand...

That's great, thanks! =D


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh.. I need to teach almost all of my party some moves from the move tutor before the elite four.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. D:
> You need BP right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heart Scales. I have a load of them on Diamond, but I lost it D: I'd better get looking, it has shinies and TMs as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just time travel to Wednesday and compete in like 3 Pokeathlon events. That's what I do. ;D
> 1 Heart Scale costs 1000P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, thanks! =D
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## Cottonball

Jake. said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat last gym leader and got Lugia and heading to the elite four   ... I feel productive
> 
> 
> 
> Train your Pokemon to level 55. I did and it was super easy
Click to expand...

Okay!


LOL   lvl 88 Charap and 73 Dialga     I'll own


----------



## Jake

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat last gym leader and got Lugia and heading to the elite four   ... I feel productive
> 
> 
> 
> Train your Pokemon to level 55. I did and it was super easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay!
> 
> 
> LOL   lvl 88 Charap and 73 Dialga     I'll own
Click to expand...

That spoils the fun


----------



## Cottonball

Jake. said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat last gym leader and got Lugia and heading to the elite four   ... I feel productive
> 
> 
> 
> Train your Pokemon to level 55. I did and it was super easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay!
> 
> 
> LOL   lvl 88 Charap and 73 Dialga     I'll own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That spoils the fun
Click to expand...

No those are my 'ol reliable pokemon .. when all else fails


----------



## Fontana

Well I was just riding my bike through Goldenrod City and Route 34 trying to hatch eggs, and suddenly a Police guy wants to battle me. All I had was my newly hatched Chimchar. He murdered my Chimchar. D:

Watch out for those officers, they could strike at any moment.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Poor Chimchar =[

Anyway, I found my Diamond, so I'm teaching everyone new moves.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Poor Chimchar =[
> 
> Anyway, I found my Diamond, so I'm teaching everyone new moves.


What shinies do you have?


----------



## Hiro

What does grinding mean? D:


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> What does grinding mean? D:


Leveling up before you reach a new area. And I have A Treecko for you.


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does grinding mean? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Leveling up before you reach a new area. And I have A Treecko for you.
Click to expand...

Lol, ok xD

And a Treeko? I thought i ordered a Torchic but w/e xD
When can you trade?


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does grinding mean? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Leveling up before you reach a new area. And I have A Treecko for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, ok xD
> 
> And a Treeko? I thought i ordered a Torchic but w/e xD
> When can you trade?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah lol... sorry got the orders mixed up.

I can get you one if you want though, but you'll have to pay.
And I should be getting your Torchic soon.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Chimchar =[
> 
> Anyway, I found my Diamond, so I'm teaching everyone new moves.
> 
> 
> 
> What shinies do you have?
Click to expand...

A Zubat, Golbat and a Nosepass.


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does grinding mean? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Leveling up before you reach a new area. And I have A Treecko for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, ok xD
> 
> And a Treeko? I thought i ordered a Torchic but w/e xD
> When can you trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah lol... sorry got the orders mixed up.
> 
> I can get you one if you want though, but you'll have to pay.
> And I should be getting your Torchic soon.
Click to expand...

Ok, how much do you want for a Torchic and a Treecko and a Mudkip?


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does grinding mean? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Leveling up before you reach a new area. And I have A Treecko for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, ok xD
> 
> And a Treeko? I thought i ordered a Torchic but w/e xD
> When can you trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah lol... sorry got the orders mixed up.
> 
> I can get you one if you want though, but you'll have to pay.
> And I should be getting your Torchic soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, how much do you want for a Torchic and a Treecko and a Mudkip?
Click to expand...

200 each? If it's too high, let me know.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Chimchar =[
> 
> Anyway, I found my Diamond, so I'm teaching everyone new moves.
> 
> 
> 
> What shinies do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Zubat, Golbat and a Nosepass.
Click to expand...

They're not for sale, are they?


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, ok xD
> 
> And a Treeko? I thought i ordered a Torchic but w/e xD
> When can you trade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah lol... sorry got the orders mixed up.
> 
> I can get you one if you want though, but you'll have to pay.
> And I should be getting your Torchic soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, how much do you want for a Torchic and a Treecko and a Mudkip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 each? If it's too high, let me know.
Click to expand...

Oops, if it's 200 each i'll have to take one only xD


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah lol... sorry got the orders mixed up.
> 
> I can get you one if you want though, but you'll have to pay.
> And I should be getting your Torchic soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, how much do you want for a Torchic and a Treecko and a Mudkip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 each? If it's too high, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, if it's 200 each i'll have to take one only xD
Click to expand...

Fine, I'll give them to you for 100 each, but this offer is only one time lol. I've got Treecko now, and I'll be getting the others soon, maybe you should use that time to get more bells?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Chimchar =[
> 
> Anyway, I found my Diamond, so I'm teaching everyone new moves.
> 
> 
> 
> What shinies do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Zubat, Golbat and a Nosepass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not for sale, are they?
Click to expand...

Who are you interested in? =D


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how much do you want for a Torchic and a Treecko and a Mudkip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 each? If it's too high, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, if it's 200 each i'll have to take one only xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, I'll give them to you for 100 each, but this offer is only one time lol. I've got Treecko now, and I'll be getting the others soon, maybe you should use that time to get more bells?
Click to expand...

Lol, i'll go spam nao xD


----------



## Hiro

Oh, and i can breed the torchics for you?


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Chimchar =[
> 
> Anyway, I found my Diamond, so I'm teaching everyone new moves.
> 
> 
> 
> What shinies do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Zubat, Golbat and a Nosepass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not for sale, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you interested in? =D
Click to expand...

Any of them lol.. I've never had a shiny before.

How much do you want?


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Oh, and i can breed the torchics for you?


So your gonna get one? And If you could, that'd be great.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> A Zubat, Golbat and a Nosepass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not for sale, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you interested in? =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any of them lol.. I've never had a shiny before.
> 
> How much do you want?
Click to expand...

I could sell you Golbat, for a good price. Make an offer.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> They're not for sale, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you interested in? =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any of them lol.. I've never had a shiny before.
> 
> How much do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could sell you Golbat, for a good price. Make an offer.
Click to expand...

Oh gawd... I suck at making offers lol.

1500TBTB?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you interested in? =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any of them lol.. I've never had a shiny before.
> 
> How much do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could sell you Golbat, for a good price. Make an offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gawd... I suck at making offers lol.
> 
> 1500TBTB?
Click to expand...

If you want, yeah. It's on my HG, can you trade now?


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Any of them lol.. I've never had a shiny before.
> 
> How much do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could sell you Golbat, for a good price. Make an offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gawd... I suck at making offers lol.
> 
> 1500TBTB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want, yeah. It's on my HG, can you trade now?
Click to expand...

OMG! Thank you so much!

And yeah, we can trade now. And I can't have voice chat on, because my parents are asleep. D:


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and i can breed the torchics for you?
> 
> 
> 
> So your gonna get one? And If you could, that'd be great.
Click to expand...

I meant when i get one from you, lol. Then i can breed as many as you would like


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and i can breed the torchics for you?
> 
> 
> 
> So your gonna get one? And If you could, that'd be great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant when i get one from you, lol. Then i can breed as many as you would like
Click to expand...

Oh lol, nah it's fine, I'll just breed 'em myself. Thanks anyway. :]


----------



## Elliot

I got another pokemon and leveling it up. 8D
----
Quilava (level 15.)
Flaffy (Level 15)
Spearow (Level 12?)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Taking on the Elite Four!

Slowking level 45
Scizor level 45
Togekiss level 45
Meganium level 45
Ninetales level 45
Piloswine(It'll evolve after the first battle) level 44


----------



## easpa

When do you get to customize the Safari Zone?

Edit: Never mind, I found the answer on Bulbapedia.


----------



## Kanto

My team Feraligatr Noctowl Donphan Arcanine Ursuring   im on 3rd kanto gym


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Facing Lance now.


----------



## Fontana

Bulking up my new Shiny Golbat (thanks to CrazyDavis ;D) with Carbos, etc.so it evolves.


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi, i can give you a Pok


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi, i can give you a Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

GOD DAMN YOU GYARADOS

HOW DO YOU SURVIVE A CRITICAL HIT FRENZY PLANT


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi, i can give you a Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

OM*G SHINY GOLBAT IS NOW SHINY CROBAT <3333333


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi, i can give you a Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi, i can give you a Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi, i can give you a Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Yay Golbat became a Crobat! I could never get it to evolve =P

FFS DIE YOU DAMN GYARADOS STOP SURVIVING FRENZY PLANT RAEG


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Yay Golbat became a Crobat! I could never get it to evolve =P
> 
> FFS DIE YOU DAMN GYARADOS STOP SURVIVING FRENZY PLANT RAEG


600,000 Pokedollars - 7 of each health thing equals 172,000. D:

But it was worth it to get a Crobat. 

And the Gyarados is Hax.


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, what do you need? I have a few Pichu's, Vulpix, Eevee's etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh.. do you have any special eevee's? Like Flareon etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can give you a Flareon or any other Eevee evolution if you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay sweet, I'll give you a Treecko and a Torchic and a Mudkip, for a Glaceon, Umbreon and a Jolteon?
Click to expand...

Okay, but you will have to wait for a while 'cause i'm at the E4 right now


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> uh.. do you have any special eevee's? Like Flareon etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can give you a Flareon or any other Eevee evolution if you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay sweet, I'll give you a Treecko and a Torchic and a Mudkip, for a Glaceon, Umbreon and a Jolteon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, but you will have to wait for a while 'cause i'm at the E4 right now
Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine, I need time to get Torchic and Mudkip anyway.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Golbat became a Crobat! I could never get it to evolve =P
> 
> FFS DIE YOU DAMN GYARADOS STOP SURVIVING FRENZY PLANT RAEG
> 
> 
> 
> 600,000 Pokedollars - 7 of each health thing equals 172,000. D:
> 
> But it was worth it to get a Crobat.
> 
> And the Gyarados is Hax.
Click to expand...

gdgd =P

And I'm getting my own back on the Gyarados, it's barely damaging Slowking, so I'm setting up on it with some Nasty Plots =D


----------



## easpa

I screwed up...big time.

I forgot to buy Ultra Balls for my battle with Moltres. :'(


----------



## Hiro

Uhm, i can't get you a Glaceon Waluigi. Sorry, just the Umbreon and Jolteon D:


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Uhm, i can't get you a Glaceon Waluigi. Sorry, just the Umbreon and Jolteon D:


It's okay! Flareon instead then?


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, i can't get you a Glaceon Waluigi. Sorry, just the Umbreon and Jolteon D:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay! Flareon instead then?
Click to expand...

Ok, i guess. But it will take some time since i have to get the stones first ;P

(Pok


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, i can't get you a Glaceon Waluigi. Sorry, just the Umbreon and Jolteon D:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay! Flareon instead then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, i guess. But it will take some time since i have to get the stones first ;P
> 
> (Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA TAKE THAT LANCE


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, i can't get you a Glaceon Waluigi. Sorry, just the Umbreon and Jolteon D:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay! Flareon instead then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, i guess. But it will take some time since i have to get the stones first ;P
> 
> (Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fontana

Rogar said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, i can't get you a Glaceon Waluigi. Sorry, just the Umbreon and Jolteon D:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay! Flareon instead then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, i guess. But it will take some time since i have to get the stones first ;P
> 
> (Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiro

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i guess. But it will take some time since i have to get the stones first ;P
> 
> (Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## easpa

Hell yeah, I just caught Moltres!


----------



## AndyB

Finally going start collecting the Kanto Gym badges today


----------



## Trundle

Training Togepi. 8D
I just started, so... I've beat one gym leader..
I have Cyndaquil - Lvl. 12
Pidgey - Lvl. 11
Togepi - Lvl. 5


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Going to Kanto now! =D And if anyone needs some pokemon, TM's or items, ask. I probably have them.


----------



## Trundle

Now.. About to beat second gym leader..
Quilava - Lvl. 17
Pidgey - Lvl. 14
Togepi - Lvl. 9
Zubat - Lvl. 9


----------



## Cottonball

Finished the elite four


----------



## Tyler

10/16 badges

Feraligatr - Lv 52
Ho-oh - Lv 49
Snorlax - Lv 50
Rhyhorn - Lv 39
Noctowl - Lv 41
Gyarados - Lv 46


----------



## Trundle

2 badges... 
Quilava - 21
Zubat - 22
Pidgeotto - 19
Togepi - 18


----------



## Heartfout

Replacing Crobat with a Jynx, and adding a Breloom to my team.

Also, I'm going to teach more status moves.


----------



## Bacon Boy

All 16 badges. Trying to catch all of the legendaries currently. I'm at Zapdos, but I need luck now. I tried catching Lugia, but it's almost impossible. So, I restarted and left. I'll go back to the whirl islands later.

Edit: Training to fight Red on Mt. Silver.


----------



## SilentHopes

Alfred said:
			
		

> All 16 badges. Trying to catch all of the legendaries currently. I'm at Zapdos, but I need luck now. I tried catching Lugia, but it's almost impossible. So, I restarted and left. I'll go back to the whirl islands later.
> 
> Edit: Training to fight Red on Mt. Silver.


You can catch Zapdos in a Pokeball. I've done it every time.

It's the easiest legend.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rorato said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 16 badges. Trying to catch all of the legendaries currently. I'm at Zapdos, but I need luck now. I tried catching Lugia, but it's almost impossible. So, I restarted and left. I'll go back to the whirl islands later.
> 
> Edit: Training to fight Red on Mt. Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> You can catch Zapdos in a Pokeball. I've done it every time.
> 
> It's the easiest legend.
Click to expand...

Okay, I have a pok


----------



## Heartfout

Jynx just killed Will's first Xatu in a rematch at level 25.

Why didn't I add her to my team earlier?


----------



## Fontana

I got Raikou, Entei and Latios last night. Thanks for the advice Andy, I caught Raikou first try with a quick ball. ;D I'm warning you guys though, Latios/Latias are a pain to catch.


----------



## random guy

would anyone in the low 70's like to battle?


----------



## Tyeforce

Rorato said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 16 badges. Trying to catch all of the legendaries currently. I'm at Zapdos, but I need luck now. I tried catching Lugia, but it's almost impossible. So, I restarted and left. I'll go back to the whirl islands later.
> 
> Edit: Training to fight Red on Mt. Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> You can catch Zapdos in a Pokeball. I've done it every time.
> 
> It's the easiest legend.
Click to expand...

Zapdos is no easier to catch than Articuno, Moltres, Mewtwo, Raikou, Entei, Suicune, Lugia, Ho-Oh, Beldum, Metang, Metagross, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Latias, Latios, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Deoxys, Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina, Cresselia, Manaphy, Darkrai, or Arceus. They all have a catch rate of 3, the lowest catch rate there is. It's just pure luck that you happen to catch Zapdos easier.


----------



## Jake

I just caught Ho-Oh


----------



## Elliot

can anyone catch me/or breed me, an abra and level it to atleast 5-10? And then trade it for my drowzee? I'm trying to find Abra on route 34, but its hard to find Abra.


----------



## Pokeman

Catching latios was a pain, i tried a lot, got him in a ultra ball


----------



## random guy

@Elly
I can get you an arba I just have to beat the E4.


----------



## Elliot

random guy said:
			
		

> @Elly
> I can get you an arba I just have to beat the E4.


Thanks. Pm me when you caught one.


----------



## Jake

Can someone tell me why Maylene is in the Pie Eating Contest thing in Celadon City?


----------



## Marcus

Ok beat the Elite Four yesterday and am currently in Kanto. Problem is, I don't actually know what the hell I do now. I thought the best thing would be to go to Pallet Town, but there are no ways to get to Pallet town at the moment. Mysty isn't in her Gym, so I ended up beating Lt. Surge first. I went to Lavender to get the Pok


----------



## 8bit

I Am Sorry To Say This Marcus, But There Is No PokeFulte It Is A Channel Installed In Your PokeGear Radio Just Look For It. Then Awaken Snorlax.


----------



## Marcus

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I Am Sorry To Say This Marcus, But There Is No PokeFulte It Is A Channel Installed In Your PokeGear Radio Just Look For It. Then Awaken Snorlax.


Oh ok, thanks, that'd be the extra Radio Stations I got given in the Tower.
Oh and by the way, cut out the capital letters, they're really annoying.


----------



## Jake

Marcus said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Am Sorry To Say This Marcus, But There Is No PokeFulte It Is A Channel Installed In Your PokeGear Radio Just Look For It. Then Awaken Snorlax.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, thanks, that'd be the extra Radio Stations I got given in the Tower.
> Oh and by the way, cut out the capital letters, they're really annoying.
Click to expand...

It's funny because he spelt PokeFlute wrong lol.

and Misty is found at the cape thingy. Go north from Celadon City, go across the Golden Bridge, then keep going right, and you will find Misty flirting with some ugly guy lol.


----------



## Marcus

Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Am Sorry To Say This Marcus, But There Is No PokeFulte It Is A Channel Installed In Your PokeGear Radio Just Look For It. Then Awaken Snorlax.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, thanks, that'd be the extra Radio Stations I got given in the Tower.
> Oh and by the way, cut out the capital letters, they're really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny because he spelt PokeFlute wrong lol.
> 
> and Misty is found at the cape thingy. Go north from Celadon City, go across the Golden Bridge, then keep going right, and you will find Misty flirting with some ugly guy lol.
Click to expand...

Oh ok.
But first I'm gonna awaken Snorlax, catch it and go through Diglett's Cave then off to Pallet Town.
Good thing I asked, I was about to go wondering round Kanto for the rest of my life lol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Am Sorry To Say This Marcus, But There Is No PokeFulte It Is A Channel Installed In Your PokeGear Radio Just Look For It. Then Awaken Snorlax.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, thanks, that'd be the extra Radio Stations I got given in the Tower.
> Oh and by the way, cut out the capital letters, they're really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny because he spelt PokeFlute wrong lol.
> 
> and Misty is found at the cape thingy. Go north from Celadon City, go across the Golden Bridge, then keep going right, and you will find Misty flirting with some ugly guy lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> But first I'm gonna awaken Snorlax, catch it and go through Diglett's Cave then off to Pallet Town.
> Good thing I asked, I was about to go wondering round Kanto for the rest of my life lol.
Click to expand...

Marcus. Snorlax is Lvl 50 fyi, and it doesnt know Rest and has leftovers so try not to give it a burn like i did (lucky i caught it) and it knows Giga Impact so it can end up doing 1hit kills! To get the Pokeflute channel tune your radio to the top right. Also i THINK you have to defeat misty before brock (idk i never played the originals.) Also did you get the rail past? (Basically go to Copycat and she'll mention that shes lost a doll in vermillon, go there and talk to the fat guy in the fan club, he has her doll then just go back and she'll give you her pass).

@> Jake. Idk why, shes just there, if you think thats odd Crasher Wake is in Celadon dept. store and he gives out the 3 starter masks (Sinnoh ones) xD.

Spent the whole night messing with my Safari park, managed to get Lavitars, Kangaskhans, Manectrics, Shinxs, Misdreavius and some other rare pok


----------



## Marcus

Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Am Sorry To Say This Marcus, But There Is No PokeFulte It Is A Channel Installed In Your PokeGear Radio Just Look For It. Then Awaken Snorlax.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, thanks, that'd be the extra Radio Stations I got given in the Tower.
> Oh and by the way, cut out the capital letters, they're really annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny because he spelt PokeFlute wrong lol.
> 
> and Misty is found at the cape thingy. Go north from Celadon City, go across the Golden Bridge, then keep going right, and you will find Misty flirting with some ugly guy lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> But first I'm gonna awaken Snorlax, catch it and go through Diglett's Cave then off to Pallet Town.
> Good thing I asked, I was about to go wondering round Kanto for the rest of my life lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marcus. Snorlax is Lvl 50 fyi, and it doesnt know Rest and has leftovers so try not to give it a burn like i did (lucky i caught it) and it knows Giga Impact so it can end up doing 1hit kills! To get the Pokeflute channel tune your radio to the top right. Also i THINK you have to defeat misty before brock (idk i never played the originals.) Also did you get the rail past? (Basically go to Copycat and she'll mention that shes lost a doll in vermillon, go there and talk to the fat guy in the fan club, he has her doll then just go back and she'll give you her pass).
> 
> @> Jake. Idk why, shes just there, if you think thats odd Crasher Wake is in Celadon dept. store and he gives out the 3 starter masks (Sinnoh ones) xD.
> 
> Spent the whole night messing with my Safari park, managed to get Lavitars, Kangaskhans, Manectrics, Shinxs, Misdreavius and some other rare pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because he spelt PokeFlute wrong lol.
> 
> and Misty is found at the cape thingy. Go north from Celadon City, go across the Golden Bridge, then keep going right, and you will find Misty flirting with some ugly guy lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> But first I'm gonna awaken Snorlax, catch it and go through Diglett's Cave then off to Pallet Town.
> Good thing I asked, I was about to go wondering round Kanto for the rest of my life lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marcus. Snorlax is Lvl 50 fyi, and it doesnt know Rest and has leftovers so try not to give it a burn like i did (lucky i caught it) and it knows Giga Impact so it can end up doing 1hit kills! To get the Pokeflute channel tune your radio to the top right. Also i THINK you have to defeat misty before brock (idk i never played the originals.) Also did you get the rail past? (Basically go to Copycat and she'll mention that shes lost a doll in vermillon, go there and talk to the fat guy in the fan club, he has her doll then just go back and she'll give you her pass).
> 
> @> Jake. Idk why, shes just there, if you think thats odd Crasher Wake is in Celadon dept. store and he gives out the 3 starter masks (Sinnoh ones) xD.
> 
> Spent the whole night messing with my Safari park, managed to get Lavitars, Kangaskhans, Manectrics, Shinxs, Misdreavius and some other rare pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok.
> But first I'm gonna awaken Snorlax, catch it and go through Diglett's Cave then off to Pallet Town.
> Good thing I asked, I was about to go wondering round Kanto for the rest of my life lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marcus. Snorlax is Lvl 50 fyi, and it doesnt know Rest and has leftovers so try not to give it a burn like i did (lucky i caught it) and it knows Giga Impact so it can end up doing 1hit kills! To get the Pokeflute channel tune your radio to the top right. Also i THINK you have to defeat misty before brock (idk i never played the originals.) Also did you get the rail past? (Basically go to Copycat and she'll mention that shes lost a doll in vermillon, go there and talk to the fat guy in the fan club, he has her doll then just go back and she'll give you her pass).
> 
> @> Jake. Idk why, shes just there, if you think thats odd Crasher Wake is in Celadon dept. store and he gives out the 3 starter masks (Sinnoh ones) xD.
> 
> Spent the whole night messing with my Safari park, managed to get Lavitars, Kangaskhans, Manectrics, Shinxs, Misdreavius and some other rare pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus. Snorlax is Lvl 50 fyi, and it doesnt know Rest and has leftovers so try not to give it a burn like i did (lucky i caught it) and it knows Giga Impact so it can end up doing 1hit kills! To get the Pokeflute channel tune your radio to the top right. Also i THINK you have to defeat misty before brock (idk i never played the originals.) Also did you get the rail past? (Basically go to Copycat and she'll mention that shes lost a doll in vermillon, go there and talk to the fat guy in the fan club, he has her doll then just go back and she'll give you her pass).
> 
> @> Jake. Idk why, shes just there, if you think thats odd Crasher Wake is in Celadon dept. store and he gives out the 3 starter masks (Sinnoh ones) xD.
> 
> Spent the whole night messing with my Safari park, managed to get Lavitars, Kangaskhans, Manectrics, Shinxs, Misdreavius and some other rare pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

I decided to do some things. 
I named some of my pokemon after people that helped me in this game 8D.
Flaffy- Davis
Spearow- Niko
Quilava- MaRAndy 8D. (Marcus/Random Guy/Andy, I can't decide. they both helped me alot 8D.)
Waiting for other pokemon that i find good. 
These are my temporary pokemon: 
Drowzee
EGG! 
Ditto.
Ditto in Daycare.


----------



## Trundle

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I decided to do some things.
> I named some of my pokemon after people that helped me in this game 8D.
> Flaffy- Davis
> Spearow- Niko
> Quilava-*MaRAndy*8D. (Marcus/Random Guy/Andy, I can't decide. they both helped me alot 8D.)
> Waiting for other pokemon that i find good.
> These are my temporary pokemon:
> Drowzee
> EGG!
> Ditto.
> Ditto in Daycare.


WOO! Lol.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I decided to do some things.
> I named some of my pokemon after people that helped me in this game 8D.
> Flaffy- *Davis*
> Spearow- Niko
> Quilava- MaRAndy 8D. (Marcus/Random Guy/Andy, I can't decide. they both helped me alot 8D.)
> Waiting for other pokemon that i find good.
> These are my temporary pokemon:
> Drowzee
> EGG!
> Ditto.
> Ditto in Daycare.


I lurve you <3

Do you still need an Abra?


----------



## Marcus

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I decided to do some things.
> I named some of my pokemon after people that helped me in this game 8D.
> Flaffy- Davis
> Spearow- Niko
> Quilava- MaRAndy 8D. (Marcus/Random Guy/Andy, I can't decide. they both helped me alot 8D.)
> Waiting for other pokemon that i find good.
> These are my temporary pokemon:
> Drowzee
> EGG!
> Ditto.
> Ditto in Daycare.


<3 Eli 

If you need a kickass Pok


----------



## Trundle

I can post clear pictures of Pokemon Silver and my team..


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do some things.
> I named some of my pokemon after people that helped me in this game 8D.
> Flaffy- Davis
> Spearow- Niko
> Quilava- MaRAndy 8D. (Marcus/Random Guy/Andy, I can't decide. they both helped me alot 8D.)
> Waiting for other pokemon that i find good.
> These are my temporary pokemon:
> Drowzee
> EGG!
> Ditto.
> Ditto in Daycare.
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Eli
> 
> If you need a kickass Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Anyone else messing with the Safari Park as much as me? Also how do you unlock more objects?


----------



## Fontana

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do some things.
> I named some of my pokemon after people that helped me in this game 8D.
> Flaffy- Davis
> Spearow- Niko
> Quilava- MaRAndy 8D. (Marcus/Random Guy/Andy, I can't decide. they both helped me alot 8D.)
> Waiting for other pokemon that i find good.
> These are my temporary pokemon:
> Drowzee
> EGG!
> Ditto.
> Ditto in Daycare.
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Eli
> 
> If you need a kickass Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do some things.
> I named some of my pokemon after people that helped me in this game 8D.
> Flaffy- Davis
> Spearow- Niko
> Quilava- MaRAndy 8D. (Marcus/Random Guy/Andy, I can't decide. they both helped me alot 8D.)
> Waiting for other pokemon that i find good.
> These are my temporary pokemon:
> Drowzee
> EGG!
> Ditto.
> Ditto in Daycare.
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Eli
> 
> If you need a kickass Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## goronking

How do you get to the 7th Kanto gym?


----------



## Heartfout

Sanji said:
			
		

> Anyone else messing with the Safari Park as much as me? Also how do you unlock more objects?


Leave it a while and he phones you up.

Just training my Jynx. Once she's about level 40, I'll start training her on the Elite 4.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

goronking said:
			
		

> How do you get to the 7th Kanto gym?


In Soviet Kanto....Gym goes to you
 <_<


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else messing with the Safari Park as much as me? Also how do you unlock more objects?
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it a while and he phones you up.
> 
> Just training my Jynx. Once she's about level 40, I'll start training her on the Elite 4.
Click to expand...

When i see you You've gotta check my park out. I managed to get Lavitars and kangaskhans 8D  AND LEVEL 17 WEEZINGS


----------



## Heartfout

goronking said:
			
		

> How do you get to the 7th Kanto gym?


Do you mean Cinnabar? Go to Cinnabar, then surf right till you get to Seaform islands. It's in there.


----------



## Heartfout

Sanji said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else messing with the Safari Park as much as me? Also how do you unlock more objects?
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it a while and he phones you up.
> 
> Just training my Jynx. Once she's about level 40, I'll start training her on the Elite 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When i see you You've gotta check my park out. I managed to get Lavitars and kangaskhans 8D  AND LEVEL 17 WEEZINGS
Click to expand...

You don't need objects for Lavitars and Kangaskhans.

I know, I've already got them and I haven't bothered using objects yet.


----------



## goronking

Heartfout said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get to the 7th Kanto gym?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Cinnabar? Go to Cinnabar, then surf right till you get to Seaform islands. It's in there.
Click to expand...

Yeah thats what i ment and thank you, i'm on my way now.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get to the 7th Kanto gym?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Cinnabar? Go to Cinnabar, then surf right till you get to Seaform islands. It's in there.
Click to expand...

OH YEA

NO MOAR CINNABAR D8

So no more Mansion T~T


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else messing with the Safari Park as much as me? Also how do you unlock more objects?
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it a while and he phones you up.
> 
> Just training my Jynx. Once she's about level 40, I'll start training her on the Elite 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When i see you You've gotta check my park out. I managed to get Lavitars and kangaskhans 8D  AND LEVEL 17 WEEZINGS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need objects for Lavitars and Kangaskhans.
> 
> I know, I've already got them and I haven't bothered using objects yet.
Click to expand...

If you havent trust me, my Park is VERY good for catching pok


----------



## Elliot

@Davis, No thanks, its okay, Random Guy has one for me. 8D Thanks for the reminder though. 
@Marcus Errr... Hmm... Its your choice haha.  I don't mind which choice you pick 8D.
---
Soon to be named.
HeartFout
MrMr. 8D.
Josh <333.
----
I was at the gym right now, but before i'm facing the Gym Leader, ( i beated all the trainers there.) I'm in GTS. 8D.


----------



## Marcus

Woah woah woah, just realised you can't plant berries in HG :O


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Woah woah woah, just realised you can't plant berries in HG :O


You use the Berry Pots instead.


----------



## Marcus

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah woah woah, just realised you can't plant berries in HG :O
> 
> 
> 
> You use the Berry Pots instead.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, thanks.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah woah woah, just realised you can't plant berries in HG :O
> 
> 
> 
> You use the Berry Pots instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

I'm quite tempted to restart and train a different team up...although I don't really want to erase my current game...I may just buy a copy of SS.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I'm quite tempted to restart and train a different team up...although I don't really want to erase my current game...I may just buy a copy of SS.


This children, is an example of someone with 'To much money'


----------



## Josh

Sanji said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite tempted to restart and train a different team up...although I don't really want to erase my current game...I may just buy a copy of SS.
> 
> 
> 
> This children, is an example of someone with 'To much money'
Click to expand...

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite tempted to restart and train a different team up...although I don't really want to erase my current game...I may just buy a copy of SS.
> 
> 
> 
> This children, is an example of someone with 'To much money'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
Click to expand...

Well said. If he wants to buy it, then let him. You have no power over him, and I don't think he cares what someone over the internet says,


----------



## Marcus

Taking on Brock.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Taking on Brock.


I couldn't be bothered doing anything in Kanto so far, instead I breed Dunsparces.

Anyone want one?


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite tempted to restart and train a different team up...although I don't really want to erase my current game...I may just buy a copy of SS.
> 
> 
> 
> This children, is an example of someone with 'To much money'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. If he wants to buy it, then let him. You have no power over him, and I don't think he cares what someone over the internet says,
Click to expand...

It's okay. I know him IRL, and he's just teasing because he's jealous.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite tempted to restart and train a different team up...although I don't really want to erase my current game...I may just buy a copy of SS.
> 
> 
> 
> This children, is an example of someone with 'To much money'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. If he wants to buy it, then let him. You have no power over him, and I don't think he cares what someone over the internet says,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay. I know him IRL, and he's just teasing because he's jealous.
Click to expand...

Im also teasing since you were like, the 2nd richest in the year, 1st being 'Posh Arragant git' Micheal Feazy.

But Lolmao, I've got to come up with some debts for you to repay me


----------



## random guy

Breading for an absol with a good nature and good iv's so I have tons of absols I don't need if anyone wants one.


----------



## muffun

random guy said:
			
		

> Breading for an absol with a good nature and good iv's so I tons of absols I don't need if anyone wants one.


You've also got to breed for Super Luck, which is hands down the best ability Absol can have. (it's either that or Pressure...)


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Muffun said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breading for an absol with a good nature and good iv's so I tons of absols I don't need if anyone wants one.
> 
> 
> 
> You've also got to breed for Super Luck, which is hands down the best ability Absol can have. (it's either that or Pressure...)
Click to expand...

Super luck
Pressure is better against people with 5PP moves.


----------



## Gethsamane

Taking a break from my rigorous training for my battle with Morty to enjoy the Pokeathlon. Currently have first in all events except Power.

Team:
Debs (27 Quilava)
Lambchop (27 Mareep)
Hosch (28 Sandslash)
Brigadier (26 Weepinbell)
Evanski (26 Quagsire)

Morty's Ghosts are a pain in the rump, so I wanna get a slight level advantage on him before taking him on. Figure I could probably take him down with my current team.... But I'll need to stock up on a lot of Awakenings.

Also, anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone for my Weepinbell?


----------



## Elliot

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Taking a break from my rigorous training for my battle with Morty to enjoy the Pokeathlon. Currently have first in all events except Power.
> 
> Team:
> Debs (27 Quilava)
> Lambchop (27 Mareep)
> Hosch (28 Sandslash)
> Brigadier (26 Weepinbell)
> Evanski (26 Quagsire)
> 
> Morty's Ghosts are a pain in the rump, so I wanna get a slight level advantage on him before taking him on. Figure I could probably take him down with my current team.... But I'll need to stock up on a lot of Awakenings.
> 
> Also, anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone for my Weepinbell?


Gotta love Gengar. xD.
Yeah, i used all of my awakenings to win. (Before i restarted ;S)


----------



## Marcus

Dragonair evolved, and is now having fun using Dragaon Drance+Dragon Fang and Dragon Rush 1hit koing everything.


----------



## Elliot

Niko (Spearow) evolved into a Fearow <3.
----
At the pokeathlon dome.


----------



## easpa

I'm battling Clair and Lance.


----------



## Tyler

Can anyone breed my a Cyndaquil? I'm working on finishing up the Johto PokeDex, minus the legendaries.

Send me a PM if you can.


----------



## Heartfout

I just went for an 8 mile cycle ride (with a walking bit in the middle) and forgot to take my pokewalker! Damnit!

Anyhoo....still training Jynx up. Going to try and get a Trapinch too, unless someone wants to trade.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I've had enough of my ingame team now, so I'm gonna make a new one with some Kanto pokemon in it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I just went for an 8 mile cycle ride (with a walking bit in the middle) and forgot to take my pokewalker! Damnit!
> 
> Anyhoo....still training Jynx up. Going to try and get a Trapinch too, unless someone wants to trade.


8 miles? You go Cutteslowe mile run or down into town? and LOL at you forgetting your Pok


----------



## Tyler

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I just went for an 8 mile cycle ride (with a walking bit in the middle) and forgot to take my pokewalker! Damnit!
> 
> Anyhoo....still training Jynx up. Going to try and get a Trapinch too, unless someone wants to trade.


Eh that sucks. I went for a two-mile run yesterday, and I made sure not to forget mine.


----------



## easpa

I'll probably do some grinding against the Elite 4.


----------



## Elliot

Me and random guy are having problems with trading on SS/HG. Since we added each other codes, and went to the WIFI-club downstairs, we don't see each other. Help?


----------



## Marcus

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Me and random guy are having problems with trading on SS/HG. Since we added each other codes, and went to the WIFI-club downstairs, we don't see each other. Help?


Double check you've added each other correctly, and that you're both in the Wifi Club, not using the Union Room by accident.


----------



## NikoKing

Going to battle Marcus in a minute  .


----------



## Elliot

eee, I forgot about my FC. i restarted and got a new one. *imsuchanass :c)


----------



## Marcus

Is feeling nervous!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Me and random guy are having problems with trading on SS/HG. Since we added each other codes, and went to the WIFI-club downstairs, we don't see each other. Help?


That's really weird, try adding each other again?

And I can people (nearly) all TM's, a lot of pokemon, and Dunsparces.


----------



## AndyB

Just beat Blue, got Rock climb and now going to grind some more me thinks.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The 35th Pokemon Special/Adventures manga was announced the other day, not sure if anyone heard about it.
The volume continues the Diamond & Pearl chapter of the manga. It will continue the journey of Diamond, Pearl and Lady Berlitz as they travel through Sinnoh for Platinum to fulfill a family tradition on Mt. Coronet.


----------



## AndyB

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> The 35th Pokemon Special/Adventures manga was announced the other day, not sure if anyone heard about it.
> The volume continues the Diamond & Pearl chapter of the manga. It will continue the journey of Diamond, Pearl and Lady Berlitz as they travel through Sinnoh for Platinum to fulfill a family tradition on Mt. Coronet.


Oh wow, awesome!


----------



## Elliot

Training my pokemon for the Ecruteak City gym.
Alakazam(Thanks random! <3): Level 21
Quilava: Level 22?
Flaffy: Level 20
Fearow: Level 21


----------



## Bacon Boy

If you still need that abra, I have one I won't need.


----------



## cornymikey

Just caught Lugia with Freeze Hax
Crobat
Heracross
Meganium
Gyarados
Gengar
Meowth (HM Slave)

Everyone in the early stages of the game should headbutt some trees and get heracross. It's really good and learns good moves in the beginning (Brick Break, Aerial Ace, Horn Attack)


----------



## Gethsamane

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from my rigorous training for my battle with Morty to enjoy the Pokeathlon. Currently have first in all events except Power.
> 
> Team:
> Debs (27 Quilava)
> Lambchop (27 Mareep)
> Hosch (28 Sandslash)
> Brigadier (26 Weepinbell)
> Evanski (26 Quagsire)
> 
> Morty's Ghosts are a pain in the rump, so I wanna get a slight level advantage on him before taking him on. Figure I could probably take him down with my current team.... But I'll need to stock up on a lot of Awakenings.
> 
> Also, anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone for my Weepinbell?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Gengar. xD.
> Yeah, i used all of my awakenings to win. (Before i restarted ;S)
Click to expand...

Yeah. It's really an easy fight, other than the constant, non-stop Hypnosis rape.

And really. Anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone in HeartGold?


----------



## AndyB

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from my rigorous training for my battle with Morty to enjoy the Pokeathlon. Currently have first in all events except Power.
> 
> Team:
> Debs (27 Quilava)
> Lambchop (27 Mareep)
> Hosch (28 Sandslash)
> Brigadier (26 Weepinbell)
> Evanski (26 Quagsire)
> 
> Morty's Ghosts are a pain in the rump, so I wanna get a slight level advantage on him before taking him on. Figure I could probably take him down with my current team.... But I'll need to stock up on a lot of Awakenings.
> 
> Also, anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone for my Weepinbell?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Gengar. xD.
> Yeah, i used all of my awakenings to win. (Before i restarted ;S)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. It's really an easy fight, other than the constant, non-stop Hypnosis rape.
> 
> And really. Anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone in HeartGold?
Click to expand...

The earliest one I found... was in Viridian Forest.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I'm stuck on Clair's gym.
But I'm desperately seeking a Shiny stone to get a Togekiss. :< Does anybody know where I could get one? I've heard the Pokeathelon or whatever, and I earned the 3,000 points, but they weren't selling it... (Yes, I actually kept setting my DS's clock to check XD)


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from my rigorous training for my battle with Morty to enjoy the Pokeathlon. Currently have first in all events except Power.
> 
> Team:
> Debs (27 Quilava)
> Lambchop (27 Mareep)
> Hosch (28 Sandslash)
> Brigadier (26 Weepinbell)
> Evanski (26 Quagsire)
> 
> Morty's Ghosts are a pain in the rump, so I wanna get a slight level advantage on him before taking him on. Figure I could probably take him down with my current team.... But I'll need to stock up on a lot of Awakenings.
> 
> Also, anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone for my Weepinbell?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Gengar. xD.
> Yeah, i used all of my awakenings to win. (Before i restarted ;S)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. It's really an easy fight, other than the constant, non-stop Hypnosis rape.
> 
> And really. Anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone in HeartGold?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest one I found... was in Viridian Forest.
Click to expand...

You can buy one with pokeathalon points at the prize center on certain days.


----------



## beehdaubs

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from my rigorous training for my battle with Morty to enjoy the Pokeathlon. Currently have first in all events except Power.
> 
> Team:
> Debs (27 Quilava)
> Lambchop (27 Mareep)
> Hosch (28 Sandslash)
> Brigadier (26 Weepinbell)
> Evanski (26 Quagsire)
> 
> Morty's Ghosts are a pain in the rump, so I wanna get a slight level advantage on him before taking him on. Figure I could probably take him down with my current team.... But I'll need to stock up on a lot of Awakenings.
> 
> Also, anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone for my Weepinbell?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Gengar. xD.
> Yeah, i used all of my awakenings to win. (Before i restarted ;S)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. It's really an easy fight, other than the constant, non-stop Hypnosis rape.
> 
> And really. Anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone in HeartGold?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest one I found... was in Viridian Forest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy one with pokeathalon points at the prize center on certain days.
Click to expand...

Bill's grandfather is north of Cerulean city.  If you show him an oddish, he'll give you a leaf stone.

Although he may not ask for an oddish first.  Sometimes he'll ask for a pikachu/jigglypuff/growlithe/Staryu.


----------



## random guy

Now that I helped some people it's back to breading absol's.


----------



## Gethsamane

HeartGold said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from my rigorous training for my battle with Morty to enjoy the Pokeathlon. Currently have first in all events except Power.
> 
> Team:
> Debs (27 Quilava)
> Lambchop (27 Mareep)
> Hosch (28 Sandslash)
> Brigadier (26 Weepinbell)
> Evanski (26 Quagsire)
> 
> Morty's Ghosts are a pain in the rump, so I wanna get a slight level advantage on him before taking him on. Figure I could probably take him down with my current team.... But I'll need to stock up on a lot of Awakenings.
> 
> Also, anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone for my Weepinbell?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Gengar. xD.
> Yeah, i used all of my awakenings to win. (Before i restarted ;S)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. It's really an easy fight, other than the constant, non-stop Hypnosis rape.
> 
> And really. Anybody know where to get a Leaf Stone in HeartGold?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The earliest one I found... was in Viridian Forest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy one with pokeathalon points at the prize center on certain days.
Click to expand...

Oh geeze. I'ma need more Pokeathlon points. I can't wait that long to evolve my Weepinbell.


----------



## random guy

After 24 absol's I now have one with an Adamant nature, good IV's, and super luck.


----------



## AndyB

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Oh geeze. I'ma need more Pokeathlon points. I can't wait that long to evolve my Weepinbell.


If you really want one, I can trade something over with one. I have one and I don't need it for anything.


----------



## Elliot

@Alfred, haha no thanks. I got one from Random Guy.  Thanks for the offer though! : D

I'm at the route below Ecruteak city, training still  This will be pretty fun, also, i caught a sudowoodoo, but i don't like it. 
Alakazam(soon to be Josh 8D), Level 24
Davis: Level 21
Niko: Level 22
MaRAndy: Level 21.


----------



## easpa

I've just defeated Koga for the second time.

Damn Muk...


----------



## Fontana

Are the movesets 'decent'?  

Feraligatr: 
- Waterfall
- Ice Punch
- Crunch
- Outrage

Arcanine:
- Flamethrower
- Flare Blitz
- Thunder Fang
- ExtremeSpeed

Electivire:
- Thunderbolt (I am probably changing this to Thunder Punch, because Electivire's Sp. Atk is relatively lower than his attack).
- Ice Punch
- Earthquake
- Cross Chop

Metagross:
- Psychic
- Earthquake
- Meteor Mash
- Explosion

Froslass:
- Shadow Ball
- Ice Beam
- Destiny Bond
- Thunderbolt

Salamence:
- Dragon Claw
- Outrage
- Roost
- Stone Edge


----------



## Tyler

I'm trying to catch the lv 70 Luiga at the Whirl Islands. It's hard. :S


----------



## Trundle

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm trying to catch the lv 70 Luiga at the Whirl Islands. It's hard. :S


Try a Level 40 Lugia with only 2 great balls. Even harder.


----------



## Heartfout

Still training Jynx up. At level 35, she managed to take down Will's level 40 Xatu, his giant walking coconut tree and his level 42 Xatu.

Yeah. I really like Jynx now.


----------



## AndyB

MrMr said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to catch the lv 70 Luiga at the Whirl Islands. It's hard. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Try a Level 40 Lugia with only 2 great balls. Even harder.
Click to expand...

"Quick ball Go!"
*Ball wobbles 3 times* Caught! 

In yo face


----------



## Caleb

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to catch the lv 70 Luiga at the Whirl Islands. It's hard. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Try a Level 40 Lugia with only 2 great balls. Even harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Quick ball Go!"
> *Ball wobbles 3 times* Caught!
> 
> In yo face
Click to expand...

Seriously? How in the ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Training for my fight against Red. :L 

Hitmontop Lv. 36
Noctowl Lv. 51
Golem Lv. 52
Typhlosion Lv. 52
Lapras Lv. 52
Dragonite Lv. 55


----------



## Heartfout

Tom said:
			
		

> Training for my fight against Red. :L
> 
> Hitmontop Lv. 36
> Noctowl Lv. 51
> Golem Lv. 52
> Typhlosion Lv. 52
> Lapras Lv. 52
> Dragonite Lv. 55


So...just another 30 levels or so to go till you can take him down! Good luck!


----------



## Ron Swanson

Fighting Karen right now.
I hate her Umbreon. :c

Ho-Oh - 45
Dewgong - 41
Pidegeot - 36
Typhlosion - 44
Tangrowth - 38
Magneton - 43

I know, really crappy. D:
Edit: Fighting Lance.


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Are the movesets 'decent'?
> 
> Feraligatr:
> - Waterfall
> - Ice Punch
> - Crunch
> - Outrage
> 
> Arcanine:
> - Flamethrower
> - Flare Blitz
> - Thunder Fang
> - ExtremeSpeed
> 
> Electivire:
> - Thunderbolt (I am probably changing this to Thunder Punch, because Electivire's Sp. Atk is relatively lower than his attack).
> - Ice Punch
> - Earthquake
> - Cross Chop
> 
> Metagross:
> - Psychic
> - Earthquake
> - Meteor Mash
> - Explosion
> 
> Froslass:
> - Shadow Ball
> - Ice Beam
> - Destiny Bond
> - Thunderbolt
> 
> Salamence:
> - Dragon Claw
> - Outrage
> - Roost
> - Stone Edge


everything's good except maybe your froslass. Your froslass should really be your starter with Ice Beam, Destiny Bond, Spikes, and Taunt (with Focus Sash), but if you dont want it to be your starter then those are good enough moves.


----------



## easpa

Tom said:
			
		

> Training for my fight against Red. :L
> 
> Hitmontop Lv. 36
> Noctowl Lv. 51
> Golem Lv. 52
> Typhlosion Lv. 52
> Lapras Lv. 52
> Dragonite Lv. 55


I feel your pain...

I've just defeated the Elite 4 for the second time, and this is my team:

Gyarados lv. 57
Snorlax lv. 54
Typhlosion lv. 53
Ampharos lv. 60
Steelix lv. 61
Fearow lv 53

Pretty pathetic, eh? :/


----------



## beehdaubs

Reposting this question in this topic.


> Anybody wanna explain how exactly does a friendship evolution happen? Do I need to get to the required friendship level AND THEN level it up once? Or can I just reach the required friendship level and it will automatically begin to evolve without leveling up once.


----------



## Trundle

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Reposting this question in this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna explain how exactly does a friendship evolution happen? Do I need to get to the required friendship level AND THEN level it up once? Or can I just reach the required friendship level and it will automatically begin to evolve without leveling up once.
Click to expand...

You have to get the friendship, then level it up.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Just beat Lance. 8D


----------



## Wish

Anyone know where you get a feebas. :C


----------



## VantagE

OMG! Morty's Gengar just about killed my whole team! Managed to kill him with Jolteon's Lighting attack... phew...


----------



## Robin

I'm caught in two minds whether or not to get it now... If I do get it, I'm not sure if I will get bored of it soon.


----------



## Wish

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I'm caught in two minds whether or not to get it now... If I do get it, I'm not sure if I will get bored of it soon.


For 40 bucks, its a pretty long, and good gameplay.


----------



## random guy

Going through battle tower so I can get a power anklet.


----------



## Trundle

I just beat the whole Elite Four and Lance with

Crobat - Lvl. 50
Typhlosion - Lvl. 50
Lugia - Lvl. 46


----------



## cornymikey

incredibly easy way to beat morty's gengar.
Get any level pidgey/pidgeotto, attach a shed shell, and spam sand attack. His gengar can only use sucker punch and shadow ball to hurt you but they will both fail. Mean Look doesn't matter with a shed shell attached. Just wait out Hypnosis. When the gengar's accuracy is to its lowest, switch to any pokemon and take him out.


----------



## Tyeforce

cornymikey said:
			
		

> incredibly easy way to beat morty's gengar.
> Get any level pidgey/pidgeotto, attach a shed shell, and spam sand attack. His gengar can only use sucker punch and shadow ball to hurt you but they will both fail. Mean Look doesn't matter with a shed shell attached. Just wait out Hypnosis. When the gengar's accuracy is to its lowest, switch to any pokemon and take him out.


Or just use Togepi/Togetic's Extrasensory.


----------



## Cottonball

Im just about to do the last 8 gym's


----------



## Heartfout

Morty was easy to beat for me. I just used a level 30 Crobat with Bite. He died quickly.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> incredibly easy way to beat morty's gengar.
> Get any level pidgey/pidgeotto, attach a shed shell, and spam sand attack. His gengar can only use sucker punch and shadow ball to hurt you but they will both fail. Mean Look doesn't matter with a shed shell attached. Just wait out Hypnosis. When the gengar's accuracy is to its lowest, switch to any pokemon and take him out.


I PP stalled his Gengar to death with my Furret, since it's moves have quite low PP for that point in the game. I was laughing my head off until he got a critical hit with Struggle and killed poor Furret  :'(


----------



## Jake

What HM's do you need to get to Red in Mt. Silver?


----------



## Fontana

Jake. said:
			
		

> What HM's do you need to get to Red in Mt. Silver?


Rock Climb. I'm 90% sure.

I just realised motor = rotom backwards! O;


----------



## Elliot

I just soloed every person in Ecruteak Gym, no going back to nurse Joy. Super effective. I soloed every person with Alakazam(Random Guy i wuv you <3). up at the gym leader. After this i need to alot of training =P.


----------



## VantagE

Just beat Claire, and now getting ready to train pokemon outside the Safari zone.


----------



## cornymikey

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incredibly easy way to beat morty's gengar.
> Get any level pidgey/pidgeotto, attach a shed shell, and spam sand attack. His gengar can only use sucker punch and shadow ball to hurt you but they will both fail. Mean Look doesn't matter with a shed shell attached. Just wait out Hypnosis. When the gengar's accuracy is to its lowest, switch to any pokemon and take him out.
> 
> 
> 
> Or just use Togepi/Togetic's Extrasensory.
Click to expand...

but togetic is a bad pokemon. You dont get a shiny stone till foreverrrrrrr.


----------



## Tyeforce

I finally beat Blue! And I'm too lazy to update my team in my signature. XD


----------



## -Aaron

I've finished it, and I don't have a team. I have _*companions*_.


----------



## Cottonball

I beat the ninth gym


----------



## Tyeforce

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> I beat the ninth gym


Which Gym would that be? You can battle the Kanto Gym Leaders in any order, except for Blue, who has to be battled last.


----------



## Caius

Pokemon Diamond, too lazy to go get strength so I'm just after the 5th Gym.

My party is: Wooper level 60, Wooper level 64, Wooper Level 40, Wooper level 30, Wooper level 24, and a pikachu colored pichu level 52


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Pokemon Diamond, too lazy to go get strength so I'm just after the 5th Gym.
> 
> My party is: Wooper level 60, Wooper level 64, Wooper Level 40, Wooper level 30, Wooper level 24, and a pikachu colored pichu level 52


lolwut.


----------



## Caius

Wooper forever.


----------



## Jas0n




----------



## Caius

OH MY GOD THAT IS AMAZING. 

Brb making it into a siggy D:


----------



## NikoKing

For those wondering "What should I do with my Rage Candy Bar?"  Well, give it to a dude in the route 5-6 underground passage in Kanto and he'll give you a TM  .


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Well...
Beat red, Now on Legendary hunt (I cheated in kanto and transfered pok


----------



## Heartfout

Still training up my team in between revision. Therefore, not much progress.

(On training, not revision.)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I'm gonna try to beat Brock, Misty and Lt.Surge today. Just gotta train Diglett up on Diamond though first,


----------



## GetSumSunBK

does anyone have a mankey or growlithe i could have?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> does anyone have a mankey or growlithe i could have?


I have a Growlithe, but it might be a while until I can trade.


----------



## random guy

@nadnarb
I can get you a mankey but I would have to bread it. 

edit:Got the egg do you want me to train it to any level? 
edit2:The egg hatched and i'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

[No message]


----------



## easpa

What level should I raise my team to?

I've already tried battling the Elite 4 for the second time, and I won, but I spammed revives/potions.

Red is going to be so hard to beat...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis




----------



## Nic




----------



## Gnome




----------



## Vex L'Cour

Lol im happy,
I did the Kanto gyms +red in an hour. Using one level 70 (which i only used with Red to be fair), 1 lvl 60, and the rest were level 45-55. And the only problem was Red!


----------



## Nic




----------



## Vex L'Cour




----------



## Jasonnman

can anyone rate my firered team atm,im sick of hg, (this if my flying team)

Charizard-lv69
Dragonite-lv70
Pidgeot-lv69
Gyrados-70

im planning on getting 2 more but i dont know what pokemon


----------



## Rockman!

Caught a shiny Pidgey now I'm going to try for Suicune.


----------



## Fillfall

When i caught lugia it was shiny :O, but I wanted it to be green. Red lugia is weird. No AR used, no soft reseting and no rnds method (or something). Pure luck =D Just beated Red =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Fillfall said:
			
		

> When i caught lugia it was shiny :O, but I wanted it to be green. Red lugia is weird. No AR used, no soft reseting and no rnds method (or something). Pure luck =D Just beated Red =D


o: 

I'm jealous. Red Lugia is pretty amazing.


----------



## Rockman!

Got my shiny Suicune after 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## random guy

Anyone have a HG Kyorge I can use to get the jade orb?


----------



## easpa

I'm fighting Red.

...Damn Snorlax.


----------



## random guy

Snorlax was easy for me guard swap with Xatu then close combat with hitmonlee both lv.70.


----------



## easpa

Blizzard got a critical hit?! >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy

How do you evolve Sneasel?


----------



## Marcus

Alfred said:
			
		

> How do you evolve Sneasel?


What Rockman said.


----------



## easpa

Red used a Full Restore right when I was about to KO his Venusaur. :/


----------



## Rockman!

Alfred said:
			
		

> How do you evolve Sneasel?


At night, level it up while it's holding a Razor Claw.


----------



## Robin

Just started playing Yellow now  I'm in Celedon city, in the gym. The only reason I'm playing is to glitch it.


----------



## Hiro

Hunting Entei and trying to beat Elite 4 :/


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you evolve Sneasel?
> 
> 
> 
> At night, level it up while it's holding a Razor Claw.
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks.


----------



## random guy

Where is a good place to find just pokemon with attack ev's?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

random guy said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to find just pokemon with attack ev's?


Sentret give off 1 attack EV. Try them, or search random pokemon on serebii and go to the bottom, where it says what EV points they give off.


----------



## Tyeforce

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is a good place to find just pokemon with attack ev's?
> 
> 
> 
> Sentret give off 1 attack EV. Try them, or search random pokemon on serebii and go to the bottom, where it says what EV points they give off.
Click to expand...

Don't use Serebii. Bulbapedia is better.

[url=http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_Pok


----------



## easpa

I've just defeated Red.

I made him KO his last Pokemon. >


----------



## Heartfout

random guy said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to find just pokemon with attack ev's?


Try surfing on Route 42 (To the West of Mahogany town). It only has Goldeen's and Seaking's in it.


----------



## Elliot

After my Alakazam KO all the people in Ecruteak City 3 RG) I'm leveling my pokemon to level 30 or so.  
Alakazam Level 31.
MaRAndy Level 24
Davis level 25
Niko(You keep dying a lot =P.): Level 24
---
I plan on capturing a magikarp just to learn surf for now (temporary probably). Since i need to surf to Cianwood City. Any suggestions on what water pokemon i should? Thanks for the help.
~Elly~


----------



## Prof Gallows

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> After my Alakazam KO all the people in Ecruteak City 3 RG) I'm leveling my pokemon to level 30 or so.
> Alakazam Level 31.
> MaRAndy Level 24
> Davis level 25
> Niko(You keep dying a lot =P.): Level 24
> ---
> I plan on capturing a magikarp just to learn surf for now (temporary probably). Since i need to surf to Cianwood City. Any suggestions on what water pokemon i should? Thanks for the help.
> ~Elly~


Slowpoke.
It can learn surf and it's really useful.


----------



## Elliot

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my Alakazam KO all the people in Ecruteak City 3 RG) I'm leveling my pokemon to level 30 or so.
> Alakazam Level 31.
> MaRAndy Level 24
> Davis level 25
> Niko(You keep dying a lot =P.): Level 24
> ---
> I plan on capturing a magikarp just to learn surf for now (temporary probably). Since i need to surf to Cianwood City. Any suggestions on what water pokemon i should? Thanks for the help.
> ~Elly~
> 
> 
> 
> Slowpoke.
> It can learn surf and it's really useful.
Click to expand...

Oo. Okay, thanks  . I'll go to the slowpoke well


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> After my Alakazam KO all the people in Ecruteak City 3 RG) I'm leveling my pokemon to level 30 or so.
> Alakazam Level 31.
> MaRAndy Level 24
> Davis level 25
> Niko(You keep dying a lot =P.): Level 24
> ---
> I plan on capturing a magikarp just to learn surf for now (temporary probably). Since i need to surf to Cianwood City. Any suggestions on what water pokemon i should? Thanks for the help.
> ~Elly~


Magikarp can't learn surf, just so you know.

I would personnally go for Chinchou, which you get by fishing in New Bark Town. It is insanely useful (Electric and water type).


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thought I'd post these in here since it involves pokemon, and making a totally new thread is too much effort for me.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

i don't understand those... They're not in ingl


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alfred said:
			
		

> i don't understand those... They're not in ingl


----------



## Jake

Beat Red. What do I do now?


----------



## Cottonball

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat the ninth gym
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gym would that be? You can battle the Kanto Gym Leaders in any order, except for Blue, who has to be battled last.
Click to expand...

The first gym when you get to the second part


----------



## Jake

I really hate this thread now that it is an "any Pok


----------



## Cottonball

Jake. said:
			
		

> I really hate this thread now that it is an "any Pok


----------



## random guy

Jake said:
			
		

> Beat Red. What do I do now?


Now you can get the other starters from Oak and Steven. You can also catch Kyorge if you have HG and Groudon if you have SS.


----------



## Cottonball

random guy said:
			
		

> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red. What do I do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get the other starters from Oak and Steven. You can also catch Kyorge if you have HG and Groudon if you have SS.
Click to expand...

Or.. you may perhaps can get Kelsi an Eevee? <


----------



## Jake

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red. What do I do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get the other starters from Oak and Steven. You can also catch Kyorge if you have HG and Groudon if you have SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or.. you may perhaps can get Kelsi an Eevee? <
Click to expand...

You get one of Bill for free >.>


----------



## Cottonball

Jake. said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red. What do I do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get the other starters from Oak and Steven. You can also catch Kyorge if you have HG and Groudon if you have SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or.. you may perhaps can get Kelsi an Eevee? <
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get one of Bill for free >.>
Click to expand...

Thats not enough!!!   LOLOLOLOLOL



But really, can you? :3


----------



## random guy

Peekaboom just get a ditto and make more evees.


----------



## AndyB

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red. What do I do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get the other starters from Oak and Steven. You can also catch Kyorge if you have HG and Groudon if you have SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or.. you may perhaps can get Kelsi an Eevee? <
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get one of Bill for free >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not enough!!!   LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> But really, can you? :3
Click to expand...

Yes you can. Once you see him in Ecruteak, go back to Goldenrod and get it.
THEN just breed them, get as many as you want.


----------



## cornymikey

you can migrate pokemon from fr/lg to hg/ss? :O


----------



## Cottonball

random guy said:
			
		

> Peekaboom just get a ditto and make more evees.


Where are ditto's located?


----------



## Elliot

Jake. said:
			
		

> I really hate this thread now that it is an "any Pok


----------



## cornymikey

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekaboom just get a ditto and make more evees.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are ditto's located?
Click to expand...

http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/132.shtml


----------



## Wish

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate this thread now that it is an "any Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## random guy

PeekabOOm said:
			
		

> Where are the ditto's located?


Route 34, 35, 47, and Cerulean Cave.

Edit:Beat to it darn Wii-net.


----------



## AndyB

sakura said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate this thread now that it is an "any Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NikoKing

Fine, I changed the freaking title.  You happy? :L  .


----------



## Wish

AndyB said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate this thread now that it is an "any Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NikoKing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red. What do I do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get the other starters from Oak and Steven. You can also catch Kyorge if you have HG and Groudon if you have SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or.. you may perhaps can get Kelsi an Eevee? <
Click to expand...

I gave you one already... >_< .


----------



## Cottonball

random guy said:
			
		

> PeekabOOm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the ditto's located?
> 
> 
> 
> Route 34, 35, 47, and Cerulean Cave.
> 
> Edit:Beat to it darn Wii-net.
Click to expand...

Thanks!  



And thank you too Mikey


----------



## Cottonball

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red. What do I do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get the other starters from Oak and Steven. You can also catch Kyorge if you have HG and Groudon if you have SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or.. you may perhaps can get Kelsi an Eevee? <
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you one already... >_< .
Click to expand...

Yes you did and I thank you! but there's always room for moar Eevee's  ... Only eevee's though .. no others .. LOLOLOL  




Eevee <33333  



xD


----------



## AndyB

sakura said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate this thread now that it is an "any Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wish

AndyB said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to disagree with this. :C There isn't really a main focus. (Pokemon is not the focus. The game title is. :/)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is not the focus. The _title_ has nothing to do with the game other than the exclusives each recieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /storyline. :/ The thread is a bit messy with all these -insert game title here- questions floating around. I think it would be better with a separate thread for each such as yellow, SS/HG, etc. But thats just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The storyline has been the same in each game; collect the badges, get data for whatever Prof. and their dex.
> As for the thread being cluttered... giving each game their own thread,then the forum would be cluttered with these different threads.
Click to expand...

I guess... :C


----------



## NikoKing

Well, if you guys want to know why I felt like changing it is that because well, there's really no other progress threads and I figured about re-playing Emerald and updating about it here, but it looks like I'll have to make another thread about it :L .  I wanted it to be an all-around topic, and who cares if the posts get cluttered with different games?  At least just say that you're playing Emerald or something like that.


----------



## Jake

I'm too strong for Zapdos Dx

Caught at full health after about 50 Ultra Balls.


----------



## random guy

Jake said:
			
		

> I'm too strong for Zapdos Dx


Try False swipe.


----------



## NikoKing

Should I do an Emerald run with my starter being Dunsparce?  .  Of course, it's hacked but it's the only thing I'll actually hack.


----------



## bittermeat

I restarted..

Soft-resetting for my shiny starter.


----------



## Jake

I'm about to start my version of HeartGold my mummy posted up for me because she is silly


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'm being lazy, which is odd when it comes to a Pokemon game and me... I'm training for the 6th gym, but, since I don't have my DSi with me right now, I can't list my team, their levels or their moves. I'll post again tomorrow after school with all the info. xP

In the meantime... anyone know of a good area to train for the sixth gym? I believe my team are all at level 30 to level 32...


----------



## Rockman!

Teaching my Shroomish Spore then evolving it.

I'll then have a Breloom that knows False Swipe and Spore.
;D


----------



## Marcus

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Teaching my Shroomish Spore then evolving it.
> 
> I'll then have a Breloom that knows False Swipe and Spore.
> ;D


Chain shiny hunting time


----------



## Rockman!

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching my Shroomish Spore then evolving it.
> 
> I'll then have a Breloom that knows False Swipe and Spore.
> ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Chain shiny hunting time
Click to expand...

You can chain in HG/SS?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Caught Suicune today, got Whitney's number and trained some on Mt. Silver. o: Wasted like 50 Ultra Balls too.

Hitmontop Lv. 48
Typhlosion Lv. 53
Golem Lv. 55
Lapras Lv. 54
Dragonite Lv. 56
Noctowl Lv. 56


----------



## Fontana

Why does my Focus sash disappear? It's really annoying. =\ I never take it off my Froslass but somehow it just goes away.


----------



## Tyeforce

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Why does my Focus sash disappear? It's really annoying. =\ I never take it off my Froslass but somehow it just goes away.


Because it gets used. It's a one time use only item, like Berries.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Where do i get Kyogre? And how?


----------



## NikoKing

Sanji said:
			
		

> Where do i get Kyogre? And how?


Once you beat Red (don't quote me on that, since I'm not sure) go to Mr. Pokemon's house.  He'll talk about Steven giving him an orb that represents the pokemon you get in your version.  Once you're done fly to Cianwood City and go to the route that leads to the safari zone.  In the cave go down instead of up, and surf all the way to the left.  You'll see an island with some rock climb ledges, when you climb them you'll reach a cave and a hiker who tells you about the cave.  When you go inside the cave Kyogre is waiting there until you interact with him.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i get Kyogre? And how?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you beat Red (don't quote me on that, since I'm not sure) go to Mr. Pokemon's house.  He'll talk about Steven giving him an orb that represents the pokemon you get in your version.  Once you're done fly to Cianwood City and go to the route that leads to the safari zone.  In the cave go down instead of up, and surf all the way to the left.  You'll see an island with some rock climb ledges, when you climb them you'll reach a cave and a hiker who tells you about the cave.  When you go inside the cave Kyogre is waiting there until you interact with him.
Click to expand...

I got Groundon :/ i thought silver had kyogre....


----------



## NikoKing

Sanji said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i get Kyogre? And how?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you beat Red (don't quote me on that, since I'm not sure) go to Mr. Pokemon's house.  He'll talk about Steven giving him an orb that represents the pokemon you get in your version.  Once you're done fly to Cianwood City and go to the route that leads to the safari zone.  In the cave go down instead of up, and surf all the way to the left.  You'll see an island with some rock climb ledges, when you climb them you'll reach a cave and a hiker who tells you about the cave.  When you go inside the cave Kyogre is waiting there until you interact with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Groundon :/ i thought silver had kyogre....
Click to expand...

Oh,  .  Groundon is in the same place as well  .


----------



## Vex L'Cour

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i get Kyogre? And how?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you beat Red (don't quote me on that, since I'm not sure) go to Mr. Pokemon's house.  He'll talk about Steven giving him an orb that represents the pokemon you get in your version.  Once you're done fly to Cianwood City and go to the route that leads to the safari zone.  In the cave go down instead of up, and surf all the way to the left.  You'll see an island with some rock climb ledges, when you climb them you'll reach a cave and a hiker who tells you about the cave.  When you go inside the cave Kyogre is waiting there until you interact with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got Groundon :/ i thought silver had kyogre....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh,  .  Groundon is in the same place as well  .
Click to expand...

Yea its hard to catch...


----------



## random guy

Sanji said:
			
		

> hows Rayquaza caught?


You need someone to trade you a HG Kyorge have it and SS groudon in your party and get the jade orb from Mr.pokemon then go back to the same place.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

God i just lost it twice, once Lugia critical hit and the second time it used struggle to much x_x....

Theese legendaries are annoying..might just put in the AR code for 999x Pok


----------



## random guy

Try heavy balls.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

random guy said:
			
		

> Try heavy balls.


Well i now have 900 sooo i shall use Masterballz xD


----------



## Fontana

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my Focus sash disappear? It's really annoying. =\ I never take it off my Froslass but somehow it just goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it gets used. It's a one time use only item, like Berries.
Click to expand...

I've used it more than once though.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Hey Sean, me and you need to battle sometime. ;D


----------



## Tyeforce

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my Focus sash disappear? It's really annoying. =\ I never take it off my Froslass but somehow it just goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it gets used. It's a one time use only item, like Berries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've used it more than once though.
Click to expand...

In what situation? Because it doesn't get consumed in the Battle Frontier or during wireless/Wi-Fi battles.


----------



## Fontana

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my Focus sash disappear? It's really annoying. =\ I never take it off my Froslass but somehow it just goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it gets used. It's a one time use only item, like Berries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've used it more than once though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what situation? Because it doesn't get consumed in the Battle Frontier or during wireless/Wi-Fi battles.
Click to expand...

Oh okay, thanks, that's why.

And Lexi, I'm almost done leveling. ;D I could always vs you with my platinum team now though.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Now got a Shiny Latios under my belt and Shiny Mewtwo (lucky Lucky 8D). all legendaries now got EXCEPT for the Kanto Birds and Rayquaza (heartfout, better catch that Kyogre ASAP).


----------



## Fontana

Team:
- Feraligatr Lvl 100
- Electivire: Lvl 84
- Froslass Lvl 84
- Arcanine Lvl 76
- Metagross Lvl 65
- Salamence Lvl. 65


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Team:
> - Feraligatr Lvl 100
> - Electivire: Lvl 84
> - Froslass Lvl 84
> - Arcanine Lvl 76
> - Metagross Lvl 65
> - Salamence Lvl. 65


Lol 

Mewtwo- 70*
Latios- 35*
Lugia- 54
Squirtle- 5
Treeko- 5
Egg. (Torchic).

*=Shiny and i THINK the egg will be to...Mainly since i had the egg in my party when i was using the shiny AR cheat for Mewtwo+Latios and on Platinum if i had an egg with shiny cheat on (even if i saved took out the AR pack and continued) it'd hatch a shiny...I love Shiny Torchic so its a win win 8D


----------



## Tyeforce

Sanji said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team:
> - Feraligatr Lvl 100
> - Electivire: Lvl 84
> - Froslass Lvl 84
> - Arcanine Lvl 76
> - Metagross Lvl 65
> - Salamence Lvl. 65
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Mewtwo- 70*
> Latios- 35*
> Lugia- 54
> Squirtle- 5
> Treeko- 5
> Egg. (Torchic).
> 
> *=Shiny and i THINK the egg will be to...Mainly since i had the egg in my party when i was using the shiny AR cheat for Mewtwo+Latios and on Platinum if i had an egg with shiny cheat on (even if i saved took out the AR pack and continued) it'd hatch a shiny...I love Shiny Torchic so its a win win 8D
Click to expand...

...You hack to get shinies?! That's low... I would stop doing that if I were you... It devalues shiny Pok


----------



## Fontana

I'm thinking of changing my Electivire's thunderbolt to Thunder Punch. His attack atm is 268 and his Sp. Atk is 186. Should I?


----------



## Cooper1901

I'm thinking of picking this up soon. I used to love my Crystal back then.


----------



## Rockman!

Oh god, oh god yes ...

SHINY SHUCKLE.


----------



## Fontana

Did some srs leveling on my Pokemon:
- Feraligatr: Lv. 100
- Electivire: Lv. 100
- Froslass: Lv. 100
- Arcanine: Lv. 77
- Salamence: Lv. 66
- Metagross: Lv. 66


----------



## Jake

I catched Hoothoot.


----------



## Rockman!

lol you'll never guess what I found


----------



## Robin

Rockman. said:
			
		

> lol you'll never guess what I found


What is it?


----------



## JasonBurrows

I've beaten HeartGold's storyline completely and now on SoulSilver, I've just beaten Gym Leader Morty!


----------



## Rockman!

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you'll never guess what I found
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...

I was walking around Mt. Moon for a few hours and found a shiny zubat.
An new addition to my team.


----------



## Robin

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you'll never guess what I found
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was walking around Mt. Moon for a few hours and found a shiny zubat.
> An new addition to my team.
Click to expand...

Nice, I remember getting a shiny Golbat on Pokemon Ruby


----------



## Rockman!

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you'll never guess what I found
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was walking around Mt. Moon for a few hours and found a shiny zubat.
> An new addition to my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I remember getting a shiny Golbat on Pokemon Ruby
Click to expand...

I caught it in a luxury ball, it's nickname is Edward.
X3


----------



## Robin

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking around Mt. Moon for a few hours and found a shiny zubat.
> An new addition to my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I remember getting a shiny Golbat on Pokemon Ruby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught it in a luxury ball, it's nickname is Edward.
> X3
Click to expand...

Haha, it's going to like it in there


----------



## Rockman!

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I remember getting a shiny Golbat on Pokemon Ruby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught it in a luxury ball, it's nickname is Edward.
> X3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it's going to like it in there
Click to expand...

I've been training it lots.
It's already a Golbat.


----------



## Robin

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I caught it in a luxury ball, it's nickname is Edward.
> X3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, it's going to like it in there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been training it lots.
> It's already a Golbat.
Click to expand...

Cool. Level?


----------



## Rockman!

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, it's going to like it in there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been training it lots.
> It's already a Golbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Level?
Click to expand...

Around 30 or so


----------



## Robin

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've been training it lots.
> It's already a Golbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around 30 or so
Click to expand...

You going to use it online?


----------



## Rockman!

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Level?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around 30 or so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You going to use it online?
Click to expand...

Possibly ...


----------



## Mr. L

Sanji said:
			
		

> Now got a Shiny Latios under my belt and Shiny Mewtwo (lucky Lucky 8D). all legendaries now got EXCEPT for the Kanto Birds and Rayquaza (heartfout, better catch that Kyogre ASAP).


Wtf do you mean lucky,lucky, you used AR, more like cheater,cheater<_<.


----------



## Ciaran

JUST GOT HEARTGOLD IT ROCKS!!
The ds battery died, and I cba to get out of bed for a charger. :L

Just beat first gym.
Team: Bayleaf lvl 16
Ghastly lvl 7
Geodude lvl 6 (going to pokewalker)
Rattata lvl 5 (going to grind)
Egg.

I needa water type...


----------



## Heartfout

Just caught a shiny Geodude, of all things.


----------



## Tyeforce

Caught Suicune and Zapdos, going for Latios...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Why is everyone getting shinies but me?  All I have is my Shiny Nosepass and Zubat.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Why is everyone getting shinies but me?  All I have is my Shiny Nosepass and Zubat.


Well I've never seen a shiny in my Pokemon life. =\ 

I'm really desperate guys, I'll buy any shiny for TBTB.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone getting shinies but me?  All I have is my Shiny Nosepass and Zubat.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never seen a shiny in my Pokemon life. =\
> 
> I'm really desperate guys, I'll buy any shiny for TBTB.
Click to expand...

How is Roselia doing? c:

Just bear Sabrina. Admittedly I am a bit disappointed with Kanto, it is a bit dull without much of a storyline.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone getting shinies but me?  All I have is my Shiny Nosepass and Zubat.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never seen a shiny in my Pokemon life. =\
> 
> I'm really desperate guys, I'll buy any shiny for TBTB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Roselia doing? c:
> 
> Just bear Sabrina. Admittedly I am a bit disappointed with Kanto, it is a bit dull without much of a storyline.
Click to expand...

She's waiting eagerly to be trained lol, I'm trying to train my team atm.

And I know what you mean with Kanto. It seems short as well, like I finish a gym, and 10 mins later I'm at another gym.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone getting shinies but me?  All I have is my Shiny Nosepass and Zubat.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never seen a shiny in my Pokemon life. =\
> 
> I'm really desperate guys, I'll buy any shiny for TBTB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is Roselia doing? c:
> 
> Just bear Sabrina. Admittedly I am a bit disappointed with Kanto, it is a bit dull without much of a storyline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's waiting eagerly to be trained lol, I'm trying to train my team atm.
> 
> And I know what you mean with Kanto. It seems short as well, like I finish a gym, and 10 mins later I'm at another gym.
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Okay guys, how do you wake Snorlax up? I got the Radio Card for Kanto, but I'm still stuck :S


----------



## Heartfout

I'm currently grinding against the Elite 4 until my team is above level 50 each.

Then I shall go remove the gym badges from various people in Kanto.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Okay guys, how do you wake Snorlax up? I got the Radio Card for Kanto, but I'm still stuck :S


Okay, go to the radio, and manually move the thing to the NW. Keep searching around that area and you should find the right song.


----------



## Marcus

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I'm currently grinding against the Elite 4 until my team is above level 50 each.
> 
> Then I shall go remove the gym badges from various people in Kanto.


I annihilated them with lvl 45s, so no need to grind so much c:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys, how do you wake Snorlax up? I got the Radio Card for Kanto, but I'm still stuck :S
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go to the radio, and manually move the thing to the NW. Keep searching around that area and you should find the right song.
Click to expand...

Thanks =D


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys, how do you wake Snorlax up? I got the Radio Card for Kanto, but I'm still stuck :S
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go to the radio, and manually move the thing to the NW. Keep searching around that area and you should find the right song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks =D
Click to expand...

Please tell me that I directed you to the right song, lol.


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently grinding against the Elite 4 until my team is above level 50 each.
> 
> Then I shall go remove the gym badges from various people in Kanto.
> 
> 
> 
> I annihilated them with lvl 45s, so no need to grind so much c:
Click to expand...

But I likes grinding...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys, how do you wake Snorlax up? I got the Radio Card for Kanto, but I'm still stuck :S
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go to the radio, and manually move the thing to the NW. Keep searching around that area and you should find the right song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me that I directed you to the right song, lol.
Click to expand...

You did =) I'm fighting him now, I needed a normal type for my team.


----------



## Fontana

Oh good, ;D


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Right, I caught Snorlax, now I need to catch Suicune. How do you find it? I know it's supposed to be up past Cerulean City, but even though I saved the Power Plant and owned Misty, it doesn't appear :S


----------



## Heartfout

Did you check route...19 I think?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Did you check route...19 I think?


No, should I?


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check route...19 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> No, should I?
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant route 14. Appearently it appears there.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Heartfout said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check route...19 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> No, should I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I meant route 14. Appearently it appears there.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check route...19 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> No, should I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I meant route 14. Appearently it appears there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, thanks.
Click to expand...

Suicune is seen in the following places and you must follow it if you wish to capture it. First, it will be found in the north of Cianwood City. After you encounter it there, you will shortly find it outside the entrance of Mt. Mortar in Route 42. Once you find it here, it will leave Johto and head to Kanto where you will see it in Vermillion City soon after you arrive. Next you will see it in Route 14 where it will escape for the final time to be found outside Bill's House in Route 25. This is where you battle Suicune.
There ya go. ;D


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant route 14. Appearently it appears there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suicune is seen in the following places and you must follow it if you wish to capture it. First, it will be found in the north of Cianwood City. After you encounter it there, you will shortly find it outside the entrance of Mt. Mortar in Route 42. Once you find it here, it will leave Johto and head to Kanto where you will see it in Vermillion City soon after you arrive. Next you will see it in Route 14 where it will escape for the final time to be found outside Bill's House in Route 25. This is where you battle Suicune.
> There ya go. ;D
Click to expand...

Much more detailed =D Thanks


----------



## Hiro

I beat the E4 yesterday and i'm at Kanto now. Where is the powerplant? And how do i get the radio card? D:

Team:

In training: Combusken [Level 20]
Grovyle [Level 19]
Marshtompt [Level 17]

Real team: 
Hatsuemoe (Feraligatr) [Level 59]
Raichu [Level 53]
Togekiss [Level 42]
Gyarados [Level 40]
Onix [Level 39]


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Rogar said:
			
		

> I beat the E4 yesterday and i'm at Kanto now. Where is the powerplant? And how do i get the radio card? D:
> 
> Team:
> 
> In training: Combusken [Level 20]
> Grovyle [Level 19]
> Marshtompt [Level 17]
> 
> Real team:
> Hatsuemoe (Feraligatr) [Level 59]
> Raichu [Level 53]
> Togekiss [Level 42]
> Gyarados [Level 40]
> Onix [Level 39]


1. Go to the Rock Tunnel pokemon center, which is where you turn right from Cerulean City. Surf down the water next to it to find the Power Plant.
2. To get the Radio Card, defeat the rocket grunt who has stolen a part from the Power Plant, then return it to the Power Plant. After that, go through rock tunnel and you will be at Lavender Town. Go to the Kanto Radio Station, and talk to the director.


----------



## Jake

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now got a Shiny Latios under my belt and Shiny Mewtwo (lucky Lucky 8D). all legendaries now got EXCEPT for the Kanto Birds and Rayquaza (heartfout, better catch that Kyogre ASAP).
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf do you mean lucky,lucky, you used AR, more like cheater,cheater<_<.
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Elliot

Jake. said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now got a Shiny Latios under my belt and Shiny Mewtwo (lucky Lucky 8D). all legendaries now got EXCEPT for the Kanto Birds and Rayquaza (heartfout, better catch that Kyogre ASAP).
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf do you mean lucky,lucky, you used AR, more like cheater,cheater<_<.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
Click to expand...

Cheaters are a no-no :c
---
Anyways, i beated the Oviline lighthouse. :S 
Alakazam(Level 31)
MaRAndy (Level 27
Niko(Level 26 or 27 :S)
Davis(Level 26 or 27 :S)


----------



## Rockman!

Edward - Shiny Crobat, lv. 40
Firearms - Blaziken, lv. 60
/Kick - Breloom, lv. 60
Bibarel = HM Slave


----------



## Nic

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Edward - Shiny Crobat, lv. 40
> Firearms - Blaziken, lv. 60
> /Kick - Breloom, lv. 60
> Bibarel = HM Slave


You have only three Pokemon?  I bet that is your flying team.


----------



## Rockman!

Nic said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward - Shiny Crobat, lv. 40
> Firearms - Blaziken, lv. 60
> /Kick - Breloom, lv. 60
> Bibarel = HM Slave
> 
> 
> 
> You have only three Pokemon?  I bet that is your flying team.
Click to expand...

I'm working out a new team.


----------



## Nic

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward - Shiny Crobat, lv. 40
> Firearms - Blaziken, lv. 60
> /Kick - Breloom, lv. 60
> Bibarel = HM Slave
> 
> 
> 
> You have only three Pokemon?  I bet that is your flying team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working out a new team.
Click to expand...

Oh.


----------



## Rockman!

Nic said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward - Shiny Crobat, lv. 40
> Firearms - Blaziken, lv. 60
> /Kick - Breloom, lv. 60
> Bibarel = HM Slave
> 
> 
> 
> You have only three Pokemon?  I bet that is your flying team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working out a new team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.
Click to expand...

And by that I mean, I'll be keep the ones I have currently

My breloom pwns


----------



## Fillfall

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone getting shinies but me?  All I have is my Shiny Nosepass and Zubat.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never seen a shiny in my Pokemon life. =\
> 
> I'm really desperate guys, I'll buy any shiny for TBTB.
Click to expand...

I might sell you my black manetric, but I don't now where my pokemon sapphire is and im not giving anyone my shiny lugia. It is mine!


----------



## Fontana

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone getting shinies but me?  All I have is my Shiny Nosepass and Zubat.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've never seen a shiny in my Pokemon life. =\
> 
> I'm really desperate guys, I'll buy any shiny for TBTB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might sell you my black manetric, but I don't now where my pokemon sapphire is and im not giving anyone my shiny lugia. It is mine!
Click to expand...

Really? Thanks. ;D
If you ever do find it, let me know.


----------



## Fillfall

Just need to get the internet to work on soul silver. It always say error code 52001 or something.


----------



## Fontana

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Just need to get the intrnet to work on soul silver. It always say error code 52001 or something.


http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=52001&system=DS&locale=en_US 

^That might help.


----------



## Fillfall

When I tried that I got no connection at all and the dsi browser didn't work either, but when I use auto obtain settings it's full connection and when it almost "done" with testing I get no connection, but the internet browser works on the dsi.


----------



## Rockman!

I'm gonna start breeding Charmander, I want one of my own.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

My Current Team

Level 20: Wartortle
Level 20: Combusken
Level 20: Grovyle (Leaf Ninja)
Level 50: Latias**
Level 70: Mewtwo**
Level 50: Ampharos


----------



## Vex L'Cour

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now got a Shiny Latios under my belt and Shiny Mewtwo (lucky Lucky 8D). all legendaries now got EXCEPT for the Kanto Birds and Rayquaza (heartfout, better catch that Kyogre ASAP).
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf do you mean lucky,lucky, you used AR, more like cheater,cheater<_<.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheaters are a no-no :c
> ---
> Anyways, i beated the Oviline lighthouse. :S
> Alakazam(Level 31)
> MaRAndy (Level 27
> Niko(Level 26 or 27 :S)
> Davis(Level 26 or 27 :S)
Click to expand...

Idc i cheated, at least im not a total *censored.4.0* ass cheat who does something like:
HUUUUUUUUUUUR I GOTZ AR I DO 100% POK


----------



## Yokie

Trying to beat Red and complete the Pok


----------



## Rockman!

Oh god ... what is this?
About 15 eggs already!?


----------



## Tyeforce

Sanji said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheaters are a no-no :c
> ---
> Anyways, i beated the Oviline lighthouse. :S
> Alakazam(Level 31)
> MaRAndy (Level 27
> Niko(Level 26 or 27 :S)
> Davis(Level 26 or 27 :S)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idc i cheated, at least im not a total *censored.4.0* ass cheat who does something like:
> HUUUUUUUUUUUR I GOTZ AR I DO 100% POK
Click to expand...


----------



## Yokie

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaters are a no-no :c
> ---
> Anyways, i beated the Oviline lighthouse. :S
> Alakazam(Level 31)
> MaRAndy (Level 27
> Niko(Level 26 or 27 :S)
> Davis(Level 26 or 27 :S)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idc i cheated, at least im not a total *censored.4.0* ass cheat who does something like:
> HUUUUUUUUUUUR I GOTZ AR I DO 100% POK
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockman!

26 eggs now ...


----------



## Heartfout

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Trying to beat Red and complete the Pok


----------



## Yokie

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to beat Red and complete the Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to beat Red and complete the Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to beat Red and complete the Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

I've got the forest, I just haven't found any flying/surfing pikachus yet.


----------



## Mr. L

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I've got the forest, I just haven't found any flying/surfing pikachus yet.


The chance of finding one is like 2-5% I think,(and its impossible to get them unless it shows over 9500 steps for surfing, and 10000 for flying).


----------



## Tyeforce

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the forest, I just haven't found any flying/surfing pikachus yet.
> 
> 
> 
> The chance of finding one is like 2-5% I think,(and its impossible to get them unless it shows over 9500 steps for surfing, and 10000 for flying).
Click to expand...

Timing also helps.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I've got the forest, I just haven't found any flying/surfing pikachus yet.


10k Steps mate, then you get flying, 9.5k for surfing. I'll connect at your place to get the track as well then we could walk round Cutteslowe with dom for an hour or so?


----------



## Mr. L

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the forest, I just haven't found any flying/surfing pikachus yet.
> 
> 
> 
> The chance of finding one is like 2-5% I think,(and its impossible to get them unless it shows over 9500 steps for surfing, and 10000 for flying).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timing also helps.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Tyeforce

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the forest, I just haven't found any flying/surfing pikachus yet.
> 
> 
> 
> The chance of finding one is like 2-5% I think,(and its impossible to get them unless it shows over 9500 steps for surfing, and 10000 for flying).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timing also helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by that?
Click to expand...

When a [ ! ] appears, don't press it right away. Wait until right before it disappears, and that'll almost guarantee you to go on to the next one. Repeat this process until you see a [!!!], which will be a Pikachu that knows either Surf or Fly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Timing also helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a [ ! ] appears, don't press it right away. Wait until right before it disappears, and that'll almost guarantee you to go on to the next one. Repeat this process until you see a [!!!], which will be a Pikachu that knows either Surf or Fly.
Click to expand...

Huh, I'll need to try that then. How long before they usually disappear?

Didn't make much progress today, just beat Clair and Lance in a Double Battle, got Clair's number, caught Zapdos, talked to Surge, ran around Virdian Forest for five minutes to catch a Lv. 4 Pikachu and Lv. 7 Pidgeotto(sp?), got his number with a minute to spare, got Sabrina's, then explored Rock Climb areas, caught Articuno and explored Seafoam completely, and finally decided to catch all then Unown. Just missing O and F I think. 

Golem Lv. 55
Hitmontop Lv. 56
Lapras Lv. 56
Noctowl Lv. 56
Dragonite Lv. 57 (Boxed)
Typhlosion Lv. 57
Wooper Egg from filb.de

Speaking of filb.de, anyone else checking often for new Wallpapers and the eggs? Also, is there anything special about the eggs?


----------



## Nic

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Timing also helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a [ ! ] appears, don't press it right away. Wait until right before it disappears, and that'll almost guarantee you to go on to the next one. Repeat this process until you see a [!!!], which will be a Pikachu that knows either Surf or Fly.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip Tye.


----------



## Rockman!

That's 30 Charmander eggs.

30.

Yes, I am inevitably hunting for a shiny Charmander.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Rockman! said:
			
		

> That's 30 Charmander eggs.
> 
> 30.
> 
> Yes, I am inevitably hunting for a shiny Charmander.


I got a Shiny Charizard on one of my games somewhere


----------



## Ron Swanson

Heading to Lavender Town. But I stopped playing for a bit cause I don't want to play the game too fast.


----------



## Heartfout

Justing trying to catch Suicune. Bugger keeps breaking out of my netballs.


----------



## Hiro

I got angry and resetted when i ran out of Pok


----------



## Heartfout

Rogar said:
			
		

> I got angry and resetted when i ran out of Pok


----------



## Hiro

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got angry and resetted when i ran out of Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Cut is an evil, evil HM requirement, because it is a rubbish move.


----------



## Elliot

Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
MaRAndy: Level 28
Niko: Level 27 or 28.
Davis: Level 27 or 28.
Alakazam(Level 31.)
Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
> MaRAndy: Level 28
> Niko: Level 27 or 28.
> Davis: Level 27 or 28.
> Alakazam(Level 31.)
> Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.


What are MaRAndy, Niko and Davis?

Grindings fun. I like Grinding.


----------



## Hiro

Heartfout said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
> MaRAndy: Level 28
> Niko: Level 27 or 28.
> Davis: Level 27 or 28.
> Alakazam(Level 31.)
> Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.
> 
> 
> 
> What are MaRAndy, Niko and Davis?
> 
> Grindings fun. I like Grinding.
Click to expand...

Grindings suck. I hate Grinding.

c wat i did durr?


----------



## Heartfout

Rogar said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
> MaRAndy: Level 28
> Niko: Level 27 or 28.
> Davis: Level 27 or 28.
> Alakazam(Level 31.)
> Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.
> 
> 
> 
> What are MaRAndy, Niko and Davis?
> 
> Grindings fun. I like Grinding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grindings suck. I hate Grinding.
> 
> c wat i did durr?
Click to expand...

You have appeared to use witchcraft to make magical letters appear on a screen! Burn the witch!

Seriously though, that's a response I get a lot.


----------



## Hiro

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
> MaRAndy: Level 28
> Niko: Level 27 or 28.
> Davis: Level 27 or 28.
> Alakazam(Level 31.)
> Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.
> 
> 
> 
> What are MaRAndy, Niko and Davis?
> 
> Grindings fun. I like Grinding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grindings suck. I hate Grinding.
> 
> c wat i did durr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have appeared to use witchcraft to make magical letters appear on a screen! Burn the witch!
> 
> Seriously though, that's a response I get a lot.
Click to expand...

How can you like grinding at all? D:


----------



## Heartfout

Rogar said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Grindings suck. I hate Grinding.
> 
> c wat i did durr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have appeared to use witchcraft to make magical letters appear on a screen! Burn the witch!
> 
> Seriously though, that's a response I get a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you like grinding at all? D:
Click to expand...

It's relaxing.


----------



## Hiro

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You have appeared to use witchcraft to make magical letters appear on a screen! Burn the witch!
> 
> Seriously though, that's a response I get a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you like grinding at all? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's relaxing.
Click to expand...

Ok, i admit that i have fun grinding by batteling trainers xD


----------



## Elliot

Heartfout said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
> MaRAndy: Level 28
> Niko: Level 27 or 28.
> Davis: Level 27 or 28.
> Alakazam(Level 31.)
> Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.
> 
> 
> 
> What are MaRAndy, Niko and Davis?
> 
> Grindings fun. I like Grinding.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, . I mentioned it a long time ago.
I named my pokemon after people who helped me 
MaRAndy(Marcus, Random Guy, Andy). = Quilava.
Niko= Fearow
Davis= Flaffy
Alakazam(Soon to be JoshFout )


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
> MaRAndy: Level 28
> Niko: Level 27 or 28.
> Davis: Level 27 or 28.
> Alakazam(Level 31.)
> Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.
> 
> 
> 
> What are MaRAndy, Niko and Davis?
> 
> Grindings fun. I like Grinding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, . I mentioned it a long time ago.
> I named my pokemon after people who helped me
> MaRAndy(Marcus, Random Guy, Andy). = Quilava.
> Niko= Fearow
> Davis= Flaffy
> Alakazam(Soon to be JoshFout )
Click to expand...

Nice team. And I approve of the name.

Where are you?


----------



## Elliot

Heartfout said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding..Grinding grinding grinding. :S
> MaRAndy: Level 28
> Niko: Level 27 or 28.
> Davis: Level 27 or 28.
> Alakazam(Level 31.)
> Krabby(Temporary) Level 20.
> 
> 
> 
> What are MaRAndy, Niko and Davis?
> 
> Grindings fun. I like Grinding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, . I mentioned it a long time ago.
> I named my pokemon after people who helped me
> MaRAndy(Marcus, Random Guy, Andy). = Quilava.
> Niko= Fearow
> Davis= Flaffy
> Alakazam(Soon to be JoshFout )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice team. And I approve of the name.
> 
> Where are you?
Click to expand...

Route 39... So underleveled wild pokemon. :c


----------



## Ciaran

Just beat the 'director' at the radio tower.
Team:
Leafy (maganium) Lvl 39
Poliwhirl, lvl 27
Grawr (haunter, c wat i did thar?), lvl 26
Sudowoodo, lvl 25
Raticate, lvl 24
Eppy (Togetic), lvl 29


----------



## Hiro

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Just beat the 'director' at the radio tower.
> Team:
> Leafy (maganium) Lvl 39
> Poliwhirl, lvl 27
> Grawr (haunter, c wat i did thar?), lvl 26
> Sudowoodo, lvl 25
> Raticate, lvl 24
> Eppy (Togetic), lvl 29


i saw wat u did thar


----------



## Rockman!

Sanji said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 30 Charmander eggs.
> 
> 30.
> 
> Yes, I am inevitably hunting for a shiny Charmander.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Shiny Charizard on one of my games somewhere
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

i'm in Cianwood city.. Fighting the dude trying to get Suicune 
Like i owned everyone in the Ecruteak Gym with alakazam, i'm owning the Cianwood Gym too


----------



## Heartfout

Just surfing down from Pallet town to Cinnabar Island., training Jynx by beating up random swimmers along the way.


----------



## Rockman!

Finally after so many eggs ... I got what I was looking for.


----------



## Heartfout

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Finally after so many eggs ... I got what I was looking for.


You has a shiny Charmander? Not bad.

Fighting Blue. Tough guy. :|


----------



## rozono

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Finally after so many eggs ... I got what I was looking for.


gratz...should have gotten this game when i had the chance


----------



## Heartfout

Okay, last gym leader beaten!


----------



## Rockman!

I need a Kyogre from HeartGold ... maybe I'll just use Pokesav to get it.


----------



## John102

Lol, so I finally gave up my quest for a shiny totodile, and now I'm training the female togepi I hatched. Yeah, I was pretty surprised when I found out it was female, only had a 12.5 percent chance of that =0


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I need a Kyogre from HeartGold ... maybe I'll just use Pokesav to get it.


Loser. :U

Just trade with someone else here. Pretty sure someone has it.


----------



## Rockman!

Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a Kyogre from HeartGold ... maybe I'll just use Pokesav to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Loser. :U
> 
> Just trade with someone else here. Pretty sure someone has it.
Click to expand...

Got the Jade Orb without cheating.

=3


----------



## Mr. L

Trying to hatch a shiny Gastly :C.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I've just started HeartGold and made it to the Slowpoke Well.

My current team is:

Level 15 Totodile
Level 11 Butterfree
Level 11 Mareep
Level 11 Pidgey
Level 9 Bellsprout
Egg

Please don't ask me to WiFi because I can't get a connection with the DS at the moment.


----------



## Megamannt125

I'm getting SS tomorow
Here's my planned team:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















</div>I was hoping to try and not use Lugia, but I can't see any other Pokemon I like.


----------



## Rockman!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm getting SS tomorow
> Here's my planned team:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Please tell me you can get these in SS.


Gligar is only available in HeartGold.


----------



## Megamannt125

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting SS tomorow
> Here's my planned team:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Please tell me you can get these in SS.
> 
> 
> 
> Gligar is only available in HeartGold.
Click to expand...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting SS tomorow
> Here's my planned team:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Please tell me you can get these in SS.
> 
> 
> 
> Gligar is only available in HeartGold.
Click to expand...

*Sad Face* 

anyway. i'm about to go to Sprout Tower.


----------



## Rockman!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting SS tomorow
> Here's my planned team:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Please tell me you can get these in SS.
> 
> 
> 
> Gligar is only available in HeartGold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> Back to the drawing board.
Click to expand...

Here's a little somethin' to help you.
http://www.serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/exclusives.shtml


----------



## Megamannt125

Future team edited.


----------



## NikoKing

Working on my online team... so far I captured a Gliscor I can use as a physical sweeper.


----------



## Megamannt125

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Working on my online team... so far I captured a Gliscor I can use as a physical sweeper.


Why do you taunt me so?


----------



## Jake

Defeated Falkner.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

FINALLY BEAT CLAIR THAT {long stream of censored material} >=T

Sooooo, I have kind of a big request. ;_; Is there anybody out there with a Shiny Stone and a pokemon that needs to be evolved by trading? Because I have a proposal. :U

I trade you my Haunter to evolve it into a Gengar, you trade me whatever you want to evolve (hopefully holding a shiny stone for me X3), and then we swap back. PM me if you're interested so I remember for later, because I'm currently at a place with no wireless. Thank you! ^^


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on my online team... so far I captured a Gliscor I can use as a physical sweeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you taunt me so?
Click to expand...

I enjoy killing all those Gligar in HeartGold. :U

Do you already have SS? I've got a Gligar lying about in a box right now.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on my online team... so far I captured a Gliscor I can use as a physical sweeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you taunt me so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy killing all those Gligar in HeartGold. :U
> 
> Do you already have SS? I've got a Gligar lying about in a box right now.
Click to expand...

I'd want to catch it myself.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on my online team... so far I captured a Gliscor I can use as a physical sweeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you taunt me so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoy killing all those Gligar in HeartGold. :U
> 
> Do you already have SS? I've got a Gligar lying about in a box right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want to catch it myself.
Click to expand...

You could breed one yourself.


----------



## Erica

Ahh. I'm confused I beat the Elite 4 and I went to Vermillion City. Do i go to that gym or start with brock lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Erica said:
			
		

> Ahh. I'm confused I beat the Elite 4 and I went to Vermillion City. Do i go to that gym or start with brock lol.


It doesn't really matter. The only problem is getting to Brock because of Snorlax.


----------



## hockeydudejr

I dont have a Ds but this game looks so cool! I might get a DS lite


----------



## Erica

Tom said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. I'm confused I beat the Elite 4 and I went to Vermillion City. Do i go to that gym or start with brock lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter. The only problem is getting to Brock because of Snorlax.
Click to expand...

So it doesn't matter which gym I start with in Kanto? Cuz I beat Lt. Surge and I looked at my trainer card and it looks funny with my first badge being from him lol.


----------



## Jake

No they can get battled in any order. But Blue is always last to battle.


----------



## Erica

Sweeet. Okay.


----------



## Jake

Chikorita just evolved


----------



## random guy

Training absol so many magikarp.


----------



## Jake

Just caught a Sandshrew


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Won the bug catching contest, think I'll go waste some time hunting Shiny Leaves. 

Also, I've got a spare Tyrogue egg, anyone want? I can also breed some more.


----------



## Erica

ME


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Erica said:
			
		

> ME


I can trade now if you can. o:


----------



## Jake

Kicked Team Rocket out of _Slowpoke Well_


----------



## Erica

Tom said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME
> 
> 
> 
> I can trade now if you can. o:
Click to expand...

I'm up for now


----------



## muffun

Breeding Modest Lotad, which I'm planning on using on competitive play. It knows Leech Seed.


----------



## Jake

Beat my Rival outside Ilex Forest.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Erica said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME
> 
> 
> 
> I can trade now if you can. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up for now
Click to expand...

Cool. My FC is 5242-4095-7658, Tom.


----------



## Erica

Tom said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME
> 
> 
> 
> I can trade now if you can. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up for now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. My FC is 5242-4095-7658, Tom.
Click to expand...

How do we trade an egg?
xD


----------



## Jake

Erica said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. My FC is 5242-4095-7658, Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we trade an egg?
> xD
Click to expand...

Normally <.<


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Erica said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. My FC is 5242-4095-7658, Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we trade an egg?
> xD
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. :L But it works, so who cares!


----------



## Erica

Jake. said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. My FC is 5242-4095-7658, Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we trade an egg?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normally <.<
Click to expand...

But I though you couldnt trade eggs lol. Wasn't that like not allowed in other games or something? LOL pokemon amuses me so.


----------



## Erica

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. I was laughing through the whole thing.. Thanks Tom. xD
It told me to "Take good care of Egg!"


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Erica said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. I was laughing through the whole thing.. Thanks Tom. xD
> It told me to "Take good care of Egg!"


lol No problem.


----------



## John102

Just got notch eared pichu


----------



## Jake

Just entered Azalea Gym.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I just beat Azalea Gym using my female Togepi and Headbutt. Haha.

Buggsy's Scyther nearly wiped out my team with that blasted Fury Cutter.


----------



## Jake

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> I just beat Azaela Gym using my Butterfree. Haha.


I struggled. I only won becuase Hoothoot did a critical hit xD


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I edited my post because Togepi got the job done while Butterfree got done in.

But my Butterfree did defeat my rival's Bayleef.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Making my online team. It's not half-bad and its filled with awesome pogeymanz.


----------



## Heartfout

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Making my online team. It's not half-bad and its filled with awesome pogeymanz.


What is it?


----------



## Elliot

After beating the Cianwood gym and getting fly. I flew back to Oviline City, gave the special potion to Ampharos.(Funny, my ampharos was with me that time walking : D). And the safari opened. I went to mahogany town to catch the Red Shiny Gyarados because if i do every other gym and go their now, my pokemon will be higher. Plus, i like it : D.


----------



## Mr. L

Ugh, 1 and a half days with 46 Gastly eggs hatched, and not one shiny.

Edit:Question, lets say I have 5 eggs that are almost hatched and I save right before they hatch, then when I hatch them, none of them are shiny, so I soft reset and keep trying to hatch those exact 5 eggs over and over until one hatches a shiny pokemon, would that work?


----------



## NikoKing

Togepi evolved into Togetic, and I'm ready to do some mass-breeding.


----------



## Zangy

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Togepi evolved into Togetic, and I'm ready to do some mass-breeding.


THAT'S CRUEL!  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Pizza Survivor

I have a Cyndaquil named Whore so far.


----------



## Pizza Survivor

I'm begging to buy SS and a DS. I don't have SS covered, but I can get a DS (or I can fix my other DS and then buy SS),

So I'm gonna palpark a lot of Emerald and Fire Red pokemon if you guys want


----------



## Rockman!

Still no shiny Rayquaza.


----------



## Elliot

I need my 6th pokemon, any suggestions? These are the pokemon i have so far.
Ampharos
Fearow
Red Gyarados
Alakazam
Quilava.
---
Thanks!


----------



## Professor Falken

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I need my 6th pokemon, any suggestions? These are the pokemon i have so far.
> Ampharos
> Fearow
> Red Gyarados
> Alakazam
> Quilava.
> ---
> Thanks!


HERACROSS, MAN!  He utterly rapes dark, normal, and grass types.  He can also rape flying types if you teach him stone edge.


----------



## Elliot

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need my 6th pokemon, any suggestions? These are the pokemon i have so far.
> Ampharos
> Fearow
> Red Gyarados
> Alakazam
> Quilava.
> ---
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> HERACROSS, MAN!  He utterly rapes dark, normal, and grass types.  He can also rape flying types if you teach him stone edge.
Click to expand...

:C, I don't have headbutt, where do you get it? 
And i'm bad at bug catching : S


----------



## Professor Falken

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need my 6th pokemon, any suggestions? These are the pokemon i have so far.
> Ampharos
> Fearow
> Red Gyarados
> Alakazam
> Quilava.
> ---
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> HERACROSS, MAN!  He utterly rapes dark, normal, and grass types.  He can also rape flying types if you teach him stone edge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :C, I don't have headbutt, where do you get it?
> And i'm bad at bug catching : S
Click to expand...

Well you can acquire headbutt in Azaela forest.  There should be a guy somewhere in there.  Then go hunting for Heracross by headbutting trees east of Azaela.  Along that one rainy path.  I got mine after about 10 tries.  Level 4 female heracross.


----------



## Jake

Batteling Whitney.

Beat her.


----------



## Fontana

Just a question, I was thinking of trying to catch a shiny Raquaza, so will the sprite be shiny before you trigger the battle?


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Just a question, I was thinking of trying to catch a shiny Raquaza, so will the sprite be shiny before you trigger the battle?


No


----------



## Yokie

Never mind.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question, I was thinking of trying to catch a shiny Raquaza, so will the sprite be shiny before you trigger the battle?
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

Thanks Marcus.


----------



## Elliot

I know my Online team : D
Alakazam.
Alakazam (I traded it for a cyndaquil at GTS :3)
Drowzee
Kadabra
Espeon
Gallade/Gardevoir.


----------



## Marcus

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I know my Online team : D
> Alakazam.
> Alakazam (I traded it for a cyndaquil at GTS :3)
> Drowzee
> Kadabra
> Espeon
> Gallade/Gardevoir.


One Dark Pok


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my Online team : D
> Alakazam.
> Alakazam (I traded it for a cyndaquil at GTS :3)
> Drowzee
> Kadabra
> Espeon
> Gallade/Gardevoir.
> 
> 
> 
> One Dark Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my Online team : D
> Alakazam.
> Alakazam (I traded it for a cyndaquil at GTS :3)
> Drowzee
> Kadabra
> Espeon
> Gallade/Gardevoir.
> 
> 
> 
> One Dark Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiro

How come my Hoenn starters get boosted exp all the time? @_@


----------



## Marcus

Rogar said:
			
		

> How come my Hoenn starters get boosted exp all the time? @_@


That's what happens when you use a Pok


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come my Hoenn starters get boosted exp all the time? @_@
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you use a Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Heartfout

Marcus said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my Online team : D
> Alakazam.
> Alakazam (I traded it for a cyndaquil at GTS :3)
> Drowzee
> Kadabra
> Espeon
> Gallade/Gardevoir.
> 
> 
> 
> One Dark Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Ciaran

Anyone wanna evolve my haunter? And a water stone would be appreciated for my poliwhirl... The kimono girls are srsly tuff....

(While Im on topic, poliwrath is the way to go, right? not politoad?)


----------



## Megamannt125

At the time this post was made:
Saving slowpoke from well.








Croconaw: Level 18
Ledyba: Level 16


----------



## Elliot

I evolved my Quilava, <3


----------



## Rockman!

Still soft resetting ...


----------



## Riri

So far I'm at the Bell Tower, just after finishing the Radio Tower bit. My current team is
Feraligatr
Pichu
Pichu
Shaymin
Weepinbell
Golbat


----------



## Jake

Training my team to level 26 to bet Morty.


----------



## Megamannt125

Stuck at second Rival battle and second gym.
Trying to level up Ledian to defeat both.


----------



## m12

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna evolve my haunter? And a water stone would be appreciated for my poliwhirl... The kimono girls are srsly tuff....
> 
> (While Im on topic, poliwrath is the way to go, right? not politoad?)


If you'd like to evolve Haunter and Poliwhirl, I'm available to do it now. I have a water stone that I won't be using, so you can have it.


----------



## Jake

Beat my Rival in Burned Tower


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Deoxys
Mew
Lugia
Kyogre
Ho-Oh
Dialga

I have like, all the Regis, Rayquaza, Groudon, Palkia, and Latios too. Migration for the win.

Non-uber:
Snorlax (tank awesomeness)
Charizard
Feraligator
Gyrados (red one)
Dragonite
Metagross


----------



## NikoKing

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna evolve my haunter? And a water stone would be appreciated for my poliwhirl... The kimono girls are srsly tuff....
> 
> (While Im on topic, poliwrath is the way to go, right? not politoad?)


I personally prefer Politoed for its great defenses and mediocre Special Attack.  Poliwrath is more of a "could care less about Defense" type of Pokemon, but is still pretty great to use.


----------



## Rawburt

w00t finally get to give a real answer.

Beedrill-13
Hoothoot-13
Totodile-14
Geodude-15
Ghastly-14
Togepi-13

Just defeated Bugsy, 2 badges down!


----------



## Nic

Rawburt said:
			
		

> w00t finally get to give a real answer.
> 
> Beedrill-13
> Hoothoot-13
> Totodile-14
> Geodude-15
> Ghastly-14
> Togepi-13
> 
> Just defeated Bugsy, 2 badges down!


Good team you got there, even though what I kind of dislike is that your using a Beedrill instead of a Butterfree which is a good bug type for sleeping and stuff.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I beat the elite four! >D

I feel like I cheated because I traded myself some good pokemon from Platinum ;;_;;


----------



## Rawburt

Nic said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w00t finally get to give a real answer.
> 
> Beedrill-13
> Hoothoot-13
> Totodile-14
> Geodude-15
> Ghastly-14
> Togepi-13
> 
> Just defeated Bugsy, 2 badges down!
> 
> 
> 
> Good team you got there, even though what I kind of dislike is that your using a Beedrill instead of a Butterfree which is a good bug type for sleeping and stuff.
Click to expand...

I actually kinda prefer Beedrill over Butterfree for some reason, although Sleep Powder is indeed a useful move.

Also, Caterpie is a HG exclusive so I won't be getting one for a while.


----------



## Elliot

Training my pokemon up to level 35 or so. <3


----------



## Jake

Beat Morty. Easy Peasy with an imsomniac Hypno ^.^


----------



## Tyeforce

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w00t finally get to give a real answer.
> 
> Beedrill-13
> Hoothoot-13
> Totodile-14
> Geodude-15
> Ghastly-14
> Togepi-13
> 
> Just defeated Bugsy, 2 badges down!
> 
> 
> 
> Good team you got there, even though what I kind of dislike is that your using a Beedrill instead of a Butterfree which is a good bug type for sleeping and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually kinda prefer Beedrill over Butterfree for some reason, although Sleep Powder is indeed a useful move.
> 
> Also, Caterpie is a HG exclusive so I won't be getting one for a while.
Click to expand...

Caterpie isn't exclusive to HeartGold. You can catch it in SoulSilver during the Bug Catching Contest.


----------



## Rawburt

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w00t finally get to give a real answer.
> 
> Beedrill-13
> Hoothoot-13
> Totodile-14
> Geodude-15
> Ghastly-14
> Togepi-13
> 
> Just defeated Bugsy, 2 badges down!
> 
> 
> 
> Good team you got there, even though what I kind of dislike is that your using a Beedrill instead of a Butterfree which is a good bug type for sleeping and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually kinda prefer Beedrill over Butterfree for some reason, although Sleep Powder is indeed a useful move.
> 
> Also, Caterpie is a HG exclusive so I won't be getting one for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caterpie isn't exclusive to HeartGold. You can catch it in SoulSilver during the Bug Catching Contest.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see, good to know. I'll get him then I guess.


----------



## Jake

Training team to level 30;

Bayleef: Level 22
Noctowl: Level 24
Togetic: Level 24
Hypno: Level 26
Sandslash: Level 23
Sudowoodo: Level 20

After they're all level 30 heading for Cianwood.


----------



## Fontana

MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?


----------



## Elliot

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?


I guess, it doubles the EV points.. right?


----------



## Fontana

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, it doubles the EV points.. right?
Click to expand...

Apparently. ;D


----------



## Elliot

Waluigi said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, it doubles the EV points.. right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently. ;D
Click to expand...

So if you love EV training, then its pretty good : D


----------



## Fontana

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, it doubles the EV points.. right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you love EV training, then its pretty good : D
Click to expand...

It sure is Elly. It sure is.  ^_^


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?


I want.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I want.
Click to expand...

Sure, I'm selling it at my shop now.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Waluigi said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I'm selling it at my shop now.
Click to expand...

Cool, I'll swing by later to get some.


----------



## Fontana

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAYLEEF HAS POKERUS! That's good, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I'm selling it at my shop now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, I'll swing by later to get some.
Click to expand...

Lol, okay. How rare is it?


----------



## Shiny Star

Dunno, one of my pokemon has it in pearl.


----------



## Rockman!

Finally landed myself a Lonely Shiny Rayquaza.


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Finally landed myself a Lonely Shiny Rayquaza.


Good work!


----------



## Rawburt

Just got to Ectureak (sp) town and got Surf and Strength. Also just got a Heracross, will be a wonderful addition to my team. 

I actually spent a good deal of today playing voltorb Flip talk about an addicting game.


----------



## Jake

Still training team to level 30


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:
			
		

> Still training team to level 30


Thata boy Jakey!


----------



## Jake

Beat Chuck.


----------



## Rockman!

I'm gonna go for Articuno next ... but I'll wait a while.
I already have 4 shinies.


----------



## Elliot

Erm. 32 hours into the game and i just finished the Team rocket HQ ; D
----
Training my online team.


----------



## Fillfall

24 hours into the game and I beated Red


----------



## Marcus

SR for shiny Suicine. Dunno why I'm doing this, but I want to challenge my patience.


----------



## Nic

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w00t finally get to give a real answer.
> 
> Beedrill-13
> Hoothoot-13
> Totodile-14
> Geodude-15
> Ghastly-14
> Togepi-13
> 
> Just defeated Bugsy, 2 badges down!
> 
> 
> 
> Good team you got there, even though what I kind of dislike is that your using a Beedrill instead of a Butterfree which is a good bug type for sleeping and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually kinda prefer Beedrill over Butterfree for some reason, although Sleep Powder is indeed a useful move.
> 
> Also, Caterpie is a HG exclusive so I won't be getting one for a while.
Click to expand...

I could always get one for you.

Where I am at is
Goldenrod City defeating the rockets and going to the top of the Radio Tower.


----------



## Megamannt125

Decided to get Vulpix instead of Houndour (too much trouble for Houndour), so now i'm trying to get her and Smeargle leveled with the rest of the team.


----------



## Nic

Just obtained the rainbow wing :3


----------



## Marcus

43 SR and no luck.


----------



## Yokie

70 hours of play time and still haven't beaten Red yet. Defeating the E4 over and over...


----------



## Marcus

What is kind of like the usual amount of SR you usually have to do to get a shiny Legend?


----------



## Elliot

After pwning Davis, 2 times. (Information: Basic Pokemon(Pidgey, Charmander, etc), 6 Basic pokemon, Double match, Level 100. 2 Elliot 0-Davis) I decided to train a little.


----------



## Marcus

208 SRs, no shiny :c


----------



## Fillfall

I didn't need to soft reset for shiny lugia  Pure luck is great to have.


----------



## Mr. L

Marcus said:
			
		

> What is kind of like the usual amount of SR you usually have to do to get a shiny Legend?


From what I've seen and done, around 8000-12000.


----------



## Rockman!

I've got a total of four non-hacked shinies.


----------



## SockHead

The only shiny Pokemon I have ever caught was a shiny Shroomish in ruby. And it was the first time playing the game so I didn't know that is wasn't supposed to be that color.


----------



## Heartfout

I've got a shiny Dustox and a shiny Geodude. Think I have a couple more on my missing Pearl.


----------



## SilentHopes

I got bored with SS after I beat the game. 

So, after a few days. lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rorato said:
			
		

> I got bored with SS after I beat the game.
> 
> So, after a few days. lol.


^

Except my case is I just hate grinding. Pisses me off so much for some reason. So that's what I'm doing for Red. Thank god for the fun stuff to do in HG. And the TBT League.


----------



## Rawburt

Fillfall said:
			
		

> 24 hours into the game and I beated Red


Jeebus, I'm 22 hours in and I just got to Olvine City. XD


----------



## Rockman!

I think I'll go for a shiny Articuno.

But not right now, I have enough shinies as it is.


----------



## NikoKing

I usually keep playing from time to time, it's easier to have more replay value if you like to battle competitively and EV train.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I'm in Kanto. So far I've beaten Lt. Surge, Misty, Erica, and Sabrina (in that order). =)
Sabrina's Espeon is... wow. @_@ It almost singlehandedly took down my whole team. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Training my all-star team for TBT challengers and Red.


----------



## Jake

I'm  betteling Pryce and skipped Jasmine 'casue i'm cool like that


----------



## Erica

Ehh. I hate training because its such a drag, so I only beat one gym in the Kanto region. 

I know,
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Nothing much, kinda stopping playing...


----------



## John102

Lol, just wanted to say I finally got a pikachu with surf today =D Now all I need is one that knows fly....


----------



## Vex L'Cour

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, just wanted to say I finally got a pikachu with surf today =D Now all I need is one that knows fly....


Im tying my Pok


----------



## John102

Sanji said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, just wanted to say I finally got a pikachu with surf today =D Now all I need is one that knows fly....
> 
> 
> 
> Im tying my Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

I just do as I normally would and I get 6000+ steps daily.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

John102 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, just wanted to say I finally got a pikachu with surf today =D Now all I need is one that knows fly....
> 
> 
> 
> Im tying my Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

Beat Jasmine


----------



## Marcus

I use my Pok


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Gotta train my ingame team today, Wailord ftw.


----------



## easpa

I was just let into the "trust" room in the Pokeathlon Dome.


----------



## Marcus

Now going to continue with my Smoochum only run.

By the way, what is a good Moveset for Aerodactyl? Don't say some one that is really hard to get ie countless breeding, just want a powerful moveset that is good ingame and in competitive battling.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Now going to continue with my Smoochum only run.
> 
> By the way, what is a good Moveset for Aerodactyl? Don't say some one that is really hard to get ie countless breeding, just want a powerful moveset that is good ingame and in competitive battling.


You might wanna send him out first, so if you do use Stealth Rock and give Areo a focus sash to avoid fainting. Then use Stone Edge or Earthquake while you still have 1HP. I'm not sure what you should have for it's last move. Maybe taunt?


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now going to continue with my Smoochum only run.
> 
> By the way, what is a good Moveset for Aerodactyl? Don't say some one that is really hard to get ie countless breeding, just want a powerful moveset that is good ingame and in competitive battling.
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna send him out first, so if you do use Stealth Rock and give Areo a focus sash to avoid fainting. Then use Stone Edge or Earthquake while you still have 1HP. I'm not sure what you should have for it's last move. Maybe taunt?
Click to expand...

Ok thanks. Do you know where I can get the TMs for Earthquake, Stone Edge and Stealth Rock?


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now going to continue with my Smoochum only run.
> 
> By the way, what is a good Moveset for Aerodactyl? Don't say some one that is really hard to get ie countless breeding, just want a powerful moveset that is good ingame and in competitive battling.
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna send him out first, so if you do use Stealth Rock and give Areo a focus sash to avoid fainting. Then use Stone Edge or Earthquake while you still have 1HP. I'm not sure what you should have for it's last move. Maybe taunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks. Do you know where I can get the TMs for Earthquake, Stone Edge and Stealth Rock?
Click to expand...

Well I'm pretty sure you get Stealth Rock from the rock leader in Pokemon D/P/Pt and you can get Earthquake and Stone Edge as pickups on Pokemon D/P/Pt. But in HG/SS you have to buy Stone Edge and Earthquake for 80BP each. =\ 

So they're not the easiest moves to obtain, but they are effective. You could also switch Stone Edge for Rock Slide as Aero learns it by leveling, but it doesn't have as much power.


----------



## Marcus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now going to continue with my Smoochum only run.
> 
> By the way, what is a good Moveset for Aerodactyl? Don't say some one that is really hard to get ie countless breeding, just want a powerful moveset that is good ingame and in competitive battling.
> 
> 
> 
> You might wanna send him out first, so if you do use Stealth Rock and give Areo a focus sash to avoid fainting. Then use Stone Edge or Earthquake while you still have 1HP. I'm not sure what you should have for it's last move. Maybe taunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks. Do you know where I can get the TMs for Earthquake, Stone Edge and Stealth Rock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure you get Stealth Rock from the rock leader in Pokemon D/P/Pt and you can get Earthquake and Stone Edge as pickups on Pokemon D/P/Pt. But in HG/SS you have to buy Stone Edge and Earthquake for 80BP each. =\
> 
> So they're not the easiest moves to obtain, but they are effective. You could also switch Stone Edge for Rock Slide as Aero learns it by leveling, but it doesn't have as much power.
Click to expand...

Ok. How long does it take to get 80BP?


----------



## Jake

Marcus said:
			
		

> I use my Pok


----------



## Marcus

Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nic

I'm owning left and right on my team at the Indigo Plateau! (spelling?)


----------



## Marcus

Ok so does anyone know where to get the TM Aerial Ace other than Battle Frontier? I hate that BP thing as it takes forever to get 3 BP, so I was wondering if anyone knows if you can get it anywhere else?


----------



## Tyeforce

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok so does anyone know where to get the TM Aerial Ace other than Battle Frontier? I hate that BP thing as it takes forever to get 3 BP, so I was wondering if anyone knows if you can get it anywhere else?


There's one in Mt. Mortar.


----------



## Marcus

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so does anyone know where to get the TM Aerial Ace other than Battle Frontier? I hate that BP thing as it takes forever to get 3 BP, so I was wondering if anyone knows if you can get it anywhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> There's one in Mt. Mortar.
Click to expand...

Oh, do you need to know Rock Climb?


----------



## Tyeforce

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so does anyone know where to get the TM Aerial Ace other than Battle Frontier? I hate that BP thing as it takes forever to get 3 BP, so I was wondering if anyone knows if you can get it anywhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> There's one in Mt. Mortar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, do you need to know Rock Climb?
Click to expand...

I dunno. Bulbapedia just says "Mt. Mortar". =/


----------



## Marcus

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so does anyone know where to get the TM Aerial Ace other than Battle Frontier? I hate that BP thing as it takes forever to get 3 BP, so I was wondering if anyone knows if you can get it anywhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> There's one in Mt. Mortar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, do you need to know Rock Climb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. Bulbapedia just says "Mt. Mortar". =/
Click to expand...

Don't worry my trusty guide had the answer c:


----------



## Phaze

what level is you guys' strongest pokemon at?


----------



## Heartfout

sam Laverty said:
			
		

> what level is you guys' strongest pokemon at?


On my Heartgold it's my level 67 Lanturn.

In other news, my level 20 Lotad just beat a level 40 quaqsire by itself without any recovery items. I be impressed.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> sam Laverty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what level is you guys' strongest pokemon at?
> 
> 
> 
> On my Heartgold it's my level 67 Lanturn.
> 
> In other news, my level 20 Lotad just beat a level 40 quaqsire by itself without any recovery items. I be impressed.
Click to expand...

Wow thats sweet,but i beat a 50 with a level 20-25. it was AGES ago.

Plus jacob (everyone else its a friend of ours btw) beat the weird hoen twins with level 30s and his main attacker was a level 8 Poochyena.


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so does anyone know where to get the TM Aerial Ace other than Battle Frontier? I hate that BP thing as it takes forever to get 3 BP, so I was wondering if anyone knows if you can get it anywhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> There's one in Mt. Mortar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, do you need to know Rock Climb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. Bulbapedia just says "Mt. Mortar". =/
Click to expand...

You know ... you don't really have to rely on Bulbapedia for all your needs.
There's Marilland, Serebii, PLDH and a lot more.


----------



## Jake

I defeated a level 100 shednija with a Level 1 Cyndaquil. 'Cause Cyndaquil knows Flamethrower (egg move) and Sehdinja used harden. So I am better than all of you.

And on SoulSilver I have every Gym Leaders Phone number


----------



## Nic

Call me a newbie I don't care, my team is a peace of cat poop in the litter box, (my real team) so what I am doing is using some legendary pokemon and whipping everything in Kanto.

Right now I am at:  Sabrina's Gym

Quick question, when I got off the Aqua I saw Suicune (sp?), all I am wondering is how do I catch it because I checked my Poke thing and I don't see its icon.


----------



## Jake

Nic said:
			
		

> Call me a newbie I don't care, my team is a peace of cat poop in the litter box, (my real team) so what I am doing is using some legendary pokemon and whipping everything in Kanto.
> 
> Right now I am at:  Sabrina's Gym
> 
> Quick question, when I got off the Aqua I saw Suicune (sp?), all I am wondering is how do I catch it because I checked my Poke thing and I don't see its icon.


It goes to route 10 I think.
Then it goes to the Cerulen (spelling?) Cape and it stays there. Well it appears there after you move Misty from it.


----------



## Professor Falken

Nic said:
			
		

> Call me a newbie I don't care, my team is a peace of cat poop in the litter box, (my real team) so what I am doing is using some legendary pokemon and whipping everything in Kanto.
> 
> Right now I am at:  Sabrina's Gym
> 
> Quick question, when I got off the Aqua I saw Suicune (sp?), all I am wondering is how do I catch it because I checked my Poke thing and I don't see its icon.


You have to go on a wild duck chase for him.  I think this should clear some things up for you:
http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/legends.shtml


----------



## NikoKing

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do you need to know Rock Climb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. Bulbapedia just says "Mt. Mortar". =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know ... you don't really have to rely on Bulbapedia for all your needs.
> There's Marilland, Serebii, PLDH and a lot more.
Click to expand...

Serebii isn't more or less specific then Bulbapedia is, and besides I find Bulbapedia the best site for info.  Serebii is just for Pokemon news, Marriland and Pokebeach focus more on the Pokemon trading cards (at least from what I've seen.) PLDH may have it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nic

Thanks.  Well, I think I am close for beating Misty because I got the mechanical part from the Gym and, now I'm on Route 10.


----------



## Fontana

Finally raised my team to Lv. 100. Now I just have to get 250 BP to get all the moves I need. <___<


----------



## Nic

Misty got pwned by my Kyoger with the move Thunder and my Entei for her Quagsqire! (sp?)


----------



## NikoKing

Well, consider my game *censored.3.0*ed since I got some messed up Sandslash from an online server (don't bother questioning me to know what it is I'm talking about) and now I can't release it or move it out of my party, so now I'm like screwed.  No more HG for me now, unless I can find a way to get rid of it.. I could probably trade it to PBR as a bad egg and that might work.

Well, I fixed it.  Thank goodness  .


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do you need to know Rock Climb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. Bulbapedia just says "Mt. Mortar". =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know ... you don't really have to rely on Bulbapedia for all your needs.
> There's Marilland, Serebii, PLDH and a lot more.
Click to expand...

But Bulbapedia beats them all.


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Bulbapedia just says "Mt. Mortar". =/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know ... you don't really have to rely on Bulbapedia for all your needs.
> There's Marilland, Serebii, PLDH and a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Bulbapedia beats them all.
Click to expand...

Ikr

Anyway. Doing Safari Zoneness I am finding lots of level 40+. Do you have to place Objects near the grass to find better Pokemon? Or anywhere in he area?


----------



## Heartfout

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You know ... you don't really have to rely on Bulbapedia for all your needs.
> There's Marilland, Serebii, PLDH and a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Bulbapedia beats them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ikr
> 
> Anyway. Doing Safari Zoneness I am finding lots of level 40+. Do you have to place Objects near the grass to find better Pokemon? Or anywhere in he area?
Click to expand...

You can't actually place them in the grass. They have to be in the area, but not in the grass.


----------



## Marcus

Is there any way of getting BP that doesn't require beating 7 Pok


----------



## Jake

Marcus said:
			
		

> Is there any way of getting BP that doesn't require beating 7 Pok


----------



## Marcus

Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way of getting BP that doesn't require beating 7 Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way of getting BP that doesn't require beating 7 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way of getting BP that doesn't require beating 7 Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

There was only 2 for me. But I think it depends on Pokewalker interaction


----------



## Heartfout

Currently training up a weather based team.

Castform
Roserade
Kingdra
Rotom
Ludicolo
And something else, not sure what, in here.


----------



## Phaze

Sanji said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam Laverty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what level is you guys' strongest pokemon at?
> 
> 
> 
> On my Heartgold it's my level 67 Lanturn.
> 
> In other news, my level 20 Lotad just beat a level 40 quaqsire by itself without any recovery items. I be impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thats sweet,but i beat a 50 with a level 20-25. it was AGES ago.
> 
> Plus jacob (everyone else its a friend of ours btw) beat the weird hoen twins with level 30s and his main attacker was a level 8 Poochyena.
Click to expand...

Oh. In soul silver I have a level 81 Mewtwo, but I beat red when he was 71...Only pokemon I really used.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Jake. said:
			
		

> There was only 2 for me. But I think it depends on Pokewalker interaction


It does, I connected with my friend with my pokewalker, and I fought him in the Trainer House.


----------



## Megamannt125

Grinding all my Pokemon to level 50 beat elite four.
My team:




















A bit different from my planned team, I got Vulpix instead of Houndour, and I never got Tyranitar. I actually wasn't going to use the Red Gyarados, just catch it, but one thing lead to another and it ended up winning a Gym for me so I used it.


----------



## Heartfout

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grinding all my Pokemon to level 50 beat elite four.
> My team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit different from my planned team, I got Vulpix instead of Houndour, and I never got Tyranitar. I actually wasn't going to use the Red Gyarados, just catch it, but one thing lead to another and it ended up winning a Gym for me so I used it.


Gyarados is probably actually better for your team than Tyranitar, simply because none of your team are rock, steel or ground, so all of them would take annoying damage from Ranitar's Sandstream.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinding all my Pokemon to level 50 beat elite four.
> My team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit different from my planned team, I got Vulpix instead of Houndour, and I never got Tyranitar. I actually wasn't going to use the Red Gyarados, just catch it, but one thing lead to another and it ended up winning a Gym for me so I used it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gyarados is probably actually better for your team than Tyranitar, simply because none of your team are rock, steel or ground, so all of them would take annoying damage from Ranitar's Sandstream.
Click to expand...

Lol I know that one but still use it 8D


----------



## Megamannt125

Just beat the elite four without grinding to 50, it was intense, but it was so satisfying, the final battle, whoo boy.
It was ironic though, in the final battle with Lance, my Feraligatr did most of the work, his last Pokemon was Charizard, his starter, and mine, Feraligatr, he tried to save his Charizard with 3 Full Restores, but it stood no chance against surf.


----------



## Phaze

haha congrats on that meggamannt125...when did you beat it?


----------



## Elliot

43 hours into the game, leveling up for the 8th badge.
Route below blackthorn city is a pain, geodudes, and graveler's keep selfdestructing, pwning my slowpoke. :S
So yeah, back from NY Upstate. : D Been training stuff.


----------



## John102

Yesss, I got the pikachu that knew fly today! So I have 3 pikachus that know surf, and one that knows fly. Lol, I also got three light orbs in less than a day. Right now I'm just trying to get a modest surfing pikachu.

Sounds like I'm playing the pokewalker more than the actual game, doesn't it? Track <3


----------



## Rockman!

John102 said:
			
		

> Yesss, I got the pikachu that knew fly today! So I have 3 pikachus that know surf, and one that knows fly. Lol, I also got three light orbs in less than a day. Right now I'm just trying to get a modest surfing pikachu.
> 
> Sounds like I'm playing the pokewalker more than the actual game, doesn't it? Track <3


Gah! Lucky!

I've been trying to get the Flying and Surfing Pikachu's but I can't get close to 10,000 steps!


----------



## John102

Rockman! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss, I got the pikachu that knew fly today! So I have 3 pikachus that know surf, and one that knows fly. Lol, I also got three light orbs in less than a day. Right now I'm just trying to get a modest surfing pikachu.
> 
> Sounds like I'm playing the pokewalker more than the actual game, doesn't it? Track <3
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! Lucky!
> 
> I've been trying to get the Flying and Surfing Pikachu's but I can't get close to 10,000 steps!
Click to expand...

I'll trade you a surfing pikachu if you want, chances are I'll find more tonight anyway. Oh btw, it helps if you put another electric type in because then all you need is 7,000 steps and the chances of finding a surfing/flying pikachu are very slightly raised.


----------



## Fontana

Marcus said:
			
		

> Is there any way of getting BP that doesn't require beating 7 Pok


----------



## Smugleaf

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grinding all my Pokemon to level 50 beat elite four.
> My team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit different from my planned team, I got Vulpix instead of Houndour, and I never got Tyranitar. I actually wasn't going to use the Red Gyarados, just catch it, but one thing lead to another and it ended up winning a Gym for me so I used it.


Any team with Ledian is great in my book.


----------



## Gethsamane

Just beat Jasmine. Her and Chuck were probably the two easiest gym leaders so far. Sure, I had a slight level advantage on Chuck, but Jasmine was a bit more even in terms of level, and the two Pokemon I used against her still both came out without taking a single hit.  Off to Mahogany/Lake of Rage or whatever it's called.

Made some major changes to my team, which is why I was held up so much between Ecruteak and Cianwood.

Lambchop (Level 33 Ampharos)*
Debs (Level 32 Magmar)**
Brigadier (Level 32 Weepinbell)*
Evanski (Level 31 Quagsire)*
Timbo (Level 25^ Gastly)**
KilMarc (Level 14^ Miltank)**

*    - Remaining member of my original team
**   - New member of the team gained after beating Morty
^    - Being leveled in the Day Care

This is a very experimental team for me, in many ways. My first team without my starter (in any game), and I can never remember using a team without a Flying-type or with a solely Normal-type. Also, putting much more thought into move-sets to better maximize my efficiency. Trying a bunch of different move combos that I've seen from trainer NPCs/other players/the top of my head. I think this'll be a fun one.


----------



## Elliot

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Just beat Jasmine. Her and Chuck were probably the two easiest gym leaders so far. Sure, I had a slight level advantage on Chuck, but Jasmine was a bit more even in terms of level, and the two Pokemon I used against her still both came out without taking a single hit.  Off to Mahogany/Lake of Rage or whatever it's called.
> 
> Made some major changes to my team, which is why I was held up so much between Ecruteak and Cianwood.
> 
> Lambchop (Level 33 Ampharos)*
> Debs (Level 32 Magmar)**
> Brigadier (Level 32 Weepinbell)*
> Evanski (Level 31 Quagsire)*
> Timbo (Level 25^ Gastly)**
> KilMarc (Level 14^ Miltank)**
> 
> *    - Remaining member of my original team
> **   - New member of the team gained after beating Morty
> ^    - Being leveled in the Day Care
> 
> This is a very experimental team for me, in many ways. My first team without my starter (in any game), and I can never remember using a team without a Flying-type or with a solely Normal-type. Also, putting much more thought into move-sets to better maximize my efficiency. Trying a bunch of different move combos that I've seen from trainer NPCs/other players/the top of my head. I think this'll be a fun one.


What happened to your starter?


----------



## NikoKing

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beat Jasmine. Her and Chuck were probably the two easiest gym leaders so far. Sure, I had a slight level advantage on Chuck, but Jasmine was a bit more even in terms of level, and the two Pokemon I used against her still both came out without taking a single hit.  Off to Mahogany/Lake of Rage or whatever it's called.
> 
> Made some major changes to my team, which is why I was held up so much between Ecruteak and Cianwood.
> 
> Lambchop (Level 33 Ampharos)*
> Debs (Level 32 Magmar)**
> Brigadier (Level 32 Weepinbell)*
> Evanski (Level 31 Quagsire)*
> Timbo (Level 25^ Gastly)**
> KilMarc (Level 14^ Miltank)**
> 
> *    - Remaining member of my original team
> **   - New member of the team gained after beating Morty
> ^    - Being leveled in the Day Care
> 
> This is a very experimental team for me, in many ways. My first team without my starter (in any game), and I can never remember using a team without a Flying-type or with a solely Normal-type. Also, putting much more thought into move-sets to better maximize my efficiency. Trying a bunch of different move combos that I've seen from trainer NPCs/other players/the top of my head. I think this'll be a fun one.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your starter?
Click to expand...

He probably ditched it, to make his team more unique.


----------



## Gethsamane

NikoKing said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beat Jasmine. Her and Chuck were probably the two easiest gym leaders so far. Sure, I had a slight level advantage on Chuck, but Jasmine was a bit more even in terms of level, and the two Pokemon I used against her still both came out without taking a single hit.  Off to Mahogany/Lake of Rage or whatever it's called.
> 
> Made some major changes to my team, which is why I was held up so much between Ecruteak and Cianwood.
> 
> Lambchop (Level 33 Ampharos)*
> Debs (Level 32 Magmar)**
> Brigadier (Level 32 Weepinbell)*
> Evanski (Level 31 Quagsire)*
> Timbo (Level 25^ Gastly)**
> KilMarc (Level 14^ Miltank)**
> 
> *    - Remaining member of my original team
> **   - New member of the team gained after beating Morty
> ^    - Being leveled in the Day Care
> 
> This is a very experimental team for me, in many ways. My first team without my starter (in any game), and I can never remember using a team without a Flying-type or with a solely Normal-type. Also, putting much more thought into move-sets to better maximize my efficiency. Trying a bunch of different move combos that I've seen from trainer NPCs/other players/the top of my head. I think this'll be a fun one.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your starter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He probably ditched it, to make his team more unique.
Click to expand...

I wanted to swap it out for a Houndour/Houndoom, but then I gave up on my Pokewalker, and just decided to level up the Magby I got from it instead. iunno, pretty much what Niko said. Something different.


----------



## Wish

I need a bit of help... :C
For some reason, my wifi works for my wii, but not my DS! D: Anyone know why?


----------



## random guy

This might be off topic but does anyone know when you get the everstone in sapphire i'm doing a lotad only run and I don't want to keep stoping lotad from evloving.
edit:Found it.


----------



## Elliot

I got my ingame team now!
Ampharos
Typhlosion
Fearow
Gengar
Slowpoke, (might get slowking, or slowbro, depending on if i get a kings rock :3)
Alakazam.


----------



## Megamannt125

God, I love the Kanto part of this game alot. It's not linear, I can go to any town and gym in any order, like go to gyms i'm strong against first, then the stronger ones later.
Right now i'm in Fuchsia city, not doing anything, just playing Sapphire at the same time, and soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre, because I figure I might as well go ahead and get it, then send it over through pal park.


----------



## Elliot

When you get 5 shiny leaves, what happens again?


----------



## Mr. L

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> When you get 5 shiny leaves, what happens again?


You have to talk to Lyra with the pokemon that has 5 shiny leaves (yes, it has to be all on one pokemon) and she'll give you a leaf crown and a star on your trainer card.


----------



## Rockman!

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> When you get 5 shiny leaves, what happens again?


Take them to your friendly rival in New Bark Town and he/she will turn them into a crown and give you a star for your trainer card.


----------



## Elliot

Rockman! said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get 5 shiny leaves, what happens again?
> 
> 
> 
> Take them to your friendly rival in New Bark Town and he/she will turn them into a crown and give you a star for your trainer card.
Click to expand...

Does that crown do anything?
Aside from that, got 2 shiny leaves on Typhlosion and making my slowpoke learn ice moves :3


----------



## Mr. L

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get 5 shiny leaves, what happens again?
> 
> 
> 
> Take them to your friendly rival in New Bark Town and he/she will turn them into a crown and give you a star for your trainer card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that crown do anything?
> Aside from that, got 2 shiny leaves on Typhlosion and making my slowpoke learn ice moves :3
Click to expand...

Sadly no, it doesn't even show your pokemon wearing it ;~; (Although it would look pretty messed up if my Machamp was wearing one of those xD)


----------



## Elliot

Anyone know a good place where i can train my slowpoke(Level 35.)
I just can't stand, the geodudes, and the gravelers self destructing. i've been to nurse joy atleast  100 times or more since yesterday or today.
Johto region places only : D


----------



## Jake

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good place where i can train my slowpoke(Level 35.)
> I just can't stand, the geodudes, and the gravelers self destructing. i've been to nurse joy atleast  100 times or more since yesterday or today.
> Johto region places only : D


I'd have to say Victory Road, if you to happen to run into a Geodude or a Graveller, either run or switch Pokemon.


----------



## hello doggy

lugia lv77
ho-oh lv64
tysphlosion lv 57
mewtwo lv 73
latias (caught today)lv 36
blastoise lv43



t00 much to say?


----------



## Elliot

Umm guys.. I have a questions.
In the goldenrod tunnel, if you defeated the team rocket there. And you didnt get the amulet coin, can you go back and the coin amulet will still be there?


----------



## hello doggy

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> i dont even remember?


dont know?\


----------



## hello doggy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> God, I love the Kanto part of this game alot. It's not linear, I can go to any town and gym in any order, like go to gyms i'm strong against first, then the stronger ones later.
> Right now i'm in Fuchsia city, not doing anything, just playing Sapphire at the same time, and soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre, because I figure I might as well go ahead and get it, then send it over through pal park.


im finish every place you can go to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elliot

hello doggy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even remember?
> 
> 
> 
> dont know?\
Click to expand...

Huh, I didn't say that.  
Plus, i got my amulet coin.  Finished the gym leader, need to go to dragon's den.


----------



## Mr. L

hello doggy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I love the Kanto part of this game alot. It's not linear, I can go to any town and gym in any order, like go to gyms i'm strong against first, then the stronger ones later.
> Right now i'm in Fuchsia city, not doing anything, just playing Sapphire at the same time, and soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre, because I figure I might as well go ahead and get it, then send it over through pal park.
> 
> 
> 
> im finish every place you can go to!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

good for you.


----------



## Chipboy97

HeartGold said:
			
		

> hello doggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I love the Kanto part of this game alot. It's not linear, I can go to any town and gym in any order, like go to gyms i'm strong against first, then the stronger ones later.
> Right now i'm in Fuchsia city, not doing anything, just playing Sapphire at the same time, and soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre, because I figure I might as well go ahead and get it, then send it over through pal park.
> 
> 
> 
> im finish every place you can go to!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.
Click to expand...

u r mean i dont like ppl like u


----------



## Hiro

Chipboy97 said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello doggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I love the Kanto part of this game alot. It's not linear, I can go to any town and gym in any order, like go to gyms i'm strong against first, then the stronger ones later.
> Right now i'm in Fuchsia city, not doing anything, just playing Sapphire at the same time, and soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre, because I figure I might as well go ahead and get it, then send it over through pal park.
> 
> 
> 
> im finish every place you can go to!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u r mean i dont like ppl like u
Click to expand...

._______.'


----------



## Chipboy97

Rogar said:
			
		

> Chipboy97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello doggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u r mean i dont like ppl like u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._______.'
Click to expand...

wat does that mean?


----------



## Elliot

Chipboy97 said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipboy97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> u r mean i dont like ppl like u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._______.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat does that mean?
Click to expand...

Oh my god. 
---
Does anyone know where to get the super rod? Before i go to dragon's den i need to do some things.


----------



## random guy

The super rod is in kanto.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

random guy said:
			
		

> The super rod is in kanto.


Don't you have to show the guy at the Lake of Rage a big magikarp?


----------



## Elliot

random guy said:
			
		

> The super rod is in kanto.


Damnit >.< Thats lame. I guess i have to surf for a dratini there. Thanks for the help random guy. Appreciated it. : D


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Chipboy97 said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipboy97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> u r mean i dont like ppl like u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._______.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat does that mean?
Click to expand...

;;


----------



## Mr. L

Chipboy97 said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello doggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I love the Kanto part of this game alot. It's not linear, I can go to any town and gym in any order, like go to gyms i'm strong against first, then the stronger ones later.
> Right now i'm in Fuchsia city, not doing anything, just playing Sapphire at the same time, and soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre, because I figure I might as well go ahead and get it, then send it over through pal park.
> 
> 
> 
> im finish every place you can go to!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u r mean i dont like ppl like u
Click to expand...

I really don't give a crap.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

lol@ how no-ones realised its a bad troll


----------



## Vex L'Cour

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> lol@ how no-ones realised its a bad troll


Orrly nao?


----------



## Chipboy97

wow this website is mean y do u all like piking on new ppl?  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Mr. L

Chipboy97 said:
			
		

> wow this website is mean y do u all like piking on new ppl?  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


No....just no.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Chipboy97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow *T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*king on new ppl?  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> 
> 
> No....just no.
Click to expand...

@Chip boy Because your a terrible Troll or just a ******


----------



## Josh

Sanji said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipboy97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow *T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*king on new ppl?  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> 
> 
> No....just no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Chip boy Because your a terrible Troll or just a ******
Click to expand...

I'm not on anyone's side but how do you know he's a troll?


----------



## Mr. L

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipboy97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow *T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*king on new ppl?  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> 
> 
> No....just no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Chip boy Because your a terrible Troll or just a ******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on anyone's side but how do you know he's a troll?
Click to expand...

He's not a troll, he's just the average noob that overreacts to everything.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> @Chip boy Because your a terrible Troll or just a ******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on anyone's side but how do you know he's a troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not a troll, he's just the average noob that overreacts to everything.
Click to expand...

No im just saying, he's EITHER a terrible troll or a ******.


----------



## Mr. L

Sanji said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on anyone's side but how do you know he's a troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not a troll, he's just the average noob that overreacts to everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No im just saying, he's EITHER a terrible troll or a ******.
Click to expand...

He's neither, so stop acting like an *censored.1.3* when a new person here posts something that you don't approve of.


----------



## muffun

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a troll, he's just the average noob that overreacts to everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No im just saying, he's EITHER a terrible troll or a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's neither, so stop acting like an *censored.1.3* when a new person here posts something that you don't approve of.
Click to expand...

You first.

Both of you shut the *censored.3.0* up.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a troll, he's just the average noob that overreacts to everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No im just saying, he's EITHER a terrible troll or a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's neither, so stop acting like an *censored.1.3* when a new person here posts something that you don't approve of.
Click to expand...

Wtf? You jumped on him before me lol xD


----------



## Mr. L

Muffun said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> No im just saying, he's EITHER a terrible troll or a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's neither, so stop acting like an *censored.1.3* when a new person here posts something that you don't approve of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first.
> 
> Both of you shut the *censored.3.0* up.
Click to expand...

Typical bullcrap coming from you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> He's neither, so stop acting like an *censored.1.3* when a new person here posts something that you don't approve of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first.
> 
> Both of you shut the *censored.3.0* up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical bullcrap coming from you.
Click to expand...

Lets all just stop before this becomes a flame thread. Back on topic plz.

How do i get Dratini's and other dragons at the den?


----------



## Mr. L

Sanji said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> You first.
> 
> Both of you shut the *censored.3.0* up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical bullcrap coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets all just stop before this becomes a flame thread. Back on topic plz.
> 
> How do i get Dratini's and other dragons at the den?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you can get one from that little house in dragons den if you have an empty space in your party, just talk to one of the people.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullcrap coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets all just stop before this becomes a flame thread. Back on topic plz.
> 
> How do i get Dratini's and other dragons at the den?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can get one from that little house in dragons den if you have an empty space in your party, just talk to one of the people.
Click to expand...

I see, lol i spent like 10minutes looking and i only saw bats so i was like 'Wtf?'


----------



## muffun

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> He's neither, so stop acting like an *censored.1.3* when a new person here posts something that you don't approve of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first.
> 
> Both of you shut the *censored.3.0* up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical bullcrap coming from you.
Click to expand...

Seriously? You're telling Sanji to stop picking on him meanwhile you were the one who started it. Get off your high horse.

I'm not even going to bother with you because it's apparent you have nothing worth reading.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Muffun said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> You first.
> 
> Both of you shut the *censored.3.0* up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical bullcrap coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? You're telling Sanji to stop picking on him meanwhile you were the one who started it. Get off your high horse.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother with you because it's apparent you have nothing worth reading.
Click to expand...

Like i just said, can we keep this out of this topic, thx for standing up for me but i'd prefer to stop this ASAP so we dont end up madly OT and hating each other


----------



## muffun

Sanji said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullcrap coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? You're telling Sanji to stop picking on him meanwhile you were the one who started it. Get off your high horse.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother with you because it's apparent you have nothing worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like i just said, can we keep this out of this topic, thx for standing up for me but i'd prefer to stop this ASAP so we dont end up madly OT and hating each other
Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry, I'm on my iPod now so the responses are a bit delayed. :l


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Muffun said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're telling Sanji to stop picking on him meanwhile you were the one who started it. Get off your high horse.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother with you because it's apparent you have nothing worth reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like i just said, can we keep this out of this topic, thx for standing up for me but i'd prefer to stop this ASAP so we dont end up madly OT and hating each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sorry, I'm on my iPod now so the responses are a bit delayed. :l
Click to expand...

Np! :]

Now just thinking of something i can do it the game, i might try to find that fight with you and your rival...


----------



## muffun

Sanji said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> Like i just said, can we keep this out of this topic, thx for standing up for me but i'd prefer to stop this ASAP so we dont end up madly OT and hating each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sorry, I'm on my iPod now so the responses are a bit delayed. :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Np! :]
> 
> Now just thinking of something i can do it the game, i might try to find that fight with you and your rival...
Click to expand...

You can always go to the Battle Frontier.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Muffun said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry, I'm on my iPod now so the responses are a bit delayed. :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Np! :]
> 
> Now just thinking of something i can do it the game, i might try to find that fight with you and your rival...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can always go to the Battle Frontier.
Click to expand...

Nah, im still trying to complete it on platinum (which i've lost) so i have a team which i know can beat it then transfer it back


----------



## muffun

Sanji said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> Np! :]
> 
> Now just thinking of something i can do it the game, i might try to find that fight with you and your rival...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can always go to the Battle Frontier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, im still trying to complete it on platinum (which i've lost) so i have a team which i know can beat it then transfer it back
Click to expand...

Hmm there's also the Pokeathlon! ;D


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Muffun said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> You can always go to the Battle Frontier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, im still trying to complete it on platinum (which i've lost) so i have a team which i know can beat it then transfer it back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm there's also the Pokeathlon! ;D
Click to expand...

Yea, Its more the fact im kinda bored of it and letting it grow on me again


----------



## Elliot

Fighting the Kimono girls! 8D
My team is pretty good. Although, i'm thinking of switched alakazam with lugia. : D


----------



## Rawburt

Sanji said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*T*his website is mean*, wh*y do *yo*u all like pi*c*
> 
> 
> 
> You first.
> 
> Both of you shut the *censored.3.0* up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical bullcrap coming from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets all just stop before this becomes a flame thread. Back on topic plz.
> 
> How do i get Dratini's and other dragons at the den?
Click to expand...

You can get a Dratini in the Goldenrod Casino if you want an alternative method.


----------



## Elliot

I had to laugh.
I was against lugia. I drained his hp until red. So then, my mind was pumped. OKAY GUYS, OUR MOMENT OF CHANCE. *throws 1 ultra ball* then i shouted these words. 41 ULTRA BALLS, 1 LUGIA. LETS DO THISSSS!!! *catched*. Erm. wtf.


----------



## Marcus

Looking for a Duskull...I know it isn't about HG/SS but how do you get to Route 244(the one to the right of the Pok


----------



## BigSweds

ive beatting the league and got all 16 badges and i got kyogre and i need groudon to continue on


----------



## SilentHopes

Working on leveling my Hitmontop and Makuhita


----------



## BigSweds

Rorato said:
			
		

> Working on leveling my Hitmontop and Makuhita


wanna battle me?


----------



## SilentHopes

BigSweds said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on leveling my Hitmontop and Makuhita
> 
> 
> 
> wanna battle me?
Click to expand...

I can't. 

I still need to level Hitmontop and Makuhita, plus I'm going to the store to pick up some stuff for a school project.


----------



## Megamannt125

Still soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre on Sapphire.... it's getting REALY tiresome. I'm afraid if I don't get a shiny soon i'm going to just catch a normal one.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Still soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre on Sapphire.... it's getting REALY tiresome. I'm afraid if I don't get a shiny soon i'm going to just catch a normal one.


Lol i got mine ages ago 8D

ITs so purple its sexi <3 shame you dont have one 
/canthelpteasingmegaaboutthisagain


----------



## random guy

BigSweds said:
			
		

> ive beatting the league and got all 16 badges and i got kyorge and i need groudon to continue on


 I can lend you groudon if you lend me kyorge afterwards.


----------



## Rockman!

Evolved my Eevee into an Espeon.


----------



## NikoKing

I'm going to plan on getting the shiny Eevee from VGC10  .


----------



## Elliot

Beated rival in victory road. : D


----------



## Megamannt125

Soft resetting still......


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Soft resetting still......


How many months have you been doing that for? I remember you said you'd been doing it for awhile when we were becoming friends :/


----------



## SilentHopes

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Soft resetting still......


I got Shiny Rayquaza after like 20 sr. First time trying too. lol


----------



## Elliot

Can you wifi HG/SS people with PBR people? Hurry, i need to go soon, Fighting Jami.

Edit: Never mind, he doesn't register on both games. (FC) So you can't :c


----------



## BigSweds

ill face some one


----------



## Megamannt125

If I don't get it in the next 100 tries i'm giving up.


----------



## Megamannt125

I gave up. Caught a normal Kyogre. Maybe another time.


----------



## Tyeforce

Sanji said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still soft resetting for Shiny Kyogre on Sapphire.... it's getting REALY tiresome. I'm afraid if I don't get a shiny soon i'm going to just catch a normal one.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i got mine ages ago 8D
> 
> ITs so purple its sexi <3 shame you dont have one
> /canthelpteasingmegaaboutthisagain
Click to expand...

But didn't you cheat for yours...? =/


----------



## Erica

My team is just a Metapod. Go check my spoiler.


----------



## Marcus

Marcus said:
			
		

> Looking for a Duskull...I know it isn't about HG/SS but how do you get to Route 244(the one to the right of the Pok


----------



## Tyeforce

Marcus said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a Duskull...I know it isn't about HG/SS but how do you get to Route 244(the one to the right of the Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

I'm playing Diamond, but what I don't understand is actually how you get to Route 224. It is to the right of the League, and there is nowhere to surf. Do you know?


----------



## Tyeforce

Marcus said:
			
		

> I'm playing Diamond, but what I don't understand is actually how you get to Route 224. It is to the right of the League, and there is nowhere to surf. Do you know?


Ooooooh. You have to go through Victory Road, lol. But you can't get to it unless you've beaten the Elite 4 already.


----------



## Elliot

Erica said:
			
		

> My team is just a Metapod. Go check my spoiler.


A sexy metapod you have Erica : o


----------



## Fontana

Attempting to EV train a Gligar. I don't even know if I'm doing it right. :S


----------



## Rockman!

I'm gonna train my Tyrouge today. I wants a Hitmontop.

Also, caught a Misdreavus yesterday.


----------



## SilentHopes

>

Once I'm done training my Hariyama, I'll be ready to fight. 
My team is going to be tricky to win against. /for people in the tbt league.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
I have no idea what comes next.


----------



## Hiro

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
> I have no idea what comes next.


Beat Red? Catch Kyogre/Groudon? Catch Mewtwo? Catch Articuno, Moltres and Zapdos? =P


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Rogar said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
> I have no idea what comes next.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red? Catch Kyogre/Groudon? Catch Mewtwo? Catch Articuno, Moltres and Zapdos? =P
Click to expand...

Whoa, that's a lot! 
My pokemon adventure has practically just begun!
I'm scared to face Red. XD


----------



## Megamannt125

Caugh Suicune and Mewtwo, just defeated Blue, not making alot of progress, I attempted a fight against Red, but he raped my Pokemon inside and out, so i'm going around fighting trainers I skipped to level up, catch Pokemon, etc.
My team:




















Kyogre: Level 56, Water Spout, Surf, Ice Beam, Hydro Pump
Lugia: Level 53, Psychic, Fly, Charge Beam, Aeroblast
Feraligatr: Level 55, Ice Fang, Crunch, Surf, Rock Climb
Gyarados: Level 53, Thunder, Earthquake, Whirlpool, Waterfall
Ninetales: Level 53, Quick Attack, Flamethrower, Fire Blast, Iron Tail
Ledian: Level 48, Tackle, Supersonic, Mach Punch, Silver Wind

I'm thinking of getting rid of Ledian... She's rarely useful because she has really low attack and defense (she has "ok" special attack and defense though, and good speed, but not high enough for my tastes), unless someone wants to recommend a good moveset.


----------



## Hiro

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
> I have no idea what comes next.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red? Catch Kyogre/Groudon? Catch Mewtwo? Catch Articuno, Moltres and Zapdos? =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa, that's a lot!
> My pokemon adventure has practically just begun!
> I'm scared to face Red. XD
Click to expand...

Beware, he has a level 88 Pikachu.


----------



## Megamannt125

Rogar said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
> I have no idea what comes next.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red? Catch Kyogre/Groudon? Catch Mewtwo? Catch Articuno, Moltres and Zapdos? =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa, that's a lot!
> My pokemon adventure has practically just begun!
> I'm scared to face Red. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beware, he has a level 88 Pikachu.
Click to expand...

Indeed he does. And it destroyed my team.


----------



## Hiro

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepI just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
> I have no idea what comes next.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that's a lot!
> My pokemon adventure has practically just begun!
> I'm scared to face Red. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beware, he has a level 88 Pikachu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed he does. And it destroyed my team.
Click to expand...

Pika pika? ;O


----------



## Marcus

Anyone got a Duskull? I need two but can breed if you only have one. Oh and also if you have a shiny one, you'd be my bestest friend 
Need it to train a team.


----------



## Heartfout

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepI just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
> I have no idea what comes next.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that's a lot!
> My pokemon adventure has practically just begun!
> I'm scared to face Red. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beware, he has a level 88 Pikachu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed he does. And it destroyed my team.
Click to expand...

I beat Pikachu easily enough (Marowak raped it), and Heracross managed to take down Lapras, but Snorlax pummled my entire team back to the pokemon centre.  >_<


----------



## BigSweds

someone wanna battle me?


----------



## BigSweds

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepI just beat Blue, I haven't gotten to play much lately. :<
> I have no idea what comes next.Whoa, that's a lot!
> My pokemon adventure has practically just begun!
> I'm scared to face Red. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Beware, he has a level 88 Pikachu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed he does. And it destroyed my team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Pikachu easily enough (Marowak raped it), and Heracross managed to take down Lapras, but Snorlax pummled my entire team back to the pokemon centre.  >_<
Click to expand...

my team raped them haha


----------



## Elliot

Getting ready for the Elite 4! : D.
Lugia(Wingman) Level 45.
Ampharos(Bee) level 43
Fearow(iFly : D) Level 43
Gengar Level 67
SlowKing( Slow Ride) Level 44
Typhlosion(SmokeyBear (Couldn't Fit SmokeyTheBear)): Level 42


----------



## Megamannt125

Agh, Entei and Raikou are the hardest Pokemon to catch. I have a Golbat that knows Mean Look, but then they use Roar.


----------



## Fillfall

Latios is harder. He flies before you get a chance to use a move.


----------



## Megamannt125

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Latios is harder. He flies before you get a chance to use a move.


No, I use Mean Look. Mean Look prevents any Pokemon from escaping. However with Entei and Raikou, they can get away even with Mean Look because of Roar.


----------



## Heartfout

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latios is harder. He flies before you get a chance to use a move.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I use Mean Look. Mean Look prevents any Pokemon from escaping. However with Entei and Raikou, they can get away even with Mean Look because of Roar.
Click to expand...

Do it in steps. Paralyze, then whittle down health carefully, since it keeps the damage and status conditions.


----------



## Fillfall

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latios is harder. He flies before you get a chance to use a move.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I use Mean Look. Mean Look prevents any Pokemon from escaping. However with Entei and Raikou, they can get away even with Mean Look because of Roar.
Click to expand...

He flies even if you use mean look to you can only use a ball, but if you have wobbufet or someone else with a ability that prevents escape you should be able to catch him. Be ware of latios's attacks. And if your woubbufet (or someone else) dies you will se latios flee.
btw just walked down from the safari zone and tried to don't touch the grass, but I couldn't do it. Then I met a pokemon ad said to myself: "Damn!"
But the I found out that it was a shiny gloom so I caught it =D


----------



## Megamannt125

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latios is harder. He flies before you get a chance to use a move.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I use Mean Look. Mean Look prevents any Pokemon from escaping. However with Entei and Raikou, they can get away even with Mean Look because of Roar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He flies even if you use mean look to you can only use a ball, but if you have wobbufet or someone else with a ability that prevents escape you should be able to catch him. Be ware of latios's attacks. And if your woubbufet (or someone else) dies you will se latios flee.
> btw just walked down from the safari zone and tried to don't touch the grass, but I couldn't do it. Then I met a pokemon ad said to myself: "Damn!"
> But the I found out that it was a shiny gloom so I caught it =D
Click to expand...

I already got Latios. Using Mean Look.


----------



## Fillfall

Then you was lucky.


----------



## Megamannt125

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Then you was lucky.


No. My golbat was just faster than Latios. Go to Mount Silver and get a Golbat, they are around level 50 up there. Good for catching these kinds of Legendaries.


----------



## Marcus

Chaining on Diamond for a Duskull...not fun.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you was lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> No. My golbat was just faster than Latios. Go to Mount Silver and get a Golbat, they are around level 50 up there. Good for catching these kinds of Legendaries.
Click to expand...

What this guy said..

Plus i used a Wobuffet which worked quite well, i suggest hunting for one in Cerulean Cave if you want one at a decentish level. But the thing with Wobuffet is it *CAN* end up KO-ing Latios if Latios gets a critical hit so watch out. Plus i caught latios without to much trouble, took me like 5-8 times but it WAS shiny 8D.

Also make sure you have a LARGE stock of Pok


----------



## Rockman!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I already got Latios. Using Mean Look.


You could have just used Wobbuffet.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Agh, Entei and Raikou are the hardest Pokemon to catch. I have a Golbat that knows Mean Look, but then they use Roar.


Use a Parasect, Breloom, or Smeargle that knows Spore. Encounter them, put them to sleep, let them flee. Then, run into them again, and they'll still be asleep. Keep running into them and attacking them until their HP is in the red, and then use False Swipe to ensure that they only have 1 HP remaining. When you've done that, get a Wobbuffet in the front of your party and save. Also, make sure you're stocked up on Fast Balls. Then, with the Wobbuffet in the lead, encounter them again. They should be sleeping for a few turns, so start throwing Fast Balls like crazy. If they wake up, simply reset and try again. Easy.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agh, Entei and Raikou are the hardest Pokemon to catch. I have a Golbat that knows Mean Look, but then they use Roar.
> 
> 
> 
> Use a Parasect, Breloom, or Smeargle that knows Spore. Encounter them, put them to sleep, let them flee. Then, run into them again, and they'll still be asleep. Keep running into them and attacking them until their HP is in the red, and then use False Swipe to ensure that they only have 1 HP remaining. When you've done that, get a Wobbuffet in the front of your party and save. Also, make sure you're stocked up on Fast Balls. Then, with the Wobbuffet in the lead, encounter them again. They should be sleeping for a few turns, so start throwing Fast Balls like crazy. If they wake up, simply reset and try again. Easy.
Click to expand...

Not really, sometimes they move again so you have to spend another 10 minutes chasing them down :s


----------



## Tyeforce

Sanji said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agh, Entei and Raikou are the hardest Pokemon to catch. I have a Golbat that knows Mean Look, but then they use Roar.
> 
> 
> 
> Use a Parasect, Breloom, or Smeargle that knows Spore. Encounter them, put them to sleep, let them flee. Then, run into them again, and they'll still be asleep. Keep running into them and attacking them until their HP is in the red, and then use False Swipe to ensure that they only have 1 HP remaining. When you've done that, get a Wobbuffet in the front of your party and save. Also, make sure you're stocked up on Fast Balls. Then, with the Wobbuffet in the lead, encounter them again. They should be sleeping for a few turns, so start throwing Fast Balls like crazy. If they wake up, simply reset and try again. Easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, sometimes they move again so you have to spend another 10 minutes chasing them down :s
Click to expand...

Don't chase them, make them come to _you_! Just move back and forth between two Routes until they come to you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agh, Entei and Raikou are the hardest Pokemon to catch. I have a Golbat that knows Mean Look, but then they use Roar.
> 
> 
> 
> Use a Parasect, Breloom, or Smeargle that knows Spore. Encounter them, put them to sleep, let them flee. Then, run into them again, and they'll still be asleep. Keep running into them and attacking them until their HP is in the red, and then use False Swipe to ensure that they only have 1 HP remaining. When you've done that, get a Wobbuffet in the front of your party and save. Also, make sure you're stocked up on Fast Balls. Then, with the Wobbuffet in the lead, encounter them again. They should be sleeping for a few turns, so start throwing Fast Balls like crazy. If they wake up, simply reset and try again. Easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, sometimes they move again so you have to spend another 10 minutes chasing them down :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't chase them, make them come to _you_! Just move back and forth between two Routes until they come to you.
Click to expand...

Thats what i do, still takes 10 minutes, even 20 x-x

*hidden autoplay video removed*


----------



## Erica

LOL. My friend just beat Red with a Typhlosion. Dx


----------



## Rockman!

Where's that Bidoof music coming from ...?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Where's that Bidoof music coming from ...?


Hehehe~


----------



## Elliot

Erica said:
			
		

> LOL. My friend just beat Red with a Typhlosion. Dx


How the *censored.3.0* did he not lose to blastoise? :O


----------



## Jrrj15

Yeah that would be hard... I had to use:
Fraligatr lvl 79
Mewtwo lvl 72
Ho-Oh Lvl 71
and a bunch of other guys to beat red :\


----------



## Megamannt125

Currently grinding against Gym Leader matches, I switched out Ledian for Mewtwo.


----------



## Ciaran

Right... I beat the elite four, got all 16 badges etc etc (not done mt silver, though)
I'm currently trying to catch lugia...
Team:
Maganium
Haunter (needs evolving <.<)
victreebell
Ho-oh
Raticate
Poliwrath

I normally use togebliss instead of victreebell, but I needed flash, so I leveled up a bellsprout to avoid breaking a pokemons movepool...

Legends caught:
Ho-oh
Suiune
Articuno
Zapdos


----------



## Elliot

Training my pokemon still. Although, i'm training other pokemon too, not just my ingame team. Others too! 

Team:
Ampharos: Level 45
Typhlosion: Level 45
Lugia : Level 45
Slowking: Level 45
Fearow: Level 45
Gengar: Level 67.


----------



## Fontana

I finally leveled up my Team and my Shiny Crobat (thanks Davis ;D) to lvl.100. I had to constantly rematch the gym leaders, but it was worth it. I'm gonna train up a Starmie, Toxicroak, Yanmega, Meganium, Magmortar, Roserade, Gliscor and a Tyranitar to 100 too, just so I have more variety.


----------



## John102

These are the only pokemon in my team that matter atm

Feraligatr-lvl 32
Espeon-lvl 31
Togekiss-lvl 31
Sudowoodo-lvl 36


----------



## Nic

Finished.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Urk...I lost my DS and can't find it anywhere D:


----------



## Megamannt125

I have defeated Red.


----------



## Elliot

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I have defeated Red.


How does it feel like?


----------



## Megamannt125

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have defeated Red.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel like?
Click to expand...

Good, but I actually beat him yesterday, but forgot to post. Afterwards I got the Hoenn starter, Kanto starter, and Groudon.


----------



## Rockman!

<big>*Current Team*</big>















The last two in my team are Bibarel - Hm Slaves.


----------



## Smugleaf

Anyone got a Feebas? I'll PM you what I can give you in return.


----------



## NikoKing

Rockman! said:
			
		

> <big>*Current Team*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two in my team are Bibarel - Hm Slaves.


Didn't you already beat the game, or are you restarting?  .


----------



## Rockman!

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big>*Current Team*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two in my team are Bibarel - Hm Slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you already beat the game, or are you restarting?  .
Click to expand...

Still trying to snag all the legendaries and get the Gym Leaders phone numbers.


----------



## Elliot

Can you find Chansey in HG/SS?


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Can you find Chansey in HG/SS?


Try the safari zone. Can't remember what blocks are needed though.


----------



## Elliot

Heartfout said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find Chansey in HG/SS?
> 
> 
> 
> Try the safari zone. Can't remember what blocks are needed though.
Click to expand...

Oh it says in Bulbapedia, Plains Block 12. Thanks for the help!
Ah damn, i need the national dex. =P


----------



## Heartfout

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find Chansey in HG/SS?
> 
> 
> 
> Try the safari zone. Can't remember what blocks are needed though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it says in Bulbapedia, Plains Block 12. Thanks for the help!
> Ah damn, i need the national dex. =P
Click to expand...

I was about to say `Want me to trade one over?`, and then I remembered that my wifi hates my DS.


----------



## John102

I've just entered, _The Dragon's Den_


----------



## Marcus

Rockman! said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big>*Current Team*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two in my team are Bibarel - Hm Slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you already beat the game, or are you restarting?  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still trying to snag all the legendaries and get the Gym Leaders phone numbers.
Click to expand...

What's the last Pok


----------



## Yokie

Beat Red and got the water starters of Kanto and Hoenn. Now I'm trying to catch the last few legendaries that's left and exchange phone numbers with the leaders.

Team:
Fuji - Lv.71 (Typhlosion)
Nimbus - Lv.63 (Flygon)
Laplace - Lv.66 (Lapras)
Grim - Lv.66 (Tyrannitar)
Vipes - Lv.65 (Gallade)

Any suggestion for the sixth Pok


----------



## SockHead

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Beat Red and got the water starters of Kanto and Hoenn. Now I'm trying to catch the last few legendaries that's left and exchange phone numbers with the leaders.
> 
> Team:
> Fuji - Lv.71 (Typhlosion)
> Nimbus - Lv.63 (Flygon)
> Laplace - Lv.66 (Lapras)
> Grim - Lv.66 (Tyrannitar)
> Vipes - Lv.65 (Gallade)
> 
> Any suggestion for the sixth Pok


----------



## IceZtar

Well I'm going to do the 8th badge soon as I just got the 7th. My team is:



















Just trying to evolve Pidgeotto and Phanphy.
I haven't thought of any good nicknames for them yet ^^' .


----------



## Yokie

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red and got the water starters of Kanto and Hoenn. Now I'm trying to catch the last few legendaries that's left and exchange phone numbers with the leaders.
> 
> Team:
> Fuji - Lv.71 (Typhlosion)
> Nimbus - Lv.63 (Flygon)
> Laplace - Lv.66 (Lapras)
> Grim - Lv.66 (Tyrannitar)
> Vipes - Lv.65 (Gallade)
> 
> Any suggestion for the sixth Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Well I'm going to do the 8th badge soon as I just got the 7th. My team is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to evolve Pidgeotto and Phanphy.
> I haven't thought of any good nicknames for them yet ^^' .


Name your Pigeot Dinner..
Name your Phanpy Horton(Horton hears a who 8D)
Name your Arcanine: RK9
And name your ampharos MyLilPony 8D


----------



## Tyeforce

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red and got the water starters of Kanto and Hoenn. Now I'm trying to catch the last few legendaries that's left and exchange phone numbers with the leaders.
> 
> Team:
> Fuji - Lv.71 (Typhlosion)
> Nimbus - Lv.63 (Flygon)
> Laplace - Lv.66 (Lapras)
> Grim - Lv.66 (Tyrannitar)
> Vipes - Lv.65 (Gallade)
> 
> Any suggestion for the sixth Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red and got the water starters of Kanto and Hoenn. Now I'm trying to catch the last few legendaries that's left and exchange phone numbers with the leaders.
> 
> Team:
> Fuji - Lv.71 (Typhlosion)
> Nimbus - Lv.63 (Flygon)
> Laplace - Lv.66 (Lapras)
> Grim - Lv.66 (Tyrannitar)
> Vipes - Lv.65 (Gallade)
> 
> Any suggestion for the sixth Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Yokie

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red and got the water starters of Kanto and Hoenn. Now I'm trying to catch the last few legendaries that's left and exchange phone numbers with the leaders.
> 
> Team:
> Fuji - Lv.71 (Typhlosion)
> Nimbus - Lv.63 (Flygon)
> Laplace - Lv.66 (Lapras)
> Grim - Lv.66 (Tyrannitar)
> Vipes - Lv.65 (Gallade)
> 
> Any suggestion for the sixth Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Is Jolteon a good choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jolteon is an _excellent_ choice. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sarcasm?
Click to expand...

Nope, but it does have multiple meanings intended. ;D


----------



## Elliot

ololol, Gengar is *censored.3.0*ing everyone up right now facing Lance.
SLOWKING CRIT ON LAST DRAGONAIR
OH*censored.3.0*YES!


----------



## Heartfout

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Red and got the water starters of Kanto and Hoenn. Now I'm trying to catch the last few legendaries that's left and exchange phone numbers with the leaders.
> 
> Team:
> Fuji - Lv.71 (Typhlosion)
> Nimbus - Lv.63 (Flygon)
> Laplace - Lv.66 (Lapras)
> Grim - Lv.66 (Tyrannitar)
> Vipes - Lv.65 (Gallade)
> 
> Any suggestion for the sixth Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Is Jolteon a good choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jolteon is an _excellent_ choice. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact: Jolteon's hidden power ice can OHKO a Salamance.
> 
> Fact: Not alot of Salamance users know this.
> 
> Fact: their responses are often a source of lol.
Click to expand...

Personally, I prefer Hidden Power Grass, but Ice works well, too.


----------



## Silverstorms

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Is Jolteon a good choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jolteon is an _excellent_ choice. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact: Jolteon's hidden power ice can OHKO a Salamance.
> 
> Fact: Not alot of Salamance users know this.
> 
> Fact: their responses are often a source of lol.
Click to expand...

Fact: T-Bolt 2HKOs Mence anyway.

Fact: Without HP Grass, Swampert lols at you.


----------



## Heartfout

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Jolteon is an _excellent_ choice. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact: Jolteon's hidden power ice can OHKO a Salamance.
> 
> Fact: Not alot of Salamance users know this.
> 
> Fact: their responses are often a source of lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact: T-Bolt 2HKOs Mence anyway.
> 
> Fact: Without HP Grass, Swampert lols at you.
Click to expand...

Shhhhh. Let me take pleasure in this! XD


----------



## Palad][n

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_excellent_ choice. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: Jolteon's hidden power ice can OHKO a Salamance.
> 
> Fact: Not alot of Salamance users know this.
> 
> Fact: their responses are often a source of lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact: T-Bolt 2HKOs Mence anyway.
> 
> Fact: Without HP Grass, Swampert lols at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh. Let me take pleasure in this! XD
Click to expand...

lol.

anybody have a spirittomb or sableye 4 trade?


----------



## Tyeforce

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 25 2010, 04:00:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_excellent_
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: T-Bolt 2HKOs Mence anyway.
> 
> Fact: Without HP Grass, Swampert lols at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh. Let me take pleasure in this! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> 
> anybody have a spirittomb or sableye 4 trade?
Click to expand...

You don't want to use a Sableye. Although it has no weaknesses, its stats suck. Just go with Spiritomb.


----------



## John102

I just caught Ho-Oh for the first time, I then proceeded to check its IV's(I was going to soft reset if it didn't have good IV's) when I checked its IV's I thought the IV calculator I was using was broken, so then I tried another and got the exact same IV output from that one. Here are the IV's

Nature: Adamant
HP IV's: 28-30
Attack IV's: 29-31
Defense IV's: 29-31
Special Attack IV's: 7-8
Special Defense IV's: 24-25
Speed IV's: 29-31

I was so relieved when I saw them, I was prepared to soft reset for hours, but as it turns out I didn't need to soft reset at all =D I didn't use my master ball either(saving for Lugia)


----------



## Palad][n

is that rly good


----------



## John102

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 25 2010, 07:43:56 PM]is that rly good


ya dats liek rly good.


----------



## NikoKing

John102 said:
			
		

> I just caught Ho-Oh for the first time, I then proceeded to check its IV's(I was going to soft reset if it didn't have good IV's) when I checked its IV's I thought the IV calculator I was using was broken, so then I tried another and got the exact same IV output from that one. Here are the IV's
> 
> Nature: Adamant
> HP IV's: 28-30
> Attack IV's: 29-31
> Defense IV's: 29-31
> Special Attack IV's: 7-8
> Special Defense IV's: 24-25
> Speed IV's: 29-31
> 
> I was so relieved when I saw them, I was prepared to soft reset for hours, but as it turns out I didn't need to soft reset at all =D I didn't use my master ball either(saving for Lugia)


Nice :O .


----------



## John102

NikoKing said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught Ho-Oh for the first time, I then proceeded to check its IV's(I was going to soft reset if it didn't have good IV's) when I checked its IV's I thought the IV calculator I was using was broken, so then I tried another and got the exact same IV output from that one. Here are the IV's
> 
> Nature: Adamant
> HP IV's: 28-30
> Attack IV's: 29-31
> Defense IV's: 29-31
> Special Attack IV's: 7-8
> Special Defense IV's: 24-25
> Speed IV's: 29-31
> 
> I was so relieved when I saw them, I was prepared to soft reset for hours, but as it turns out I didn't need to soft reset at all =D I didn't use my master ball either(saving for Lugia)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :O .
Click to expand...

Yes it is. I sent a PM to Silverstorms telling him about it, I hope he's mad since his shiny Gyradose had better IV's than mine did(though only slightly).  :veryhappy:


----------



## NikoKing

John102 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught Ho-Oh for the first time, I then proceeded to check its IV's(I was going to soft reset if it didn't have good IV's) when I checked its IV's I thought the IV calculator I was using was broken, so then I tried another and got the exact same IV output from that one. Here are the IV's
> 
> Nature: Adamant
> HP IV's: 28-30
> Attack IV's: 29-31
> Defense IV's: 29-31
> Special Attack IV's: 7-8
> Special Defense IV's: 24-25
> Speed IV's: 29-31
> 
> I was so relieved when I saw them, I was prepared to soft reset for hours, but as it turns out I didn't need to soft reset at all =D I didn't use my master ball either(saving for Lugia)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. I sent a PM to Silverstorms telling him about it, I hope he's mad since his shiny Gyradose had better IV's than mine did(though only slightly).  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

 .   I'm guessing your Ho-Oh is going to be an all-out Attacker (hence the high Attack EVs and the nature)?


----------



## John102

NikoKing said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught Ho-Oh for the first time, I then proceeded to check its IV's(I was going to soft reset if it didn't have good IV's) when I checked its IV's I thought the IV calculator I was using was broken, so then I tried another and got the exact same IV output from that one. Here are the IV's
> 
> Nature: Adamant
> HP IV's: 28-30
> Attack IV's: 29-31
> Defense IV's: 29-31
> Special Attack IV's: 7-8
> Special Defense IV's: 24-25
> Speed IV's: 29-31
> 
> I was so relieved when I saw them, I was prepared to soft reset for hours, but as it turns out I didn't need to soft reset at all =D I didn't use my master ball either(saving for Lugia)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. I sent a PM to Silverstorms telling him about it, I hope he's mad since his shiny Gyradose had better IV's than mine did(though only slightly).  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .   I'm guessing your Ho-Oh is going to be an all-out Attacker (hence the high Attack EVs and the nature)?
Click to expand...

Well you're right about the nature, it raises attack and lowers SpA, but you're wrong about the EV's, simply because I didn't EV train it yet! If you meant IV's then you're partially wrong too because all the IV's are high except SpA which I don't care about! You're actually right though even though your assumptions could've been wrong. I plan on making it a physical sweeper of some sort...


----------



## John102

Ok, so I just beat the elite four with four pokemon(well 6 if you include the HM Slaves, but they don't count) I wasn't planning on beating it, I just wanted to do a little run through so I would know what to expect, turns out my little run through was a champions victory...did anyone else think the Elite 4 was extremely easy?

oh, you should've seen the last battle with Lance, it was epic, after it was over the only pokemon I had left was Feraligatr with 23 hp.


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught Ho-Oh for the first time, I then proceeded to check its IV's(I was going to soft reset if it didn't have good IV's) when I checked its IV's I thought the IV calculator I was using was broken, so then I tried another and got the exact same IV output from that one. Here are the IV's
> 
> Nature: Adamant
> HP IV's: 28-30
> Attack IV's: 29-31
> Defense IV's: 29-31
> Special Attack IV's: 7-8
> Special Defense IV's: 24-25
> Speed IV's: 29-31
> 
> I was so relieved when I saw them, I was prepared to soft reset for hours, but as it turns out I didn't need to soft reset at all =D I didn't use my master ball either(saving for Lugia)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. I sent a PM to Silverstorms telling him about it, I hope he's mad since his shiny Gyradose had better IV's than mine did(though only slightly).  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

Lies! Mine is much better.

And you will never beat my Manectric!


----------



## Elliot

Beated the Elite four, and beated the Electric gym and the psychic gym 8D


----------



## Gethsamane

Storming down the gates of the E4, when I had a swell idea, which has led me back to here;

Growlithe
Dratini
Rhyhorn
Staryu
Magnemite
Gastly

All level 1, all just-bred today or yesterday. Planning on a bit of EV-training here.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught Ho-Oh for the first time, I then proceeded to check its IV's(I was going to soft reset if it didn't have good IV's) when I checked its IV's I thought the IV calculator I was using was broken, so then I tried another and got the exact same IV output from that one. Here are the IV's
> 
> Nature: Adamant
> HP IV's: 28-30
> Attack IV's: 29-31
> Defense IV's: 29-31
> Special Attack IV's: 7-8
> Special Defense IV's: 24-25
> Speed IV's: 29-31
> 
> I was so relieved when I saw them, I was prepared to soft reset for hours, but as it turns out I didn't need to soft reset at all =D I didn't use my master ball either(saving for Lugia)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :O .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. I sent a PM to Silverstorms telling him about it, I hope he's mad since his shiny Gyradose had better IV's than mine did(though only slightly).  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies! Mine is much better.
> 
> And you will never beat my Manectric!
Click to expand...

IIf you count the special attack IV's which don't matter one  bit on an adamant gyradose, then you're right, it might have a total of 10 move IV's, but witough SpA IV's they're pretty close.

My Ho-Oh can sacred fire your manectric to death.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beat the Elite Four for the second time last night. Think I'll train against them instead of training for ages on Mt. Silver.


----------



## Brainless

Hi


----------



## Brainless

HI


----------



## Rawburt

Just beat Lugia.


----------



## Brainless

My team in pokemon HG                   SS
Quilava LV 16                                   Croconaw LV 21 Pinsir LV 16
Pidgey LV 13                                     Spearow LV 15                   
Mareep LV 13                                    Flaafy LV17


----------



## SodaDog

Bibarel Lv 100 (i had since diamond and pearl!)

Staraptor LV100 (i got it from someone in a trade!)

thats all the pokemon for now.


----------



## Elliot

Brainless said:
			
		

> HI


So i heard you like triple posting.
Don't do that, K.

Anyways, how do you help the power plant?


----------



## Brainless

sorry


----------



## Trent the Paladin

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Brainless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> 
> 
> So i heard you like triple posting.
> Don't do that, K.
> 
> Anyways, how do you help the power plant?
Click to expand...

Once they tell you what happened, go to the Cerulean Gym.


----------



## Elliot

Tom said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> 
> 
> So i heard you like triple posting.
> Don't do that, K.
> 
> Anyways, how do you help the power plant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once they tell you what happened, go to the Cerulean Gym.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Fillfall

Brainless said:
			
		

> Where are you in pokemon HG/SS?


Welcome you should probably read the rules before you post here. No spam.


----------



## Gethsamane

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Storming down the gates of the E4, when I had a swell idea, which has led me back to here;
> 
> Growlithe
> Dratini
> Rhyhorn
> Staryu
> Magnemite
> Gastly
> 
> All level 1, all just-bred today or yesterday. Planning on a bit of EV-training here.


Changed my Magnemite into an Eevee, which I'll evolve into Jolteon. That thing's got some nice speed. Probably not gonna start training until tomorrow. Doing a bit of research on where to EV train for different stats.


----------



## Rockman!

Finally got a Flying Pikachu.


----------



## John102

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Finally got a Flying Pikachu.


lolihavelike20

Seriously, I got like 5 yesterday


----------



## Rockman!

John102 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a Flying Pikachu.
> 
> 
> 
> lolihavelike20
> 
> Seriously, I got like 5 yesterday
Click to expand...

/jealous

I nicknamed it Pika.


----------



## Mr. L

Ugh, I wanted to EV train a Shuckle, but its sooo hard because it doesn't know power trick until its late lvl 40's, and by then I can't get all of its EVs


----------



## NikoKing

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Ugh, I wanted to EV train a Shuckle, but its sooo hard because it doesn't know power trick until its late lvl 40's, and by then I can't get all of its EVs


Exp. Share my friend.  Although it isn't as fast, it's easier.  Or you could also have Shuckle in the front then switch to another pokemon and Shuckle will still gain the EVs.


----------



## Ron Swanson

At Celadon City right now.

Machamp
Jolteon
Buizel
Kangaskhan


----------



## DevilGopher

I think I'm EVing wrong.  So my Kyogre had terrible defense, so I figured I'd try EVing a bit into defense.  I start grinding on a bunch of Onix, and the first level up I get 4 DEF points.  Second time I level it, I get 2.  Help?

(This is my first time EVing)


----------



## muffun

Restarted out of boredom.

Picking Totodile this time. :3


----------



## andyisjudo

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'm up to Mr. Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

What the hell is a flying pikachu...?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> What the hell is a flying pikachu...?


A pikachu who knows the move Fly. You can get it through the Pokewalker, but you need a lot of steps, and even then it's still rare.

There is also a surfing pikachu who knows Surf. :>


----------



## Tyeforce

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up to Mr. Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up to Mr. Pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beat the Elite Four.... Again. :L

Grinding sucks. I wonder how I ever put up with it in Firered to get 389 Hall of Fames.


----------



## Hiro

Caught Moltres. Wasn't that hard xD


----------



## cornymikey

soft resetting for good IVs ho-oh. Still have my master ball, but this is boring as hell.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> soft resetting for good IVs ho-oh. Still have my master ball, but this is boring as hell.


Bahahahahahaha I got an awesome one on my second try without using a master ball

Nature: Adamant
HP IV's: 28-30
Attack IV's: 29-31
Defense IV's: 29-31
Special Attack IV's: 7-8
Special Defense IV's: 24-25
Speed IV's: 29-31


----------



## Ron Swanson

Anyone know how to wake up the Snorlax in front of Diglett Cave? D:

Nvm.


----------



## Elliot

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to wake up the Snorlax in front of Diglett Cave? D:
> 
> Nvm.


Ohyus, you have to go on the radio, drag the thingy to the to- 
*Looks at the cross line*
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Anyways, After teaching cut to my Typhlosion, i turned it off without saving.
Bad idea imo. o-o
Beated the Cerulean city gym, going off the Pewter City, or Viridian city thingy.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Training Floatzel&Machamp so I can fight Brock. >_<


----------



## Ciaran

Hey kids, I need someone to evolve my haunter and slowking... Any takers?


----------



## Elliot

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Hey kids, I need someone to evolve my haunter and slowking... Any takers?


Slowking is at its last evolution though.


----------



## Tyeforce

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Hey kids, I need someone to evolve my haunter and slowking... Any takers?


Use the GTS glitch, lol.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm gonna get a Golbat soon cause I want a Crobat. But first, I want to get my togekiss.


----------



## Elliot

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kids, I need someone to evolve my haunter and slowking... Any takers?
> 
> 
> 
> Use the GTS glitch, lol.
Click to expand...

Whats the GTS glitch?


----------



## Bacon Boy

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kids, I need someone to evolve my haunter and slowking... Any takers?
> 
> 
> 
> Use the GTS glitch, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the GTS glitch?
Click to expand...

I can maybe help you later.


----------



## Sully

10 badges, Spoink, Houndour, Poliwrath, Dunsparce, Tropius, Shelgon.


----------



## Elliot

Before fighting red, i'm doing some optional quests aside. I have a question too.
I'm standing in front of Mewtwo, and i saved. I pressed "A" and we battled, It wasn't shiny, so i soft resetted by Start+ Select+ L+R , and it goes back to the main menu, And i do this so forth till i get a shiny. Is this how you soft reset?


----------



## Tyeforce

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Before fighting red, i'm doing some optional quests aside. I have a question too.
> I'm standing in front of Mewtwo, and i saved. I pressed "A" and we battled, It wasn't shiny, so i soft resetted by Start+ Select+ L+R , and it goes back to the main menu, And i do this so forth till i get a shiny. Is this how you soft reset?


Yeah, that's soft resetting. Enjoy weeks of doing it. ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokewalker Route, Winner's Path get.

Current team:
Noctowl Lv. 58
Golem Lv. 59
Hitmontop Lv. 59
Dragonite Lv. 59
Lapras Lv. 61
Typhlosion Lv. 62


----------



## Rockman!

I want a sploding Munchlax.


----------



## easpa

I've just defeated Red for the second time. I OHKO'd most of his Pokemon.


----------



## Fillfall

Wish you could fly to reds place.


----------



## Elliot

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before fighting red, i'm doing some optional quests aside. I have a question too.
> I'm standing in front of Mewtwo, and i saved. I pressed "A" and we battled, It wasn't shiny, so i soft resetted by Start+ Select+ L+R , and it goes back to the main menu, And i do this so forth till i get a shiny. Is this how you soft reset?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's soft resetting. Enjoy weeks of doing it. ;D
Click to expand...

I felt bored as i done 60 SR's so i just caught mewtwo with a ultra ball. =P
I can feel why you guys are bored with SRing.


----------



## cornymikey

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before fighting red, i'm doing some optional quests aside. I have a question too.
> I'm standing in front of Mewtwo, and i saved. I pressed "A" and we battled, It wasn't shiny, so i soft resetted by Start+ Select+ L+R , and it goes back to the main menu, And i do this so forth till i get a shiny. Is this how you soft reset?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's soft resetting. Enjoy weeks of doing it. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt bored as i done 60 SR's so i just caught mewtwo with a ultra ball. =P
> I can feel why you guys are bored with SRing.
Click to expand...

exactly. its man boring.


----------



## Bacon Boy

cornymikey said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before fighting red, i'm doing some optional quests aside. I have a question too.
> I'm standing in front of Mewtwo, and i saved. I pressed "A" and we battled, It wasn't shiny, so i soft resetted by Start+ Select+ L+R , and it goes back to the main menu, And i do this so forth till i get a shiny. Is this how you soft reset?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's soft resetting. Enjoy weeks of doing it. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt bored as i done 60 SR's so i just caught mewtwo with a ultra ball. =P
> I can feel why you guys are bored with SRing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly. its man boring.
Click to expand...

My friend got lucky one time in his emerald game and he encountered a shiny rayquaza but he didn't think it was shiny, so he reset the game to try and get it shiny. :X


----------



## Ron Swanson

Currently at Mt. Moon.

Jolteon
Pidgeot
Typhlosion
Machamp
Kangaskhan
Floatzel


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beat Red today.

Lapras Lv. 63
Typhlosion Lv. 63
Golem Lv. 61
Hitmontop Lv. 62
Noctowl Lv. 60
Dragonite Lv. 62

Caught Moltres before beating Red, claimed Bulbasaur after beating Red, claimed Treecko, and now I plan on catching Mewtwo, Lugia, Kyorge and then the three Roaming Legends.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Training for Red, because I'm lazy so all my pokemon are too weak. XD

Anybody have any tips for good places to level up quickly? I'm trying to use the Elite Four atm.


----------



## Elliot

Hooray! I went on My 100 Hour mark! In SS. ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Training for Red, because I'm lazy so all my pokemon are too weak. XD
> 
> Anybody have any tips for good places to level up quickly? I'm trying to use the Elite Four atm.


Get the numbers of the Gym Leaders, they're also pretty good to train against, especially if a specific Pokemon needs training.


----------



## Elliot

Holy crap, I put my gallade level 34, in for a Houndoom level 50 and above,(Don't ask why.)
And i got one, SHINY. ;D


----------



## pielover6

I just beat Falkner...


----------



## John102

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I put my gallade level 34, in for a Houndoom level 50 and above,(Don't ask why.)
> And i got one, SHINY. ;D


I don't know why you're getting all excited, it's most likely hacked, and by that I mean there's a 99% chance that it's hacked, and a 1% chance that some stupid 8 year old put their shiny houndoom in there.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Tom said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training for Red, because I'm lazy so all my pokemon are too weak. XD
> 
> Anybody have any tips for good places to level up quickly? I'm trying to use the Elite Four atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the numbers of the Gym Leaders, they're also pretty good to train against, especially if a specific Pokemon needs training.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that really helps! I completely forgot you could do that. <:T

And it's great because it's so type specific. ^^


----------



## Elliot

John102 said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I put my gallade level 34, in for a Houndoom level 50 and above,(Don't ask why.)
> And i got one, SHINY. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you're getting all excited, it's most likely hacked, and by that I mean there's a 99% chance that it's hacked, and a 1% chance that some stupid 8 year old put their shiny houndoom in there.
Click to expand...

I'll take it as the 2nd statement. >: D


----------



## Ron Swanson

Just beat Blue.
I kinda got bored after that.
asfhjsaf. D:

Jolteon
Typhlosion
Pidgeot
Machamp
Floatzel
Kangaskhan (HM)


----------



## Jake

I am training my team to level 50 (Dratini to 55 though so it will be a Dragonite, currently level 49)
Then gonna tacke the Pokemon League.
@ John102: You can't put hacked Pokemon up in the GTS.


----------



## NikoKing

Jake. said:
			
		

> @ John102: You can't put hacked Pokemon up in the GTS.


If you hack the Pokemon to be 100% legit (which is possible), then the GTS will accept them.  I've hacked a few Pokemon of myself to try out putting them in the GTS and it worked, but you have to edit their hex values in order for them to be approved.


----------



## Jake

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ John102: You can't put hacked Pokemon up in the GTS.
> 
> 
> 
> If you hack the Pokemon to be 100% legit (which is possible), then the GTS will accept them.  I've hacked a few Pokemon of myself to try out putting them in the GTS and it worked, but you have to edit their hex values in order for them to be approved.
Click to expand...

Ah, Makes sence now. Thanks.

Yay I haz a Dragonite


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I caught Mewtwo.

Kyorge's next. :L  Anyone here have a Groudon I can borrow?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> I caught Mewtwo.
> 
> Kyorge's next. :L  Anyone here have a Groudon I can borrow?


Let me borrow Kyogre and you got it

And my future team..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>NCIS team</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Tyranitar (M) @ Focus Sash ** Abby Sciuto
Trait: Sand Stream
EVs: 180 Atk / 116 Spd / 212 SAtk
Mild Nature (+SAtk, -Def)
- Crunch
- Fire Blast
- Ice Beam
- Stealth Rock

Celebi @ Leftovers ** Tim McGee
Trait: Natural Cure
EVs: 232 HP / 32 Spd / 244 SAtk
Modest Nature (+SAtk, -Atk)
- Hidden Power [Fire]
- Leaf Storm
- Recover
- U-turn

Garchomp (M) @ Haban Berry ** Jethro Gibbs
Trait: Sand Veil
EVs: 168 HP / 16 Atk / 252 Spd / 16 SAtk / 56 SDef
Jolly Nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- Dragon Claw
- Earthquake
- Fire Blast
- Swords Dance

Starmie @ Leftovers ** Ducky Mallard
Trait: Natural Cure
EVs: 136 HP / 156 Def / 216 Spd
Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Hydro Pump
- Rapid Spin
- Recover
- Thunderbolt

Metagross @ Leftovers ** Tony DiNozzo
Trait: Clear Body
EVs: 144 HP / 232 Atk / 132 Spd
Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Agility
- Earthquake
- Ice Punch
- Meteor Mash

Gyarados (M) @ Choice Scarf ** Ziva David
Trait: Intimidate
EVs: 32 HP / 252 Atk / 224 Spd
Hardy Nature (Neutral)
- Ice Fang
- Payback
- Stone Edge
- Waterfall
</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught Mewtwo.
> 
> Kyorge's next. :L  Anyone here have a Groudon I can borrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me borrow Kyogre and you got it
> 
> And my future team..
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>NCIS team</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Tyranitar (M) @ Focus Sash ** Abby Sciuto
> Trait: Sand Stream
> EVs: 180 Atk / 116 Spd / 212 SAtk
> Mild Nature (+SAtk, -Def)
> - Crunch
> - Fire Blast
> - Ice Beam
> - Stealth Rock
> 
> Celebi @ Leftovers ** Tim McGee
> Trait: Natural Cure
> EVs: 232 HP / 32 Spd / 244 SAtk
> Modest Nature (+SAtk, -Atk)
> - Hidden Power [Fire]
> - Leaf Storm
> - Recover
> - U-turn
> 
> Garchomp (M) @ Haban Berry ** Jethro Gibbs
> Trait: Sand Veil
> EVs: 168 HP / 16 Atk / 252 Spd / 16 SAtk / 56 SDef
> Jolly Nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
> - Dragon Claw
> - Earthquake
> - Fire Blast
> - Swords Dance
> 
> Starmie @ Leftovers ** Ducky Mallard
> Trait: Natural Cure
> EVs: 136 HP / 156 Def / 216 Spd
> Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
> - Hydro Pump
> - Rapid Spin
> - Recover
> - Thunderbolt
> 
> Metagross @ Leftovers ** Tony DiNozzo
> Trait: Clear Body
> EVs: 144 HP / 232 Atk / 132 Spd
> Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
> - Agility
> - Earthquake
> - Ice Punch
> - Meteor Mash
> 
> Gyarados (M) @ Choice Scarf ** Ziva David
> Trait: Intimidate
> EVs: 32 HP / 252 Atk / 224 Spd
> Hardy Nature (Neutral)
> - Ice Fang
> - Payback
> - Stone Edge
> - Waterfall
> </div>
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* YEAH NCIS.

Yeah, I'll let you know when I catch it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught Mewtwo.
> 
> Kyorge's next. :L  Anyone here have a Groudon I can borrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me borrow Kyogre and you got it
> 
> And my future team..
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>NCIS team</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Tyranitar (M) @ Focus Sash ** Abby Sciuto
> Trait: Sand Stream
> EVs: 180 Atk / 116 Spd / 212 SAtk
> Mild Nature (+SAtk, -Def)
> - Crunch
> - Fire Blast
> - Ice Beam
> - Stealth Rock
> 
> Celebi @ Leftovers ** Tim McGee
> Trait: Natural Cure
> EVs: 232 HP / 32 Spd / 244 SAtk
> Modest Nature (+SAtk, -Atk)
> - Hidden Power [Fire]
> - Leaf Storm
> - Recover
> - U-turn
> 
> Garchomp (M) @ Haban Berry ** Jethro Gibbs
> Trait: Sand Veil
> EVs: 168 HP / 16 Atk / 252 Spd / 16 SAtk / 56 SDef
> Jolly Nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
> - Dragon Claw
> - Earthquake
> - Fire Blast
> - Swords Dance
> 
> Starmie @ Leftovers ** Ducky Mallard
> Trait: Natural Cure
> EVs: 136 HP / 156 Def / 216 Spd
> Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
> - Hydro Pump
> - Rapid Spin
> - Recover
> - Thunderbolt
> 
> Metagross @ Leftovers ** Tony DiNozzo
> Trait: Clear Body
> EVs: 144 HP / 232 Atk / 132 Spd
> Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
> - Agility
> - Earthquake
> - Ice Punch
> - Meteor Mash
> 
> Gyarados (M) @ Choice Scarf ** Ziva David
> Trait: Intimidate
> EVs: 32 HP / 252 Atk / 224 Spd
> Hardy Nature (Neutral)
> - Ice Fang
> - Payback
> - Stone Edge
> - Waterfall
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAH NCIS.
> 
> Yeah, I'll let you know when I catch it.
Click to expand...

You can take the Groudon now if you want, it's just staying in my Ground box :l


----------



## pielover6

Anyone know a good electric type that you can get early on?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good electric type that you can get early on?


Mareep. Easily found during the day. I've got a bunch of spare Pikachu lying around from my Yellow Forest adventures too.


----------



## Pear

Yay, got the game. 
So far I have a level 30 Cyndaquil and a level 20 Flaffy.


----------



## Elliot

With Ho-Oh safeguard too much, i can't even hypnosis. ( I don't want advice >:C)
Anyways, traded a shiny garchomp level 100, for a TRU arceus, and got giratina : D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> With Ho-Oh safeguard too much, i can't even hypnosis. ( I don't want advice >:C)
> Anyways, traded a shiny garchomp level 100, for a TRU arceus, and got giratina : D


...

Was that trade done of the GTS? o:


----------



## Elliot

Tom said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Ho-Oh safeguard too much, i can't even hypnosis. ( I don't want advice >:C)
> Anyways, traded a shiny garchomp level 100, for a TRU arceus, and got giratina : D
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was that trade done of the GTS? o:
Click to expand...

Got shiny houndoom off of GTS.
traded it for Shiny tyranitar,
Traded it for shiny garchomp.
Traded it for TRU Arceus.
Lool.
Got the trades off serebii.
Anyways beated red.


----------



## Jake

Beat the Elite 4 again on SS


----------



## Rockman!

My current team is just a Flying Pikachu and an Exploding Munchlax.

No I did not restart.


----------



## muffun

Karma (KECLEON) Lv. 49
Neptune (GYARADOS) Lv. 41 NOT THE RED ONE
Fido (GROWLITHE) Lv. 37
LL Cruel J (TENTACRUEL) Lv. 37

I'm battling Team Rocket in Goldenrod. Yes, I restarted. And no, I didn't forget to put my starter on the list.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Ho-Oh safeguard too much, i can't even hypnosis. ( I don't want advice >:C)
> Anyways, traded a shiny garchomp level 100, for a TRU arceus, and got giratina : D
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was that trade done of the GTS? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got shiny houndoom off of GTS.
> traded it for Shiny tyranitar,
> Traded it for shiny garchomp.
> Traded it for TRU Arceus.
> Lool.
> Got the trades off serebii.
> Anyways beated red.
Click to expand...

Oh. I would hope you got the TRU Arceus somewhere else, it'd be hacked then.


----------



## Brainless

Pokemon Team:
Quilava
Sandshrew
Pidgey


----------



## Elliot

Brainless said:
			
		

> Pokemon Team:
> Quilava
> Sandshrew
> Pidgey


BRAAIINLESSSSS


Anyways beated Red. 
Got Kanto starters.
Got Groundon.
And now i want Kyogre >:C


----------



## easpa

I'm trying to EV train my Charmander.


----------



## Tyrai

I'm up to the Kimono Girls, team consists of;

Lvl 41 Feraligatr
Lvl 38 Quilava
Lvl 40 Meganium
Lvl 34 Raticate

Those are my main pokemon, I intend to replace Raticate eventually and the other two I have are only in my party for HM use and Fall-back Pokemon for when my mains faint so I can revive them.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

So I got SS for my birthday and just started playing, and I got the Pokerus already at Violet City ^_^


----------



## DevilGopher

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I'm trying to EV train my Charmander.


Exactly what I'm doing. ;D


----------



## Deleted User

http://www.cheatsguru.com/img/upload/1/1/4/20583730949eb6733dd60c.avt
shiny ninetails
http://www.pixeljoint.com/files/icons/6fly.gif
charizard
http://pikachu.aiirodesign.com/sprites/hgss1/feraligatr.png
feraligatr
http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokemon/392-m.png
infernape
http://pokemon.marriland.com/images/platinum/sprites/front/norm/018_pidgeot_1_m.png
pidgeot
http://thepkmnworld.com/forum/image.php?u=775&dateline=1267129665
venusaur
(no hacking i spend alot of time with egg u know daycare and trading and palpark me no hacker)


----------



## pielover6

Rockman! said:
			
		

> My current team is just a Flying Pikachu and an Exploding Munchlax.
> 
> No I did not restart.


Thanks for reminding me to get Winner's Path

I'm currently stuck on Clair with only a level 45 Quilava and a level 39 Ampharos.


----------



## Deleted User

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm raising one right now, but I have about six another Charmanders if you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you helped me with the Poliwhirl for free, I'll pay you 400TBTB for a level 27 Charmeleon, if that's ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a little while to level one up for you. I'll message you when it's that level.
Click to expand...

i beat red already with my team currently training for bf 

feraligart lvl 76
gible lvl 36 or ho oh lvl 66
staraptor lvl 56
lucario lvl 63
arcanine lvl 67
umbreon lvl 69


----------



## Elliot

Leveling up my Dragonair to dragonite. 4 More levels to go. : D Traded my Groundon for a Dialga. :L Didn't get Rayquaza nor Kyogre . I hate that the wild pokemon are underleveled. >:C


----------



## ShiningJPS

Finished. Just need to do Red.
Lvl 84 Feraligatr
Lvl 80 Weavile
Lvl 78 Magmortar
Lvl 78 Electivire
Lvl 74 Honchkrow
Lvl 74 Kingdra


----------



## easpa

I bought myself Heart Gold yesterday. 

Badges: 3

Team:
Bayleef lv.22
Quilava lv.23
Croconaw lv.22
Togepi lv.17


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Looking to borrow someone's Groundon from SS, so I can get Rayquaza. Anyone?


----------



## Deleted User

Erica said:
			
		

> i have 13 badges but i havent battled erika but ive battled brock. and erika isnt there what do i do??????
> team:dragonite  lv.90
> :gyrados   lv.100
> :lugia        lv.93
> :snorlax    lv.83
> :ho-oh      lv.85
> also check on youtube and look up ownlymine to trade me and read the comment and description.


pokemon soul silver


----------



## TheYoshiGamer

Right now, I'm stuck because I can't get to the western part of Kanto. Also, the last badge I got was from Cerulean City. 

My team:
     Feraligatr
     Charizard
     Gyarados
     Sudowoodo
     Ho-Oh
     Togepi


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm stuck because I can't get to the western part of Kanto. Also, the last badge I got was from Cerulean City.
> 
> My team:
> Feraligatr
> Charizard
> Gyarados
> Sudowoodo
> Ho-Oh
> Togepi


Stuck?

How can you be stuck? :L


----------



## Srs Bsns

I've beaten pretty much everything except for Red. The Pok


----------



## Chain

I have all of the gym badges and have just beaten the elite four for the second time. My team are just legendaries.


----------

